# CEC.LV4eva's Little World of Bags, Shoes, and MORE...



## CEC.LV4eva

First, I'd like to thank you for visiting this thread and I hope you'll enjoy the pictures. I love tPF and after many years of being here, I almost feel like this is family for me lol. However, I always hesitated to post my collection for personal reasons. Now I'll be starting something new in my life and can let go of these hesitations.

This thread will comprise of bags, shoes, and some clothing and jewelry. My favorite designers included will be Louis Vuitton, Prada, Christian Louboutin, Dries Van Noten, Manolo Blahnik, Jimmy Choo, Tiffany, and Rick Owens.

My story starts with visiting my cousin in I think 2004 (I was 17?) who owned one of the original 2003 Multicolore bags by Murakami for LV - I later found out that it was called Sologne in white. It was so beautiful I thought, and frankly, I was quite envious lol. Many years later, my cousin grew out of this bag and gave her to me. Here she is at age 7.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

My envy turned into inspiration and I was determined to get my first LV bag. I saved almost a year for it.

My first LV purchase: Monogram Trotteur


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I was convinced that I would be forever happy...
Unfortunately I wasn't and the obsession started...

FW06 LV Onatah Cuir in Aubergine


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LV MC Speedy 30 White


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LV Monogram Batignolles horizontale






LV Epi Pochette accessoire in red


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LV MC Lodge PM in white


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LV Monogram Manhattan PM - one of fav bags


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Mnahattan continued...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LV Damier Hampstead MM


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LV Suhali le Talentueux in black


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LV Damier azur Saleya GM


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LV LE SS07 Monogram Miroir Lockit in Silver


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LV LE FW07 Monogram Motard Biker in Black

Beautiful bag, but also reminds me of bad memories. I had an issue with the threading on the handle that started to unravel even before I carried it. My usual 3 SAs were ever so kind in helping me, but their new manager was reluctant in exchanging it for me. Being one of their VICs, I did not appreciate her attitude which forced me to leave LV. I think other clients had issues with her as well, so after 2 years she was transferred elsewhere or so I was told.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LV Monogram Pegase 60

This size was discontinued soon after I purchased it and is available in 55 due to airline restrictions. Nonetheless, I continue to use it as a carry-on piece, usually with no problems. I don't recommend checking any LV luggage in though because I did this once and I got the biggest black grease mark running from top to bottom, 3 inches wide along the front AND they cut off my LE Miroir Lockit's lock which I had used cuz I couldn't find the one that came with the Pegase. Let me rant about the American airport security officers who are extremely rude. I asked them why they had to open my luggage, because there was NOTHING to be suspicious about. Of course the security guy mumbled something then said they were not looking for anything particular, just that my lock looked "funny" and may have "special features." Then they gave me a handout of locks with "special features" and I was like, "does my lock look like THAT?!?! Are you not aware of Louis Vuitton? The luggage company?!?!" They just had to flip through my stuff for fun. Anyhow, I was not pleased...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LV accessories:


LV SS06 Monogram Charms Porte-Monnaie in Fuschia






LV MC Bookmark in White




LV Mono Cles


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LV Mini Lin Ebene Grenadine

I'm not too fond of LV's shoes in general, and I've only worn these once or twice cuz I think they're stripper-ish. So why did I get them lol!?!?? It was advice from a guy...
I have learned my lesson now...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Inclusion Hair Cubes in Amarante







Inclusion ring in Pomme d'amour


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LV MC Wapity in White







LV MC Agenda PM in White


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LV Monogram Vernis French Purse in Amarante







LV Monogram Vernis Cles in Framboise


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LV Soupcon rond in Honey Glitter


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LV Obsession Rond in Black




LV Damier belt (for dad)




LV Glace Mat Initials belt (for dad)




LV MC Carre Silk scarf (for cat... lol)





Sammy passed away last year because of a PE secondary to DVT. He got really fat near the end of his days and never went out of his room in the basement because my grandmother hated pets and forbid him from coming upstairs like he used to. He was really scared of her. I wasn't able to be at home to play with him cuz I moved out of my parents' place. He was so cute and playful when he was young.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LV Etoiles Bandeau in pink







LVoe Silk Carre scarf


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LV Monogram Leopard Silk Scarf by Stephen Sprouse
- Original 2007 version







LV Champs Elysees Bandeau in pink


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LV Monogram Shawl in Champagne


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LV MC Zippy in white with pink lining


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LV LE FW09
20th Anniversary Rock Shawl


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I have some other LV stuff and gifts that I bought for other people. When I have some time, I'll take more pix.

After I left LV in 2008, my obsession turned toward shoes... WOW! An entire realm of fabulous wonders! Chanel didn't do it for me, neither did Gucci, Dior, Fendi, Balenciaga or any other brand, and I don't think I can afford Hermes right now. Some may argue... I mean sure I can sell everything to fund for a couple of Hermes bags, but I don't do this. They're like my babies, and I can't abandon them! Every piece of mine has been carefully thought over prior to purchasing, which is why I have never returned a luxury item in my shopping history. There were 2-3 times when I exchanged for things, but I've always bought something right after with equal or higher retail price. I think Hermes' leather is great, and one day I'll lay my lil grubby hands on one or two I promise, but not now. I'm only 24 and I'd like to leave room for future obsessionaries 

My Christian Louboutins:

SS08 Bebes-fusees in white and gold patent leather


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

CL Simple 85 in black kid leather


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

CL FW07(?) Decolzep Decollete 120 in Kid black leather





CL FW08 Drapiday 120 in purple suede


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

CL FW08 Orniron in black kid leather
- One of my favourite boots. I think they're fierce! It's not all that comfortable to be honest, but I can still shop in them for 2-3 hours no problem. 






CL FW08 Sigourney in Brown Laminato
- Named after Sigourney Weaver from Alien


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

CL FW08 Triclo in patent black leather


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

CL Eventa MJs 85 in patent turtoise


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

CL SS09 Ron Ron 100 in Shocking Pink


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

CL Decollete (square toe) 100 in black patent leather


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

CL SS09 Very Galaxy 120 in Fuschia


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

CL FW09 Piros 120 in black suede leather


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

CL SS09 Short Tina 120 in Fuxia suede


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

CL FW09 Rolande boucle 120 in red suede leather





CL FW09 Very Prive 120 in Azuro patent leather


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

CL FW10 Mater Claude 70 in black patent leather


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

CL FW10 Lady Claude 120 in Tortoise patent leather








Well that's all my CLs for now. I'm kinda tired, I will upload more pix some other day. Time for a nap


----------



## Love4MK

WOW.  I.  Am.  Speechless!  Your collection is stunning!  Thanks so much for sharing!  (I adore that purple LV bag you have ... gorgeous!)


----------



## shopnaddict

Loved all the modeling pictures and your collection.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thank you 

I'll post a few more items before leaving for tonight.

Hmmm... Let's change the mood a little from shoes.
This is my newest conquest, a self-present that I ordered a couple of days ago:

Rick Owens Gleam Jacket in black "Vintage" leather (I think that's the wash...)
A/W10 collection
Size 40, Made in Italy
Outside: 90% lambskin, 10% wool
Inside: 45% cotton, 40% rayon, 15% silk


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

RO Jacket continued...
I'm wearing Hudson jeans and CL Lady Claude for reference







I've been reading up on this designer and he definitely has a very captivating persona. I'm very much intrigued, especially with his relationship with his wife, Michelle Lamy. I love how he is said recently "fashion is too French now" and his attitude is so blunt and direct in his speech


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

My Manolo Blahnik shoes:

MB Campari in Nude


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

MB Tere in black patent leather




MB Tere in denim fabric




Group pic of Teres


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

MB BB in purple satin with lace overlay
- my future "something blue"


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

My Jimmy Choo shoes:


JC SS09 Colorado in Smoke
- My fav work shoes


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

JC SS09 Colorado in Tye-Dye Red


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

JC SS10 Palm Denim


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

JC SS10 Quiet in Tortoise patent leather


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

JC SS10 Phyllis in Turquoise patent leather


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

JC FW10 Glenys in Elaphe snakeskin


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

My Dries Van Noten items:

DVN FW10 Runway Silk Clutch with Crocodile Trim in Turquoise
- Absolutely stunning hand-made bag with all embroidery individually sewn on and comes with a metal chain if you want to wear it on the shoulder.
Also available in pink and brown silk print, as well as all black or brown leather, but I think the turquoise version is the most beautiful


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

DVN FW10 runway from Style.com

I made a collage picture with some of my favorite pieces of the season. The silk dresses are DIVINE 



Close-up pic of my bag on the runway


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

DVN FW09 Runway Knee-High Camel Boots with Python Heel








I apologize for the ugly pictures. Some of you may have noticed that some pictures that I've posted were not very good, poor resolution, bad colour, bad exposure...etc, it's because I left my camera at my parents' place and only had my old crappy Sony camera for which I used to take these pix. So you really don't see the beauty of the boots, because the leather is gorgeous irl and they're my favorite pair. Here are better pix from the runway.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

DVN FW09 Runway Cognac Booties with Python Heel






Part of the same collection, I made a collage of these booties worn by the model on the runway (right) and the pump version from the same line.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

DVN SS09 Strappy Black leather Sandals with Embroidery










With all my shoes purchased, I have to say in general, DVN absolutely makes the most comfortable high heeled shoes. Their boots have won me over, and now even more with their sandal. I don't think necessarily there's more padding at the ball of the foot, or some super shock-absorbing sole, or having a particular heel arch. It's the overall esthetic and form and fit of the shoe. Louboutins tend to have narrow toe box which is not so smart if they keep on teetering up the height of the shoe. Jimmy Choo's classic shoes are excellent for work but their more funky high heeled ones have a weird arch. Manolos are great and I highly respect Mr Blahnik's beliefs in non-platform heels. I despise shoes with >1 inch platform (which seems like a trend with CL these days) and I agree with him completely in the sense that high platforms make you look like you just stepped off the stripper-pole instead of the catwalk. Not to mention that high platformed heels make your feet look huge!!! Esthetically, small feet are more pleasant to the eye... Or at least this is my opinion (don't worry, I'm not into the classic Chinese "lotus" feet, that's just disturbing lol). However, one has to admit that platforms do give your feet a break when walking more. With all this said, my only thing against Manolos is that the ball of your feet suffer more without a small platform.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Alright, less talking and more shoes! 


Miu Miu FW09 Runway Calzature Donna


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Balenciaga FW10 Wrap Booties in Brown Deer Leather and Black Suede Wedge








I found these by accident recently when I was roaming by Mona Moore. I had no intention of buying them cuz it's not usually my style. However, I was urged by the SA to try them on and they were so awesome looking! Definitely unique and on the edge  I did debate between these and Rick Owen's but I thought Balenciaga's had a nicer almond toe.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Giuzeppe Zanotti Taz in Black Satin and Jewels


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Salvatore Ferragamo Leopard Silk Scarf
- My fav printed scarf that I got last year


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I just realized how much stuff I've bought over the last few years and I'm still not done posting... 
Well I need to get ready to go out now. Will be back tomorrow for more pix!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Amazing collection. Love them all. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thank you 


Marni SS10 Glass Hat in Beige Reversed Suede Bovine


----------



## peace43

Wow!  Fantastic collection!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Thank you Peace


Here is something that I got at a private jewelry shop when I was traveling this summer. I think it's a grade A nephrite with diamonds in platinum setting. Oh, and the chain is something that I just threw in, that's why it looks a little different. I wanted to save some money after this impulse purchase . I usually don't buy jewelry, and especially if I haven't done ample research, but I really liked it. It's much more translucent and slightly lighter in color IRL. I guess I shouldn't have placed it on my blue pillow when I took the pic


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Haider Ackermann Lava Wallet/Portfolio in Anthracite Suede
- Gorgeous buttery smooth suede IRL


----------



## blueberryshake

great collection. thanks for sharing


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thanks Blueberry 


Some Prada stuff now. My first Prada bag was a navy nylon shoulder bag which I later gave to my mom. I'll have to see if I can dig up old pictures from my PC at my parents home later. 


Anyhow, next is my Prada FW08 Wallet in purple metallic leather
- Lined in pink calf leather (not shown)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Prada SS09 Wrap Sunnies in White








I saw this advertisement on all the magazines and I LOVED the white pair (on model in middle), so I had to get it  Sadly, I've never worn it... Just doesn't seem to go with my outfit


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Prada SS09 Tessuto Vernice Tote in Black Nylon and Patent Leather Trim
- My work/school bag of choice and it can hold a TON! I also use my LV Batignolles H and Hampstead MM, but they're too "loud" for me.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Prada FW10 Platform Boots in Black
- Very soft calf leather


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I must've really liked Prada's boots this season, which is why I bought another pair 


Prada FW10 Motorcycle Short Boots in Black Calf Leather
- My everyday winter shoe. I tread snow in it and it's super comfy + warm.
I love it's "tough" look


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

My Cole Haan Air Nessa Boots from FW08
- Had to get them shortened, as with most of my knee-high boots. The leather isn't great and seems to catch salt from snow very easily, but I still like them when I need to walk in dirty places lol





This is a gold pendant that my mom got me a few years ago. It has really intricate patterns and detailing. Then one day, I lost it. I have no idea where it could be... (Just like my grad ring, which I wore everyday for 5 years, then *poof*, gone!)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

These are some random stuff that I got this summer

Tye-Dye Silk Scarf





My mom liked it a lot too, so then I got another one in a slightly different color





Gold earrings with semi-precious stones





Headbands


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Some cheaper everyday shoes:


See by Chloe Barcellona Flats in Bronze Leather





Sam Edelman Strappy Sandals in Black Leather and Jewels
- Funny thing is that I got these sandals here on sale at Brown's for about 150$ and then a month later I wore these in China (Shanghai) and I saw the EXACT same shoes, as well as in silver color, in some fake store. Then the girl selling the shoes gave me this look, she had such a smirk on her face when she was looking down at my shoes. I was so appalled lol. Here I am, wearing the real shoes, and some girl thinks I'm wearing her knock-offs! I guess I'm used to these gestures from people when I wear my Louboutins, but I really didn't expect it from my cheaper shoes. I didn't know they were sought after and copied as well.





Repetto's Classic BB Flats in Black Patent Leather
- To be honest, Repetto's shoes aren't *THAT* comfy. The sole is really thin so your feet get pounded on from all the shock that it now absorbs. Also, the leather starts to get all wrinkled inside and out. As you can see, I only wore these a few times before taking pix and they already started to wrinkle everywhere.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Some Tiffany's items:

I have much praise for Tiffany's new leather goods collection and as a disclaimer, I have NO affiliation with the company or whatsoever. I'm a genuine admirer of the brand's new collection. However, I'm surprised to see some people saying that the handbags and accessories are "not worth it" or "over-priced." Honestly, I haven't seen a better designer collection out these days, but Tiffany's leather goods have blown me away. I traveled all the way to the States (Boston) this summer because Canada won't be getting the line in until later (and 3 months later, we still don't have them...) just to take a better look at them IRL and they were magnificent in quality and detail.

The collection is by the designers from Lambertson & Truex, which Tiffany bought over recently. All the designs are clean, simple, and at affordable prices. Now some people may argue with me saying they're "over-priced," and here are my reasonings for why they are not:

1. All items are lined in either gorgeous turquoise satin (evening bags/clutches) or leather (everyday handbags). Now I haven't seen many *all* leather handbags with *complete* leather lining from premiere designers that run around 1K.
Take LV for example, much of the current mono and damier pieces are essentially all canvas with some leather trim and already it starts ~700$??? And nothing really comes to my mind for all leather lined LV bags... Wait, the croc Motard? Yes, and that's only 13 500$. Basically ALL leather inside and out LV bags nowadays will run around 5000$, roughly (and even so, my Motard Biker which cost 4500$ was only lined in cotton canvas...). Don't get me wrong, I have several LV pieces, but just the fact that leather requires more processing forces me to give extra points to Tiffany.

2. EVERY hardware piece is engraved with the company's name and is polished and coated in platinum.

3. Most pieces are made in Italy. I think some others in Spain and South Africa for exotic pieces.

4. Attention to detail: smooth glazing, even stitching, pockets, zippers...etc

I hope this is convincing enough that Tiffany's new collection is at least something to look into. It's hard for a company to dive into a market saturated with logos and brands, and being the new-comer into the game, I think Tiffany has done very well in choosing classic, versatile pieces to promote the brand. 


Please welcome my new fav go-to handbag of choice:

Taylor Hobo in Brown Leather
- Lined in turquoise calf leather


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

A quick picture of me that I snapped in Boston
- Dress from Club Monaco I think (too many black dresses ), shoes are Giuzeppe Zanotti Taz


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Tiffany Continental Wallet in Red Crocodile
- Lined in turquoise satin and leather (not shown)
- Beautiful berry red and has MANY compartments, I couldn't resist not buying it


----------



## Dancechika24

Love your collection! Especially love all the LV's and the See by Chloe flats! Where did you purchase them? I need a pair ASAP!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thank you! I got them at Brown's


----------



## scaredycat

Wow CEC...I would love to live in your closet! Fabulous collection! One of my favorites here on TPF.


----------



## ijustloveLVbags

:coolpics:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thanks for all the comments everyone. And the photos are all thanks to Photoshop! I'm nothing without this program lol, and for a while I didn't have it, which is why some pix are really bad (together with my camera gone at my parents' place).



Another Tiffany item which I recently gave away to my cousin:

Tiffany Crown Key Pendant with 0.13 Carat Diamonds in 18K Rose Gold
- Length of pendant 1.5" and chain is 16" for reference


----------



## Mizey




----------



## airborne




----------



## diavoletta89

wonderful


----------



## neobaglover

Great collection!  I haven't really given much thought to Tiffanys bags, but your posting has inspired me to at least check it out


----------



## notoriousliz

Your collection is TDF!!


----------



## ijustloveLVbags

LVOE your champagne shawl... you look so beautiful!!!


----------



## ms p

thanks for starting your collection thread! love all the eye candy pics! i especially like your prada vernice tote modeling pic u look so gorgeous


----------



## Noramor

CEC.LV4eva said:


> LV Mini Lin Ebene Grenadine
> 
> I'm not too fond of LV's shoes in general, and I've only worn these once or twice cuz I think they're stripper-ish. So why did I get them lol!?!?? It was advice from a guy...
> I have learned my lesson now...
> 
> View attachment 1280252
> View attachment 1280248
> View attachment 1280249
> View attachment 1280251
> View attachment 1280250



I honestly think they look absolutely stunning!
I would defenately wear them a lot more


----------



## eatcandyfloss

fab collection, I especially love your CLs  can't believe you gave away your Tiffany pendant though - that's my favourite piece in the Keys collection!


----------



## lushiekittycat

Great collection!


----------



## missgiannina

great collection!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Thank you everyone who visited and posted with all your kind remarks!*




neobaglover said:


> Great collection!  I haven't really given much thought to Tiffanys bags, but your posting has inspired me to at least check it out



Yeah, definitely! I'm sure you won't be disappointed! 




Noramor said:


> I honestly think they look absolutely stunning!
> I would defenately wear them a lot more



Thanks Noramor! I'll try to this summer, maybe I'll regain some LVoe in them 




eatcandyfloss said:


> fab collection, I especially love your CLs  can't believe you gave away your Tiffany pendant though - that's my favourite piece in the Keys collection!



Thank you! My cousin and I are very close, so I don't mind. She always ends up getting me more stuff indirectly.


----------



## Lvmh_lvr

I absolutely LOVE your Tiffany pieces.  They're so very unique and the leather pieces are so hard to get!  I've placed an order on the reversible tote, I have the wallet in Tiff Blue, but I wanted to see if anyone had the Manhattan Satchel in either size irl?  Gorgeous collection!


----------



## Tasi

Great eye-candy CEC.LV4eva!


----------



## mlag724

You have a beautiful collection. Give LV another chance. Sometimes bad employees get overlooked or we the customer don"t voice our complaint to the right people.


----------



## JFLouis

wow! you've a great collection.your pics are amazing!


----------



## raihyn

I am drooling over all your CL shoes!


----------



## More bags

Gorgeous collection beautifully photographed.  My fave is your Onatah!


----------



## am2022

very classy collection!!! then there's the edge of Rick owens.. love it all!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lvmh_lvr said:


> I absolutely LOVE your Tiffany pieces.  They're so very unique and the leather pieces are so hard to get!  I've placed an order on the reversible tote, I have the wallet in Tiff Blue, but I wanted to see if anyone had the Manhattan Satchel in either size irl?  Gorgeous collection!



Oh I LOVE the purple metallic/suede reversible tote and it's 100% leather inside and out! It comes with this reversible pouch too! Definitely a great purchase! What color are you interested in getting?
I don't remember the Manhattan that well, but I think I liked the bigger size. The smaller size didn't go well with the thicker straps imo.




mlag724 said:


> You have a beautiful collection. Give LV another chance. Sometimes bad employees get overlooked or we the customer don"t voice our complaint to the right people.



lol thank you, for sure, I still need to order my croc Lockit PM, that's the only thing that I MUST go back to LV for, if all things go smoothly in the next few months and I can secure my future haha




amacasa said:


> very classy collection!!! then there's the edge of Rick owens.. love it all!



Thanks amacasa! I NEED more RO jackets!!! Love your Bals!


 to everyone who visited! You're all very kind and I wish everyone a wonderful New Year with more marvelous goodies to be soon acquired! lol

I've been extremely unlucky these days. First got dumped on New Year's day by email; I felt absolutely destroyed and consequently made a random splurge on LVR in the next couple of days for a pair of CLs that I *could* have gotten an extra 10% off if he had broken up with me a few days earlier before New Year's (I actually gave my promotion code away). Then to my surprise, on Jan 5, LVR sent me another promotion for an extra 20% off. How unlucky can I be to miss 2 promotions right between Jan 1-5!?!?!? lol THEN since I've been absent minded, *almost* stabbed myself while seeing an HIV+ patient at work. I think that really did it and made me wake up from this horrid relationship crises. Can't mope around all day! There are things to prepare, people to see, work to complete, and more goodies to buy!

Stay tuned for my new CL shoes and other goodies!
Just very busy these days, will take more pix soon! I promise!


----------



## phiphi

what a stunning collection *cec*! and you are so gorgeous and wear everything so well! i love all of your LVs and CLs and JCs... okay i love them all!


----------



## taravuitton

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My Dries Van Noten items:
> 
> DVN FW10 Runway Silk Clutch with Crocodile Trim in Turquoise
> - Absolutely stunning hand-made bag with all embroidery individually sewn on and comes with a metal chain if you want to wear it on the shoulder.
> Also available in pink and brown silk print, as well as all black or brown leather, but I think the turquoise version is the most beautiful
> 
> View attachment 1281106
> View attachment 1281107
> View attachment 1281109
> View attachment 1281108



love this one! where did you buy this one? grtz


----------



## jjhaesd

so you got the jacket from Luisa Via Roma.
how much did Fexdex charge you for import/duty fees & brokerage fee?
i've been really hesitant buying from Luisa Via Roma due to import/duty & other fees.





CEC.LV4eva said:


> ^Thank you
> 
> I'll post a few more items before leaving for tonight.
> 
> Hmmm... Let's change the mood a little from shoes.
> This is my newest conquest, a self-present that I ordered a couple of days ago:
> 
> Rick Owens Gleam Jacket in black "Vintage" leather (I think that's the wash...)
> A/W10 collection
> Size 40, Made in Italy
> Outside: 90% lambskin, 10% wool
> Inside: 45% cotton, 40% rayon, 15% silk
> 
> View attachment 1280539
> View attachment 1280540
> View attachment 1280541
> View attachment 1280542
> View attachment 1280543


----------



## arnott

Nice pics!  How did you get the LV Leopard Scarf to look like a purse?

Ooh la la at the bikini pic!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ^Thank you
> 
> 
> Marni SS10 Glass Hat in Beige Reversed Suede Bovine
> 
> View attachment 1281930
> 
> 
> View attachment 1281931
> 
> 
> View attachment 1281932
> 
> 
> View attachment 1281933



Any modeling pics of this?


----------



## lehua9

Amazing collection & gorgeous pictures!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

phiphi said:


> what a stunning collection *cec*! and you are so gorgeous and wear everything so well! i love all of your LVs and CLs and JCs... okay i love them all!



Thanks for dropping by Phiphi! I love your CLs and Chanels too! 



taravuitton said:


> love this one! where did you buy this one? grtz



Hi there! The Dries Van Noten Silk Clutch was bought at Mona Moore. I think they're all sold out though at least at the Montreal boutique... but maybe you can call the one in Venice, CA and ask???
Here's a pic of the other types available
Silk - Brown, Pink, Turquoise
Croc leather - Yellow, Black (not shown)








arnott said:


> Nice pics!  How did you get the LV Leopard Scarf to look like a purse?
> 
> Ooh la la at the bikini pic!
> 
> Any modeling pics of this?



Hey Arnott!!! How are you?!?! haven't talked to you in ages! Hope you're doing well!
I saw it on the LV website, it shows you how to fold and wear the scarves in different ways. Basically, I just tied 2 opposite ends together, then the other 2 opposite ends (like a real hobo bag lol).

haha! remember when we had the LV thread that had many of us going practically naked but with our LVs covering our private parts? the bikini pic with my MC speedy was actually my attempt at participating in the thread cuz I wasn't brave enough to go totally nude LOL. Good thing I was too late in posting cuz that thread got taken down :lolots:

Nope, but when I have time, I'll do some Marni hat shots!



lehua9 said:


> Amazing collection & gorgeous pictures!  Thanks for sharing.



Thank you* lehua9*! Please drop by again for more pix soon!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*FW09 Burberry Wool/Cashmere Winter Coat*
- Comes with detachable fox fur collar

I saw this coat originally on Saks and I loved the look!







Normally I don't buy Burberry stuff, but I was sold on this coat. I immediately called up my local Burberry boutique to see if they have it in stock and they did in my size too  Next day, went to try on the jacket and it was beautiful! I had it slightly altered (length and sleeves) however. Unless it's for a special occasion, I don't really use the fur collar cuz it's too big and dramatic.... 

Sorry, no pix of the hanger and nice packaging stuff either cuz they're at my apartment (currently at my parents' home) and I didn't take pix of this jacket until today. Boots are FW10 Prada (see next post) for reference.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Here's a modeling pic of the same *FW10 Prada "Platform" boots*. I actually had to get the shaft shortened as well cuz of my darn shortness! haha (I'm 5'2 for reference and 110 lbs).
Sorry for the dirty mirror... ush:








*Louis Vuitton Soupcon Rond in Tortoise Glitter*
- Western version for reference
- Handmade in Italy

I absolutely LOVE the look and fit of my other Honey Glitter pair (see previous posts), so I got another pair in the same style. LV absolutely makes the best sunnies (all handmade, polarized, and anti-scratch) and there's no turning back to any other brand once you've tried LV's. This pair has regular lens (I don't think Soupcons rond have the landscape version though...?). Although I don't find a significant difference between their Landscape vs regular sunnies (other than 50$ price difference lol). It's supposed to be all that much better, color enhancing, adds sharpness, definition....etc. I dunno, I can't tell with my Landscape Obsessions 
Also, all of my LV sunnies are LV's so called "Western" version for caucasian faces. I prefer these instead of the "Eastern" version (even though I'm obviously Asian lol...). Must be my nose-bridge....


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

A few little hints at what my next CL will be... 

1. First seen on FW10 Ruffian runway show:






2. Then seen on major magazine ads:
Credit to the following (left to right)
- Dress to Kill with Amanda Laine
- Harper's Bazaar with Cameron Diaz
- Flare (model?)
- Dakota Fanning (Vogue?)






3. Then arrived in boutiques and online:
Credit: Pictures from Net-a-Porter and Luisa Via Roma






So will it be Ronfifi (bootie) or Ronfifi Supra (OTK boot)?
What color? Black, Brown, Navy, Military (green), or Mustard?
What material? Leather, Suede, or Flannel?

Stay tuned!!! 
I'll post pix in a couple of days when I get back to my apartment cuz the package is still there.


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hey Arnott!!! How are you?!?! haven't talked to you in ages! Hope you're doing well!
> I saw it on the LV website, it shows you how to fold and wear the scarves in different ways. Basically, I just tied 2 opposite ends together, then the other 2 opposite ends (like a real hobo bag lol).
> 
> haha! remember when we had the LV thread that had many of us going practically naked but with our LVs covering our private parts? the bikini pic with my MC speedy was actually my attempt at participating in the thread cuz I wasn't brave enough to go totally nude LOL. Good thing I was too late in posting cuz that thread got taken down :lolots:
> 
> Nope, but when I have time, I'll do some Marni hat shots!



Well I sent you a PM back in June and never got a reply back!    It was when you were about to come to Vancouver and I was asking about that.

Yes, how could I forget that thread!  :lolots:  That was so long ago from 2007 I think!

I'm good.  My newest fave bag is the Bloomsbury PM!  What's new with you?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Well I sent you a PM back in June and never got a reply back!    It was when you were about to come to Vancouver and I was asking about that.
> 
> Yes, how could I forget that thread!  :lolots:  That was so long ago from 2007 I think!
> 
> I'm good.  My newest fave bag is the Bloomsbury PM!  What's new with you?



Oh no!!! ush: I remember now! I was really busy that night and then I delayed replying back and it must've slipped my mind! Omg, I'm soooooooo sorry!

Yeah, I went to Vancouver in the summer for a month and it was beautiful!!! The food, the shopping, the city, and the people are extremely kind. So different than how I remembered it as a kid... 

Oh I like the Bloomsbury, looks like a very functional bag! I haven't shopped at LV in ages...  I kinda diverged from LV as you can probably see LOL I blame the shoes! They're keeping me away from LV!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *FW09 Burberry Wool/Cashmere Winter Coat*
> - Comes with detachable fox fur collar
> 
> I saw this coat originally on Saks and I loved the look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I don't buy Burberry stuff, but I was sold on this coat. I immediately called up my local Burberry boutique to see if they have it in stock and they did in my size too  Next day, went to try on the jacket and it was beautiful! I had it slightly altered (length and sleeves) however. Unless it's for a special occasion, I don't really use the fur collar cuz it's too big and dramatic....
> 
> Sorry, no pix of the hanger and nice packaging stuff either cuz they're at my apartment (currently at my parents' home) and I didn't take pix of this jacket until today. Boots are FW10 Prada (see next post) for reference.



It looks nice and warm!  How much is this in CAD?  I got a red burberry trench back in May, and DH says he wants a Burberry Trench/Coat also.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> It looks nice and warm!  How much is this in CAD?  I got a red burberry trench back in May, and DH says he wants a Burberry Trench/Coat also.



I think it was ~1400$CAD + tax??? Can't remember exactly.

REALLY? Me too!!! I have Burberry's classic Poplin trench in red too! haha we're like sisters now!  My other coat is back at my apartment though, so I'll have to take pix another time. I think I got it around late Spring last year too, but mine was on sale for ~800$CAD? I was debating at the time to get this or a trench from Aquascutum. Have you checked out this brand? Their stuff for men are pretty good too. Hope your DH is doing well


----------



## candiebear

Thanks for posting modeling pics with your stuff! I love seeing how bags look on people so I can get a better idea of bag sizing 

And I can't wait to see which size of those boots you went with... drool!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Christian Louboutin FW10 Ronfifi 100 in Black Nappa Leather and Silver Buttons*

Alrighty it's here! I had to pass by my place today to get some study material and decided to pick up my shoes as well. I tried on the Supra/OTK version earlier in fall and it really didn't fit well on me cuz of my shortness lol. The shaft went all the way up to my mid-thigh area and I really didn't want to have it cut cuz that would mean cutting off the buttons too. So I've always eyed the bootie version.
Recently LVR put this on sale and I grabbed the last pair in my size. Normally I'd prefer at least 1/2 size bigger for boots/booties just so that I can wear thicker socks, but I'm still very happy with it considering that I got it at a great price. One thing I've been considering is DYING/PAINTING THE BUTTONS GOLD!  I like the shiny gold buttons more than the dull silver ones.... Maybe I'll wear these boots as is, then later when I get bored I'll have a DIY project lol


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

And of course modeling pix:








Some people were concerned re. the thin heel snapping off, but so far while walking around I find it's not too bad. Pretty durable. With normal walking, I think it'll be fine, but only time can tell...


----------



## pinki682

Gorgeous collection Cec!


----------



## Samia

Love your collection and the modelling pics!
Congrats on the CLs they are great!


----------



## witchy_grrl

Girl I WANT YOUR CLOSET. (/end stalker!mode)
 Seriously, what GORGEOUS pieces you have, whether it be purses or shoes (my one true obsession) or accessories. And I think I read earlier that you're 24?!!  Damn, I'm gonna be 24 this year: CLEARLY I have a lot to aspire to.


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> And of course modeling pix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people were concerned re. the thin heel snapping off, but so far while walking around I find it's not too bad. Pretty durable. With normal walking, I think it'll be fine, but only time can tell...



*Snap!*  THUD!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Oh no!!! ush: I remember now! I was really busy that night and then I delayed replying back and it must've slipped my mind! Omg, I'm soooooooo sorry!
> 
> Yeah, I went to Vancouver in the summer for a month and it was beautiful!!! The food, the shopping, the city, and the people are extremely kind. So different than how I remembered it as a kid...
> 
> Oh I like the Bloomsbury, looks like a very functional bag! I haven't shopped at LV in ages...  I kinda diverged from LV as you can probably see LOL I blame the shoes! They're keeping me away from LV!



Which hospital did you work at?  Were you here when it was extremely hot?


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love yr collection


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

candiebear said:


> Thanks for posting modeling pics with your stuff! I love seeing how bags look on people so I can get a better idea of bag sizing
> 
> And I can't wait to see which size of those boots you went with... drool!



Thank you *candiebear*! Well I hope the pictures helped! And yes the new booties are up 




pinki682 said:


> Gorgeous collection Cec!



Thank you *pinki682*! hope you're doing well! Haven't seen you around in a while...



Samia said:


> Love your collection and the modelling pics!
> Congrats on the CLs they are great!



Thanks *Samia*! Make sure you come back for more CL pix! 



witchy_grrl said:


> Girl I WANT YOUR CLOSET. (/end stalker!mode)
> Seriously, what GORGEOUS pieces you have, whether it be purses or shoes (my one true obsession) or accessories. And I think I read earlier that you're 24?!!  Damn, I'm gonna be 24 this year: CLEARLY I have a lot to aspire to.



Hi *witchy_girl*! Yes, I just turned 24 actually.... :shame: I probably have too much stuff for a kid like me haha. There are too many people in this forum whom we can all aspire to... bad influence  haha



LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> love yr collection



Thank you *LV-PRADAfanatic* Is that really you in the avatar?!?! looking good!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Which hospital did you work at?  Were you here when it was extremely hot?



Yeah, a couple of days were super hot! but most days were wonderful! I was at mainly Vancouver General, but also at BCCH, and St-Paul's. Were you around at the time? We totally should've hung out!!!!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yeah, a couple of days were super hot! but most days were wonderful! I was at mainly Vancouver General, but also at BCCH, and St-Paul's. Were you around at the time? We totally should've hung out!!!!



Yeah I was around!  I did a 6 month practicum at VGH, and a few days at the children's hospital too!  You were here in July?


----------



## tulip618

I adore your collection and the details of your pictures! You must love what you have and enjoy them very much!! Thank you very much for sharing!!!


----------



## kikidabest

Beautiful! Thats all i can say! Specially the CL's


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Yeah I was around!  I did a 6 month practicum at VGH, and a few days at the children's hospital too!  You were here in July?



Yeah June 28 - July 25!!!! Omg we totally missed each other!!! ush:
Apparently there was also a LV Vancouver meet-up in the summertime?



tulip618 said:


> I adore your collection and the details of your pictures! You must love what you have and enjoy them very much!! Thank you very much for sharing!!!



Thank you *tulip618*! haha the details are cuz I'm OBSESSIVE! LOL
I like your Pradas and Miu Mius 



kikidabest said:


> Beautiful! Thats all i can say! Specially the CL's



Thanks for visiting *kikidabest*!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ok I seriously need to BAN myself from buying ANYTHING in the next 6 months, because I just placed an order for another pair of Loubies... I know... I should be ashamed of myself when I *just* got a pair last week!!! 

As soon as I saw this pair on a dear PFer, *Carlinha*, my heart went *BOOM*BOOM* for her *Mad Marta 150 in black leather and ostrich heel*. I saw the other two versions before in taupe suede and the other in taupe canvas with python heel, but they just looked average to me; and even the ostrich pair in most promotional pictures online do not do them justice, until I saw the detailed pix here on tPF...

I had to call the CL Horatio boutique in NYC, but they ran out my size. Fortunately, the SA there found me a pair at the CL Costa Mesa boutique in California, and the SA here was absolutely wonderful in helping me practically the entire day via email. We had so many issues that went wrong lol but at last my shoes were shipped this morning and I should be receiving them next week some time. Shipping cost me an arm though! Initially I was quoted 120$, but then he confirmed with UPS that it would be 100$US!!!  And hopefully customs won't charge me my other arm... cuz I have no more limbs to give out (need my legs for the shoes! LOL)

Stick around for my ULTIMATE HG of all time!!! 

Some pix of Mad Marta 150:

Left - Taupe suede
Middle - Taupe canvas with python heel
Right (top & bottom) - Black leather with ostrich heel






Left - LeAnn Rimes (in suede version)
Middle - Kim Kardashian (in canvas+python version)
Right - Chloe Kardashian (in suede version)


----------



## cttc

awww poor cat! 
it's such a cutie too =(


----------



## Bags2love

You have great taste... Amazing collection.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I've DIED AND GONE TO CL HEAVEN AND WILL FOREVER BE HAPPY WITH MY NEW ULTIMATE HG, introducing:

*Christian Louboutin LE SS11 Mad Marta 150 in Black Calf Leather, Fishnet, and Ostrich Heel*


I ordered the shoes on Wednesday, shipped the next day, and although shipping cost me an arm, I received the parcel super fast the next day. I was supposed to get them this morning, but my buzzer wasn't working, so UPS left!!!  I was so upset and had to stalk customer service the entire day trying to get hold of the driver and finally after waiting for another 6 hours, they arrived in the late afternoon! Best of all, COD was only 28$!!!  I was expecting something crazy like 400-500$ (cuz taxes in Quebec ~14% and duty usually another ~15-20% of the total cost).
As for the shoes themselves... WOW what more can I say? They are absolutely a work of art! The pictures aren't great cuz of the night-time lighting. I usually like to take pix in daylight, but I couldn't wait. They are sooooo beautiful! Since they were in the UPS truck the entire day (-20 degrees C outside), they were freezing cold when I took them out, plus my feet were a little swollen, so the fit was a little tight. I was still able to snuggle in my feet, and I think it'll get better once the leather warms up to room temperature.
So here is the only problem: I need to get used to the height cuz my highest other CL shoes are 120, and these are 150 millimeters! It would be great if I still had guy around to whom I can hold on... haha, I NEED to FIND A MAN FAST if I wanna wear these shoes out soon in Spring! LOL Alright, without further ado, here they are in all their glory...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Modeling pix:


----------



## pinki682

Omg! Those are hot on you Cec!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

cttc said:


> awww poor cat!
> it's such a cutie too =(



Thank you *cttc*! He's gone to a better place 



Bags2love said:


> You have great taste... Amazing collection.



Thanks *Bags2love*! Welcome to the forum! 



pinki682 said:


> Omg! Those are hot on you Cec!



Thanks *pinki682*! You're always so kind!
The only thing that I'm not so pleased about is that the ostrich pattern on the heels is a little uneven on the left heel where there's a "large patch"...

I'm also thinking of DIY strassing the front platform with black crystals when I have time. What do you think???  lol


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I've DIED AND GONE TO CL HEAVEN AND WILL FOREVER BE HAPPY WITH MY NEW ULTIMATE HG, introducing:
> 
> *Christian Louboutin LE SS11 Mad Marta 150 in Black Calf Leather, Fishnet, and Ostrich Heel*
> 
> 
> I ordered the shoes on Wednesday, shipped the next day, and although shipping cost me an arm, I received the parcel super fast the next day. I was supposed to get them this morning, but my buzzer wasn't working, so UPS left!!!  I was so upset and had to stalk customer service the entire day trying to get hold of the driver and finally after waiting for another 6 hours, they arrived in the late afternoon! Best of all, COD was only 28$!!!  I was expecting something crazy like 400-500$ (cuz taxes in Quebec ~14% and duty usually another ~15-20% of the total cost).
> As for the shoes themselves... WOW what more can I say? They are absolutely a work of art! The pictures aren't great cuz of the night-time lighting. I usually like to take pix in daylight, but I couldn't wait. They are sooooo beautiful! Since they were in the UPS truck the entire day (-20 degrees C outside), they were freezing cold when I took them out, plus my feet were a little swollen, so the fit was a little tight. I was still able to snuggle in my feet, and I think it'll get better once the leather warms up to room temperature.
> So here is the only problem: I need to get used to the height cuz my highest other CL shoes are 120, and these are 150 millimeters! It would be great if I still had guy around to whom I can hold on... haha, I NEED to FIND A MAN FAST if I wanna wear these shoes out soon in Spring! LOL Alright, without further ado, here they are in all their glory...



Congrats!    

What made your feet swollen?


----------



## phiphi

*cec* - goodness gracious woman!!! omg they are fabulous and look more amazing on you! congratulations! 

(and dayum, congrats on the COD!! that in itself is major cause for celebration!!!)


----------



## hazeltt

They are breathtaking! I'm so glad you got them and only have to pay $28 for COD! Reghan is so nice! Congrats!


----------



## ShkBass

I've died and gone to shoe heaven too!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Congrats!
> 
> What made your feet swollen?



Thanks *arnott*! I was just standing the entire day 




phiphi said:


> *cec* - goodness gracious woman!!! omg they are fabulous and look more amazing on you! congratulations!
> 
> (and dayum, congrats on the COD!! that in itself is major cause for celebration!!!)



haha Thanks *phiphi*! yeah, but the COD disinhibits me from not wanting to order from the US! lol Now that it's so much easier and I actually "saved" money, makes me want to order more shoes from CL boutiques, especially exotics 




hazeltt said:


> They are breathtaking! I'm so glad you got them and only have to pay $28 for COD! Reghan is so nice! Congrats!



Thank you *hazeltt*! Reghan is wonderful! I can't speak enough about how great he was in helping me the entire day! 




ShkBass said:


> I've died and gone to shoe heaven too!



lol Thanks for visiting *ShkBass*! You have to consider the suede version


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks *arnott*! I was just standing the entire day



In heels?    What kind of shoes do you wear in the hospital?


----------



## accio sacculus

Wow!  Incredible!    You're LV's are TDF!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

accio sacculus said:


> Wow!  Incredible!    You're LV's are TDF!



Thank you* accio sacculus*! I had an unhealthy addiction to LV back then, now I'm getting much healthier and more sane!
well... not quite :girlwhack:... just diverted my insanity toward CLs! haha




arnott said:


> In heels?    What kind of shoes do you wear in the hospital?



lol well not in super high heels...

Ill dress up once a week on clinic days and wear either my CL Simple, Manolo Campari, or Jimmy Choo Colorados. For regular days when Im in scrubs, Ill usually wear my Puma or Nike running shoes, unless its an OR day and you can find me in my MOST FASHIONABLE WHITE CROCS  (Unfortunately not shown on me, so I added another pic in)

Here, I just finished a deathly 15 hr night shift and looked like a truck ran over me, which is precisely why I pixelated my face. My entire attire demonstrates how glamorous :sunnies I can look lol These are a MUST BUY for anyone working in a hospital setting. Join the mod team, wear white crocs!!!!! lol





Btw, did your hubby get his Burberry jacket yet? What kinda coat is he looking for? I was just at Burberry a few days ago and they were having like 50% sale


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> lol well not in super high heels...
> 
> Ill dress up once a week on clinic days and wear either my CL Simple, Manolo Campari, or Jimmy Choo Colorados. For regular days when Im in scrubs, Ill usually wear my Puma or Nike running shoes, unless its an OR day and you can find me in my MOST FASHIONABLE WHITE CROCS  (Unfortunately not shown on me, so I added another pic in)
> 
> Here, I just finished a deathly 15 hr night shift and looked like a truck ran over me, which is precisely why I pixelated my face. My entire attire demonstrates how glamorous :sunnies I can look lol These are a MUST BUY for anyone working in a hospital setting. Join the mod team, wear white crocs!!!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, did your hubby get his Burberry jacket yet? What kinda coat is he looking for? I was just at Burberry a few days ago and they were having like 50% sale



What?  You mean you don't wear your CLs around the hospital??  

No, I don't think he is buying one anytime soon.  I think he wants a trench.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> What?  You mean you don't wear your CLs around the hospital??
> 
> No, I don't think he is buying one anytime soon.  I think he wants a trench.



Nah, unfortunately no - maybe once every two weeks or so. I'm in scrubs all day.

Well let me know when he gets them!


----------



## am2022

love the CL's cec!!! they are TDF!


----------



## am2022

15 hour shift?  i think i will die...
Love scrubs though.. they are the most comfortable clothing on earth!!!!





CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you* accio sacculus*! I had an unhealthy addiction to LV back then, now I'm getting much healthier and more sane!
> well... not quite :girlwhack:... just diverted my insanity toward CLs! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol well not in super high heels...
> 
> Ill dress up once a week on clinic days and wear either my CL Simple, Manolo Campari, or Jimmy Choo Colorados. For regular days when Im in scrubs, Ill usually wear my Puma or Nike running shoes, unless its an OR day and you can find me in my MOST FASHIONABLE WHITE CROCS  (Unfortunately not shown on me, so I added another pic in)
> 
> Here, I just finished a deathly 15 hr night shift and looked like a truck ran over me, which is precisely why I pixelated my face. My entire attire demonstrates how glamorous :sunnies I can look lol These are a MUST BUY for anyone working in a hospital setting. Join the mod team, wear white crocs!!!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, did your hubby get his Burberry jacket yet? What kinda coat is he looking for? I was just at Burberry a few days ago and they were having like 50% sale


----------



## arnott

amacasa said:


> 15 hour shift?  i think i will die...
> *Love scrubs though.. they are the most comfortable clothing on earth!!!!*



Yup!  Being in scrubs is fun.


----------



## arnott

What do you think about Herve Leger dresses?


----------



## crystalhowlett

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I've DIED AND GONE TO CL HEAVEN AND WILL FOREVER BE HAPPY WITH MY NEW ULTIMATE HG, introducing:
> 
> *Christian Louboutin LE SS11 Mad Marta 150 in Black Calf Leather, Fishnet, and Ostrich Heel*
> 
> 
> I ordered the shoes on Wednesday, shipped the next day, and although shipping cost me an arm, I received the parcel super fast the next day. I was supposed to get them this morning, but my buzzer wasn't working, so UPS left!!!  I was so upset and had to stalk customer service the entire day trying to get hold of the driver and finally after waiting for another 6 hours, they arrived in the late afternoon! Best of all, COD was only 28$!!!  I was expecting something crazy like 400-500$ (cuz taxes in Quebec ~14% and duty usually another ~15-20% of the total cost).
> As for the shoes themselves... WOW what more can I say? They are absolutely a work of art! The pictures aren't great cuz of the night-time lighting. I usually like to take pix in daylight, but I couldn't wait. They are sooooo beautiful! Since they were in the UPS truck the entire day (-20 degrees C outside), they were freezing cold when I took them out, plus my feet were a little swollen, so the fit was a little tight. I was still able to snuggle in my feet, and I think it'll get better once the leather warms up to room temperature.
> So here is the only problem: I need to get used to the height cuz my highest other CL shoes are 120, and these are 150 millimeters! It would be great if I still had guy around to whom I can hold on... haha, I NEED to FIND A MAN FAST if I wanna wear these shoes out soon in Spring! LOL Alright, without further ado, here they are in all their glory...


Words can not express the beauty of this shoe! Omg I have died an gone to heaven again. I want them so bad but its shoe or dining table??? I love them. So happy for you! CL Cost (SA recommended) is in CAli right? The costa plaza? I live in louisville ky so i have to order all my shoes. I could stare at them all day. They look great on you too!!! Ok so are they TTS or did u size up? Im a 7.5M us but Cl's 38. what would u recommend? just in case I feel like eating dinner on my lap a little longer. hahahaha beautiful, jaw droppers for sure!! who needs a man when you got these bad boys!!!


----------



## FreshLilies

You have such an amazing collection! Great modeling pics as well!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

amacasa said:


> love the CL's cec!!! they are TDF!
> 15 hour shift?  i think i will die...
> Love scrubs though.. they are the most comfortable clothing on earth!!!!



Hey *Amacasa*! yeah, the night shift was intense, thank god I'm done with it now! Thanks for visiting again 



crystalhowlett said:


> Words can not express the beauty of this shoe! Omg I have died an gone to heaven again. I want them so bad but its shoe or dining table??? I love them. So happy for you! CL Cost (SA recommended) is in CAli right? The costa plaza? I live in louisville ky so i have to order all my shoes. I could stare at them all day. They look great on you too!!! Ok so are they TTS or did u size up? Im a 7.5M us but Cl's 38. what would u recommend? just in case I feel like eating dinner on my lap a little longer. hahahaha beautiful, jaw droppers for sure!! who needs a man when you got these bad boys!!!



lol thank you *Crystal*! you are too funny! lol but I can relate!
It's always shoes or ___________ (fill in the blank for something *important*), and then what the heck, I'm gonna buy BOTH! lol
Yup, CL Costa Mesa is in Cali and ask for Reghan, he's wonderful!
I would go 1/2 size up, so maybe try 38.5? I'm usually a 36 with CL, and these booties are quite snug, especially at the toe-box. The mesh and all that leather bondaging don't really give in lol. Also, a lot of the ostrich version is sold out already, so get them FAST!!! 
:feminist: haha I'm glad he broke up with me, otherwise I'd never get my hands on these bad boys!



FreshLilies said:


> You have such an amazing collection! Great modeling pics as well!



Thank you *FreshLilies*!!! Your signature is what my mom says all the time LOL


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> What do you think about Herve Leger dresses?



Why? What are you upto now arnott?!??! Are you thinking of getting something HL??? lol 

I have a love/hate relationship with Herve Leger.
Love - it looks HOT when worn.... so tempting..... *must resist* lol
Hate - UNCOMFORTABLE. The dresses are often UNLINED (and I'm very picky when it comes to lining, just like with LV haha), and then I get itchy everywhere cuz they're made with synthetic material (rayon and nylon). Also because of the material, I feel like paying 1000$ for a dress is not worth it... but that's just me though.
Another issue - I can't eat in tight dresses lol

My ex however really liked Herve Leger.... This was a problem cuz I didn't want to spend a fortune, but I wanted him to quit looking at other girls wearing HL. So I got this dress 2 years ago, from Femme for a fraction of the price of HL, made with the same materials (just at slightly diff percentages of rayon, nylon, and spandex), and he loved it. I've only worn it maybe 3 times, cuz I still don't like the material of this dress and I feel uncomfortable when guys start looking at my boobs (even though I have none LOL)

Reference for shoes: CL Drapiday 120 in purple suede


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Well since we're at dresses, I'll post up what kind of dress I do like:

*Pringle of Scotland FW09 Silk Jersey Dress*
- Soft and comfy
Bonus pts room to eat lol






Worn with Miu Miu Belt (sorry for the dirty mirror again :shame:






*Miu Miu SS09 Belt in Purple Patent Leather*


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Why? What are you upto now arnott?!??! Are you thinking of getting something HL??? lol
> 
> I have a love/hate relationship with Herve Leger.
> Love - it looks HOT when worn.... so tempting..... *must resist* lol
> Hate - UNCOMFORTABLE. The dresses are often UNLINED (and I'm very picky when it comes to lining, just like with LV haha), and then I get itchy everywhere cuz they're made with synthetic material (rayon and nylon). Also because of the material, I feel like paying 1000$ for a dress is not worth it... but that's just me though.
> Another issue - I can't eat in tight dresses lol
> 
> My ex however really liked Herve Leger.... This was a problem cuz I didn't want to spend a fortune, but I wanted him to quit looking at other girls wearing HL. So I got this dress 2 years ago, from Femme for a fraction of the price of HL, made with the same materials (just at slightly diff percentages of rayon, nylon, and spandex), and he loved it. I've only worn it maybe 3 times, cuz I still don't like the material of this dress and I feel uncomfortable when guys start looking at my boobs (even though I have none LOL)
> 
> Reference for shoes: CL Drapiday 120 in purple suede



That's a nice dress!    We don't have Femme here in Vancouver.

It's not that easy to get HL dresses in Canada, is it?

What do you mean you can't eat in tight dresses?

Did it bother you when your ex looked at other girls?


----------



## T&Co.Addict

OMG Your CL collection is stunning...I am drooling haha.


----------



## mirason

WOW CEC....Your collection is TDF!!!! Your pics are beautiful and your modeling pics are sooo breathtaking!! I really enjoyed your thread...Keep those pics coming!!!


----------



## mlag724

Everthing is so beautiful and so are you. Congrats.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> That's a nice dress!    We don't have Femme here in Vancouver.
> 
> It's not that easy to get HL dresses in Canada, is it?
> 
> What do you mean you can't eat in tight dresses?
> 
> Did it bother you when your ex looked at other girls?



Thanks! yeah, HR has a poor selection... I don't know anywhere else though.
Well it's just hard to eat with a tight dress on and makes me very self-conscious after...
Meh, I don't care anymore, I'm cool with it now 
So are you getting something by Herve Leger? lol



T&Co.Addict said:


> OMG Your CL collection is stunning...I am drooling haha.



Thank you *T&Co.Addict*! I'm trying to keep my shoes under control :girlwhack:



mirason said:


> WOW CEC....Your collection is TDF!!!! Your pics are beautiful and your modeling pics are sooo breathtaking!! I really enjoyed your thread...Keep those pics coming!!!



Thanks *mirason*! your LV collection is amazing as well! 



mlag724 said:


> Everthing is so beautiful and so are you. Congrats.



Awww that's so sweet of you to so that *mlag724*! Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## ReisKitty

Beautiful collection!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks! yeah, HR has a poor selection... I don't know anywhere else though.
> Well it's just hard to eat with a tight dress on and makes me very self-conscious after...
> Meh, I don't care anymore, I'm cool with it now
> *So are you getting something by Herve Leger? *lol



No, not unless I go to a boutique in the states or something!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Amysou111 said:


> Beautiful collection!



Thank you *Amysou111*!!!



arnott said:


> No, not unless I go to a boutique in the states or something!



Ooh yeah, they have lots of styles in the states! You should try on a couple! I'm sure it'll look great on you


----------



## cherrifoam

your collection of bags and shoes is amazing!!!!


----------



## Cosabella

*Amazing collection!! *


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Woman I am loving, I mean LOVING your Mad Marta's!!!  I have been drooling since I saw your avatar and I think calisurf's thread   I would love to get my hands on this boot in ostrich but alas I'm on ban until lightyears.  Mainly because I acquired my UHG CL Jaws and then right on top of it stingray platforms from balenciaga, but because of your photos these may have now become a UHG shoe for me!  What a stunning shoe.  BTW I'm a medical student and I feel you on the crocks though I hate them, can I ask are you in surgery?  I still wear my simples practically everyday even on surgery and that's b/c my school is VERY strict about dresscode.  We are only allowed to wear our scrubs to the OR and the rest of time we are expected to be in formal dress  the ER is the only place you can wear scrubs all day


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

cherrifoam said:


> your collection of bags and shoes is amazing!!!!



Thank you *cherrifoam*! Love your LVs too, especially your new empreinte Artsy!



Cosabella said:


> *Amazing collection!! *


Thanks *Cosabella *



VeryStylishGirl said:


> Woman I am loving, I mean LOVING your Mad Marta's!!!  I have been drooling since I saw your avatar and I think calisurf's thread   I would love to get my hands on this boot in ostrich but alas I'm on ban until lightyears.  Mainly because I acquired my UHG CL Jaws and then right on top of it stingray platforms from balenciaga, but because of your photos these may have now become a UHG shoe for me!  What a stunning shoe.  BTW I'm a medical student and I feel you on the crocks though I hate them, can I ask are you in surgery?  I still wear my simples practically everyday even on surgery and that's b/c my school is VERY strict about dresscode.  We are only allowed to wear our scrubs to the OR and the rest of time we are expected to be in formal dress  the ER is the only place you can wear scrubs all day



lol Thanks* VeryStylishGirl*! I'm honored that you've put the Mad Marta Ostrich as your new UGH! lol Congrats on your Jaws too! They are stunning!
Yeah, I'm trying to go for a surgical subspecialty, if I can make it... Our medical school is a bit more relaxed when it comes to a professional dress code. I think I'm the only 3 girls who wear heels haha
Good luck in your studies!


----------



## Michail27

ouououououuo..amazing collection!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xisuzhoupanhong

CEC.LV4eva said:


> LV Monogram Pegase 60
> 
> This size was discontinued soon after I purchased it and is available in 55 due to airline restrictions. Nonetheless, I continue to use it as a carry-on piece, usually with no problems. I don't recommend checking any LV luggage in though because I did this once and I got the biggest black grease mark running from top to bottom, 3 inches wide along the front AND they cut off my LE Miroir Lockit's lock which I had used cuz I couldn't find the one that came with the Pegase. Let me rant about the American airport security officers who are extremely rude. I asked them why they had to open my luggage, because there was NOTHING to be suspicious about. Of course the security guy mumbled something then said they were not looking for anything particular, just that my lock looked "funny" and may have "special features." Then they gave me a handout of locks with "special features" and I was like, "does my lock look like THAT?!?! Are you not aware of Louis Vuitton? The luggage company?!?!" They just had to flip through my stuff for fun. Anyhow, I was not pleased...
> 
> View attachment 1280237
> 
> 
> View attachment 1280238
> 
> 
> View attachment 1280239
> 
> 
> View attachment 1280240
> 
> 
> View attachment 1280241




It looks quite sturdy but rather expensive to afford. I like its simple style. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Michail27 said:


> ouououououuo..amazing collection!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you *Michail27*!!! I love your shoes too 



xisuzhoupanhong said:


> It looks quite sturdy but rather expensive to afford. I like its simple style. Thanks for sharing!



Thanks for visitng *xisuzhoupanhong*!



Jazzy222 said:


> Love your LV's, but where can I get that Rick Owen's leather jacket?!!



lol Thank you *Jazzy222*!!! That Rick Owens jacket was from last season. Maybe you can call LVR to see if they still have any in stock? If not, LVR and NAP have Rick Owen's classic biker jackets too this spring, just without the ribbing on the sleeves. Good luck!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I was just in Toronto for a couple of days and had some parties and social events to attend every night after some really stressful interviews.
Serious problem: packed my bags too light and I HAD NO SHOES!!! lol
With the only hour I had free, I literally flew downtown to Bloor and picked up a pair of
*Prada FW10 Bow Pumps in Black/Amarena Patent Leather and 3.5 Inch Heels*
I've always eyed this pair of shoes, comfortable height (also available in kitten or 4 inch heels) and it was perfect for the events I had to attend
- somewhat formal and I wanted to stay safe and conservative 
:excl: Safety warning: do not walk with these shoes in Winter, unless absolutely necessary! Almost ended up cracking my head given that the sole is lacquered, has no tracking, and provides nearly zero friction on ice! lol


----------



## fumi

I LOVE those Prada heels! 
I was dying to get these shoes when they went on sale, but they ran out of my size. I'm so glad you got them!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Amazing.. collection.. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Why? What are you upto now arnott?!??! Are you thinking of getting something HL??? lol
> 
> I have a love/hate relationship with Herve Leger.
> Love - it looks HOT when worn.... so tempting..... *must resist* lol
> Hate - UNCOMFORTABLE. The dresses are often UNLINED (and I'm very picky when it comes to lining, just like with LV haha), and then I get itchy everywhere cuz they're made with synthetic material (rayon and nylon). Also because of the material, I feel like paying 1000$ for a dress is not worth it... but that's just me though.
> Another issue - I can't eat in tight dresses lol
> 
> My ex however really liked Herve Leger.... This was a problem cuz I didn't want to spend a fortune, but I wanted him to quit looking at other girls wearing HL. So I got this dress 2 years ago, *from Femme* for a fraction of the price of HL, made with the same materials (just at slightly diff percentages of rayon, nylon, and spandex), and he loved it. I've only worn it maybe 3 times, cuz I still don't like the material of this dress and I feel uncomfortable when guys start looking at my boobs (even though I have none LOL)
> 
> Reference for shoes: CL Drapiday 120 in purple suede



Hey is Femme the same as La Femme?

http://www.lafemmefashion.com/


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

fumi said:


> I LOVE those Prada heels!
> I was dying to get these shoes when they went on sale, but they ran out of my size. I'm so glad you got them!



Thanks *fumi*!!! Yeah, it was really an unexpected find for me! It's funny how we always search for something and can never get it, yet when we don't try at all, good deals come to us just like that 
They are really comfy and Bluefly has them on sale right now (extra 20% off). I also have a 40$ off coupon code, I'll PM you 



DP PURSE FAN said:


> Amazing.. collection.. Thank you for sharing!


Thank you *PURSE FAN*! 



arnott said:


> Hey is Femme the same as La Femme?
> 
> http://www.lafemmefashion.com/



I don't think it's the same one, although they do have nice dresses 
The one we have here, its full name is "Femme de carrière"


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I don't think it's the same one, although they do have nice dresses
> The one we have here, its full name is "Femme de carrière"



I just looked that up and there is a store right across from my work!  I don't remember ever passing by it though.  There are no dresses or pricing on the website!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Oooh That's great!
The pricing is quite decent and they have sales every few months 
Tops ~ 50-100$
Pants ~100-150$
Dresses ~ 100-200$

I really like their clothes for work. They have that extra something that adds some pizzaz, rather than just a plain shirt or top.

Oh... btw Arnott.... Since you've been tempting me, I just ordered something from Neimans lol....  I should be getting the parcel some time next week. I like how it's unexpected with the lime green color, adds a bit of "pop" lol

*Hervé Léger Lime Ombre Off-Shoulder Dress*


----------



## mlag724

Beautiful dress. You must show us modeling pictures when you get the dress.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thanks *mlag724*! I'll definitely post up some pix, but now I'm wondering what shoes I should wear with this dress??!?!?!? lol
I don't have any yellow or green shoes! 

Hmm.... I'm thinking my Jimmy Choos would go better with this dress than my Loubies?


----------



## linhhhuynh

^i think nude or gray shoes would be fine 

BUT ANYWAYS. i loveeee that Prada wallet!  and your Miu Miu heels - so pretty! and your CL booties! (forget the name ) don't dye the buttons gold! i think the silver is more rocker-y chic, hehe

and i think you're totally gorgeous  love your kitty Sammy, he reminds me of mine


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ^Oooh That's great!
> The pricing is quite decent and they have sales every few months
> Tops ~ 50-100$
> Pants ~100-150$
> Dresses ~ 100-200$
> 
> I really like their clothes for work. They have that extra something that adds some pizzaz, rather than just a plain shirt or top.
> 
> Oh... btw Arnott.... Since you've been tempting me, I just ordered something from Neimans lol....  I should be getting the parcel some time next week. I like how it's unexpected with the lime green color, adds a bit of "pop" lol
> 
> *Hervé Léger Lime Ombre Off-Shoulder Dress*



Your first HL?!    Can't wait to see how it looks on you!


----------



## jademanalac

Oh My! You have the most fabulous collection I ever seen here. I lvoe all your LV especially the pegase 60. I also love how you narrate the story behind every item you have, I really feel your passion   I admire your passion and drive. Kudos


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

linhhhuynh said:


> ^i think nude or gray shoes would be fine
> 
> BUT ANYWAYS. i loveeee that Prada wallet!  and your Miu Miu heels - so pretty! and your CL booties! (forget the name ) don't dye the buttons gold! i think the silver is more rocker-y chic, hehe
> 
> and i think you're totally gorgeous  love your kitty Sammy, he reminds me of mine



Hi *linhh*!!! You are too kind  Do you have a pic of your kitty? What's his/her name?

I will take your advice on the Ronfifi buttons lol and I agree about the nude shoes too! However, I didn't find any suitable ones in my collection... That left me with no other choice other than to go shopping!!! 

I just asked my SA to hold a pair of shoes for me today cuz Holt Renfrew will be doing their Private Shopping Night tomorrow! I was debating between Jimmy Choo's new Cosmic pump in Patent Nude, or Jimmy Choo's Private sandal also in Patent Nude, or these soft pink (with a hint of lavender color?) Miu Miu pumps. It was a no-brainer, the Miu Mius were so much more comfortable and definitely suited my washed out skin much better than the JC nudes, which appeared almost brownish on my skin 
Will go pick up these tomorrow:

*SS11 Miu Miu Platform Pumps in Patent Light Pink*






Lots of other colors available too if anyone's interested:
- Pink Patent leather (NM)
- Cipria calf leather (NM)
- Black calf leather (NM)
- Antique Rose calf leather (NAP)
- Violet Suede (NAP)
- Beige calf leather (Saks)


----------



## linhhhuynh

YESS more Miu Miu! i love them!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Your first HL?!    Can't wait to see how it looks on you!



Yup! I'm tracking Fedex and it should arrive tomorrow!!! Will post pix then! 



jademanalac said:


> Oh My! You have the most fabulous collection I ever seen here. I lvoe all your LV especially the pegase 60. I also love how you narrate the story behind every item you have, I really feel your passion   I admire your passion and drive. Kudos



Thank you *jademanalac*! I probably blurb and rant too much! :shame:



linhhhuynh said:


> YESS more Miu Miu! i love them!



Girl, you are a FAST responder! haha


----------



## linhhhuynh

^all i am doing now is eyeing all these gorgy shoes on tpf  haha


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yup! I'm tracking Fedex and it should arrive tomorrow!!! Will post pix then!



Can't wait!  Hey do you know if there is a HL boutique in Hong Kong?   My brother just offered to buy my husband and I round trip tickets there next year!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Can't wait!  Hey do you know if there is a HL boutique in Hong Kong?   My brother just offered to buy my husband and I round trip tickets there next year!



Ooh! That's great news!!! Dunno exactly the location, but I'm sure HK has HL  Maybe check on Pedder? 


My conquests today:

*1. Miu Miu SS11 Platform Pumps in Cipria Patent Calf-Leather*
(sorry, made the mistake of saying the color was "Light Pink" in my previous post, maybe they're the same )
- has a built-in rubber sole


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*2. Hervé Léger Ombre Off-Shoulder Dress in Sunny Lime*
- Size XS for reference
- Miu Miu pumps

So again... I have this Love/Hate thing with HL. The color combo of this dress is stunning, so unexpected, and quite rare too (pink, blue, and grey were the popular versions). I also like the chest area of this dress lol. However as with all HL dresses, I CAN'T BREATHE! :excl: I feel like I'm suffocating in it!!! lol And the next size up is too big on me where I usually start getting weird bulges of fabric around my waist and arms... Anyhow, here are the pix:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*3. Femme de carrière clothing all at 70% off!!!* 
- Jersey print dress 
I look like I'm from the 1970s or something in the pic below:lolots: At least it's way more comfy than Hervé Léger lol
- Skinny trouser pants
- Red silk top


----------



## mlag724

You are absolutely gorgeous in everything. The outfits are beautiful and so are you. Keep the pictures coming. It's like looking a Neiman Marcus Look Book. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thank you *mlag724*!  It's an honor to be compared to NM's lookbook lol


Next up, I saw something on sale at Bergdorf Goodman...







It was a complete steal  compared to LVR's current price of 2000$  I have an event coming up next weekend for which I was wondering what to wear, so the purchase was perfect timing! 


*Hervé Léger FW10 Ombre Strapless Dress in Black Combo*
- Size XS for reference
- Necklace is from Alexis Bittar





Some "bunching" around the waist, I should've pulled the dress down a lil more...


----------



## Kai Lien

Looovee your HL Dress!!! Awesome find. Looks great on you! Thanks for posting pix...I never knew HL dresses came with a card! I don't have a single card for any of my dresses and I bought them at the boutiques too! Weird...


----------



## DisCo

Wow your LV and CL collection is AMAZING!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kai Lien said:


> Looovee your HL Dress!!! Awesome find. Looks great on you! Thanks for posting pix...I never knew HL dresses came with a card! I don't have a single card for any of my dresses and I bought them at the boutiques too! Weird...



Thanks *Kai*! Yeah, I didn't know about the the new card system either. However even the new dresses from this Spring just have the regular 2 HL tags, no card from what I remember. Besides the card, it also comes with a manual like this inside:








DisCo said:


> Wow your LV and CL collection is AMAZING!!



Thank you *DisCo*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

So I've been doing some more online shopping  I know I've bought quite a bit recently, but my mind is REALLY not into studying anymore cuz I'm like 3 months away from med school graduation!  All my colleagues and I can think and talk about are parties, dresses, and shopping LOL. Our work is relatively easy now, just loads of reading, and preparation for our licensing exam in April/May.

Anyhow, I received another promotional code from LVR and finally decided on getting Rick Owen's Distressed Leather Low Boots 140.
Since I tried them on in Fall last year, I couldn't get them out of my mind, they were so comfy and rocker-chic/edgy lol! At the time they were 1750$ at Mona Moore! I just didn't understand why the taller version was 200$ cheaper compared to this (but I didn't get the tall version cuz my thick calves could not fit into the thin shaft!). Then there were numerous sales online but I had other priorities to purchase lol. Anyhow, point is that the boots have been in my shopping basket for months now, which means that I'd better buy them before I regret later on! 
Here's a preview from LVR's site:







Another purchase coming soon next week: Jimmy Choo Gilbert in Metallic Snake-print, 85mm heel.
The picture here from JC.com is a lot more subdued than the real thing for some reason. I will post pix once the parcel arrives.


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> So I've been doing some more online shopping  I know I've bought quite a bit recently, but my mind is REALLY not into studying anymore cuz I'm like 3 months away from med school graduation!  All my colleagues and I can think and talk about are parties, dresses, and shopping LOL. Our work is relatively easy now, just loads of reading, and preparation for our licensing exam in April/May.
> 
> Anyhow, I received another promotional code from LVR and finally decided on getting Rick Owen's Distressed Leather Low Boots 140.
> Since I tried them on in Fall last year, I couldn't get them out of my mind, they were so comfy and rocker-chic/edgy lol! At the time they were 1750$ at Mona Moore! I just didn't understand why the taller version was 200$ cheaper compared to this (but I didn't get the tall version cuz *my thick calves could not fit into the thin shaft!)*. Then there were numerous sales online but I had other priorities to purchase lol. Anyhow, point is that the boots have been in my shopping basket for months now, which means that I'd better buy them before I regret later on!
> Here's a preview from LVR's site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another purchase coming soon next week: Jimmy Choo Gilbert in Metallic Snake-print, 85mm heel.
> The picture here from JC.com is a lot more subdued than the real thing for some reason. I will post pix once the parcel arrives.



YOUR thick calves?!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

This has to be one oh my most favorite threads.  You have impeccable taste and although your items are really high end, you seem so down to earth = refreshing.  I think I am going to subscribe to this thread and I have never, ever done that! for sharing.


----------



## enamored

CEC, you have one of the best and diverse collections on TPF.  I love your taste in fashion.  And thank you for doing the collage modeling shots.  They're very helpful since I'm the same size as you.  They have influenced several of my purchases!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> YOUR thick calves?!



Yeah.... I honestly can't fit into the "tall boots". Also, CL knee high or OTK boots don't fit me at the calves either 

Picture credit: LNCC Rick Owens Stivale Tall Wedge Distressed Leather Boots







Alex Spoils Me said:


> This has to be one oh my most favorite threads.  You have impeccable taste and although your items are really high end, you seem so down to earth = refreshing.  I think I am going to subscribe to this thread and I have never, ever done that! for sharing.



Thank you *Alex Spoils Me* for subscribing! You're too kind  I'm glad that dear PFers enjoy reading my thread and it's almost a motivation to keep me up to date with the pictures 



enamored said:


> CEC, you have one of the best and diverse collections on TPF.  I love your taste in fashion.  And thank you for doing the collage modeling shots.  They're very helpful since I'm the same size as you.  They have influenced several of my purchases!



Thanks *enamored*! You have a fantastic LV collection as well! We're like Motard-twins


----------



## baglady2006

Wowza, your shoe collection is tdf!!!! I love all your new additions!!! that HL dress looks amazing on you, not everyone can pull those off. but wow, it's just perfect on you. tfs~


----------



## venetiakim

they're gorgeous!


----------



## enamored

Yes, Motard twins - one of the pictures that sold me on the Motard was yours where you showed it being shoulder carried.  Much as I loved it, I wouldn't have gotten it if it wouldn't work on the shoulder.  But that's scary about the unraveling threads on the handle.  Have you had issues with the one you exchanged it for?  I haven't had mine long but will watch for that.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

baglady2006 said:


> Wowza, your shoe collection is tdf!!!! I love all your new additions!!! that HL dress looks amazing on you, not everyone can pull those off. but wow, it's just perfect on you. tfs~



Thank you *baglady2006*! I just wore the dress this weekend and worrying the entire time that I'd flash everyone  



venetiakim said:


> they're gorgeous!



Thanks *venetiakim*! 



enamored said:


> Yes, Motard twins - one of the pictures that sold me on the Motard was yours where you showed it being shoulder carried.  Much as I loved it, I wouldn't have gotten it if it wouldn't work on the shoulder.  But that's scary about the unraveling threads on the handle.  Have you had issues with the one you exchanged it for?  I haven't had mine long but will watch for that.



haha well I glad I was able to convince you, cuz it's a purchase that I'm sure we both won't regret! The leather is divine!!!
Thankfully, no! The second bag has no thread issues, but the stitches end very sharp on all four tabs. I dare not pick on them lol. I hope your bad boy Motard is behaving himself well with you too


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I didn't have time to take pix until this weekend, but here are my new shoes.

*Jimmy Choo SS11 Gilbert in Faux Metallic Snakeskin*
- Great addition to my work shoes!

Sorry my living room is a lil messy...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Rick Owens FW10 Stivale Low Wedge Boots in Black Distressed Leather*
- Gleam collection
- 140 mm wedge heels, 20 mm platform
- Comes with a large, soft cotton bag with RO's signature! You can stuff the shoes in it or use it to carry your other belongings

This was the pair of boots that I had mentioned in post #60 when I bought my Balenciaga Wrap booties. I couldn't make up my mind then, and got the Bal's cuz they have a nicer, more feminine, almond toe. However, RO's has clearly made a huge impression on me and has been in my heart ever since... There's that edge about RO that no other brand has... My only way of describing it is that there's this DARK EARTHY RAWNESS that seeps through with all his items. The only thing that bothers me a bit is that the shaft of the right boot is a little higher than the left... but still, I love them!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Comparison to my Balenciaga Wrap Deer Booties*

The RO boots have a steeper pitch, but are much more comfy at the toes and foot arch than my Bal's. I remember I got the *just right* fit for my Bal's, but would've preferred another half size up if that pair wasn't reserved already for another customer. So I can only wear really thin trouser socks or tights, otherwise they'd be too narrow.












hmmm.....

I just noticed how different my tastes are LOL

From the top of the page, it's all proper and lady-like with my JCs then in comes the RO and Bal boots....


----------



## enamored

OMG the Jimmy Choo snakeskin shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I don't think it's the same one, although they do have nice dresses
> The one we have here, its full name is "Femme de carrière"



Just figured out that over here, it's just called Carriere!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

enamored said:


> OMG the Jimmy Choo snakeskin shoes are gorgeous!



Thanks *enamored*! The pix on jimmychoo.com don't do them justice! I suspect that they posted the natural elaphe snakeskin version instead 



arnott said:


> Just figured out that over here, it's just called Carriere!



Oh that's good to know! So did you drop by yet to do some shopping there? how do you like their clothes?


----------



## linhhhuynh

LOVE both the ROs and the Bals, but the ROs a tad more


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ^Thanks for all the comments everyone. And the photos are all thanks to Photoshop! I'm nothing without this program lol, and for a while I didn't have it, which is why some pix are really bad (together with my camera gone at my parents' place).
> 
> 
> 
> Another Tiffany item which I recently gave away to my cousin:
> 
> Tiffany Crown Key Pendant with 0.13 Carat Diamonds in 18K Rose Gold
> - Length of pendant 1.5" and chain is 16" for reference
> 
> View attachment 1284121
> 
> 
> View attachment 1284122
> 
> 
> View attachment 1284123
> 
> 
> View attachment 1284126



Why did you give this away?  Did you take any modeling pics first?


----------



## jademanalac

Love love love the gold snakeskin! Me and my sister gasping for air upon seeing that fabu shoes! I love this thread


----------



## SkeeWee1908

love it....love it....love it....


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

linhhhuynh said:


> LOVE both the ROs and the Bals, but the ROs a tad more



Thanks *linhhhuynh*! I wore them out the first time today and they were super comfy 



arnott said:


> Why did you give this away?  Did you take any modeling pics first?



She was getting married and it was the only thing for which she had asked from me.



jademanalac said:


> Love love love the gold snakeskin! Me and my sister gasping for air upon seeing that fabu shoes! I love this thread



Thanks *jademanalac! *



SkeeWee1908 said:


> love it....love it....love it....



Thank you *SkeeWee1908 *


----------



## princessDD

Love this thread! Ur closet is AMAZING!


----------



## wittyj

This is the BEST showcase.  You have marvelous taste and great collection. Bravo!


----------



## kelly999

jimmy choos nice:


----------



## deebear

whoa the jimmy choo took my breath away, so elegant and sexy at the same time


----------



## ClassicShadow

Gorgeous collection! especially love your mono manhattan & SS11 gilbert!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

princessDD said:


> Love this thread! Ur closet is AMAZING!



Thank you *princessDD*!



wittyj said:


> This is the BEST showcase.  You have marvelous taste and great collection. Bravo!



Thanks so much *wittyyj*!



kelly999 said:


> jimmy choos nice:



Thanks *kelly999* 



deebear said:


> whoa the jimmy choo took my breath away, so elegant and sexy at the same time



Thank you deebear! 



ClassicShadow said:


> Gorgeous collection! especially love your mono manhattan & SS11 gilbert!!



Thanks *ClassicShadow*!


----------



## amytaomin

Thanks ClassicShadow!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Preview for my next pair of shoes:
*Christian Louboutin Pigalle Plato 140 in Nude Glitter and Gold Specchio Leather*

I should be receiving them next week from the States. Hopefully they'll fit as I heard that they run pretty big. This is the first shipment of the Glitter Pigalle Plato and I contacted my SA right away yesterday who just got the inventory. The regular Pigalle Platos in black and nude are very popular this season and I would expect that these glitter ones be sold out quickly too since they're more limited in quantity. I'll have to double check, but I'm pretty sure these are CL boutique exclusives. Anyhow, this pair of shoes was actually the first ones that I was interested in since the start of this season. In the beginning, I actually gave up cuz I thought that they wouldn't be made, and diverted my attention to CL's Balotas (also in nude glitter and gold specchio), but I'm so happy that CL decided to market them for the mass! YAY!!!

Here's Gwenyth Paltrow at the Oscar's this year:


----------



## linhhhuynh

gorgeous! can't wait to see them!


----------



## urbanfineart

oh wow, classy, beautiful, great collection!


----------



## neobaglover

I love your thread!  And your HLs look fabulous on you, and I totally agree with you about the eating in those dresses.  So, are you ever going to go back to LV?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

urbanfineart said:


> oh wow, classy, beautiful, great collection!



Thank you *Urbanfineart*!



neobaglover said:


> I love your thread!  And your HLs look fabulous on you, and I totally agree with you about the eating in those dresses.  So, are you ever going to go back to LV?



Thanks *neobaglover*! Oh yeah definitely, I still have imo the ultimate bag on my LV list: SO croc lockit PM! I was offered this by my SA once when the blue croc lockit was first made and was part of the trunk show and exhibition across Canada a couple of years ago. Can't afford that yet, but one day haha


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Introducing my last shoe, before I ban myself for this spring/summer season lol:

*CL SS11 Pigalle Plato 140 in Nude Glitter and Gold Specchio Leather*
- Size 35.5
- Fit: Runs VERY LARGE to size (go down by at least 1 full size)

It arrived this morning since shipment on Friday evening!!! That's only 17 hours (not counting weekend)!!! I was stalking UPS since 8:30 AM because I didn't want to miss it again like last time. However, I had to pay 80$ for COD, which is almost 3 times more than the COD for my Mad Martas (and the latter was double the value too)! Customs is really unpredictable. Well, I should be happy because if I were to order from elsewhere, I'd have to pay probably >200$ in duty and taxes. 

As for the shoes themselves, they are SPECTACULAR! The color is more pinkish than what I had expected or seen in pix which show them as more gold. It's very much of a true rose-gold like Tiffany's jewelry . Nonetheless, these shoes are HUGE!!! My first step in them: NEARLY FELL OVER! I read all the recommendations on the CL subforum and much of the consensus was that the Pigalle Platos need to go down by 0.5 to 1 full size for a good fit. I usually take 36 for a tighter fit or 36.5 for a more comfy fit, and given that Pigalles generally run TTS, my SA recommended size 35.5. As you can see with my modeling pix, there's still a HUGE gap in the back! I think only one member had mentioned that she went down by 1.5, I definitely agree with her now. I can almost put one entire index finger inside. I could've easily gone down by another half size. However, I'm not going to hassle with the exchange. I'll just pad them like crazy haha! The toe box is very spacious for me, so I'll put a pad at the ball of the foot and also add in a heel pad.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

More pix:











- The Gold Specchio Leather is very delicate and I thought the front platform was covered in leather also, but it's actually PAINT. The plastic platform can be seen here on the chip from the paint at the front tip. Other than this, the glitter is great. Only a bit of glitter is missing at the heel, but no serious damage or defects.


----------



## Nolia

They're gorgeous!! I'm actually trying to hunt down a pair of these myself!!  Where did you get them from!?  If what you say is true, my regular shoe size (not CL) is Size 6... so would recommend that I find them in a 5 or 5.5?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Nolia said:


> They're gorgeous!! I'm actually trying to hunt down a pair of these myself!!  Where did you get them from!?  If what you say is true, my regular shoe size (not CL) is Size 6... so would recommend that I find them in a 5 or 5.5?



Thanks *Nolia*! I answered your question in the CL subforum here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ur-transit-me-cl-546467-438.html#post18353764


----------



## arnott

I'm normally not a shoe person but those gold shoes are gorge!  Where are you going to wear them to?


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Introducing my last shoe, before I ban myself for this spring/summer season lol:
> 
> *CL SS11 Pigalle Plato 140 in Nude Glitter and Gold Specchio Leather*
> - Size 35.5
> - Fit: Runs VERY LARGE to size (go down by at least 1 full size)
> 
> It arrived this morning since shipment on Friday evening!!! That's only 17 hours (not counting weekend)!!! I was stalking UPS since 8:30 AM because I didn't want to miss it again like last time. However, I had to pay 80$ for COD, which is almost 3 times more than the COD for my Mad Martas (and the latter was double the value too)! Customs is really unpredictable. Well, I should be happy because if I were to order from elsewhere, I'd have to pay probably >200$ in duty and taxes.
> 
> As for the shoes themselves, they are SPECTACULAR! The color is more pinkish than what I had expected or seen in pix which show them as more gold. It's very much of a true rose-gold like Tiffany's jewelry . Nonetheless, these shoes are HUGE!!! My first step in them: NEARLY FELL OVER! I read all the recommendations on the CL subforum and much of the consensus was that the Pigalle Platos need to go down by 0.5 to 1 full size for a good fit. I usually take 36 for a tighter fit or 36.5 for a more comfy fit, and given that Pigalles generally run TTS, my SA recommended size 35.5. As you can see with my modeling pix, there's still a HUGE gap in the back! I think only one member had mentioned that she went down by 1.5, I definitely agree with her now. I can almost put one entire index finger inside. I could've easily gone down by another half size. However, I'm not going to hassle with the exchange. I'll just pad them like crazy haha! The toe box is very spacious for me, so I'll put a pad at the ball of the foot and also add in a heel pad.



What are those dolls in the background of the 2nd pic?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> I'm normally not a shoe person but those gold shoes are gorge!  Where are you going to wear them to?



Thanks *Arnott*! Where to? Grad ball! 



arnott said:


> What are those dolls in the background of the 2nd pic?



Oh those! I forgot, I've never introduced my Louboutin Barbies lol. There are 3 dolls in the series, I just got the first and third. The second one was ugly!

*Christian Louboutin Cat Burglar Barbie - Gold Label Collection*















^I found this online. I think it's adorable 

*Christian Louboutin Anemone Barbie - Gold Label Collection*


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks *Arnott*! Where to? Grad ball!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh those! I forgot, I've never introduced my Louboutin Barbies lol. There are 3 dolls in the series, I just got the first and third. The second one was ugly!
> 
> *Christian Louboutin Cat Burglar Barbie - Gold Label Collection*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^I found this online. I think it's adorable
> 
> *Christian Louboutin Anemone Barbie - Gold Label Collection*



Do ya have a gold dress for the grad ball?  

How much were those barbies?


----------



## lovely_LouieV

Love your whole collection! You have great taste in bags and shoes!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Love your collection! In one of the photos, I noticed your McGill lab coat -- that's where I went for my undergrad  I miss Montreal - just not the winters in Montreal. Again, gorgeous collection!


----------



## lnguyen0827

Holy crap... you're collection is AMAZING!!! I especially LOVE te HL lime green dress on you!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Do ya have a gold dress for the grad ball?
> 
> How much were those barbies?



lol well I was going for more of a gold theme and ended up getting a dress from Sue Wong. It's got sheer black lace overlaying gold satin with sequins, beads, and other flower-like embellishments... Let me find a pic from Neiman Marcus, here:






The barbies are 150$ each



lovely_LouieV said:


> Love your whole collection! You have great taste in bags and shoes!



THank you *Lovely*! 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Love your collection! In one of the photos, I noticed your McGill lab coat -- that's where I went for my undergrad  I miss Montreal - just not the winters in Montreal. Again, gorgeous collection!



Thank you *Schnauzer*! lol Montreal is a great city! You should come visit again in the summer 



lnguyen0827 said:


> Holy crap... you're collection is AMAZING!!! I especially LOVE te HL lime green dress on you!



Thank you *Inguyen0827*


----------



## etoil0601

Wow! This is amazing!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thank you *etoil0601* 

Yay! So here's my Sue Wong dress for grad. I just got the parcel an hour ago and it's GORGEOUS! I'm very impressed lol. All the sequins and beads are amazing, so intricately embroidered, and not one was loose! I was afraid there'd be lots of missing beads but everything was in place. I gained some weight and ordered a bigger size, but looks like the dress is a little big on me still. I don't think I'll bother altering it. 
Sorry, I don't have my Pigalle shoes cuz they're at my cobbler's.


----------



## Pinkcom

loved your collection,,
the dress is WOW


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Your entire collection is amazing... bags, shoes, clothes ect...   I love this thread..


----------



## meowmeowkat

love your whole collection!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Pinkcom said:


> loved your collection,,
> the dress is WOW



Thank you *Pinkcom*! I love the dress too but now I'm thinking if it's going to clash with the CL Pigalle shoes that I plan to wear together with it?!?! So confused... lol



COACH ADDICT said:


> Your entire collection is amazing... bags, shoes, clothes ect...   I love this thread..



Thanks *COACH*! 



meowmeowkat said:


> love your whole collection!



Thank you *meow*!!!


----------



## VivianYY

The dress looks great on you!


----------



## Elissabeta

WOW ....I love everything here ..... Girl :urock:


----------



## girl12532

You have a great collection! Love it!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thank you all



So I haven't purchased any BAGS in quite a while...

Until now!!! Please welcome,

*Bottega Veneta Knot Intrecciato Impero in Nero Satin and Karung Snakeskin Trim*

After much contemplation, I finally decided on a clutch that I'll be wearing to my graduation ball. I've always wanted a classic BV Knot but never had the opportunity to buy it. Now that the right event has come up, I took my chance, especially since I don't have any evening clutches and most of my bags are pretty casual. Nonetheless, this purchase was not without any obstacles 

The only BV clutches that I was interested all had snakeskin embellishments and Canada prohibits any importation of exotic skins. My BV dream was crushed and I almost bought an Alexander McQueen Skull clutch as well as looked into a bunch of Lanvin bags. Then I stumbled on Barneys' website just to look at some products for reference. To my surprise after all these years, I found out that Barneys now ships to Canada and the exact Imperio BV Knot clutch that I wanted in the beginning was NOT restricted in their shipment!!! 

It was simply meant to be 

Pic below from NAP:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

More pix...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I also want to add, that I returned the Sue Wong dress that I last posted. The quality is very poor when I took it out a week later, the dress started unravelling everywhere. Beads were falling and it was just a big mess. Plus, I thought the dress was a little big.

Instead, I bought two other dresses...

*1. Catherine Malandrino Volcano-Print Silk Asymmetric Dress *

I posted in the wardrobe subforum at first to ask others' opinion since my dad wasn't too fond of it. He's conservative... and thinks the dress is loud and "too bright." Although most people preferred the Sue Wong dress too, I went against the majority because I absolutely LOVE it, the fit is perfect, and colors are just fabulous! If I don't wear it to the grad ball, I'll wear it to our convocation. It's a definite keeper no matter what! 


















*2. Phoebe Couture by Kay Unger Draped Jersey Fuschia Dress*

This dress is just a back-up dress in case at the last minute the Catherine Malandrino one doesn't work out. I got it on sale, so why not? It's still in transit to me, so I'll post some "sneak peak" pix that I've gathered from Neimans and Saks.


----------



## fnrthngsnlif

Wow! Your collection is incredible. Your Balenciaga wedges.....


----------



## kooba40

Absolutely amazing. I am drooling at my computer. What a great job youve done on your showcase. I absolutely love it all!! You have got amazing style.

You go girl!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

fnrthngsnlif said:


> Wow! Your collection is incredible. Your Balenciaga wedges.....



Thank you *fnrthngsnlif*! 



kooba40 said:


> Absolutely amazing. I am drooling at my computer. What a great job youve done on your showcase. I absolutely love it all!! You have got amazing style.
> 
> You go girl!!!



Thanks *kooba40*! I too am drooling at some amazing collections of some of our PFers! 




I just took some pix today to show what can fit inside the BV Knot clutch:


----------



## linhhhuynh

love your Knot Clutch! your pics are 100x better than stock pics, honestly i never understood what was so great till your pics! i love it!! and i adore your dress, it's like fire 

have you contemplated getting that VB from the blogs at all??


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^lol Thanks *linh*! you're always so sweet! I've been telling myself that I NEED a new camera soon. My crappy Kodak cam is at least 5 years old :shame: The pix are getting a little blurry and the shutter button sometimes doesn't click properly anymore LOL, but I just can't seem to get around to buying a new one! A good camera is really expensive lol

As for the VB bag, I'll have to wait until my dad gets back in another 2 weeks from his trip. He's bringing me a present... In fact he called about an hour ago to tell me that he bought the Chanel Reissue for me  My only worry with this bag is that it's a medium (227) size which I think may be slightly too big. So I'll have to see when he comes back, but I'm pretty sure that despite the size issue, I'll end up keeping it just because it's a relatively HTF product.

The more I look at it, the more I love it!

(Pic from Chanel's website)






Here's another preview of my next shoe purchase that I hope will arrive next Wednesday or Thursday 

(Pic from Christian Louboutin website)


----------



## BREbre

I  your collection!


----------



## linhhhuynh

so lucky!! i wish someone would buy me a Chanel bag. . . or any of my "designer" purchases. can't wait to see it!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Here's another preview of my next shoe purchase that I hope will arrive next Wednesday or Thursday
> 
> (Pic from Christian Louboutin website)




I thought you said the  Pigalle Plato 140 in Nude Glitter would be your last shoe purchase before you ban yourself for the Spring/Summer season!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BREbre said:


> I  your collection!



Thank you *BREbre*! 



linhhhuynh said:


> so lucky!! i wish someone would buy me a Chanel bag. . . or any of my "designer" purchases. can't wait to see it!



nah, it's not everyday that my dad buys me stuff... only cuz I'm graduating soon, so I took advantage of my chance at mooching something from my parents  



arnott said:


> I thought you said the  Pigalle Plato 140 in Nude Glitter would be your last shoe purchase before you ban yourself for the Spring/Summer season!



:greengrin: I lied... 

However, I do plan on going on a ban after this though. Do you believe me? 

Hmm.... My siggy has another shoe in it..... BUT that that's for fall/winter haha!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

So I was skyping with my dad tonight and he gave me a preview of my Chanel bag!!! wohooooo!  Well he actually just showed me the box... cuz I don't want him to open the gift wrapping haha! That's my job when he gets back from his trip lol


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> So I was skyping with my dad tonight and he gave me a preview of my Chanel bag!!! wohooooo!  Well he actually just showed me the box... cuz I don't want him to open the gift wrapping haha! That's my job when he gets back from his trip lol



You're lucky!  My Dad would never buy me Chanel or any luxury item!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^How about your hubby? 

We all have our ups and downs. Life is never fair. I'm so messed up in my personal life seriously, every guy I meet gets either really put off by my LVs and shoes or become really intimidated by them.... Meh...  I'm happy


----------



## AlexandriaReene

I love your collection you seem so sweet !!! I am see your turning 24 Or did, my 24th is next week! I finally bought myself a new bag!! after i put all my bags together 
http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/the-thrifty-queens-collection-675024.html  (is mine)  but i think yours are awesome!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thank you *AlexandriaReene*! I already turned 24 a while back, but happy B-day to you! You must be so excited! Which bag did you get?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*CL SS11 Alta Dama 140 in Royal Blue Watersnake*

Well, I did it! My first completely exotic skin covered pair of shoes! 
I have a suspicion that it's only going to go downhill from here lol

However to be honest, I think I much prefer patent leather which is indestructable imo. There are several downsides with these watersnake heels:
- Really delicate and clings onto all sorts of dust and cat hair! 
- Similar to suede, so I can't go out in the rain with them (and yes, I do wear my regular CL boots and pumps out in the snow and rain)
- Maybe it's this specific pair, but in some places, the blue dye doesn't seem to be evenly distributed with parts that are lighter in color and also the scales are "flared" on the left heel, whereas the scales are nearly bare and flat on the right heel.
- These are supposedly TTS or slightly bigger than the old Altadamas... So I got them 1/2 size down, which is a bit too small now. I would say that these are true to CL size, but definitely SMALL for US size. I think they'll stretch a bit more with wear.

I'm not picky cuz I'm keeping them, but I'd like to just point out these facts to those who may be interested in purchasing a pair themselves. The shoes are still very comfortable


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Notice the difference in scales. Left one is "flared" with distinct scales whereas the right heel is flat, lighter colored, and almost bare in scales...







Modeling pix:


----------



## pinki682

Gorgeous exotics, Cec! Difference in the skins does not detract from the beauty.


----------



## linhhhuynh

um, wow Cecilia! those look so pretty  i do notice the difference, but i agree with *pinki*, they don't detract from their gorgeousness!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thank you *pinki* and *linh*!!!



AHhhh! It's here!!! My first Chanel bag! 

*CHANEL - SS11 Act I Blanc Foncé Satin Calfskin Classic Flap Bag / Reissue 2.55 in Medium (226) with GHW*

I have to say that I'm on cloud 9 right now. It's definitely one of THE MOST BEAUTIFUL bags I've ever seen!!! So lady-like and REFINED! I cannot say enough of how gorgeous she is IRL, which is why I will take better pix of her tomorrow in day light since my dad just got home tonight from his business trip.
I was a little worried about her size because I thought she was the large model (227) but it turned out to be just a miscommunication with the SA! She's actually the medium size, which is exactly what I wanted!!! OMG, she is PERFECT! The SA was great and also gave me a hardcover Chanel SS11 campaign book with pix taken by Karl Lagerfield as well as a bunch of stickers, ribbons, and a gift card. Again, I'll take more detailed pix of these along with the bag itself tomorrow.

In the meantime, here's a little preliminary showcase lol




















^Taking her out for the first time


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Notice the difference in scales. Left one is "flared" with distinct scales whereas the right heel is flat, lighter colored, and almost bare in scales...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling pix:



Congrats!  What are you going to wear with it?


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> :greengrin: I lied...
> 
> However, I do plan on going on a ban after this though. Do you believe me?



Hell to the no!


----------



## zjajkj

Your ENORMOUS collection rocks!


----------



## pinki682

Congrats, Cec! That Act I Blanc Foncé Satin Calfskin Classic Flap Bag Reissue is totally gorgeous. It looks fabulous on you like you were meant for one another!


----------



## Dessye

*Cecie*!!!!!  I hope you don't mind if I call you Cecie!   Your bag collection totally  I love your LV collection --- so diverse --- your Suhali 

Your shoe collection is also so diverse -- but my heart is still with Msr. L!   The RB WS AD is absolutely stunning on you --- and don't worry, there is no way anyone is going to notice that when you're wearing them unless you go to the trouble of pointing it out!  They will only see a flawless shoe! 

Your Chanel Reissue 227!  I DIE!!!!!!!   I have the 225. Big congrats!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Congrats!  What are you going to wear with it?



Thanks *arnott*! duhhh... I dunno  lol Either a light colored dress or LBD in the summer?! What do you think? Any suggestions? 



dinitegrity said:


> Your ENORMOUS collection rocks!



Thank you *dinitegrity*! Your Chanels are fantastic as well 



pinki682 said:


> Congrats, Cec! That Act I Blanc Foncé Satin Calfskin Classic Flap Bag Reissue is totally gorgeous. It looks fabulous on you like you were meant for one another!



Thank you *pinki*! you're always so kind 



Dessye said:


> *Cecie*!!!!!  I hope you don't mind if I call you Cecie!  Your bag collection totally I love your LV collection --- so diverse --- your Suhali
> 
> Your shoe collection is also so diverse -- but my heart is still with Msr. L!  The RB WS AD is absolutely stunning on you --- and don't worry, there is no way anyone is going to notice that when you're wearing them unless you go to the trouble of pointing it out!  They will only see a flawless shoe!
> 
> Your Chanel Reissue 227!  I DIE!!!!!!!  I have the 225. Big congrats!!!



Thanks *Dessye* for the kind words! lol Cecie is fine, I don't mind at all  Someone used to call me Pepsi (cuz I like Pepsi) - it kind of rhymes?! lol 

Well if someone notices the difference in scales, then like *Aegis* said once, kick them in the face while they're looking down there! LOL jokes, no violence around here


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Well here are more pix of my Chanel bag as promised:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva




----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Geeeezz.... I really do take a lot of pictures... I must be like the world's biggest picture-hogger LOL 

Meh  must be cuz of my OCPD-ness lol


----------



## tinad2004

I love love love your lv luggage!


----------



## Martinibeach

CEC.LV4eva said:


>


Cecilia, what a gorg collection! Congrats an your excuisite taste.

Is your Chanel reissue 226 or 227? Someone mentioned it is 227 but my impression is that is the 226. Regardless, she complements you perfectly! Does this bag has the gold marbeling effect - I think it is visible on some pics better than on others.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

tinad2004 said:


> I love love love your lv luggage!



Thank you *Tina*! 



Martinibeach said:


> Cecilia, what a gorg collection! Congrats an your excuisite taste.
> 
> Is your Chanel reissue 226 or 227? Someone mentioned it is 227 but my impression is that is the 226. Regardless, she complements you perfectly! Does this bag has the gold marbeling effect - I think it is visible on some pics better than on others.



Thanks *Martini*! Yeah, there was a mix-up. I thought it was the 227 at first too, but then the SA said that she meant the 226 (or maybe it was just my hearing gone wrong). Yup, the beige-gold marble-patches are beautiful! Thank you again for visiting!


----------



## JudasXxIscariot

You have such a great collection!


----------



## arnott

Nice blog!  Are you going to still update this thread of just post there from now on?

I like your Tiffany bead bracelet.  Did you see the gold one as well?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Nice blog!  Are you going to still update this thread of just post there from now on?
> 
> I like your Tiffany bead bracelet.  Did you see the gold one as well?



Thanks arnott! 

No, I didn't see the gold bracelet.... Am I suppose to? Are you trying to tempt me?!?!? 
However, I've been eyeing something else from Tiffany in gold.... It was only available in silver before and I contacted their customer service half a year ago to make sure that Tiffany did not make them in gold in other countries (you know how Canada is... slow and poor selection of everything lol). And now over the weekend, I just spotted this item in gold!!! but it's a pretty hefty amount of $$$  I'm going to keep an eye on this item 

Well I wasn't sure if I should post the Tiffany bracelet and Links of London necklace here too. I already feel kinda guilty posting my shoes here when it's a "handbag collection" subforum lol. Anyhow, here they are:







*Tiffany Bead Bracelet in Sterling Silver (7.5 Inches)*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Links of London
Shell Charm with Handset Freshwater Pearl and Facetted Ball Chain in Sterling Silver
*
- Super cute necklace! I think it's rather unique, no? lol

















I also got a few dresses recently. I'm quite excited about two of them that I got on sale. Will post pix when they arrive. Here's a little preview:

*DSQUARED2 SS09 Black Crepe Chain Halter Dress*





*Badgley and Mischka dress:*
- Side story: my mom actually used to know the designers until later they moved, and apparently they offered to do my future wedding dress according to my mom. I was like, "how did you get onto the topic of marriage with them?!?!?" Oh my mother.... lol  Sometimes I wish I can crawl into a hole and die of embarrassment lol. Anyhow, this has nothing to do with the dress below, but the brand's name just reminded me of this awkward moment with the designers. I don't really like B&M to honest... 2-3 years ago, they were pretty good, but then they decided to outsource to China. In fact, all they dresses including the Platinum range are made in factories in Shanghai. I have lots of nice clothes made in China, but I just don't like it when a "premier" designer outsources when we're paying hundreds of dollars. Again, same thing goes for Herve Leger.....


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Links of London
> Shell Charm with Handset Freshwater Pearl and Facetted Ball Chain in Sterling Silver
> *
> - Super cute necklace! I think it's rather unique, no? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a few dresses recently. I'm quite excited about two of them that I got on sale. Will post pix when they arrive. Here's a little preview:
> 
> *DSQUARED2 SS09 Black Crepe Chain Halter Dress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Badgley and Mischka dress:*
> - Side story: my mom actually used to know the designers until later they moved, and apparently they offered to do my future wedding dress according to my mom. I was like, "how did you get onto the topic of marriage with them?!?!?" Oh my mother.... lol  Sometimes I wish I can crawl into a hole and die of embarrassment lol. Anyhow, this has nothing to do with the dress below, but the brand's name just reminded me of this awkward moment with the designers. I don't really like B&M to honest... 2-3 years ago, they were pretty good, but then they decided to outsource to China. In fact, all they dresses including the Platinum range are made in factories in Shanghai. I have lots of nice clothes made in China, but I just don't like it when a "premier" designer outsources when we're paying hundreds of dollars. Again, same thing goes for Herve Leger.....



I wasn't able to find that necklace on the LoL website?  Holy crap at the first dress!  My boobs would be falling out of that one!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks arnott!
> 
> No, I didn't see the gold bracelet.... Am I suppose to? Are you trying to tempt me?!?!?
> However, I've been eyeing something else from Tiffany in gold.... It was only available in silver before and I contacted their customer service half a year ago to make sure that Tiffany did not make them in gold in other countries (you know how Canada is... slow and poor selection of everything lol). And now over the weekend, I just spotted this item in gold!!! but it's a pretty hefty amount of $$$  I'm going to keep an eye on this item
> 
> Well I wasn't sure if I should post the Tiffany bracelet and Links of London necklace here too. I already feel kinda guilty posting my shoes here when it's a "handbag collection" subforum lol. Anyhow, here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tiffany Bead Bracelet in Sterling Silver (7.5 Inches)*



Are the beads 10mm?  Did you see the beads that were 4mm?  Yes you were supposed to see the gold beads.     What Tiffany gold item do you want?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> I wasn't able to find that necklace on the LoL website?  Holy crap at the first dress!  My boobs would be falling out of that one!



lol well good thing I don't have much substance around the chest area 

As for LoL, maybe check the Canadian site? I htink I only saw the gold charm though



arnott said:


> Are the beads 10mm?  Did you see the beads that were 4mm?  Yes you were supposed to see the gold beads.     What Tiffany gold item do you want?



Yeah 10 mm I think. The small beads are cute too  Are you thinking of getting one?

Well... I'm going to keep the Tiffany thing a secret for now lol. Maybe I'll get it for X-mas. I've been buying a lot of stuff this year, plus I'm moving to another province, and today I just splurged on a pair of Charlotte Olympia shoes which I've been waiting forever for them to restock online.


----------



## mlag724

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Links of London*
> *Shell Charm with Handset Freshwater Pearl and Facetted Ball Chain in Sterling Silver*
> 
> - Super cute necklace! I think it's rather unique, no? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a few dresses recently. I'm quite excited about two of them that I got on sale. Will post pix when they arrive. Here's a little preview:
> 
> *DSQUARED2 SS09 Black Crepe Chain Halter Dress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Badgley and Mischka dress:*
> - Side story: my mom actually used to know the designers until later they moved, and apparently they offered to do my future wedding dress according to my mom. I was like, "how did you get onto the topic of marriage with them?!?!?" Oh my mother.... lol  Sometimes I wish I can crawl into a hole and die of embarrassment lol. Anyhow, this has nothing to do with the dress below, but the brand's name just reminded me of this awkward moment with the designers. I don't really like B&M to honest... 2-3 years ago, they were pretty good, but then they decided to outsource to China. In fact, all they dresses including the Platinum range are made in factories in Shanghai. I have lots of nice clothes made in China, but I just don't like it when a "premier" designer outsources when we're paying hundreds of dollars. Again, same thing goes for Herve Leger.....


 Everything is beautiful. What is the color and brand of nail polish that you are wearing?


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yeah 10 mm I think. The small beads are cute too  Are you thinking of getting one?
> 
> Well... I'm going to keep the Tiffany thing a secret for now lol. Maybe I'll get it for X-mas. I've been buying a lot of stuff this year, plus I'm moving to another province, and today I just splurged on a pair of Charlotte Olympia shoes which I've been waiting forever for them to restock online.



Yeah I was thinking about getting one of these:

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+silver+bead-k+&search=1

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+gold+bead-k+&search=1

Not sure if the beads will be too tiny though.  It looks good on other people in pictures.

Can you at least say if it's a necklace, ring,or bracelet?  

Where are you moving?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mlag724 said:


> Everything is beautiful. What is the color and brand of nail polish that you are wearing?



Thank you mlag! The nail polish is Rimmel Lasting Finish Pro in Steel Gray (270)  It's fantastic and doesn't chip - it's like the 3rd week that I'm wearing them with only one coat of touch-up on the 11th day lol



arnott said:


> Yeah I was thinking about getting one of these:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+silver+bead-k+&search=1
> 
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+gold+bead-k+&search=1
> 
> Not sure if the beads will be too tiny though.  It looks good on other people in pictures.
> 
> Can you at least say if it's a necklace, ring,or bracelet?
> 
> Where are you moving?



I like the gold ones in the smaller bead size that you linked to, the big size will be a little gaudy imo.... but the small silver beads aren't that shiny compared to the bigger size lol.
I have my gift card that I need to spend in the next month. So I'm looking into their other colors for the big bead size - I like the blue ones, multi-gemstones, and the pearls lol. I hope our HR Tiffany will have them next time I go there. Usually they have nothing good in their selection....

Hmmm... ok, it's a ring.... that's it, I'm not revealing anymore info


----------



## greengummibear

AMAZING collection!  LOVE love love love loooooove the RC leather jacket!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thank you greengummibear!!! 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next up:

*David Yurman Petit Albion Ring 7mm Blue Topaz with 0.2TCW Pave Diamonds in Sterling Silver*

- So I ended up getting this with my HR gift card after browsing at the Links and Tiffany counters which all had nothing interesting... For the longest time, I wanted the DY Albion ring in citrine but HR sold out in all their stores! I could order online but with the extra duties and my HR gift card, it's a better deal to go with whatever stock HR has in store. I was also lucky enough to get the last size 6, otherwise they'd have to reshape a bigger size which I don't really like... I prefer things to be in their original form 






















I think the ring would go well with my convocation attire, what do you think?


----------



## ijustloveLVbags

The best collection EVER :urock:

it must be said... i always always check your collection everytime i log in.

thank your for sharing


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thank you *ijustloveLVbags*! Is that your daughter in your avi? She looks so cute!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

A few dresses recently:

*Sue Wong Embroidered Coral Strapless Dress*

- I've never been this indecisive in my life, but after trying on numerous dresses (black lace Sue Wong dress, Phoebe Couture fuschia dress, Catherine Malandrino volcano dress), I've finally settled on this one for my grad ball  I did have to alter it though and the couturière did a fabulous job! At first the dress was too big on top, but now she tightened the waist and somehow made the chest area look "perky"  I actually didn't understand what she was saying (in another language) when pointing to my chest... She just kept saying "peanut, peanut!" LOL







And this will be my entire grad ball attire:
- Bottega Veneta Knot Clutch
- Louboutin Pigalle 120 in Nude Glitter
- Sorreli Austrian crystal ring
- David Aubrey Ursula earrings in cabochon and blue goldstone







*Maggy London Cotton Blue Floral Dress
*

- Will be wearing this to my convocation. The dress looks great except that there's an issue with the pleating on the waist... I think I'll ask the same seamstress to fix this area. She seems like she knows what she's doing even though I have no clue what she's talking about 







*Ali Ro Feather Dress*

- Super comfy, great for summer!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*DSQUARED2 SS09 Black Crepe Gold+Wood Chain Halter Dress*

- You think Hervé Léger is tight? Try this! lol OMG, it was such a struggle to get into this dress! I forgot that Italian brands run super small. Well after a good 15 mins, I finally yanked the dress on and wow.... This is definitely a keeper! I think it looks great, better than HL 















^For ref: Louboutin Decolzep in black kid leather
Funny story, the other day I was doing some grocery shopping. A lady approached me and started squealing after seeing the red sole and asked to touch the shoes... :weird:


*Mark & James by Badgley Mischka*

- I love it! However, the dress is too long, I'll have to hem it...


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *DSQUARED2 SS09 Black Crepe Gold+Wood Chain Halter Dress*
> 
> - You think Hervé Léger is tight? Try this! lol OMG, it was such a struggle to get into this dress! I forgot that Italian brands run super small. Well after a good 15 mins, I finally yanked the dress on and wow.... This is definitely a keeper! I think it looks great, better than HL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^For ref: Louboutin Decolzep in black kid leather
> Funny story, the other day I was doing some grocery shopping. A lady approached me and started squealing after seeing the red sole and asked to touch the shoes... :weird:
> 
> 
> *Mark & James by Badgley Mischka*
> 
> - I love it! However, the dress is too long, I'll have to hem it...



Holy side boob @ the black dress!    The dress looks so small when it's not on!  I like the blue dress the best out of all the new ones.  You're lucky to have so many new dresses (and shoes) at once!  I just bought one dress from Tristan for my cruise, and have another one on the way from American Apparel and that is a lot for me!  Do you buy most of your dresses and shoes online?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thanks Arnott! Let's see the Tristan dress 

Yup, I buy 80-90% of my stuff online or by phone order internationally. I can't even remember the last time I bought something from Canada in a store LOL
It looks like a lot, but I usually just get really good deals online. Eg. the Ali Ro dress was only 35$ (retails for 200$+). Even the Dsquared2 dress was a fantastic deal at 80% off. I usually don't spend much on clothes.
Only my shoes and bags are all retail price lol


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ^Thanks Arnott! Let's see the Tristan dress
> 
> Yup, I buy 80-90% of my stuff online or by phone order internationally. I can't even remember the last time I bought something from Canada in a store LOL
> It looks like a lot, but I usually just get really good deals online. Eg. the Ali Ro dress was only 35$ (retails for 200$+). Even the Dsquared2 dress was a fantastic deal at 80% off. I usually don't spend much on clothes.
> Only my shoes and bags are all retail price lol



Wow, I didn't know it was so inexpensive!  I hadn't heard of those brands so I assumed they were expensive brand names!  DH didn't want me to buy dresses online.  He said I had to go to the store so I could try it on first!  It is scary buying stuff online because it would be a pain to have to send it back if it doesn't fit right!  I don't have any pics of the Tristan dress and I can't find it on the website, but its pretty plain.  Grey, sleeveless, with a high neckline.  I got it for 50% off and I had a gift card, so I ended up paying just over $36!

For the American Apparel dress I paid full price, and then an hour later someone in the wardrobe forum posted a promo code for 20% off!  Grrr!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Wow, I didn't know it was so inexpensive!  I hadn't heard of those brands so I assumed they were expensive brand names!  DH didn't want me to buy dresses online.  He said I had to go to the store so I could try it on first!  It is scary buying stuff online because it would be a pain to have to send it back if it doesn't fit right!  I don't have any pics of the Tristan dress and I can't find it on the website, but its pretty plain.  Grey, sleeveless, with a high neckline.  I got it for 50% off and I had a gift card, so I ended up paying just over $36!
> 
> For the American Apparel dress I paid full price, and then an hour later someone in the wardrobe forum posted a promo code for 20% off!  Grrr!



Maybe you can return your AA dress, then rebuy it online with the 20% code since you know the size already


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Maybe you can return your AA dress, then rebuy it online with the 20% code since you know the size already



The code was only good for 30 hours!    Plus the price to ship it back would offset the 20% off.  Oh well, even full price I only paid $59.36 altogether.  But it sure put me in a bad mood on my birthday!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> The code was only good for 30 hours!    Plus the price to ship it back would offset the 20% off.  Oh well, even full price I only paid $59.36 altogether.  But it sure put me in a bad mood on my birthday!



Awww too bad! You know a couple of weeks ago, actually April 1, AA was giving out 5 free items with purchases of 10$ or more. It was awesome! one of the best deals of the year for me lol. I generally don't buy AA unless there's a good deal. I like their stuff, just that I find they're expensive. 

Oh btw, if you sign up to their newsletter, you'll get instant savings too


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Charlotte Olympia Dolly in Black Suede and Gold Leather Island Platform (Nero/Oro)*

I went to go pick up my first pair of CO heels at the UPS customer service center on Friday cuz I was away on a trip last week. I had take the taxi cuz the UPS place was located in the middle of nowhere out of town which cost me an extra 50$ ush: At least the COD wasn't too bad, only 83$! WOOHOO! 

So how are the shoes? They're FABULOUS!!! I can't speak enough about them!
Compared to Louboutins? CHARLOTTE OLYMPIA >>> CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN (for the same heel height). 
Why?
*1. Comfort:* This has gotta be one of the most comfortable shoes I've ever tried on!!! For the same heel height of 150mm, ie I'm thinking Lady Peep, Maggie, Mago, Bibi, Exclu, Jenny, Pigalle 100/120, Bianca, Mme Butterfly bootie/pump, Pampa, Greissimo...etc, CO's shoes make you feel like you're floating in air. The only CL shoes that are comparable in comfort for me are Ron Ron 100, Declic 100/120, Decolzep 100/120, Simple 85/100, VP 120, and the highest probably AD 140.
*2. Attention to detail: *Look at the insole and tell me it's not better made. It's completely sewn on rather than glued on which is like 99% of all CL shoes. Gold-tone based insole with scallop detailing and together with the sewing will make the insole probably 1 hr longer to make.
*3. Thicker material: *this is my subjective feeling that the fluffy suede is ever so slightly thicker than CL's, but I might be wrong...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Take a look at the comparison pix of my *CL Mad Marta 150* and *CO's Dolly*. They're the same height - 140 external and 150 internal (true height), but the level of comfort is like day and night. Did I mention that I was so depressed recently after wearing my* CL Mad Martas* out for one day, my feet nearly died in those 3 hours standing the entire time, and I was positive I was going to get a DVT lol. I came back home thinking that I can't do 150s, but CO now renews my hope! I already wore these out over the weekend and they feel like a pair of *CL Ron Ron 100*! I swear!
I think the main reason is because the Mad Martas have an EXTREMELY narrow toe-box (like most CLs), and also compare the slope/pitch. The MMs are significantly steeper which make them really UNSTABLE to walk in and I'm talking with like a decade of professional figure-skating experience lol. The MMs made me feel like I was going _en pointe_ like back in my ballet days also. Just HORRIBLY engineered shoes :excl:
















Thanks for letting me rant lol


----------



## sleepykitten

gorgeous collection!!
love the charlotte olympia, i'm thinking of getting a pair too, but they're so hard to allocate!! are they true to size?


----------



## mlag724

Love this thread. You are simply fabulous. You new purchase are beauty.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sleepykitten said:


> gorgeous collection!!
> love the charlotte olympia, i'm thinking of getting a pair too, but they're so hard to allocate!! are they true to size?



Thanks sleepykitten! You can try CO's website, it just opened up in April this year  Yup they run TTS 



mlag724 said:


> Love this thread. You are simply fabulous. You new purchase are beauty.



Thank you *mlag724 *


----------



## myONLYsunshine

Oh my goodness! You have a beautiful collection and you wear them all quite beautifully... thank you for sharing!


----------



## nancy_ww

What a TRUE LV collector! CL shoes... amazing


----------



## Acelya

CEC.LV4eva said:


> LV Monogram Shawl in Champagne
> 
> View attachment 1280298
> 
> 
> View attachment 1280299
> 
> 
> View attachment 1280297
> 
> 
> View attachment 1280296
> 
> 
> View attachment 1280295


 
lovely shawl!!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

I love your COs! They're soooo prettty! I tried to find some online, but I wasn't willing to pay the steep shipping fees off the website (sadly that was the only place I could find them). I'm so glad you did a comparison of your MM and COs, ron rons are my favorite classic!! Makes me want a pair of COs really badly, haha! 

Btw, congrats on becoming a doctor in a week! So exciting!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

myONLYsunshine said:


> Oh my goodness! You have a beautiful collection and you wear them all quite beautifully... thank you for sharing!



Thank you Sunshine!!! 



nancy_ww said:


> What a TRUE LV collector! CL shoes... amazing



Thanks Nancy! 



Acelya said:


> lovely shawl!!



hehe thanks Acelya! 



Mrs. Awesome said:


> I love your COs! They're soooo prettty! I tried to find some online, but I wasn't willing to pay the steep shipping fees off the website (sadly that was the only place I could find them). I'm so glad you did a comparison of your MM and COs, ron rons are my favorite classic!! Makes me want a pair of COs really badly, haha!
> 
> Btw, congrats on becoming a doctor in a week! So exciting!!



haha thank you Mrs. Awesome! You should definitely get a pair of COs, better yet, get 2 pairs to make up for the steep shipping


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Links of London Sweetie Watch with Pink Mother of Pearl Dial and Pink Sapphire Crystals (Size Small)*

- My crappy Swarovski watch was my worst purchase ever... I've been on the look-out for relatively affordable watches ever since and today I found it at LoL!

















I'm thinking of getting the back engraved? Should I? hmmmm....


----------



## amber_j

I've just read through this entire thread. Awesome collection! I can't even pick out a favourite. Everything is just beautiful and so diverse. Thanks for sharing your purchases with us so we can watch your collection grow.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

amber_j said:


> I've just read through this entire thread. Awesome collection! I can't even pick out a favourite. Everything is just beautiful and so diverse. Thanks for sharing your purchases with us so we can watch your collection grow.



Thank you Amber!  I try to keep my purchases under control... but it's hard, especially now with the sale season haha!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Charlotte Olympia SS11 Dalva in Nero/Oro*

One of my conquests from this summer's sale at NAP. The shoes are really comfortable at a 140 mm heel height. I think these run slightly big... but I got them TTS (35.5) and I'm very happy with the fit.


----------



## karlienmachien

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Charlotte Olympia SS11 Dalva in Nero/Oro*
> 
> One of my conquests from this summer's sale at NAP. The shoes are really comfortable at a 140 mm heel height. I think these run slightly big... but I got them TTS (35.5) and I'm very happy with the fit.



These shoes are INSANE! If I saw these on the street I'd probably chase the woman wearing them just to keep looking. Not kidding, haha  fantastic collection you have!


----------



## hunniesochic

i had to come back and check on your collection & it's stunning as always! everything is TDF!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

karlienmachien said:


> These shoes are INSANE! If I saw these on the street I'd probably chase the woman wearing them just to keep looking. Not kidding, haha  fantastic collection you have!



haha thanks *Karli*! I do that too with some women walking down the streets. They probably think I'm some freaky shoe stalker, but it's all in admiration 



hunniesochic said:


> i had to come back and check on your collection & it's stunning as always! everything is TDF!



Thank you *hunnie*!


----------



## nikki808

Love all your photos!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Akoya Pearl Earrings 7.5-8mm with 14K Gold Post-Backs*

I got these as a gift recently. They have a rosy overtone and are made in Canada. Judging by the certificate, I guess these are AA grade??? I've been reading more about pearls lately and I can't believe only one Akoya pearl can be cultivated from a Pinctada fucata oyster in its span!!! 

I've never really been interested in pearls (or jewelry until recently lol) and I just want to share an experience of mine for why I'm really against freshwater pearls from China. I travel to China to visit my relatives every few years and obviously I do lots of shopping there. China has a huge market for producing and exporting their pearls. So what happens is that often in department stores, after you spend several hundred RMB, you gather points or whatever so that you can get a gift in return. These gifts with purchases are often pearls.
As I went toward the counter to get my gift, I saw buckets of oysters - yes LIVE oysters (or some form of mollusk)! The ladies at the counter just pried open all the shells with a knife and dug into the poor oysters to get the pearl out! Then they just threw the oysters into a bucket. I asked, "what do you do with those oysters in the buckets?"
"Oh they're garbage," she answered so casually as if it was the most natural thing in the world to do... 
I just think it's really inhumane to USE live animals for a frivolous liking for mankind. I mean, one can argue that it's inevitable when making any kind of luxury purchase, but it's a different story when you're _completely_ taking advantage of animals and I think it's a form of cruelty to just dig into their body and throw them away! They can be cultivated again to make more pearls if you wish or maybe, I dunno, consuming them would be better, but I think it's preferable than just having them rot in some alleyway in the garbage cans after they've been dissected so heartlessly by the SAs. 

Anyway, I'm sorry to always ramble on... Here are my earrings:


----------



## pinki682

Simply beautiful Cec!


----------



## JessieRose

You have a fabulous collection!!


----------



## ermen

lv is my definitely favourite brand


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^ girls!!! Next up,


*Yves Saint Laurent Chelsea Tassle Boots 105 in Nero Suede*

I am absolutely in LOVE with these boots! They are incredibly comfortable and absolutely GORGEOUS! These boots are also available in black leather, burgundy leather (worn by LeAnn Rimes in February this year), and brown suede. I think the suede versions are the best, especially for a nice casual look, and I'm not too sure about the smooth leather versions - I don't like them at all tbh... Wow, I'm still blown away by them and I can probably say that these are my *favorite* knee-high boots, although I'm still going to test them out to see how they actually feel with more wear and tear. I actually had the chance to get a pair of my once *UHG CL Forever Tina* (also in black suede), but I opted for these thinking that they'd be more wearable. I have no regrets because I think these Chelsea boots have now become my UHG and topped over CL's 

I took these pix outside our house and the neighbors were starring at me LOL!!! They don't know about my obsessions cuz I usually take pix indoors. So it was quite funny


----------



## gtvicky

I love your collection. I'm drooling. Your new boots are divine. How I wish that we have a cold season here in the Philippines so that I can wear boots.


----------



## Love4MK

Those YSL boots are gorgeous!  I'm not a shoe person at all, but there's nothing like a sexy pair of boots!


----------



## susu1978

WOW, my eyes popped out almost....
very nice growing collection


----------



## susu1978

Lucky your shoe size is also 36, so when you are having a closet clearance ....


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

gtvicky said:


> I love your collection. I'm drooling. Your new boots are divine. How I wish that we have a cold season here in the Philippines so that I can wear boots.



Thank you *gtvicky*!! I'm jealous of you in the Philipines! It's so nice and sunny there all the time, unlike here in Canada 



Love4MK said:


> Those YSL boots are gorgeous!  I'm not a shoe person at all, but there's nothing like a sexy pair of boots!



Thanks for visiting my thread *Love4MK*! I wore these boots out for dinner last weekend; they're so comfy! 



susu1978 said:


> WOW, my eyes popped out almost....
> very nice growing collection





susu1978 said:


> Lucky your shoe size is also 36, so when you are having a closet clearance ....



haha thank you *susu1978*! I actually moved this week, so I did a massive closet clean-up. I will post my "new" collection up soon


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I just moved into my new place. So I had some time to clean-up my closet. Given all the extra space, I turned the guest bedroom into a display room for all my junk lol. I met a new friend who assembled the middle shelf with glass doors for me, but then I didn't want to bother him anymore with more work... 

So I decided to turn to the "manly" side of me to install the 2 other shelves, table, and ottoman myself  It was a complete success, although the man at the shop where I bought my tools was very amused by the fact that I was asking for a hammer and screwdriver. He was like, "what?!?!? _YOU_ are going to build a shelf?!?!" 


Sorry, in my nightie... lol





Shelves assembled!!! Woohoo!





Easy table to put together...





Final display wall:





Front shot of my shoe collection:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

My shoes up close:
- Balenciaga
- Charlotte Olympia
- Christian Louboutin
- Dries Van Noten
- Giussepe Zanotti
- Jimmy Choo
- Manolo Blahnik
- Prada
- Repetto
- Rick Owens
- Yves Saint Laurent





















Some toys:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

My LV bags:





My other bags and accessories:





Close-up of my accessories, mainly LV:


----------



## arnott

Cool, where did you get the glass shelves?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Cool, where did you get the glass shelves?



Ikea:


----------



## pinki682

Love the new display! You did an awesome


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ikea:



Thanks, I was just checking out the website.  I'm looking for a display case for my gemstone globe, stone carvings, etc.  What do you suggest from ikea?  Do you think something like this is sturdy enough?

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/10119206


----------



## gtvicky

You are my inspiration. You have showcased your bags and shoes in a magnificent way. WE have a walk-in closet but the closets were not built to showcase the shoes and the bags. All my bags are stored in their dustbags and the shoes are stored in one closet and most of the time it's difficult to find a pair. Now I know how to do it in the future. Thanks for sharing and congrats.


----------



## mlag724

Everything is displayed beautifully. Congrats on your buiding skills.:urock:


----------



## FreshLilies

OMGSH IT LOOKS AMAZING!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

pinki682 said:


> Love the new display! You did an awesome



Thank you Pinki! it was a long day to put everything together, but very satisfying in the end 



arnott said:


> Thanks, I was just checking out the website.  I'm looking for a display case for my gemstone globe, stone carvings, etc.  What do you suggest from ikea?  Do you think something like this is sturdy enough?
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/10119206



That's a nice display case! I'm not sure how heavy or big the items you want to display are, but I'm sure it would hold up the average showcase items lol. Let me know how it goes!



gtvicky said:


> You are my inspiration. You have showcased your bags and shoes in a magnificent way. WE have a walk-in closet but the closets were not built to showcase the shoes and the bags. All my bags are stored in their dustbags and the shoes are stored in one closet and most of the time it's difficult to find a pair. Now I know how to do it in the future. Thanks for sharing and congrats.



Thank you gtvicky! I'm very fond of your collection as well and can't wait for you to transform your spare room in the future! 



mlag724 said:


> Everything is displayed beautifully. Congrats on your buiding skills.:urock:



haha thanks mlag! It was really fun actually! My first "arts and crafts" project in a long time 



FreshLilies said:


> OMGSH IT LOOKS AMAZING!!!



Thanks FreshLilies!


----------



## greenbean22

great collection! Nice Mod pics


----------



## travelerscloset

You have great taste! I love your bags!


----------



## Studded

WOW, I love the display! Your collection is amazing!


----------



## loungegirl

I'm not a frequent poster but just wanted to say that I've always enjoyed viewing your collections and reading your comments.  I must say, your collection is amazing!  Glad to see they are finally being showcased!  Just a suggestion:  I think positioning your shoes facing frontwards would be much better looking - the 'face' deserves a proper presentation!  (just as we see shoes displayed in boutiques)


----------



## neobaglover

good job with that display unit!  your collection is very impressive!


----------



## bambistyle

love ur display!!! it makes me :Q_____ hahahah (drooly face)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

everyone for all your kind words!

Up next, is a bag that I've been wanting to purchase for a year now:

*Lanvin SS11 Happy MM in Beige Buffalo Leather*

I first saw this at style in black calf leather at the Lanvin boutique in Shanghai last summer. However, none of my credit cards worked in China . I've come to realize that this country almost operates exclusively by cash and their "credit card" system is more like using a debit card. Anyhow, later my cousin came by to offer to purchase it for me, but I really didn't want to trouble her, so I let the bag go. A year later, the wait was well worth it since I got it in a beautiful rose-beige color and at a great price on sale! The leather is soooooo thick and soft!!! 

















Detachable, can be used as keychain!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

More detailed pix:












Sorry, I didn't have time to take modeling pix. Maybe in another couple of days. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## pinki682

Congrats, Cecila! I  your Lanvin SS11 Happy MM in Beige Buffalo Leather! It had better be under lock and key! :ninja:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

hehe... my building is pretty safe, security doors, 360 view cameras, and security dudes on the look-out... but I can buzz you into the building if you ever want to come over and play in my closet


----------



## pinki682

Would love to play in your closet.  Maybe I come and dust your collection.


----------



## Tahitian Moon

You have an AH-MAH-ZING collection.  You really have good taste, the grad dress is beautiful and the Mad Martha's have me green with envy.


----------



## mochi25

Beautiful collection! I want to see more!


----------



## bonny_montana

WOOOOOOWWWWW!!!! You have so many Talents!!
 Amazingly wonderful taste and style. I really, really enjoyed your showcase and Congartulations!!!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

Cecilia.... I adore your Happy. That's one of the dream bags! And the color is amazing........ MOD PICS PLEASE!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Reposting stuff lost from database:

*Modeling pix of Lanvin Happy MM*:






^Ref.: Jimmy Choo Quiet in Patent Glitter Leopard



*Miss Lanvin Key Ring*:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Miu Miu SS11 Cloquet Lurex Flats:*

Fit - SMALL to size and very narrow toe-box, go up by half size 
Comfort - Average, not fond of elastic heel (as usual)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*New addition: Christian Louboutin SS11 New Declic 120*
- Calf Woodstock Leather Finish
- Color: PK7H Nude Earth
- Fit: Spacious toe-box, but small to size length-wise, go up by half size 
- Comfort: 10/10 

I like the Woodstock leather finish. It's very different from the average leather. In fact, it reminds me of some of Rick Owens' leather jackets which are divine! I know RO and CL aren't really the same style, but Woodstock has exactly that mix of both suede and grained leather feel, like the heavily distressed/blistered look of RO's jackets.
TBH, I'm not really into CL these days, but the shoes were on sale at a good price. I just don't think that most of the shoes are worth 1K. Some of the designs and materials are really simple and the price is just being jacked up by a lot of hype...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Modeling pix of CL New Declic 120 Woodstock Calf Leather in PK7H Nude Earth*











Ref.: Pringle of Scotland dress and Club Monaco python belt


----------



## pinki682

Love the loubies C.


----------



## arnott

Nice shoes!  How much did you get them for?  Also, nice necklace!  Where's that from?  BTW, I PMed you but I think it got lost when the forum went down.  Not sure if you had a chance to read it!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

pinki682 said:


> Love the loubies C.



Thank you pinki 



arnott said:


> Nice shoes!  How much did you get them for?  Also, nice necklace!  Where's that from?  BTW, I PMed you but I think it got lost when the forum went down.  Not sure if you had a chance to read it!



Thanks! Everything together was 550$CAD. Sorry, didn't get the message... could you resend it?


----------



## confused_gal

you have an amazing collection! love the new CLs!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thank you *confused_gal*!!! 

My next reveal is a bit of a long story. I was originally waiting for the fall CL Maggies 160 in their new Leopard+calf leather combo. However, given that I find CL's 150s difficult to walk in, I cancelled my pre-order and wait-listed for the lower heel height of 140 instead. Nonetheless, my decision was made too late in the game and as it stands, I'm still on the wait-list today.

I figured I'll probably never get my CL Leopard Maggies, and diverted my attention toward my new favorite shoe brand - Charlotte Olympia who makes absolutely the MOST comfortable shoes in 150 mm. I swear I can stand, jump, run, or dance in her shoes all day! Thus I pre-ordered for a pair of shoes in her fall collection:


*Charlotte Olympia FW11 Polly in Leopard Ponyhair and Red Patent Calf Leather*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Modeling pix:













-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Recently as I was checking CL's website online for new shoes, to my surprise, a certain pair of heels was available in my size! Now that CL's online boutique ships to Canada, I wanted to make the purchase, but hesitated on the heavy 30% customs and duty fees... I was going to head over the states last weekend anyhow, so I thought maybe I can hold off my impulses. Nonetheless, everything was either sold out in my size or the style was not available. I came back home empty handed but immediately went online and placed an order for these babies:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Christian Louboutin FW11 Maggie 140 in Leopard Ponyhair, Black Kid Leather, and Gold-Tone Tip Combination*

I have come full circle from the beginning haha!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lots of modeling pix:


In my work attire:






In a tunic-dress made from bamboo (seriously, it says bamboo as its composition!):


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

This will be my last pair of CLs for a while now. The only reason why I got them is because I couldn't let go of the fact that these were the original heels that I wanted and I have a soft spot for Louboutins. These days, I'd rather buy first and not have to worry about regretting later on. 

However having said all this, which pair of shoes do I like more? *I'm actually DELIRIOUSLY in LOVE with Charlotte Olympia's Polly*, *NOT CL's Maggie*!!! Honestly, I think CO's worksmanship is superior, the ponyhair is softer and evenly distributed, and the comfort level is unbelievably amazing. Another bonus point is that CO's shoes are very light-weight. On the other hand, CL's shoes are getting more and more heavy these days... They used to be very light which has always been a sign of quality shoes imo, but these Maggies are kind of clunky tbh... The gold tip doesn't cover the ponyhair well on top, there are tufts of sparse hair that pop up in random directions from the holes in the tip, which is not very well finished. I'm contemplating on whether or not to cut these random hair pieces cuz they really bother me...


----------



## Lucca23

Wow! Where do I begin? What an amazingly eclectic array of LV bags. Thank you for sharing. I also enjoyed how your story began "envey turned to inspiration". Quick question for you I've been in search for a clutch evening bag, nothing to small. Something that is classy but will be a head turner.  I loved your LV SS06 in fushia. Is that something you recently purchased that's still available. If not do you have any recommendations for an evening clutch? Thanks again for sharing keep the pics coming lol


----------



## divabudget

What a collection. I've been left speechless. I'd love to see how your store all these wonderful items.


----------



## divabudget

Just so the storage post on page 23.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lucca23 said:


> Wow! Where do I begin? What an amazingly eclectic array of LV bags. Thank you for sharing. I also enjoyed how your story began "envey turned to inspiration". Quick question for you I've been in search for a clutch evening bag, nothing to small. Something that is classy but will be a head turner.  I loved your LV SS06 in fushia. Is that something you recently purchased that's still available. If not do you have any recommendations for an evening clutch? Thanks again for sharing keep the pics coming lol



Hi Lucca! Is it the LV Monogram Charms wallet? I purchased that from the boutique when it came out. I don't think there are any left in the boutiques after all these years, but there's always Ebay . They don't come up often, but if you're patient, I'm sure one will pop up eventually.

As for other suggestions for an evening clutch, I actually LOVE Bottega Veneta's Knot clutch. I think they're very classy, but I don't know if that's too small for you because it can't fit much. Another few of my favorites are Lanvin's pochette purses and Chanel's Timeless Clutch. If you're more into LV, I also like their Vernis Sunset Boul. and Suhali Le Favori which you can use as a wallet as well.

Good luck and thanks for visiting 



divabudget said:


> What a collection. I've been left speechless. I'd love to see how your store all these wonderful items.





divabudget said:


> Just so the storage post on page 23.



Thank you Diva! I have my updated storage shelves on page 34


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Cute shoes


----------



## elynnin

Wow, everything is beautiful!


----------



## elynnin

and that's a lot of awesome shoes


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> Cute shoes



Thank you LV-Prada! 



elynnin said:


> Wow, everything is beautiful!





elynnin said:


> and that's a lot of awesome shoes



Thanks elynnin!! I try to keep my shoes under control hehe :shame:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Christian Louboutin FW09 Circus 120 in Black Suede Leather*

So I usually don't do Ebay and prefer my items brand new, but I couldn't resist such a good deal with these booties that I've wanted a long time ago. I was a little afraid of the size, but once I tried them on, they fit like a glove (or rather sock lol) on me! I think they're super gorgeous, show stopping heels


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Christian Louboutin FW11 Bianca Botta 140 in Black Lucido*

This is a very special reveal for me because it's the first CL knee-high boot that fits me around my calves. My calves measure exactly 13 inches which isn't huge, but I'm short at 5'2 which makes the leg curvatures rise up quicker/lower than compared to a taller woman, kwim? The left leg fits me perfectly, but oddly enough, the right leg is still quite tight... They have an elastic material on the medial aspect of the boots which makes them more forgiving. I particularly LOVE how the platform and heels are NOT covered by leather, but rather made of wood which is more resistant to nicks and scratches from wear and tear .


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Modeling pic:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

It's funny how I was searching for a pair of boots and actually made an order in the States for CL's *New Simple Botta 120* the day before, but ran into these Bianca Botta, which I think is so much sexier for some reason even though I usually despise a thicker platform lol. Funny enough, I was stuck in Toronto for a while cuz they cancelled my plane home, and I wound up wandering to David's to try on the New Simple Botta which also fit me around the calves! I conclude now that CL is making boots at least an inch bigger than 2-3 years ago since I wasn't able to fit into the Babels back then. These boots are probably more practical for everyday wear, but it's not like you're going to be treading dirty, slushy, Canadian snow in CL boots, so for that wow-factor for more special days I still prefer my Bianca Botta!!! 

Comparison pic of the two boots:


----------



## pinki682

Wow, Cecilia! Those boots are on hawt!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Modeling pic:


----------



## Nectarine25

Congrats, awesome collection!!


----------



## princessDD

Love your new collection of goodies!


----------



## The tall one

ok I'm less than 50% done with this thread but i had to post! your shoe game is insane! These boots are too cool.






And these shoes make me wish i was short! Your collection is insane!


----------



## The tall one

Ok i finally made it through the rest of your thread and it did *NOT* disappoint! You have great style! Love these two items.









ohh and the boots and booties are hawt!


----------



## myu3160

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *FW09 Burberry Wool/Cashmere Winter Coat*
> - Comes with detachable fox fur collar
> 
> I saw this coat originally on Saks and I loved the look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I don't buy Burberry stuff, but I was sold on this coat. I immediately called up my local Burberry boutique to see if they have it in stock and they did in my size too  Next day, went to try on the jacket and it was beautiful! I had it slightly altered (length and sleeves) however. Unless it's for a special occasion, I don't really use the fur collar cuz it's too big and dramatic....
> 
> Sorry, no pix of the hanger and nice packaging stuff either cuz they're at my apartment (currently at my parents' home) and I didn't take pix of this jacket until today. Boots are FW10 Prada (see next post) for reference.


 Gorgeous!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

princessDD said:


> Love your new collection of goodies!





The tall one said:


> ok I'm less than 50% done with this thread but i had to post! your shoe game is insane! These boots are too cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these shoes make me wish i was short! Your collection is insane!





The tall one said:


> Ok i finally made it through the rest of your thread and it did *NOT* disappoint! You have great style! Love these two items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohh and the boots and booties are hawt!





myu3160 said:


> Gorgeous!




Thank you all!!!


----------



## Iwantaspybag

You had me at the tortoise patents, but the Maggies are friggin unbelievable.  I had been eying them on the Neiman Marcus website, but they are even more fabulous in your pictures.  I am so jealous.  I am 6' tall and just can't pull these off.  

Yhew!  Got that off my chest.  Until I hit the Maggies, the thing I was most impressed with was how fashionable you look in every single picture.  Where do you go to wear all of your fabulous clothes?  And what is your shopping secret that you get all of these great deals?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Iwantaspybag said:


> You had me at the tortoise patents, but the Maggies are friggin unbelievable.  I had been eying them on the Neiman Marcus website, but they are even more fabulous in your pictures.  I am so jealous.  I am 6' tall and just can't pull these off.
> 
> Yhew!  Got that off my chest.  Until I hit the Maggies, the thing I was most impressed with was how fashionable you look in every single picture.  Where do you go to wear all of your fabulous clothes?  And what is your shopping secret that you get all of these great deals?



Thank you so much *Spy Bag*! 
Well you're blessed with being naturally tall, us petite shorties need heels to make up for our deficient height 
Usually on weekdays, I dress professionally and on weekends, I like to dress up a bit more - heels, bag, clothes...etc lol. I don't carry or wear my designer items everyday, so I like to make up for this lost time and get more use out of them on weekends. As for deals, I actually buy most of my stuff at retail price. When I do see a good sale, it's usually after some meticulous research and stalking haha. You really need to check several websites online daily several times cuz often things just pop up and get snatched right away. Hope this helps!


----------



## btchismyvuitton

amazin collection


----------



## Iwantaspybag

CEC.LV4eva said:


> As for deals, I actually buy most of my stuff at retail price. When I do see a good sale, it's usually after some meticulous research and stalking haha. You really need to check several websites online daily several times cuz often things just pop up and get snatched right away. Hope this helps!




What are your favorite websites?  Where is the best hunting?


----------



## lvsweetness

i am just speechless, your collection is out of this world, phenomenal!

i am so curious as to how you store all this stuff, your closet is what i imagine heaven feels like


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

btchismyvuitton said:


> amazin collection



Thank you *btchismyvuitton*! 



Iwantaspybag said:


> What are your favorite websites?  Where is the best hunting?



Here are my favorite websites and shops 
http://blog.ceciliascloset.com/?page_id=13
I usually don't like Ebay... It's rare to find good condition items on sale for a decent price. I'd rather add a couple of hundred more and buy brand new for a peace of mind. 



lvsweetness said:


> i am just speechless, your collection is out of this world, phenomenal!
> 
> i am so curious as to how you store all this stuff, your closet is what i imagine heaven feels like



Thanks lvsweetness! I have yet to take pix of my updated collection since I got rid of some stuff and bought new things recently. However I have my last collection pic as shown in post #338


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Next up is a pair of shoes that I've been waiting for a long time.... I was eyeing it for at least a month and it took forever to get shipped to Canada. I'm used to the 1-3 days for shipping, but these took 3 weeks!!! They're at the post office now, I'll go to pick them up later and will post pix soon. In the mean time, here are all the differentials


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Christian Louboutin Bambou 140 in Leopard-Print Grand Watersnake:*

The watersnake and leopard print pattern is a gorgeous combination IRL!!! There aren't many pix of these online, so when I was eyeing them on Pam Jenkins' website, I wasn't too sure about the colors and details of the shoes. I think they should really improve their stock pix and get a new camera, maybe add a few more angles of the shoes would be great too. The wait was well worth it for these absolutely stunning shoes!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Modeling pix:

Sweater - DKNY
Tank top - H&M
Skirt - BCBG
Necklace - Alexis Bittar

Fit - TTS to half size small.
I got these shoes half size up from my US TTS and they fit me perfectly even though you see a small gap at the back. I honestly don't think I can go any smaller, otherwise I hate the feeling of tight shoes. However, if you prefer to have your shoes worn snug, take TTS.
Compared to Bambous in other materials (suede, patent, and glitter), these watersnake ones are definitely more loose length-wise and forgiving in the toe box. So if you want to purchase them in other materials, definitely get half size up 
Often these shoes are also called the Bibi's cousin with a peep toe, but I think they're completely two different shoes. Bibi has an average/wide toe box and very high pitch, whereas the Bambou tends to have a narrow toe box with a lower pitch. 





















^Now the spare heel tap has me wondering... 
Good thing I never use them hehe...


----------



## Iwantaspybag

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Here are my favorite websites and shops
> http://blog.ceciliascloset.com/?page_id=13
> I usually don't like Ebay... It's rare to find good condition items on sale for a decent price. I'd rather add a couple of hundred more and buy brand new for a peace of mind.



Online: *Luisa Via Roma, Farfetch, Christian Louboutin Online, Matches Fashion, Net-a-Porter*
 Major US stores: *Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf Goodman, Barneys New York, Saks 5th Avenue*
*S/SENSE* Boutique in Montreal
*Shop Savannah *Boutique in Sweden
*Christian Louboutin South Coast Plaza* Boutique in California
*Mona Moore *Boutique in Montreal and California
*Rosenstein* Boutique in Montreal
*Louis Vuitton Montreal* Boutique in Ogilvy


I love Net-A-Porter too. Looking forward to checking out Farfetch and Matches Fashion.  Thanks for the information.



 I am surprised Nordstrom online is not on your list.  The multiple angle pictures and the interior bag pictures are really helpful.  They don't carry Louboutins but I would think you would like them for dresses and bags.  Their sales prices will leave you with enough spare change to buy another treat.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Iwantaspybag said:


> Online: *Luisa Via Roma, Farfetch, Christian Louboutin Online, Matches Fashion, Net-a-Porter*
> Major US stores: *Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf Goodman, Barney&#8217;s New York, Saks 5th Avenue*
> *S/SENSE* Boutique in Montreal
> *Shop Savannah *Boutique in Sweden
> *Christian Louboutin South Coast Plaza* Boutique in California
> *Mona Moore *Boutique in Montreal and California
> *Rosenstein* Boutique in Montreal
> *Louis Vuitton Montreal* Boutique in Ogilvy
> 
> 
> I love Net-A-Porter too. Looking forward to checking out Farfetch and Matches Fashion.  Thanks for the information.
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised Nordstrom online is not on your list.  The multiple angle pictures and the interior bag pictures are really helpful.  They don't carry Louboutins but I would think you would like them for dresses and bags.  Their sales prices will leave you with enough spare change to buy another treat.



I've purchased a couple of times from Nordstrom... I think maybe if you were in the states, they'd be a good option. However, I live in Canada and their shipping to us is HORRIBLE! From the date I place the order online to the date I receive my item, it usually takes 2 weeks, which I think is pretty horrendous. If I'm paying for all the taxes, duties, and shipping, my first go-to US department choice is Neiman Marcus (free shipping and I get my stuff in 3-4 days). Otherwise I usually order from the European countries if I can find what I want there first.


----------



## Iwantaspybag

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Here are my favorite websites and shops
> http://blog.ceciliascloset.com/?page_id=13



Just took a more extended tour of your blog.  The shoe product information was the best I have seen.

Really fell in love with the cognac python booties.  If only our feet were the same size, I would definitely buy them.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Iwantaspybag said:


> Just took a more extended tour of your blog.  The shoe product information was the best I have seen.
> 
> Really fell in love with the cognac python booties.  If only our feet were the same size, I would definitely buy them.



hehe thanks, I have to update that page for a few minor things and add in some new brands that I tried recently, actually I will do this now


----------



## ivonna

Love your collection! Your shoes are insanely gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ivonna said:


> Love your collection! Your shoes are insanely gorgeous! Congrats!



Thank you ivonna! I'm glad you enjoyed it


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Giuseppe Zanotti FW11 Eva 150 Booties in Black Suede*

Well I've been so infatuated with Giuseppe Zanotti's fall collection this year that I've totally fell in love with his booties! I love the heel height of 150 mm and with such a beautiful silhouette too. Usually I'm really not into huge platforms, especially when they're >1 inch, because then the body of the shoe starts to look really huge and somewhat Ronald McDonald-like lol. So for me to like a shoe that's >1 inch, it has to look really sleek and non-chunky-clunky.
Anyhow, these booties are awesome and I think they must be the best selling pair this season! Also, many of his platforms are just beautiful! I hope I'll be able to snatch another couple of pairs later this season when they go on sale


----------



## Iwantaspybag

Could you translate 150mm to inches for me?
They are awesome and you are awesome as always.


----------



## Elsie87

*Cec*, you have a fantastic collection of bags, shoes (the CL boots in your avatar are TDF!) and clothes! I love the way you display and model everything; simply fantastic!  

And I'm loving those new Zanottis!


----------



## NYCShoeGirl

seriously jealous!!


----------



## am2022

wow.... cec.. you look smashing!!! congrats on these 150 mm Zanottis... can only do 120mm tops.

you are the boot diva... so wanting to know how you are liking the RIck owens stivale???

i only have one taupish boot ( eternity) and was thinking the taupe stivale will keep me warm and TALL for the winter as my other tall boots are heeled so not too good for work. i at least can probably hide the stivale under full flowy pants or even straight pants and be more stable as its wedge???  

please advise...oh and the valentino lace bootie came in.. .they are 
thanks




CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Giuseppe Zanotti FW11 Eva 150 Booties in Black Suede*
> 
> Well I've been so infatuated with Giuseppe Zanotti's fall collection this year that I've totally fell in love with his booties! I love the heel height of 150 mm and with such a beautiful silhouette too. Usually I'm really not into huge platforms, especially when they're >1 inch, because then the body of the shoe starts to look really huge and somewhat Ronald McDonald-like lol. So for me to like a shoe that's >1 inch, it has to look really sleek and non-chunky-clunky.
> Anyhow, these booties are awesome and I think they must be the best selling pair this season! Also, many of his platforms are just beautiful! I hope I'll be able to snatch another couple of pairs later this season when they go on sale
> 
> 
> 
> [19&stc=1&d=1317951495[/IMG]


----------



## impursed

Great collection! I also admire your photo skills  excellent photos!


----------



## funkymonkey1999

Absolutely amazing shoes, I'm 5'8 so I don't know if I could get away with them


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Iwantaspybag said:


> Could you translate 150mm to inches for me?
> They are awesome and you are awesome as always.



Thank you! 150 mm = 5.9 inches 



amacasa said:


> wow.... cec.. you look smashing!!! congrats on these 150 mm Zanottis... can only do 120mm tops.
> 
> you are the boot diva... so wanting to know how you are liking the RIck owens stivale???
> 
> i only have one taupish boot ( eternity) and was thinking the taupe stivale will keep me warm and TALL for the winter as my other tall boots are heeled so not too good for work. i at least can probably hide the stivale under full flowy pants or even straight pants and be more stable as its wedge???
> 
> please advise...oh and the valentino lace bootie came in.. .they are
> thanks



Thanks amacasa!!! Yup I do still love my RO Stivale booties!!! They're sky high at 160, but quite comfy and easy to walk on. I'd say the relative height is probably ~105. The only thing I found was that the shaft was kinda stiff (ok this phrase doesn't really sound right... but you kwim ) and the entire boot was a bit heavy, otherwise it's awesome! I get lots of compliments when I wear them especially with my RO jacket! I need really want another RO jacket (on sale)! This season's design and leather are fab! 

Now I'm going to run off looking for your lace booties 




funkymonkey1999 said:


> Absolutely amazing shoes, I'm 5'8 so I don't know if I could get away with them



Thank you monkey!!! I'm sure you can rock them!!! I wish I were tall like you...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Elsie87 said:


> *Cec*, you have a fantastic collection of bags, shoes (the CL boots in your avatar are TDF!) and clothes! I love the way you display and model everything; simply fantastic!
> 
> And I'm loving those new Zanottis!





NYCShoeGirl said:


> seriously jealous!!





impursed said:


> Great collection! I also admire your photo skills  excellent photos!



Thank you ladies!!! You are all too kind!!!


----------



## Karilove

wowww great collection of bags and shoes!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thank you!


----------



## AEGIS

i wish i liked her designs bc i am interested in her due to the comfort you mention.  i just do not like such a pronounced platform.




CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Charlotte Olympia Dolly in Black Suede and Gold Leather Island Platform (Nero/Oro)*
> 
> I went to go pick up my first pair of CO heels at the UPS customer service center on Friday cuz I was away on a trip last week. I had take the taxi cuz the UPS place was located in the middle of nowhere out of town which cost me an extra 50$ ush: At least the COD wasn't too bad, only 83$! WOOHOO!
> 
> So how are the shoes? They're FABULOUS!!! I can't speak enough about them!
> Compared to Louboutins? CHARLOTTE OLYMPIA >>> CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN (for the same heel height).
> Why?
> *1. Comfort:* This has gotta be one of the most comfortable shoes I've ever tried on!!! For the same heel height of 150mm, ie I'm thinking Lady Peep, Maggie, Mago, Bibi, Exclu, Jenny, Pigalle 100/120, Bianca, Mme Butterfly bootie/pump, Pampa, Greissimo...etc, CO's shoes make you feel like you're floating in air. The only CL shoes that are comparable in comfort for me are Ron Ron 100, Declic 100/120, Decolzep 100/120, Simple 85/100, VP 120, and the highest probably AD 140.
> *2. Attention to detail: *Look at the insole and tell me it's not better made. It's completely sewn on rather than glued on which is like 99% of all CL shoes. Gold-tone based insole with scallop detailing and together with the sewing will make the insole probably 1 hr longer to make.
> *3. Thicker material: *this is my subjective feeling that the fluffy suede is ever so slightly thicker than CL's, but I might be wrong...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> i wish i liked her designs bc i am interested in her due to the comfort you mention.  i just do not like such a pronounced platform.



I actually like it more than the typical 1 inch platform on CLs, cuz CO's is an island platform which makes the toe/foot appear smaller and more refined 
I think some people don't like the gold though...


----------



## juneping

wow 150mm...i have 120 but they are very challenging for me. i always come here to see what new shoes you have. as always - beautiful!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

juneping said:


> wow 150mm...i have 120 but they are very challenging for me. i always come here to see what new shoes you have. as always - beautiful!!



hehe, thanks June! I can't say GZ's 150s are the most comfortable, but you should try Charlotte Olympia's 150s!!! They're like 100s


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Now a little something LV since I haven't purchased any in a looooooong time. I was actually looking for some Suhali handbags since the entire line has been recently discontinued. I had my eyes set on one particular bag, but just never got around to buying it (I blame CL's shoes!!!). Now I'm quite sad that EVERYTHING in the entire line has been sold out, including keyholders, belts, and other small accessories! I guess I will have to stalk Ebay...

Anyhow, today I felt like I still had to get something, so I got the *FW11 Limited Edition Les Illustrés Key Holder in Damier + Lavender leather combo*. It's cute, but honestly kinda useless lol. My old SA was nice enough to also heat stamp my Vernis Amarante French Purse, which I forgot to ask years ago, but she said she could just do it at the same time as the keychain


----------



## Kissie

those 150 booties are gorgeous!


----------



## becks.

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Now a little something LV since I haven't purchased any in a looooooong time. I was actually looking for some Suhali handbags since the entire line has been recently discontinued. I had my eyes set on one particular bag, but just never got around to buying it (I blame CL's shoes!!!). Now I'm quite sad that EVERYTHING in the entire line has been sold out, including keyholders, belts, and other small accessories! I guess I will have to stalk Ebay...
> 
> Anyhow, today I felt like I still had to get something, so I got the *FW11 Limited Edition Les Illustrés Key Holder in Damier + Lavender leather combo*. It's cute, but honestly kinda useless lol. My old SA was nice enough to also heat stamp my Vernis Amarante French Purse, which I forgot to ask years ago, but she said she could just do it at the same time as the keychain



^ I absolutely love the color combo! & you have an AMAZING, drooooool worthy collection thread! Love your photos!


----------



## luxbaglove

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My Cole Haan Air Nessa Boots from FW08
> - Had to get them shortened, as with most of my knee-high boots. The leather isn't great and seems to catch salt from snow very easily, but I still like them when I need to walk in dirty places lol
> 
> View attachment 1283190
> 
> 
> 
> This is a gold pendant that my mom got me a few years ago. It has really intricate patterns and detailing. Then one day, I lost it. I have no idea where it could be... (Just like my grad ring, which I wore everyday for 5 years, then *poof*, gone!)
> 
> View attachment 1283191


The same thing happened to me! I had a white gold necklace that was gifted to me by my mother for my 16th birthday then after wearing it for 6 years it just disappeared. I'm still hoping I can find it one day.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kissie said:


> those 150 booties are gorgeous!



Thank you! The sleep silhouette is what got me into buying them! 



becks. said:


> ^ I absolutely love the color combo! & you have an AMAZING, drooooool worthy collection thread! Love your photos!



Thanks becks! I have a weakness for anything purple 



luxbaglove said:


> The same thing happened to me! I had a white gold necklace that was gifted to me by my mother for my 16th birthday then after wearing it for 6 years it just disappeared. I'm still hoping I can find it one day.



weird eh? some things really perplex me  I hope you'll be able to find your necklace back, I don't think I'll ever be able to find mine... it's been years already


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I have a couple of goodies that I bought recently on a trip to NYC. I don't have any pix yet because I don't have my camera with me, but I promise once I return home, i'll reveal their beauty! hehe

First up:
My first *Balenciaga* bag!!! I was never really interested in any B-bags until I saw this one online in *Argent Foncé*. It's a dark Anthracite with a sheen, not so much metallic, is the best way I can describe the color, which is fantastic IRL. I was very impressed with the color which is really what got me into buying it. The leather is also very soft and I'm glad that for my first B-bag, it's the *Classic City *with the tassels which I prefer over the giant hardware. 







Next up, *Bottega Veneta*'s amazing *Fire Opal Veneta*!!! I was just in time for both the Neiman Marcus' gift card promotion and Holt Renfrew's PSN next weekend, both of which should give me about the same amount in gift card value. I was originally going to buy the bag in Canada upon my return home since HR issues the GC right away to you. My SA even put in a rush transfer for the bag, but I really couldn't get over the fact that the Canadian retail price was 2470$ compared to the US retail price of 2250$. We also have 13% tax, compared to the states which is like 7%. So I decided to order stat with NM at the last minute and I was lucky enough to scoop up the last large Veneta in the orange color  It's still such a shame for Canadian shoppers though... HR really does not know how to do business.







Now I'm waiting for this weekend's PSN where my SA in the shoe department is putting aside for me the *Manolo Blahnik BBs*!!! I've been searching for them everywhere in NYC!!! I was DYING to get the *royal blue suede *ones, but they were all sold out in my size! I couldn't believe that HR has them in the end haha! Ok I guess HR isn't all that bad, at least the shoe dep is okay. They also had the *Burgandy* suede, which of course I took right away. I have this fascination with the BB style because it goes with just about everything I wear, from my casual to dressy to work clothing...etc. You simply cannot mess up wearing this pair and it goes to show how much I love it because I will own 3 pairs by the end of this weekend lol. I don't know why, the BB is just more me and appeals to me way more than CL's Pigalle  (yeah, I don't get this whole sex appeal thing with the Pigalle...) I also had a nice convo about MBs with my SA and we both agree that no matter what trend is going on, people always fall back on Manolos. I absolutely adore a couple of his designs - classic, clean, and conservative (my triple-Cs lol). My favorite three styles are the BB, Sedaraby (which I don't own any yet), and Tere.


----------



## luxbaglove

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I have a couple of goodies that I bought recently on a trip to NYC. I don't have any pix yet because I don't have my camera with me, but I promise once I return home, i'll reveal their beauty! hehe
> 
> First up:
> My first *Balenciaga* bag!!! I was never really interested in any B-bags until I saw this one online in *Argent Foncé*. It's a dark Anthracite with a sheen, not so much metallic, is the best way I can describe the color, which is fantastic IRL. I was very impressed with the color which is really what got me into buying it. The leather is also very soft and I'm glad that for my first B-bag, it's the *Classic City *with the tassels which I prefer over the giant hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, *Bottega Veneta*'s amazing *Fire Opal Veneta*!!! I was just in time for both the Neiman Marcus' gift card promotion and Holt Renfrew's PSN next weekend, both of which should give me about the same amount in gift card value. I was originally going to buy the bag in Canada upon my return home since HR issues the GC right away to you. My SA even put in a rush transfer for the bag, but I really couldn't get over the fact that the Canadian retail price was 2470$ compared to the US retail price of 2250$. We also have 13% tax, compared to the states which is like 7%. So I decided to order stat with NM at the last minute and I was lucky enough to scoop up the last large Veneta in the orange color  It's still such a shame for Canadian shoppers though... HR really does not know how to do business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm waiting for this weekend's PSN where my SA in the shoe department is putting aside for me the *Manolo Blahnik BBs*!!! I've been searching for them everywhere in NYC!!! I was DYING to get the *royal blue suede *ones, but they were all sold out in my size! I couldn't believe that HR has them in the end haha! Ok I guess HR isn't all that bad, at least the shoe dep is okay. They also had the *Burgandy* suede, which of course I took right away. I have this fascination with the BB style because it goes with just about everything I wear, from my casual to dressy to work clothing...etc. You simply cannot mess up wearing this pair and it goes to show how much I love it because I will own 3 pairs by the end of this weekend lol. I don't know why, the BB is just more me and appeals to me way more than CL's Pigalle  (yeah, I don't get this whole sex appeal thing with the Pigalle...) I also had a nice convo about MBs with my SA and we both agree that no matter what trend is going on, people always fall back on Manolos. I absolutely adore a couple of his designs - classic, clean, and conservative (my triple-Cs lol). My favorite three styles are the BB, Sedaraby (which I don't own any yet), and Tere.


Congrats on purchasing two of your wishlist bags!! I haven't purchased a B Bag yet but I have been eyeing the anthracite city bag that you just bought. Is the color of the B Bag really as dark IRL?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

luxbaglove said:


> Congrats on purchasing two of your wishlist bags!! I haven't purchased a B Bag yet but I have been eyeing the anthracite city bag that you just bought. Is the color of the B Bag really as dark IRL?



Hi luxe,
I actually got mine in Argent foncé and not anthracite. I just mentioned anthracite to compare the color since it's part of the permanent collection. However I've seen the anthracite many times and I'd say it's a very dark grey with greenish undertones. It's not that dark IMO. The Argent foncé on the other hand is lighter than the anthracite, probably cuz the metallic sheen brings more light and it has blue undertones. Hope this helps and thanks for visiting


----------



## TeddyLV

Oh lord! I'm speechless! Your collection is amazing


----------



## Crazyinlv

Just went through your entire thread.  I am exhausted   More please!!! I know I can take it!!  Fabulous and fun collection!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Manolo Blahnik BB 105 in Burgundy Suede*
























*Manolo Blahnik BB 105 in Blue Suede*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

A little collection pic of all my BBs 
Left side - NM Exclusive BB 105 in Blue Silk-Satin and Lace Overlay







Well it's dark now, I'm too tired from taking pix lol. I will post modeling pix and details of my bags later this week - Stay tuned!


----------



## Elsie87

^Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Elsie87 said:


> ^Beautiful, congrats!



hehe thanks Elsie! I couldn't resist the color 



Crazyinlv said:


> Just went through your entire thread.  I am exhausted   More please!!! I know I can take it!!  Fabulous and fun collection!!!



thank you Crazyinlv! Well I just got more stuff if you wanna see... 



TeddyLV said:


> Oh lord! I'm speechless! Your collection is amazing



Thanks for visiting TeddyLV!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

As promised before, here's my second *Bottega Veneta* bag:

*FW11 Large Intrecciato Nappa Veneta in Fire Opal Lambskin Leather*

I got home early today and planned to take pix of all my new purchases, but I had so much trouble taking them because the wind was soooooo strong! All the tags just kept on being blown away and I was chasing them everywhere LOL. I'll have to wait again to take pix of my other goodies.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^See the lining? How luscious is that suede leather? 

I will post modeling pix another day...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ok I have lots of pix to load up 

First, some modeling pix of my *Veneta*:

*Outfit 1 - Bohemian/Casual attire*
I really like the way the skirt flows, it's very pretty and there's lots of beading embellishments around the waist.
Reference:
Top - H&M
Skirt - Guess
Shoes - *Charlotte Olympia Dolly 150 in Black Suede*












*Outfit 2 - Professional/Work attire*
Reference:
Top - H&M
Skirt - Mexx
Shoes - Manolo Blahnik BB 105 in Burgundy Suede












Now a closeup of my *Manolo BB in Burgundy Suede*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Balenciaga FW11 Classic City in Argent Foncé*

This is my first Bal, but last purchase for the next little while. I never thought that I'd own a B-bag, but I just fell in love with the color. It's very unique and nothing like I've seen before. Sure, there were nice colors in the past, but I could live without them. As I've mentioned before, the color is translated to "Dark Silver" in English and it belongs to the metallic family. However, it's not like a "in your face" kind of metallic, but rather more of a shiny sheen with blue undertones, which makes it very wearable. It's also very lightweight which is what Bal is known for and thus makes their bags very practical as well.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

More pix 

















Modeling pix:

*Outfit 1: Bohemian look again*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Look 2 - Casual attire, AKA as my Jean-Paul Gaultier look* 
I usually don't wear bold/bright pants, but somehow these faux-suede jeggings really worked and they're soooooo comfy! I have the same pair in black and grey too lol. I was also weary on wearing my Mad Marta heels since I find them difficult to walk in, but I'm glad I went with them which really complimented the entire outfit. Alternatively, I think my Circus booties would have been good too.
Reference:
Top - Guess
Jeggings - H&M
Shoes - *Christian Louboutin Mad Marta 150*












*Outfit 3 - Work attire*
My professional look is probably what I prefer wearing most of the time. I do like to play around with my other casual clothing from time to time. As you can all see, my Balenciaga bag goes well with pretty much anything in your wardrobe, so it's very practical 
Reference:
Top - Mango
Skirt - RW & Co
Shoes - *Manolo Blahnik BB in Blue Suede*












*Modeling pic of my Manolo Blahnik BB in Blue Suede:*


----------



## arnott

It looks like it's still summer where you are!  Lucky you~


----------



## Iwantaspybag

The colors in your new shoes and bv bag are beautiful.  So vivid.

Always appreciate the way you post pics taken from different angles and close ups.  It makes the viewing experience like being there.   

The reference material is nice too.  And the work and causal modeling shots.  I always need work inspiration.  Thanks for the nice experience you give us.


----------



## oladushki

I just stumbled across this thread and loved all the modeling pictures, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Elsie87

I love both of your new bags! Seriously, stunning! And your pictures and outfits are amazing as always!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> It looks like it's still summer where you are!  Lucky you~



Yup, it's still quite warm here, about 10 degrees Celsius  No rain, no snow, just lots of wind since we're close to the waters lol



Iwantaspybag said:


> The colors in your new shoes and bv bag are beautiful.  So vivid.
> 
> Always appreciate the way you post pics taken from different angles and close ups.  It makes the viewing experience like being there.
> 
> The reference material is nice too.  And the work and causal modeling shots.  I always need work inspiration.  Thanks for the nice experience you give us.



hehe, thanks SpyBag!!! I'm just a little OCPD with the pictures 
Yeah, I find people don't post enough of work clothes, so I figured that I since I practically live in them daily, I might as well wear them for my modeling pix. Sometimes I struggle to find casual clothing to wear :shame:



oladushki said:


> I just stumbled across this thread and loved all the modeling pictures, thanks for sharing!!



Thank you oladushki! Please come visit again! Will be getting more stuff soon 



Elsie87 said:


> I love both of your new bags! Seriously, stunning! And your pictures and outfits are amazing as always!



Same to you Elsie!   You have so much clothes!!! I have like nothing compared to you


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Next up, is another major investment: my SECOND Rick Owens Jacket!!!

I was looking for another fall/winter jacket, preferably non-black, so that I could alternate with my first one. I loved the one from NAP with wings because I like RO jackets with a bit of that extraness... lol The usual black biker jacket is still beautiful but kinda plain for me. Anyhow that NAP jacket was so overpriced compared to the European boutiques and I knew that with the extra customs charges that NAP wrongly calculates, I'll be paying even more duties. So I let that jacket go and started looking for shearling jackets instead since I'll be paying around the same price. I searched and pondered, but none fit my criteria perfectly. Alas my wish came true with the recent NAP Secret 50% Off Sale that had my original jacket in mind as part of their limited selection of sale items! I purchased it instantaneously lol

Here are a couple of preview pictures:

Pictures from Net-a-Porter:
True representation of color which is a dark grey. The other pix below make the jacket have more green tones...






Pictures from Neiman Marcus / Bergdorf Goodman:





Pictures from Genevieve London:


----------



## AshTx.1

Your collection, just.... wow. There are no words.


----------



## Elsie87

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Next up, is another major investment: my SECOND Rick Owens Jacket!!!
> 
> I was looking for another fall/winter jacket, preferably non-black, so that I could alternate with my first one. I loved the one from NAP with wings because I like RO jackets with a bit of that extraness... lol The usual black biker jacket is still beautiful but kinda plain for me. Anyhow that NAP jacket was so overpriced compared to the European boutiques and I knew that with the extra customs charges that NAP wrongly calculates, I'll be paying even more duties. So I let that jacket go and started looking for shearling jackets instead since I'll be paying around the same price. I searched and pondered, but none fit my criteria perfectly. Alas my wish came true with the recent NAP Secret 50% Off Sale that had my original jacket in mind as part of their limited selection of sale items! I purchased it instantaneously lol
> 
> Here are a couple of preview pictures:
> 
> Pictures from Net-a-Porter:
> True representation of color which is a dark grey. The other pix below make the jacket have more green tones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures from Neiman Marcus / Bergdorf Goodman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures from Genevieve London:


 
LOVE this! So unique!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Rick Owens FW11 Limo Jacket with "Wings" in Dark Dust Lambskin Leather
*

YAYYY! My second RO jacket!!! 
As I've written in the RO thread under the wardrobe subforum, I had some initial issues with lots of wrinkles from storage and shipping which actually made me a little pissed cuz it was not *love* at first sight. Now that I got all the wrinkles smoothed out, the jacket is fab! Compared to my first black jacket with cords, I find the leather on this one to be thinner and it didn't keep me warm at all today under the first snow of the season where I live... Nonetheless, the look is still very edgy-goth-glam-RO style! lol And for this alone, it's worth the splurge especially considering that I got it at a fantastic price!

Outter composition:
- 90% Lambskin leather
- 10% New wool
Inner lining:
- 60% Cotton
- 40% Rayon
I do have to disagree with the lining composition. I'd say 15% is silk under the sleeves because I've compared with my other jacket which is made of absolutely identical materials inside. And for my other jacket it states to be silk in the sleeves... I have noticed this discrepancy in a lot of RO's jackets. Anyhoo, here are lots of pix


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Modeling pix:

Outfit 1:
Skirt - *Aqua*
Shoes - *Balenciaga Wrap Booties*

















Outfit 2:
Shirt - *H&M*
Faux suede jeggings - *H&M*
Shoes - Far left and right by *Christian Louboutin Sigourney 100*
           Middle by *Rick Owens Stivale* wedge booties in black suede (just to complete the RO look with his shoes )







Outfit 3:
Shirt - *H&M*
Jeans - *Rockstar*
Shoes - *Balenciaga* again


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lastly, just so that I don't forget my first love since I took crappy pix in the past and the fact that it's still my most favorite jacket ever...

*Rick Owens FW10 Gleam Collection: Classic Biker Jacket in Blistered Lambskin Leather*


----------



## mlag724

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Modeling pix:
> 
> Outfit 1:
> Skirt - *Aqua*
> Shoes - *Balenciaga Wrap Booties*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 2:
> Shirt - *H&M*
> Faux suede jeggings - *H&M*
> Shoes - Far left and right by *Christian Louboutin Sigourney 100*
> Middle by *Rick Owens Stivale* wedge booties in black suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 3:
> Shirt - *H&M*
> Jeans - *Rockstar*
> Shoes - *Balenciaga* again


 You are quite the fashionista. Congrats.


----------



## FFanatomy

I've been reading your thread from page 1 and everything is so fabulous, and the RO jackets are tdf!!! but we don't have winter season here where i live, so i can only drool over your pics. Love ur style!!
xoxo


----------



## Iwantaspybag

The sleeves on your first love are absolutely fascinating.  

I love the outfit with the blue skirt.  

Who takes your pictures?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mlag724 said:


> You are quite the fashionista. Congrats.



hehe, thanks mlag!!! Haven't seen you around in a while! Hope you're doing well! 



FFanatomy said:


> I've been reading your thread from page 1 and everything is so fabulous, and the RO jackets are tdf!!! but we don't have winter season here where i live, so i can only drool over your pics. Love ur style!!
> xoxo



THanks FFanatomy! wow you don't have winter?!?! Consider that lucky!!! We have lotsa snow here and it's cold like 6-7 months... The RO jacket doesn't keep me warm, I usually need to wear my big puffer coats when it's really cold. Thanks for visiting again!



Iwantaspybag said:


> The sleeves on your first love are absolutely fascinating.
> 
> I love the outfit with the blue skirt.
> 
> Who takes your pictures?



Hey spybag! Nice to see you around again! Yeah, I love the sleeves which is what gives the jacket its attitude I think  It also drapes better and is thicker 

My pix are taken by myself lol. I wish I had a photographer but I just set it to the automatic shutter thing for about 10 seconds and then I run. I put the setting to this button on my camera which snaps like 10 pix at once so that I don't have to keep running back and forth


----------



## Iwantaspybag

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My pix are taken by myself lol. I wish I had a photographer but I just set it to the automatic shutter thing for about 10 seconds and then I run. I put the setting to this button on my camera which snaps like 10 pix at once so that I don't have to keep running back and forth



You are a woman of many talents.  If I did that, I would be laughing or panting in the pictures.


----------



## Ilgin

Undoubtedly, this is one of the most amazing collections I have ever seen- the perfect balance between the edgy and the classic! I went through all 31 pages and *there isn't a single piece I'm not in love with* ... Your Jimmy Choo Glenys are so pretty, but unfortunately they did not work for me. I couldn't get my feet in them even after trying a full size up

Enjoy your beauties dear, I cannot wait to see more!!!


----------



## Neebom

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Christian Louboutin FW10 Ronfifi 100 in Black Nappa Leather and Silver Buttons*
> 
> Alrighty it's here! I had to pass by my place today to get some study material and decided to pick up my shoes as well. I tried on the Supra/OTK version earlier in fall and it really didn't fit well on me cuz of my shortness lol. The shaft went all the way up to my mid-thigh area and I really didn't want to have it cut cuz that would mean cutting off the buttons too. So I've always eyed the bootie version.
> Recently LVR put this on sale and I grabbed the last pair in my size. Normally I'd prefer at least 1/2 size bigger for boots/booties just so that I can wear thicker socks, but I'm still very happy with it considering that I got it at a great price. One thing I've been considering is DYING/PAINTING THE BUTTONS GOLD!  I like the shiny gold buttons more than the dull silver ones.... Maybe I'll wear these boots as is, then later when I get bored I'll have a DIY project lol


GORG - these remind me our period boots worn during the Renascence - yet they have a modern and extreme sex appeal - LOVE!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Iwantaspybag said:


> You are a woman of many talents.  If I did that, I would be laughing or panting in the pictures.



LOL i do get a little short of breath after I finish, it's like Phewww what a work-out! 



Ilgin said:


> Undoubtedly, this is one of the most amazing collections I have ever seen- the perfect balance between the edgy and the classic! I went through all 31 pages and *there isn't a single piece I'm not in love with* ... Your Jimmy Choo Glenys are so pretty, but unfortunately they did not work for me. I couldn't get my feet in them even after trying a full size up
> 
> Enjoy your beauties dear, I cannot wait to see more!!!



Thanks Ilgin! Truthfully, I was not so fond of the JC Glenys heels either. I didn't have an issue with putting my foot in them, but the zipper was really hard to zip up! I had to wax them but still I felt like everytime I yanked them up, the little tab was going to break! So I got rid of them 



Neebom said:


> GORG - these remind me our period boots worn during the Renascence - yet they have a modern and extreme sex appeal - LOVE!



Thank you for visiting Neebom!!! I will be posting more shoes soon! I just got 2 new pairs of Jimmy Choos


----------



## hypatia55

Whew, I am out of breath! I didn't think I would go through all 31 pages of  your thread but I couldn' t help myself- you have an extraordinary,  wonderfully eclectic collection and just amazing taste. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## **Chanel**

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Links of London*
> *Shell Charm with Handset Freshwater Pearl and Facetted Ball Chain in Sterling Silver*
> 
> - Super cute necklace! I think it's rather unique, no? lol


 
First of all, let me say you have a gorgeous collection and I really enjoyed all the modeling pics in this thread. You look fabulous in each and every one of them . Your shoe collection is truely amazing and I really like your Chanel bag. How sweet of your Dad to buy it for you. Love your new Rick Owens jacket as well, it looks beautiful on you!

Second and lastly, I am in love with your Links of London necklace and charm. I love it a lot. So much that I had a look at their site immediately but unfortunately I couldn't find it . Only a charm with a peach colored pearl inside but I much more prefer the white pearl. But I am afraid that it's not available on their site anymore .


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

**Chanel** said:


> First of all, let me say you have a gorgeous collection and I really enjoyed all the modeling pics in this thread. You look fabulous in each and every one of them . Your shoe collection is truely amazing and I really like your Chanel bag. How sweet of your Dad to buy it for you. Love your new Rick Owens jacket as well, it looks beautiful on you!
> 
> Second and lastly, I am in love with your Links of London necklace and charm. I love it a lot. So much that I had a look at their site immediately but unfortunately I couldn't find it . Only a charm with a peach colored pearl inside but I much more prefer the white pearl. But I am afraid that it's not available on their site anymore .



Thank you Chanel!!! Was it this that you saw?






If yes, I believe it's the same one. Just that for some reason, the lighting was a bit off so the pearl looks more yellow. Often it would help to confirm with one of the Links of London boutiques. They are very helpful and can order one in for you if there's one available. THen you can go take a look! 

Speaking of Links' stuff, my mom just got me two more charms:
The Amazonite Acorn and Bowl with Spoon and Chopsticks


----------



## **Chanel**

^^ Yes, that is the one I've seen indeed. It really looks like a abricot/yellow pearl in the inside but maybe it could be the lighting indeed.
Unfortunately no Links of London store anywhere close to me so I would have to order online. But I think I will send them an email. They only come in one size, right? 
Love your new charms as well, *CEC.LV4eva*. How sweet of your Mom!
The bowl charm is really special .


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

**Chanel** said:


> ^^ Yes, that is the one I've seen indeed. It really looks like a abricot/yellow pearl in the inside but maybe it could be the lighting indeed.
> Unfortunately no Links of London store anywhere close to me so I would have to order online. But I think I will send them an email. They only come in one size, right?
> Love your new charms as well, *CEC.LV4eva*. How sweet of your Mom!
> The bowl charm is really special .



Thanks Chanel! Yeah, I originally gave a gift card to my mom for her B-day, but she ended up getting me stuff instead. 

Yup only one size for the Shell charm! They also have it in gold, have you seen that? It's much more costly, but really pretty too!
I'm sure their CS would be able to locate one for you! They charm is really charming (no pun intended lol)! You'll get lots of compliments


----------



## **Chanel**

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks Chanel! Yeah, I originally gave a gift card to my mom for her B-day, but she ended up getting me stuff instead.
> 
> Yup only one size for the Shell charm! They also have it in gold, have you seen that? It's much more costly, but really pretty too!
> I'm sure their CS would be able to locate one for you! They charm is really charming (no pun intended lol)! You'll get lots of compliments


 
That's so sweet of your Mom .

Yes, I've seen the gold one too. It's really pretty but the silver one is more 'singing' to me. Is the necklace you have from LoL too? 
It's definitely charming indeed, lol. And it looks really nice on you. PF can be really dangerous for my wallet sometimes .


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

**Chanel** said:


> That's so sweet of your Mom .
> 
> Yes, I've seen the gold one too. It's really pretty but the silver one is more 'singing' to me. Is the necklace you have from LoL too?
> It's definitely charming indeed, lol. And it looks really nice on you. *PF can be really dangerous for my wallet sometimes *.



Haha, at least we're driving the economy!!!

yup the necklace is called "Facetted Ball Chain" and was bought separately from the charm. I forget the length, but I think it's 16 inches? Anyhow there's a longer one, mine is the shorter length. i don't remember the price either lol, about 75? or maybe 90$??? You can also attach the charms to their bracelets, but I personally prefer the necklace more.

Good luck with your hunt! I hope CS will be able to find one for you soon in time for the holidays!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Haha, at least we're driving the economy!!!
> 
> yup the necklace is called "Facetted Ball Chain" and was bought separately from the charm. I forget the length, but I think it's 16 inches? Anyhow there's a longer one, mine is the shorter length. i don't remember the price either lol, about 75? or maybe 90$??? You can also attach the charms to their bracelets, but I personally prefer the necklace more.
> 
> Good luck with your hunt! I hope CS will be able to find one for you soon in time for the holidays!!!


 
True but I shouldn't buy too many new things right now as I am expecting a new bag very soon . But I couldn't help it, when I saw it in your pic, I loved it immediately. 

Thank you for all the information, I might need a shorter necklace too. I agree, I prefer the necklace over the bracelet as well. Going to email them tomorrow, thanks again !


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^^^Np, glad to help 

Next up is surely my most adventurous reveal, but it certainly won't be the last...

*Jimmy Choo FW11 Whirl Flats with Croc-Print Cap Toe and Nude Patent Leather*

I say this is an adventurous reveal because I smuggled these across the border LOL :ninja::ninja::ninja: muhahhahahhaha! 

So I live pretty close to the States and recently found a shipping company nearby that would give me a US address to ship my stuff! So my trip there was long... I was stuck in line for more than an hour (and I really needed to PEE!!! lol) but by the time I got through, everything was a breeze! I found the location of the shipping company, got my parcel, inspected and tried on the shoes to make sure that I was satisfied (otherwise I'd return them right away), and back home I went!!! Going back was so easy, no weird questions, no criminal-like treatment, and the officer didn't even ask me if I bought anything. I only had one small black non-designer bag with me, so he just let me go! Woohoooo!!! More details and stories can be found in my blog (see link in signature).

Sorry, it's raining today so pix are taken indoors... nasty lighting


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Modeling pix:











^Reference:
Sweater dress by Material Girl, purchased from the Bay for only 20$ 
It's got these nice gold embellishments at the shoulders and is made with 100% cotton. I probably need a belt with the dress... Hmmm...  I was just taking some quick pix and was too lazy to coordinate the outfit...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Rick Owens FW11 Limo Jacket with "Wings" in Dark Dust Lambskin Leather
> *
> 
> YAYYY! My second RO jacket!!!
> As I've written in the RO thread under the wardrobe subforum, I had some initial issues with lots of wrinkles from storage and shipping which actually made me a little *****ed* cuz it was not *love* at first sight. Now that I got all the wrinkles smoothed out, the jacket is fab! Compared to my first black jacket with cords, I find the leather on this one to be thinner and it didn't keep me warm at all today under the first snow of the season where I live... Nonetheless, the look is still very edgy-goth-glam-RO style! lol And for this alone, it's worth the splurge especially considering that I got it at a fantastic price!
> 
> Outter composition:
> - 90% Lambskin leather
> - 10% New wool
> Inner lining:
> - 60% Cotton
> - 40% Rayon
> I do have to disagree with the lining composition. I'd say 15% is silk under the sleeves because I've compared with my other jacket which is made of absolutely identical materials inside. And for my other jacket it states to be silk in the sleeves... I have noticed this discrepancy in a lot of RO's jackets. Anyhoo, here are lots of pix



Hey... I didn't know my original post was edited??!? I don't think it's *that* bad of a word lol


----------



## Myla

I agree, a truely stunning collection!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thank you *Myla*! 

I bought a new dress from *Topshop* last week for only 60$
The fabric is some sort of stretchy polyester material but it feels really comfy and has a bit of that RO vibe imo (or maybe not lol...)
















Reference:
RO Limo jacket
CO Dalva heels


----------



## angelamdai

I love that outfit ^. That is totally something I would wear. Just went through your entire thread. I love your narration and taste  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Elsie87

Love your latest purchases (esp. the JC flats)!


----------



## Neebom

CEC.LV4eva said:


> LOL i do get a little short of breath after I finish, it's like Phewww what a work-out!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ilgin! Truthfully, I was not so fond of the JC Glenys heels either. I didn't have an issue with putting my foot in them, but the zipper was really hard to zip up! I had to wax them but still I felt like everytime I yanked them up, the little tab was going to break! So I got rid of them
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for visiting Neebom!!! I will be posting more shoes soon! I just got 2 new pairs of Jimmy Choos




Sorry for the typos (autospell on my phone Cant wait to see more!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

angelamdai said:


> I love that outfit ^. That is totally something I would wear. Just went through your entire thread. I love your narration and taste  Thanks for sharing





Elsie87 said:


> Love your latest purchases (esp. the JC flats)!





Neebom said:


> Sorry for the typos (autospell on my phone Cant wait to see more!!!



Thanks ladies!!! You're all so sweet! Happy holidays everyone :xtree:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I was going to buy a warm puffer jacket, but none really impressed me that much. Burberry has a couple of nice down puffers this season, but I don't like how they're often "imported" from some developing country. I also thought about Moncler, North Face, Add Down...etc. By the time when I started to look at Mackage, I knew I had to stop! Some of you may not be aware, but I really do NOT like Mackage these days - too hyped, not that well made, frequently filled with polyester, and made in China?!?!? It's like Hervé Léger all over again lol. Anyhow, I'd rather splurge a little more and get something of real quality. Since I was considering a shearling jacket by RO, I was like... well why not?!?! Enjoy the preview pix! I will post more when I receive my parcel next week 

Pictures from Luisa Via Roma






Pictures from Neiman Marcus





Pictures from Net-a-Porter


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Jimmy Choo FW11 Phyllis in Black Patent Leather and Glitter Leopard-Print Fabric*

I just got these on sale recently from Neimans. The glitter fabric is so pretty! JC's wedges and espadrilles are great for the summer and they're very easy to walk in despite the 4 inch height. I can't get enough of them which is why this is my third pair. I know some people find them uncomfortable cuz the vamp is very tight, so if you do have wide feet or have a high dorsum, the shoes will probably cut into your skin... My feet are pretty narrow to normal in width, so I don't have a problem with them! Not only are they very comfy, JC's wedges are reasonably priced. So if you can find a pair on sale, I think they're a *must* for any summer shoe!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Modeling pix:






My little Phyllis collection:

I've been wearing the turquoise patent pair (middle) to death! They're my go-to summer shoes whenever I need to go for errands, shopping, groceries, or anything that requires lots of walking. They even survived my trips to Asia under all the scorching heat and dirty roads lol. I hope my new black pair will share the abuse 

Just to add, it's not that I don't like my Denim Palm shoes, I think I'm afraid to get the denim fabric dirty? I dunno, I have this mental block that I can't get it dirty for some reason lol


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

(Originally posted in the Wardrobe > Rick Owen's Thread)

Maestro (my cat) would like to introduce: 

*Rick Owens FW11 Limo Collection Giacca Montone Shearling with Waist-Tie*











The jacket is HUGE and quite a handful to get on. The collar is massive, nearly engulfing my head lol, if I don't tie up the asymmetrical button. My friend-PFer and I were recently discussing about this jacket's not-so-intricate yet confusing details and we couldn't figure out how to work the button! It's so weird that one end of the hook is at the edge of the collar (as shown in pic), but the actual button is mid-lateral on the leather itself. And I don't have a pic of it because the jacket is HUGE when I lay it down flat, so I can't even get a proper picture!!! Not only so, apparently mine is the remake or updated version of a similar style from last fall. Again, we couldn't figure out why there were these odd details and pleats that differentiated our two jackets, but in the end I think we concluded that they're from two different seasons with hers still being sold on NAP right now, weird eh?






And of course, the leather is EXQUISITE! I've never felt anything like this before!!! So soft and smooth  I know I'm gushing over this jacket, but that's really how amazing it is! I've worn it out already once and every other sales person comes over to compliment it (and touch it )






These details are really hard to catch. Basically it's a HUGE piece of rectangular shaped leather that somehow looks really tailored when you wear it. If I hadn't seen it on a model, I don't think I would even try it on a sales rack and walk right past it. It's very deceiving. Unfortunately there are no pockets (but my friend's older version does!!!). Also, since mine must've been a returned item, I didn't get the original designer tags, labels, and hanger! I'm very upset by this since I think they should be part of the purchase. I already contacted LVR, but they haven't responded back yet. 

Now for some modeling pix:











I know it's not by RO, but for reference the skirt is by *Three Dots* which I got on sale for only 40$ at Neimans lol. It's definitely inspired by RO's fabulous skirts, which I unfortunately cannot afford to buy for 500-1000$??!?! Even on sale, I think it's too much for me. Well here's a pic of the skirt on its own since some of you have been wondering about alternatives to RO's skirts. The detailed pleating on the sides are really pretty!











Another outfit with my shearling jacket. I'm wearing a sweater dress with wool leggings and* CL's Piros 120 boots.* I had an embarrassing moment today when I FELL while running inside a restaurant. I was late to attend the event and I had my two hands full with bags of gifts for people, then BOOM!!! I can't even remember what happened exactly but 2 secs later I was on the floor LOL! I've never fallen before while wearing heels and these are one of my most comfy boots, so I blame everything on the restaurant's floor!!!  Worst part was that my boss later introduced me to this person who sat right in front where he saw me fall down LOL!!! 






Last pic to show the collar unbuttoned. It's MASSIVE!
I know black and brown don't mix, or at least I go by this rule, but this quick pic was taken on the first day when I just received the jacket. I had to go out, so no time to change!


----------



## Iwantaspybag

Thanks for the info about the Three Dots skirt.   I have never seen a black skirt I didn't want to take home, but this one is beyond fabulous.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Iwantaspybag said:


> Thanks for the info about the Three Dots skirt.   I have never seen a black skirt I didn't want to take home, but this one is beyond fabulous.



Me too! I've been searching for one like this for a long time! I'm so glad I got exactly what I wanted for such a great price  It's very comfy too - 100% jersey cotton and made in USA! Have fun shopping for yours and hope you'll score a good deal too with the holiday sales!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Topshop Miffin Boots*

So I need some cheap boots for trotting around in the winter.
I'm pretty specific for what I want:
- Black leather
- Good tracking rubber sole
- Less than 100$

Surprisingly, it took me forever to find a style that I liked and that fulfilled my criteria. The first time I saw these boots, they were completely sold out! There were rave reviews about them on Topshop's website. So when they reappeared online, I purchased them immediately and I'm totally impressed by the quality of the worksmanship for only 60$! Not only so, I couldn't believe that when I flipped the shoes around I saw that they're made in Italy?!?!? 
















And with my RO shearling jacket


----------



## arnott

Hey Cec!  Nice to see you in flats and for such a good deal!  How are you spending Christmas?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Hey Cec!  Nice to see you in flats and for such a good deal!  How are you spending Christmas?



Thanks Arnotttt! 
How's it going?!?!

My mom is over for Christmas and we're gonna go to the states this weekend for shopping lol. How about you and your hubby? Going anywhere for the holidays? Getting more LVs or Hermes??? lol 

I hope work is treating you well and I wish you and your family the BEST for the new year too!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks Arnotttt!
> How's it going?!?!
> 
> My mom is over for Christmas and we're gonna go to the states this weekend for shopping lol. How about you and your hubby? Going anywhere for the holidays? Getting more LVs or Hermes??? lol
> 
> I hope work is treating you well and I wish you and your family the BEST for the new year too!



Thanks, you too!  Your mom is coming?  Hubster is going to be cooking a Turkey for Christmas dinner on Sunday with my parents!    No, not going anywhere and the last LV I bought was the Bloomsbury over a year ago!  It's the perfect bag for me so I don't need any more.  I did just buy this top for work though!  It's 70% off!

http://www.rickis.com/by-category/s...ov17_11&utm_medium=email&utm_source=full-list

How is work with you?  Yeah 2012 already!  Can you believe we've "known" each other going on 6 years!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Thanks, you too!  Your mom is coming?  Hubster is going to be cooking a Turkey for Christmas dinner on Sunday with my parents!    No, not going anywhere and the last LV I bought was the Bloomsbury over a year ago!  It's the perfect bag for me so I don't need any more.  I did just buy this top for work though!  It's 70% off!
> 
> http://www.rickis.com/by-category/s...ov17_11&utm_medium=email&utm_source=full-list
> 
> How is work with you?  Yeah 2012 already!  Can you believe we've "known" each other going on 6 years!



Hey, PMed you!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Christian Louboutin FW11 8 Mignons 120 in Amethyste Suede and York Glitter Fabric*

Got these on sale at Saks on Boxing day. Not a great deal at only 30% off from 1095$, but I liked them since the beginning of the season (not a fan of the 150s though), but wasn't sure how they'd fit given all the straps going on. Now that I was given the chance to try them on and found them on sale, I sort of gave in. They do look very feminine and delicate which won me over. The craftsmanship is quite impressive as well.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I got another pair of CLs... will post pix soon


----------



## Iwantaspybag

Love the shape the braiding makes on the top of the foot.  The mosaic pattern of the glitter is pretty amazing.   Have always been a fan of purple and red together, like  purple clothes on redheads.  The soles peeking out give the same vibe.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thank you Spy! You're right! I've never specifically thought about purple and red together, but the example you gave with redheads is perfect! lol I think any kind of jewel tone color looks amazing on them too, like emerald green! 

--------------------------------------------------------

Next up is the other pair of shoes that I got during the holiday sales:

*Christian Louboutin FW11 Filter Pump 140 in Burgundy Metal Patent Leather*

I was not fond of the heel because the clear heel tap makes it difficult to replace once worn down and the crystals give the illusion of a shorter/stumpier heel... but then I saw *Ntngo*'s shoes... since then it must've stuck in my head somehow!


----------



## arnott

Hey Cec!  That colour reminds me of Amarante Vernis!  Did you buy any new clothes?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Hey Cec!  That colour reminds me of Amarante Vernis!  Did you buy any new clothes?



yeah, they're very similar! I just took this pic for comparison. I think Amarante is slightly darker though and the Filter pumps have more red tones. Might be just me, but I think LV's vernis reflects things better too than other patent leathers (see how well the canvas of my lounge chair is reflected?!? lol)


----------



## mystorybook

Cec,

Your collection is beautiful....your style exquisite!  and you look so lovely in all of your beauties!


----------



## zheng18552

very fancy collection and you definitely have a great taste.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mystorybook said:


> Cec,
> 
> Your collection is beautiful....your style exquisite!  and you look so lovely in all of your beauties!



Thank you for visiting Story Book!!! 



zheng18552 said:


> very fancy collection and you definitely have a great taste.



Thanks Zheng!

Happy New Year's everyone!!!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> yeah, they're very similar! I just took this pic for comparison. I think Amarante is slightly darker though and the Filter pumps have more red tones. Might be just me, but I think LV's vernis reflects things better too than other patent leathers (see how well the canvas of my lounge chair is reflected?!? lol)
> 
> View attachment 1553667



Hey I have that same french purse!  So have you bought any inexpensive clothes lately?  I miss seeing your purchases like those long skirts and maxi dresses you got for under $25.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Hey I have that same french purse!  So have you bought any inexpensive clothes lately?  I miss seeing your purchases like those long skirts and maxi dresses you got for under $25.



lol yes, except for jeans and jackets/coats, I only buy inexpensive clothes for less than 25$. 50$ is my limit and it has to be pretty darn good for everyday clothing in order for me to make the purchase. One of my good friends always laughs at me for this 

So yes, I got a bunch of stuff recently, mainly relaxed tops. No pictures yet, but maybe I'll take some next week


----------



## kawaii7

i love ur shoes.... !! only if i can wear heels again !!!! i twisted my ankles so many times while wearing heels my doctor suggest i stop wearing heels at all or else i can't walk when i get old +_+!! ur shoes make drool


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> lol yes, except for jeans and jackets/coats, I only buy inexpensive clothes for less than 25$. 50$ is my limit and it has to be pretty darn good for everyday clothing in order for me to make the purchase. One of my good friends always laughs at me for this
> 
> *So yes, I got a bunch of stuff recently, mainly relaxed tops. No pictures yet, but maybe I'll take some next week *


 
Oooh!  I want to see!     Where did you buy them?


----------



## Iwantaspybag

cec.lv4eva said:


> lol yes, except for jeans and jackets/coats, i only buy inexpensive clothes for less than 25$. 50$ is my limit and it has to be pretty darn good for everyday clothing in order for me to make the purchase.



no way!!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kawaii7 said:


> i love ur shoes.... !! only if i can wear heels again !!!! i twisted my ankles so many times while wearing heels my doctor suggest i stop wearing heels at all or else i can't walk when i get old +_+!! ur shoes make drool



Thank you kawaii! Maybe you can go up on high heels slowly? start with 2 inch, then 3, 4, 5??? lol That way your ankles will get stronger at every stage. A lot of the girls in the CL subforum practice wearing their shoes at home too to either break the shoes in or practice walking 



arnott said:


> Oooh!  I want to see!     Where did you buy them?



Random places everywhere, H&M, Topshop, The Bay...etc

Hey I just bought a Breville espresso maker!!! I'm so happppyyyyyyyyyyy! lol I love coffee and I got it at about 50% off!!! Can't wait for it to arrive!



Iwantaspybag said:


> no way!!!!!



Yes way  Gotta find somewhere to save! I think the secret is just to go often, you don't need to buy a lot, but you'll be able to find the best deals.


----------



## sedatedrainbow

Love all your new purchases CEC.

Honestly, I can look at the RO jacket all day long. It's just that fantastic.

I look forward to new modelling pics too!


----------



## Elsie87

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ^Thank you Spy! You're right! I've never specifically thought about purple and red together, but the example you gave with redheads is perfect! lol I think any kind of jewel tone color looks amazing on them too, like emerald green!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Next up is the other pair of shoes that I got during the holiday sales:
> 
> *Christian Louboutin FW11 Filter Pump 140 in Burgundy Metal Patent Leather*
> 
> I was not fond of the heel because the clear heel tap makes it difficult to replace once worn down and the crystals give the illusion of a shorter/stumpier heel... but then I saw *Ntngo*'s shoes... since then it must've stuck in my head somehow!


 
*C.*, these are stunning!


----------



## JennyErin

Your Prada boots are amazing!! Great collection!!


----------



## deltalady

I just read your whole thread!  AMAZING!!


----------



## michica

Love your collection, they look gorgeous!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Random places everywhere, H&M, Topshop, The Bay...etc
> 
> Hey I just bought a Breville espresso maker!!! I'm so happppyyyyyyyyyyy! lol I love coffee and I got it at about 50% off!!! Can't wait for it to arrive!



Congrats! How much did you end up paying?  My husband wants one!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sedatedrainbow said:


> Love all your new purchases CEC.
> 
> Honestly, I can look at the RO jacket all day long. It's just that fantastic.
> 
> I look forward to new modelling pics too!



thanks sedated! I'm stalking some RO Palais Royal stuff... OMG... If I could only afford them lol. Every single piece is like perfection from this collection. I have a new target now for clothing masterpieces lol



Elsie87 said:


> *C.*, these are stunning!



Thanks Elsie! How was your B-day party? Or was it a dinner? Hope you had lots of fun and new presents 



JennyErin said:


> Your Prada boots are amazing!! Great collection!!



Thank you! Prada is super comfy! I want some more motorcycle boots lol



deltalady said:


> I just read your whole thread!  AMAZING!!



Thanks Deltalady! I try to stay up to par with some other fabulous ladies here 



michica said:


> Love your collection, they look gorgeous!



Thank you for visiting michica! Do return to check out more stuff! I have new boots coming in.... 



arnott said:


> Congrats! How much did you end up paying?  My husband wants one!



Hey! 150$
I just wrote up about it in my blog. Big long story with lots of pix showing off my fancy Starbucks skills (or not lol). The machine if fab! One of the best home-pieces that I own!


----------



## arnott

Yeah I saw the blog.   $150 including shipping?


----------



## Elsie87

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks Elsie! How was your B-day party? Or was it a dinner? Hope you had lots of fun and new presents


 
Thank you! Went to dinner last week and had family over on my Bday itself, but throwing my actual Bday party in February, since I'm a little pressed for time atm...  Oh, and about the presents: let's just say that there probably will be a reveal once the CL online boutique for Europe opens...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Yeah I saw the blog.   $150 including shipping?







Elsie87 said:


> Thank you! Went to dinner last week and had family over on my Bday itself, but throwing my actual Bday party in February, since I'm a little pressed for time atm...  Oh, and about the presents: let's just say that there probably will be a reveal once the CL online boutique for Europe opens...



lol I'll be looking forward to your reveal, any hints???


----------



## AEGIS

so lovely! one day i will own a rick owen's jacket.  i hope by that time they haven't decided to decrease their quality.




CEC.LV4eva said:


> (Originally posted in the Wardrobe > Rick Owen's Thread)
> 
> Maestro (my cat) would like to introduce:
> 
> *Rick Owens FW11 Limo Collection Giacca Montone Shearling with Waist-Tie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jacket is HUGE and quite a handful to get on. The collar is massive, nearly engulfing my head lol, if I don't tie up the asymmetrical button. My friend-PFer and I were recently discussing about this jacket's not-so-intricate yet confusing details and we couldn't figure out how to work the button! It's so weird that one end of the hook is at the edge of the collar (as shown in pic), but the actual button is mid-lateral on the leather itself. And I don't have a pic of it because the jacket is HUGE when I lay it down flat, so I can't even get a proper picture!!! Not only so, apparently mine is the remake or updated version of a similar style from last fall. Again, we couldn't figure out why there were these odd details and pleats that differentiated our two jackets, but in the end I think we concluded that they're from two different seasons with hers still being sold on NAP right now, weird eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, the leather is EXQUISITE! I've never felt anything like this before!!! So soft and smooth  I know I'm gushing over this jacket, but that's really how amazing it is! I've worn it out already once and every other sales person comes over to compliment it (and touch it )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These details are really hard to catch. Basically it's a HUGE piece of rectangular shaped leather that somehow looks really tailored when you wear it. If I hadn't seen it on a model, I don't think I would even try it on a sales rack and walk right past it. It's very deceiving. Unfortunately there are no pockets (but my friend's older version does!!!). Also, since mine must've been a returned item, I didn't get the original designer tags, labels, and hanger! I'm very upset by this since I think they should be part of the purchase. I already contacted LVR, but they haven't responded back yet.
> 
> Now for some modeling pix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not by RO, but for reference the skirt is by *Three Dots* which I got on sale for only 40$ at Neimans lol. It's definitely inspired by RO's fabulous skirts, which I unfortunately cannot afford to buy for 500-1000$??!?! Even on sale, I think it's too much for me. Well here's a pic of the skirt on its own since some of you have been wondering about alternatives to RO's skirts. The detailed pleating on the sides are really pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another outfit with my shearling jacket. I'm wearing a sweater dress with wool leggings and* CL's Piros 120 boots.* I had an embarrassing moment today when I FELL while running inside a restaurant. I was late to attend the event and I had my two hands full with bags of gifts for people, then BOOM!!! I can't even remember what happened exactly but 2 secs later I was on the floor LOL! I've never fallen before while wearing heels and these are one of my most comfy boots, so I blame everything on the restaurant's floor!!!  Worst part was that my boss later introduced me to this person who sat right in front where he saw me fall down LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last pic to show the collar unbuttoned. It's MASSIVE!
> I know black and brown don't mix, or at least I go by this rule, but this quick pic was taken on the first day when I just received the jacket. I had to go out, so no time to change!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> so lovely! one day i will own a rick owen's jacket.  i hope by that time they haven't decided to decrease their quality.



OOoohh! I didn't know you were into RO Aegis!!! the leathers are exquisite! You'll love how soft they are! So it's gonna be CO first, and then RO??? lol


----------



## AEGIS

CEC.LV4eva said:


> OOoohh! I didn't know you were into RO Aegis!!! the leathers are exquisite! You'll love how soft they are! So it's gonna be CO first, and then RO??? lol





i wasn't until i saw your jacket! and your shoes!

you can hold my hand while i go into uncharted territory


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> i wasn't until i saw your jacket! and your shoes!
> 
> you can hold my hand while i go into uncharted territory



of course I will


----------



## AEGIS

CEC.LV4eva said:


> of course I will


----------



## Elsie87

CEC.LV4eva said:


> lol I'll be looking forward to your reveal, any hints???


 
Change of plans - got a bag instead! Reveal coming soon!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Christian Louboutin FW11 Step N Roll 140 in Royal African Suede*

I kind of liked these booties right when they came out, but I had other priorities in mind. I'm glad they went on sale in the end! It seems like a lot of people don't like CL's more casual shoes. I guess it's because most people opt for his better known sky high pumps which are more sexy and glam. I always have a soft spot for boots in general because they're so comfortable. These CLs are also super comfy and warm. I thought the shearling was just trimmed at the top, but it's actually covering the entire inside of the shoe! My only complaint is that the platform is also covered in suede, which doesn't wear well with time when dust and dirt start to accumulate. This is unlike the black and camel versions which have a wooden platform, but I like the African suede color better, it's more unique in that it's the first time CL produced this color.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva




----------



## arnott

Hey Cec, did you get the PM I sent 2 weeks ago?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Hey Cec, did you get the PM I sent 2 weeks ago?



hey! I was wondering why you never returned back my msg too!!!


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

The mod pics  the boots need I say more.. think not but here's one for the road


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> hey! I was wondering why you never returned back my msg too!!!



Are you saying you replied or didn't get it?  I sent it January 12th.


----------



## phiphi

i have a girl crush here!!! such a stunning collection - i love the diversity. (and cannot pick a favourite!)


----------



## Caylyn311

love your purses!


----------



## More bags

Wow, amazing collection - your LVs and CLs are gorgeous. Great mod pics! I love your style and choices, everything looks fantastic on you. Thanks for all the closet inspiration.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

phiphi said:


> i have a girl crush here!!! such a stunning collection - i love the diversity. (and cannot pick a favourite!)





Caylyn311 said:


> love your purses!





More bags said:


> Wow, amazing collection - your LVs and CLs are gorgeous. Great mod pics! I love your style and choices, everything looks fantastic on you. Thanks for all the closet inspiration.



Thank you ladies!!! I have more stuff coming. Check back soon!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Christian Louboutin SS12 Pigalle Plato 120 in Black Patent Leather*

So I realized that I need more Pigalle-like shoes. I've been holding off on a classic Pigalle 120 in black patent leather, but it's been sold out forever in my size. Then this pair of Pigalle Plato 120 (difference is platform of 20 mm with lower pitch) showed up recently on LVR which I've succumbed to purchasing given that I save about 350$ by buying from Europe. Can you believe that 20 pairs sold out in just 4 days?!?! CL is really getting popular...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*FW11 Rick Owens Lilies Skirt in Black Viscose, Wool, and Angora Blend*

Forgot to post these pix a few days ago, but I am amazed that I can wear RO's skirts now! As soon as I put it on and looked in the mirror, omg... it was like a heavenly moment. So simple, comfortable, and elegant!
LVR's model had this ingenious way of wearing it as a strapless dress, which I thought I may give it a try too! Otherwise, unless you're >6 feet high, you really cannot wear them, even the model here has the skirt dragging on the floor.
Anyhow, can't wait for summer!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Christian Louboutin SS12 Pigalle Plato 120 in Black Patent Leather*
> 
> So I realized that I need more Pigalle-like shoes. I've been holding off on a classic Pigalle 120 in black patent leather, but it's been sold out forever in my size. Then this pair of Pigalle Plato 120 (difference is platform of 20 mm with lower pitch) showed up recently on LVR which I've succumbed to purchasing given that I save about 350$ by buying from Europe. Can you believe that 20 pairs sold out in just 4 days?!?! CL is really getting popular...
> 
> View attachment 1586867
> 
> 
> View attachment 1586868
> 
> 
> View attachment 1586869
> 
> 
> View attachment 1586870
> 
> 
> View attachment 1586871
> 
> 
> View attachment 1586874
> 
> 
> View attachment 1586872
> 
> 
> View attachment 1586873



Hey where are the black dress and tights from?  I like dresses with sleeves!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Hey where are the black dress and tights from?  I like dresses with sleeves!



Mexx with H&M belt and hosiery from Calvin Klein 

I have a lot of similar dresses like this (and without sleeves) for work. Makes thinking "what to wear for tomorrow?" easy


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Mexx with H&M belt and hosiery from Calvin Klein
> 
> I have a lot of similar dresses like this (and without sleeves) for work. Makes thinking "what to wear for tomorrow?" easy



Maybe it's just the pic but it looks more like an evening dress than a work dress!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Lovely Collection!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

PurseXaXholic said:


> Lovely Collection!



Thank you Purse!!! Hope you had a good weekend!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Copied from my CL thread:

*Christian Louboutin SS12 Intern Flats in Black Velvet and Gold Studs*

These are probably one of the pairs that I've been most excited to receive these days since they're so different and cool. I like how the studs are "minimalistic" and only on the toes. The crest is beautifully embroidered to great detail and bears my initials LOL (another reason why I wanted them).

So everything was going great, me loving the shoes, giggling inside, having fun changing my outfits, and snapping away a billion pictures. Then just as I was going to shut off my camera, I stepped on something hard which almost made me fall cuz the red lacquered sole is so smooth. I looked down and to my horror...



*ONE OF THE STUDS FELL OFF ALREADY!!! (see last pix)
NOW I'M FEROCIOUSLY MAD!!!*

:censor::censor:

WTFFFFFF??!?! Normally I do not swear lol but I didn't expect that a stud would be falling off in less than 30 minutes of me just walking around on my balcony on my FIRST WEAR!!! Yeah, sure I knew that a couple may come off eventually, but so soon?!?! I didn't hit anything with it or fall or trip over myself, so there's no way anything traumatic could have happened.

I tried to push the stud back in, but it's really hard! And I don't have a hammer around that I could use! lol So now the stud is sorta hanging there half on, half off!!! 

I have 3 issues for why I can't do a return:
1. I really love them and want to keep them.
2. I bought the only pair from NAP in this size, so they can't be exchanged
3. I just came back from the states yesterday and when I came back across the border, I declared the item and paid 300$ in duties and taxes. If I return the shoes, I'll either never get my money back or wait for a year to get it processed cuz I absolutely HATE CBSA!!! So I refuse to return the shoes, cuz the Canadian government aint' gonna get more money from me!!! lol

Sorry for my long rant. Anyhow, reveal pix of BEFORE the stud-crisis:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Outfit 1:*
Blazer - Teenflo (it's a beautiful lilac color, but looks more white here...)
Lace tank - Dynamite
Jeans - Rockstar




*Outfit 2:*
Vest and shirt - H&M
Jeans - Rockstar




*Outfit 3:*
Same as 2, but with LV Monogram Rock Shawl





Pictures showing stud that fell off:


----------



## Love4MK

Those flats are sick!  I'm so sorry about the defective stud.  That's horrible!  I don't blame you for being mad.  I know it shouldn't come to this, but is there any way you can stick it back on?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Love4MK said:


> Those flats are sick!  I'm so sorry about the defective stud.  That's horrible!  I don't blame you for being mad.  I know it shouldn't come to this, but is there any way you can stick it back on?



Thank Love4MK! Well I'm going to buy a hammer and do some smashing first . I refuse to crazy glue the studs back on cuz I think that's like a half decent job.... lol If my hammering skills are not good enough, I'm just going to send the shoes to France and have MM7 fix it for me professionally


----------



## shoppaholic

Great collections  I'm inspired!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*David Yurman Petit Albion in 7mm Yellow Citrine, Diamonds 0.20TCW, and Sterling Silver*

This was the original stone that I wanted for my graduation last year, but it was not available in all of Canada. I had to either order online from the States which would've been very costly with duties and taxes, or buy a different stone color at HR. At the same time I had a big GC for HR and decided to just go with Blue Topaz instead. Nonetheless, I could not forget the beauty of the Yellow Citrine. So when I was in the States recently, I finally purchased it given that I had another huge GC at NM which basically paid it off for "free."


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Comparison Pix:

I personally think Blue Topaz, Yellow Citrine, and Prasiolite reflect light the best.
There are other ones like Onyx, Morganite, Garnet...etc that look kinda dull to me.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

This is for you Arnott 

Valentine's day outfit:

Dress - BCBG (got for a steal only 40$)
Shoes - Christian Louboutin Very Galaxy (same pair that I wear for every V-day)
Clutch - black satin Bottega Veneta Knot (not shown)


----------



## Elsie87

^You look absolutely amazing!!!!  Hope you had a wonderful night out!

I'm so sorry to hear about the stud that fell off your new flats... I've had the same problem with my CL Candy flats (this really shouldn't happen with such expensive shoes!) but I was able to get it fixed by the multi-brand boutique where I got them (I assume they sent it back to CL in Paris). Hope you can find a solution for yours!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Elsie87 said:


> ^You look absolutely amazing!!!!  Hope you had a wonderful night out!
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about the stud that fell off your new flats... I've had the same problem with my CL Candy flats (this really shouldn't happen with such expensive shoes!) but I was able to get it fixed by the multi-brand boutique where I got them (I assume they sent it back to CL in Paris). Hope you can find a solution for yours!



Thanks Elsie!

I'm glad they were able to fix it for your Candy flats! NAP has offered to repair mine or send me studs, so I opted for the extra studs in case more studs start falling off at least I'll be able to fix them at my cobbler's! Plus, I'm too impatient to wait indefinitely for them to repair my shoes! Who knows how long they'd take!!!


----------



## kef2

Wow. I'm drooling over your LV collection. It's beautiful. I feel the same as you in that I would never want to sell any because they were thought out and picked because they were exactly what I wanted. They will be passed down to my daughter one day. (if she's lucky lol). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kef2 said:


> Wow. I'm drooling over your LV collection. It's beautiful. I feel the same as you in that I would never want to sell any because they were thought out and picked because they were exactly what I wanted. They will be passed down to my daughter one day. (if she's lucky lol). Thanks for sharing.



Hehe, thank you Kef! Your daughter is one lucky girl! My mom's not into fashion, I got nothing from her


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Manolo Blahnik SS12 BB 105 in Flesh Patent Leather*

So as soon as I saw these nude patent BBs this season, I knew I *MUST* get them cuz I'm a BB-fanatic since this is my 4th pair lol. I just adore this style! Very classy and comfortable to wear all day at work! Not only is the style amazing, the metallic shimmer is probably one of the most beautiful nudes imo. Of course, it depends on your skintone, but I've always had trouble buying nude colored shoes since I'm very pale. Louboutin's nude looks dark and dusky on me, Jimmy Choo's nude looks green on me; only Miu Miu and Prada are probably the other brands that have nudes compatible with my skintone, but they're more of a lavender-pink to be honest... Anyhow, I love these shoes!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Close-up of leather: the shimmer is so pretty 





Last, but not least, modeling pix


----------



## nygrl

^^Gorgeous shoes and I especially love your outfit! Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Elsie87

^I agree, amazing shoes!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

nygrl said:


> ^^Gorgeous shoes and I especially love your outfit! Congrats on your purchase!



Thanks nygrl! yeah, I love skirts with a little "poof-iness" lol 



Elsie87 said:


> ^I agree, amazing shoes!



Thank you Elsie once again!


----------



## Samia

You have a great collection! Love all your mod shots too!


----------



## mygivenchy

amazing collection


----------



## Wine_Shoes_Bags

What a wonderful collection of bags. They are all so unique, very smart to collect different patterns and styles.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Samia said:


> You have a great collection! Love all your mod shots too!





mygivenchy said:


> amazing collection





Wine_Shoes_Bags said:


> What a wonderful collection of bags. They are all so unique, very smart to collect different patterns and styles.



Thank you lovely ladies!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Balenciaga LE Holiday 2011 (SS12) Hamilton Collection:
Giant City in Ciment Goatskin and G12 Gold Hardware*

Well this is an overdue reveal, but I have to share my love for goat leather!
I guess from my reminiscent *LV Suhali* days... Unfortunately LV discontinued this amazing line for, what I think, are all the wrong reasons...

Anyhow, one day over the holidays, I came across *Bal's LE Hamilton *collection which renewed my love of goatskin once again! The leather is scrumptious! I particularly like how the color looks white from afar, yet is really a light nutty grey which means for careless freaks like me, I can put it on the floor or drag it around to dirty restaurants without a worry. Since I recently acquired my first Balenciaga City in Argent foncé, I was still on this  Bal-HIGH lol... So naturally, the credit card got whipped out, got another slashing, and is now currently in hiding! haha

However, in comparison to LV's Suhali line, I still think LV's was superior. Maybe the leathers are similar, but the finishing touches and attention to detail is just on a different level with LV. Unfortunately, I find Bal's hardware to be kinda cheap. Upon close inspection, the brass almost looks like plastic to me... Bal's REGULAR hardware which I think is made of nickel is much more sturdier than the Giant hardwares. LV also had 2 kinds of brass, the cheaper kind that would easily chip and the nice shiny polished kind which I loved on the Suhali items.

Sorry, less talking and ranting, more pictures!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Close-Up:




Details:







Mod Pix:
Tank - H&M
Blazer - Urban Outfitters
Leggings - H&M
Boots - Prada


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I'm also going to do a reveal on an* ALDO bag*! Yes, you heard me right! *ALDO!*

Why? because I've been looking around FOREVER for a nice, cute, somewhat professional looking bag for a LONNNNGG time. So now that I found one, I'm EXTREMELY happy to the point where I'm almost more excited than getting my new *Balenciaga* bag (see above) lol

Ok so you guys think I'm crazy, but I kid you not! Really, how hard is it to fulfill the following criteria for a work bag???

1. *Tote style:* roomy enough for MAC 13" laptop and a couple of A4 documents

2. *Neutral color:* I'm very flexible, black, beige, navy, even dark purple, dark green...etc

3. *Flat handles:* I think by definition, all totes should have flat handles so that when you're carrying a lot of documents, your shoulders won't ache. I don't understand why there are so many round handle straps out there 

4. *Professional looking:* Obviously... this shouldn't actually be a criteria, cuz if you're going to buy a work bag, it had better look decent. And I think this would automatically EXCLUDE anything Hello Kitty or anything monogrammed with designer logos everywhere... These are NOT work-appropriate! lol

5. *Preferably less than $100:* yeah... I'm not going to carry a designer bag everyday where viruses and bacteria are galore in clinics and hospitals. My work-horse bag should make me feel free to dump it on the floor or anywhere I wish without worrying my head off that either someone will steal it or that it's dirty... Those should be the least of my worries.
I can't believe that some PVC bags are retailing at 200-300$??!??! Yes, there was this impressionable Ivanka ***** bag that I thought looked decent until I saw the price tag and I almost yelled out WTF?!?! lol Thank goodness I don't actually swear verbally/out loud (only mentally and occasionally in writing) 

You'd think it's easy to satisfy these criteria... Oye... It was a search for more than half a year since I feel like it's time to let go of my current work bag after she's given all she's got for the last 4-5 years. Let's say goodbye to her and give her a title that she deserves:

*KGB Studio "Work Horse Bag N.1"* 

The bear charm is from my cousin when she went to Korea and got it for me. I think it's cute.






*ALDO SS12 Tote Bag:*

The bag actually reminds me of a Gucci bag from 5 years ago? There was that floral collection in white and black that had the silk scarves from what I can remember. This bag is also available in black, but I personally like the beige better and the scarf has a nicer pattern. If you don't like the scarf, you can also remove it.
Another reason why it deserves a reveal is that I think this bag is particularly well-made for only 50$!!! EVERY stitch is evenly spaced, the lining inside is a very tightly woven cotton canvas with nice piping detail, and lastly the hardware is nicely polished with attention to detail from the scarf woven into the chain straps.

Thanks for letting me share again! I couldn't be more happy with my new work bag! 










The bag has to be spacious enough to fit my daily essentials. I felt like the purple KGB bag was getting a little small and I had a hard time putting in my laptop. Here's a pic of what fits inside the Aldo bag:

- MAC-book Pro 13"
- Folder/A4 document
- White coat
- Stethoscope
- LV Vernis French Purse
- LV Vernis Cles
- LV Damier Illustré Keys
- LV sunnies
- Pens
- Pager
- Iphone 4S




Modeling Pix:


----------



## Coe

I love your collection, you really have great taste  and your new beige aldo bag I just simply love it.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Coe said:


> I love your collection, you really have great taste  and your new beige aldo bag I just simply love it.


 
Thank you Coe! I just wore my Aldo bag to work today and got lots of compliments lol, people couldn't believe it was only 50$


----------



## Laneige

wow u really spend a lot
seem tt u really like white MC


----------



## phoebe.bqueen

Great to see you having fun modeling!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Laneige said:


> wow u really spend a lot
> seem tt u really like white MC



 I beg to differl; I think I spend modestly according to PF standards



phoebe.bqueen said:


> Great to see you having fun modeling!



Thanks Phoebe, here's one more mod pic of my new Bal bag 


Jacket - *Rick Owens* Classic Biker Lambskin with Cord Sleeves
Scarf - *Louis Vuitton* LE 20th Anniversary Monogram Rock Shawl
Pants - *H&M* jeans
Shoes - *Belle by Sigerson Morrison*'s New Hefa Wedge Booties


----------



## Elsie87

^You look fab!!! Congrats on the new Bbag!


----------



## BiewerBirkin

You certainly love having your picture taken!!!  Great collection, very diverse.. love the shoes....


----------



## Bagluvvahh

wow you look great and I love your collection of shoes and bags! I love that bbag


----------



## Misstake7198

I think I died like 10 times over your collection before I got to this page!  You have an exquisite taste! I love, love, love your RO jackets, I can almost feel the leather, it looks so yummy and soft and buttery (did I say I love leather? lol...)  I want to be you when I grow up! (kidding, I'm older than you!)  Signin' up to this thread as you got me addicted!  post more!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BiewerBirkin said:


> You certainly love having your picture taken!!!  Great collection, very diverse.. love the shoes....





angelthelson said:


> wow you look great and I love your collection of shoes and bags! I love that bbag





Misstake7198 said:


> I think I died like 10 times over your collection before I got to this page!  You have an exquisite taste! I love, love, love your RO jackets, I can almost feel the leather, it looks so yummy and soft and buttery (did I say I love leather? lol...)  I want to be you when I grow up! (kidding, I'm older than you!)  Signin' up to this thread as you got me addicted!  post more!!



Thanks so much ladies! you are all too kind! Stay tuned for more reveals


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Belle by Sigerson Morrison New Hefa Wrap-Around Wedge Booties:*

Just to go along with the last modeling picture, these are my new everyday booties! They're sooooo comfy and cool with the wrap-around zipper! They also look great with my Rick Owens jackets. Our temperature is rising here, so these booties are perfect to transition into spring when I feel like my taller boots are getting too warm.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Recent purchases:

*Just Jewelry Silver Bamboo Bracelets*














*Aldo Tiger Ring*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Aldo Jeweled Hoop Earrings
*







*Aldo Seahorse and Starfish necklace*

This necklace is super cute and my cat loves it too! 








*Outfit of the Day:*
Sunnies - *Louis Vuitton* Obsession Rond
Blazer - *Dynamite*
Tank - *Dynamite*
Shorts - *H&M*
Bag - *Chanel* SS11 Reissue 226
Shoes - *Christian Louboutin* Bamboo 140 in Leopard Watersnake







All pix from my blog!


----------



## Misstake7198

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Aldo Jeweled Hoop Earrings
> *
> View attachment 1646590
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646591
> 
> 
> 
> *Aldo Seahorse and Starfish necklace*
> 
> This necklace is super cute and my cat loves it too!
> 
> View attachment 1646592
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646593
> 
> 
> 
> *Outfit of the Day:*
> Sunnies - *Louis Vuitton* Obsession Rond
> Blazer - *Dynamite*
> Tank - *Dynamite*
> Shorts - *H&M*
> Bag - *Chanel* SS11 Reissue 226
> Shoes - *Christian Louboutin* Bamboo 140 in Leopard Watersnake
> 
> View attachment 1646595
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646625
> 
> 
> All pix from my blog!


everything is  ! you look adorable in pink!


----------



## Elsie87

^^LOVE the modelling pics; you look great! 

Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Misstake7198 said:


> everything is  ! you look adorable in pink!



Thank you Misstake!!! I don't usually wear pink or anything with red-undertones... I think they make my acne scars look redder LOL, but I couldn't resist the soft pink blazer (as well as other pastel colors this season!) 



Elsie87 said:


> ^^LOVE the modelling pics; you look great!
> 
> Congrats on the new additions!



THank you Elsie! Your accessories are inspiring me this season! I find myself buying more rings, earrings, and necklaces than ever before


----------



## floatsybubbles

I just found this thread yesterday and I wonder why it's not more popular! I love how you present each item and I got all excited whenever there was a new package [: I LOVEE packages. I'm in college right now and getting an e-mail to pick up my delivered package from the resource center downstairs is the best feeling ever. I feel like a little girl on Christmas (although I never really got presents on Christmas.. Santa never existed for me) and I imagine you jumping up and down with glee as well... Maybe not to that extent, but you clearly do cherish all your purchases. Keep on posting away~ You've now become an inspiration to me 
By the way, for some reason, I found this thread more interesting than your blog. I don't know why?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Loving the Aldo ring. Might need to head over to my local shop to pick one up.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

floatsybubbles said:


> I just found this thread yesterday and I wonder why it's not more popular! I love how you present each item and I got all excited whenever there was a new package [: I LOVEE packages. I'm in college right now and getting an e-mail to pick up my delivered package from the resource center downstairs is the best feeling ever. I feel like a little girl on Christmas (although I never really got presents on Christmas.. Santa never existed for me) and I imagine you jumping up and down with glee as well... Maybe not to that extent, but you clearly do cherish all your purchases. Keep on posting away~ You've now become an inspiration to me
> By the way, for some reason, I found this thread more interesting than your blog. I don't know why?



Thanks Bubbles! lol Yeah I understand what you're saying, I'm like a little kid when I get something new and I go nuts taking pix haha! 



Alex Spoils Me said:


> Loving the Aldo ring. Might need to head over to my local shop to pick one up.



Thank you Alex! Yeah, I don't really like Aldo's shoes, but I do like their accessories


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Roland Mouret SS11 Helena Black Crepe Dress*

So I took pix for another thread in the wardrobe section. Here's one of my favorite dresses that I can wear to many different events. I generally like form-fitting styles (but not bandage tight like HLs), conservative, simple, well-tailored cuts, and something that brings the eye upward like a nice neck-line which I love about RM's dresses.
This dress has a beautiful square/heart-shaped neck-line, strong shoulder 3/4 sleeves, and it's also super comfy. I get a lot of compliments when I wear this dress.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Modeling pix:




Also worn by Courteney Cox:




As seen on NM's model in the red version:


----------



## mundodabolsa

lady I knew even before getting to the modeling pics that the dress would look smashing on you.   hello gorgeous! I love the neckline especially.


----------



## Misstake7198

beautiful! and the red version...


----------



## too_cute

Amazing thread. You have a fabulous collection!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mundodabolsa said:


> lady I knew even before getting to the modeling pics that the dress would look smashing on you.   hello gorgeous! I love the neckline especially.





Misstake7198 said:


> beautiful! and the red version...





too_cute said:


> Amazing thread. You have a fabulous collection!



Thank you ladies for all your kind words!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mundodabolsa said:


> lady I knew even before getting to the modeling pics that the dress would look smashing on you.   hello gorgeous! I love the neckline especially.



Hey Mundo, clear your inbox!!! I can't get my PM through!


----------



## bagabound

ohh my god! what a collection. i am new in this forum and i must have said "oh my god" a thousand times!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Thank you *bagabound*!


Next up,


*Christian Louboutin SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Red Python Fairytale*
AKA as my Little Mermaid Shoes since they remind me of Ariel, my favorite Disney character!!!

GAHHHH!!! They're here! I've been waiting for days for these to arrive ever since I saw them on Saks! I was a bit weary that the dye might not be evenly distributed, but as soon as I opened the box, everything was perfection!!! Although I still hate the style since I can't walk in them, but what the heck, I fell in love with the colorway and I particularly love how the blue-ish gray python scales look silvery under certain lighting 
No modeling pix yet... will post them in a day or two after I Meltonian the python... Need to test a patch first to see how my new cream works...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva




----------



## Misstake7198

CEC.LV4eva said:


> View attachment 1677655
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677656


WOW!!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Those CL's are sick. You have the most amazing heels.


----------



## eunhee92

Wow, great collection! I love your 'little mermaid shoes'  I would never be able to walk in those!
Can't wait for your modeling pics!


----------



## mizcolon73

Oh my word!!! Your collection is AMAZING.... You have a refine, rocker, classic collection....absolutely timeless...

BTW whatever became of the spike on you CL loafers??


----------



## Yura

Hello Cec, I am new to this forum and stumbled onto your topic! 

You have an amazing collection, I envy you!


----------



## havetohave86

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> ^Thank you bagabound!
> 
> Next up,
> 
> Christian Louboutin SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Red Python Fairytale
> AKA as my Little Mermaid Shoes since they remind me of Ariel, my favorite Disney character!!!
> 
> GAHHHH!!! They're here! I've been waiting for days for these to arrive ever since I saw them on Saks! I was a bit weary that the dye might not be evenly distributed, but as soon as I opened the box, everything was perfection!!! Although I still hate the style since I can't walk in them, but what the heck, I fell in love with the colorway and I particularly love how the blue-ish gray python scales look silvery under certain lighting
> No modeling pix yet... will post them in a day or two after I Meltonian the python... Need to test a patch first to see how my new cream works...



TDF!!!!! Loves me some python Louboutin's! The color is so unique and soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## inget

Amazing collection of purse!!!...really nice.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Misstake7198 said:


> WOW!!!  Gorgeous!



Thank you again for visiting Misstake!!! 



stephen56423 said:


> That is a nice bag



Thanks... which bag are you referring to? lol 



Alex Spoils Me said:


> Those CL's are sick. You have the most amazing heels.



hehe Thanks Alex! I just need to wait for an event to wear them out now 



eunhee92 said:


> Wow, great collection! I love your 'little mermaid shoes'  I would never be able to walk in those!
> Can't wait for your modeling pics!



haha I'm VERY careful when I walk in them too. I usually take big strides and walk at a pretty fast pace (like a light jog) when I wear heels, but these really force me to take smaller steps, which I guess is probably more graceful than me usually half running my head off 



mizcolon73 said:


> Oh my word!!! Your collection is AMAZING.... You have a refine, rocker, classic collection....absolutely timeless...
> 
> BTW whatever became of the spike on you CL loafers??



Thanks mizcolon! I'm like mixed bag of everything haha! I figure while I'm still pretty young, might as well experiment with various styles.
My CL loafers are still with me. NAP is still waiting for CL to send them extra studs so that they can send them to me... Ughh... I've been bugging them for 2 months now. If nothing happens by 3 months, I'm going to write a formal complaint 



Yura said:


> Hello Cec, I am new to this forum and stumbled onto your topic!
> 
> You have an amazing collection, I envy you!



THank you Yura! you are too kind! 



havetohave86 said:


> TDF!!!!! Loves me some python Louboutin's! The color is so unique and soooo beautiful!!!



Thanks havetohave86!!! Yes, the color-way is definitely very unique and the first time that CL has come out with this "Fairy Tale" finish! If they come out with more colors like this, a lot of us CL lovers' wallets will be in deep trouble... lol



inget said:


> Amazing collection of purse!!!...really nice.



Thanks for visiting inget! Please check back for more pix coming up!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Modeling pix of my *CL LP Mandarin *




Cropped off the top of this coral dress cuz it was too.... skanky? lol Well probably not cuz it's a one-shoulder style, so no cleavage or anything like that... but I just don't feel comfortable in it.




Ok this is more me - more conservative in my CheongSam lol




Here's my *Aminaka Wilmont* silk embellished dress which I absolutely love!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Aminaka Wilmont SS11 Psyche Collection:
Pearl-Beads-Sequins Embellished Silk Dress
*

Well I never did a reveal for this dress, but it's absolutely gorgeous with beautiful embellishments. The dress is also super comfortable and light! Great summer piece indeed!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

omg!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Where does someone dress for such a an outfit?


----------



## Misstake7198

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Aminaka Wilmont SS11 Psyche Collection:
> Pearl-Beads-Sequins Embellished Silk Dress
> *
> 
> Well I never did a reveal for this dress, but it's absolutely gorgeous with beautiful embellishments. The dress is also super comfortable and light! Great summer piece indeed!
> 
> View attachment 1686554
> 
> 
> View attachment 1686555
> 
> 
> View attachment 1686556
> 
> 
> View attachment 1686557
> 
> 
> View attachment 1686558
> 
> 
> View attachment 1686559


absolutely beautiful! I love the beading on it!


----------



## Elsie87

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Modeling pix of my *CL LP Mandarin *
> 
> View attachment 1686543
> 
> 
> Cropped off the top of this coral dress cuz it was too.... skanky? lol Well probably not cuz it's a one-shoulder style, so no cleavage or anything like that... but I just don't feel comfortable in it.
> 
> View attachment 1686544
> 
> 
> Ok this is more me - more conservative in my CheongSam lol
> 
> View attachment 1686545
> 
> 
> Here's my *Aminaka Wilmont* silk embellished dress which I absolutely love!
> 
> View attachment 1686546
> 
> 
> View attachment 1686547


 
Absolutely STUNNING!!! Congrats on the new CLs!


----------



## Katiesmama

Beautiful, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## kindaworried

Wow you are gorgeous!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kindaworried said:


> Wow you are gorgeous!!



 Thank you! You are too kind!



Katiesmama said:


> Beautiful, absolutely beautiful.



Thanks Katiesmama!!! Have a great weekend! 



Elsie87 said:


> Absolutely STUNNING!!! Congrats on the new CLs!



Thanks again Elsie! I can't wait to wear them out 



Misstake7198 said:


> absolutely beautiful! I love the beading on it!



Thanks Misstake! The beading is what caught my eye too! There's also a non-beaded version that was worn on the runway, but I like the embellished version more 



Alex Spoils Me said:


> Where does someone dress for such a an outfit?



hehe good question Alex! I'm pretty much always at home, I really need to start partying out more


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Salvatore Ferragamo SS12 Baltica in Beige Suede, Oro Bianco Python, and Rhinestones:*

I've always loved Ferragamo's Varinas and various other flats from the company, but over the years, I've always been swayed by heels. I've come to realize that I have enough high heels in my collection and I'm actually somewhat intimidated by the super high platforms these days. My collection really is lacking in flats and more practical shoes. I prefer structured shoes that support your feet and I think they always look more put together with any outfit.
My new Ferragamos are definitely my prettiest flats!  I think it's a fabulous idea to have the rhinestones sewn on AND glued on, rather than just glued on like many other designer shoes. Of course, this would mean more work for the artisans, but they would be less at risk of falling out which I know has happened to CL's strassed shoes. I also like how it's just a bit of decoration with the crystals rather than the entire shoe blinged out. The suede is so luscious and soft too! THe only thing that makes me wonder about this shoe is why are the python scales laid upward???  I think it makes more sense to have them laid down... 

(Modeling pix to come)


----------



## Misstake7198

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Salvatore Ferragamo SS12 Baltica in Beige Suede, Oro Bianco Python, and Rhinestones:*
> 
> I've always loved Ferragamo's Varinas and various other flats from the company, but over the years, I've always been swayed by heels. I've come to realize that I have enough high heels in my collection and I'm actually somewhat intimidated by the super high platforms these days. My collection really is lacking in flats and more practical shoes. I prefer structured shoes that support your feet and I think they always look more put together with any outfit.
> My new Ferragamos are definitely my prettiest flats!  I think it's a fabulous idea to have the rhinestones sewn on AND glued on, rather than just glued on like many other designer shoes. Of course, this would mean more work for the artisans, but they would be less at risk of falling out which I know has happened to CL's strassed shoes. I also like how it's just a bit of decoration with the crystals rather than the entire shoe blinged out. The suede is so luscious and soft too! THe only thing that makes me wonder about this shoe is why are the python scales laid upward???  I think it makes more sense to have them laid down...
> 
> (Modeling pix to come)
> 
> View attachment 1694707
> 
> 
> View attachment 1694708
> 
> 
> View attachment 1694709
> 
> 
> View attachment 1694710
> 
> 
> View attachment 1694711


Cec, you have an impeccable taste, hands down! Love them!


----------



## LexLV

wow i LOVE those ferragamos! Just beautiful


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Misstake7198 said:


> Cec, you have an impeccable taste, hands down! Love them!



Thank you Misstake!!! Ferragamo's entire spring collection this year is SOOOOO PRETTTTYYY!  The silk dresses, floral prints, bright colors, shoes are just gorgeous! I'm hoping something will go on sale later so that I can get something for cheap 



LexLV said:


> wow i LOVE those ferragamos! Just beautiful



hehe thanks LexLV! As much as I love SF, none of his previous flats ever made me want them that badly as this pair, so yeah, I love them and they're sooo comfy!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Modeling pix:

These shoes make me feel so "free" like a kid lol. I ran around in them everywhere doing errands today, so comfy


----------



## Misstake7198

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Modeling pix:
> 
> These shoes make me feel so "free" like a kid lol. I ran around in them everywhere doing errands today, so comfy
> 
> View attachment 1696123
> 
> 
> View attachment 1696124


... and so pretty! I love when comfort meets style and beauty!


----------



## ipudgybear

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Modeling pix:
> 
> These shoes make me feel so "free" like a kid lol. I ran around in them everywhere doing errands today, so comfy
> 
> View attachment 1696123
> 
> 
> View attachment 1696124



They look gorgeous on you! I just bought myself a pair in black patent since I lack black flats that looks put together. How's the fit and wear on them?  I can't wait for them to come in the mail.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I love your flats. They are gorgeous.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I just read the box. Size 6! You have baby feet.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Misstake7198 said:


> ... and so pretty! I love when comfort meets style and beauty!



Thank you! Yes, I'm trying to get more practical these days 



ipudgybear said:


> They look gorgeous on you! I just bought myself a pair in black patent since I lack black flats that looks put together. How's the fit and wear on them?  I can't wait for them to come in the mail.



Ooh congrats! Which pair did you get? The Varina? Can't wait to see your reveal! 
These fit me TTS.



Alex Spoils Me said:


> I love your flats. They are gorgeous.
> 
> I just read the box. Size 6! You have baby feet.



hehe, thanks Alex! yeah, I have small feet, but at least they're not *that* small. I can still find my size pretty easily


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Salvatore Ferragamo SS12 Baltica in Beige Suede, Oro Bianco Python, and Rhinestones:*
> 
> I've always loved Ferragamo's Varinas and various other flats from the company, but over the years, I've always been swayed by heels. *I've come to realize that I have enough high heels in my collection and I'm actually somewhat intimidated by the super high platforms these days. My collection really is lacking in flats and more practical shoes. I prefer structured shoes that support your feet and I think they always look more put together with any outfit.*
> My new Ferragamos are definitely my prettiest flats!  I think it's a fabulous idea to have the rhinestones sewn on AND glued on, rather than just glued on like many other designer shoes. Of course, this would mean more work for the artisans, but they would be less at risk of falling out which I know has happened to CL's strassed shoes. I also like how it's just a bit of decoration with the crystals rather than the entire shoe blinged out. The suede is so luscious and soft too! THe only thing that makes me wonder about this shoe is why are the python scales laid upward???  I think it makes more sense to have them laid down...
> 
> (Modeling pix to come)
> 
> View attachment 1694707
> 
> 
> View attachment 1694708
> 
> 
> View attachment 1694709
> 
> 
> View attachment 1694710
> 
> 
> View attachment 1694711



I'd love to see you in more flats!  Are these shoes slippery with the lack of traction?  I'm still on the lookout for a pair of ballet flats that would be comfortable on my wide and thick feet!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> I'd love to see you in more flats!  Are these shoes slippery with the lack of traction?  I'm still on the lookout for a pair of ballet flats that would be comfortable on my wide and thick feet!



nope, not at all cuz they're leather 

Just the very top surface is smooth, once you wear them, the leather underneath adds "natural" tracking, unlike PVC or rubber shoes.

THanks for visiting again


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> nope, not at all cuz they're leather
> 
> Just the very top surface is smooth, once you wear them, the leather underneath adds "natural" tracking, unlike PVC or rubber shoes.
> 
> THanks for visiting again



The bottoms of CLs are not leather?  You mentioned the lack of traction on them and the possibility of slipping.


----------



## marsed

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I was convinced that I would be forever happy...
> Unfortunately I wasn't and the obsession started...
> 
> FW06 LV Onatah Cuir in Aubergine
> 
> View attachment 1280164
> View attachment 1280167
> View attachment 1280165
> View attachment 1280163
> View attachment 1280166


Hi, I´am looking for this bag, where did you buy it? thanks...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> The bottoms of CLs are not leather?  You mentioned the lack of traction on them and the possibility of slipping.



Yes that's true once you wear down the lacquer, but many of my CLs are pretty high... It's a different feeling when your surface area is less than half of flats lol. Plus if I don't get rubber half soles for my CLs, I will slip on carpetted floors since a lot of my CLs I wear to dinner and and other events - now would be THE worst time to slip and fall 



marsed said:


> Hi, I´am looking for this bag, where did you buy it? thanks...



Louis Vuitton? lol

99% of all my purchases are from official boutiques and retail departments like NM, Saks, and Barneys. 
I guess your best bet now would be Ebay. Thanks for visiting!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yes that's true once you wear down the lacquer, but many of my CLs are pretty high... It's a different feeling when your surface area is less than half of flats lol. Plus if I don't get rubber half soles for my CLs, I will slip on carpetted floors since a lot of my CLs I wear to dinner and and other events - now would be THE worst time to slip and fall



  Where was it that you slipped at a doorway?

How is your silver tiffany beads bracelet holding up?  My silver Elsa Peretti "g" pendant turned black.


----------



## VitaBellaPM

FABULOUS FABULOUS FABULOUS is all I can say! What an amazing collection you have


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Where was it that you slipped at a doorway?
> 
> How is your silver tiffany beads bracelet holding up?  My silver Elsa Peretti "g" pendant turned black.



I was at a restaurant lol...

The bead bracelet is doing well. It's tarnished a bit, but still shiny. Have you gone to Tiffany to see what they can do about your pendant? Usually they offer free polishing service


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

VitaBellaPM said:


> FABULOUS FABULOUS FABULOUS is all I can say! What an amazing collection you have



Thank you for your kind words VitaBellaPM! Do check back for more goodies soon


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Christian Louboutin Pigalle 100 in Turquoise Patent Leather*

I wasn't planning on getting a pair of Pigalle 100 (and I must reiterate that I'm _still_ on the hunt for a pair of Pigalle 120 in black patent lol), but I was able to get these at about 30% discount which sorta made me pull the trigger... I like the color, I like the Pigalle style, but I HATE the feeling of wearing them! They're horribly engineered and my feet fall in between two sizes of the 100 height (same thing for my Pigalle Plato 120). One size is too small and half up is too big. So I opt for the smaller size since most shoes do stretch, but the toebox is just killing my feet. I put on the shoes and immediately the pain is there and I'm not even walking!!! lol
Oh well, I don't plan on wearing these shoes out anyhow. Another pair of house chore shoes 















^Reference: Dress by *Mexx*


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I was at a restaurant lol...
> 
> The bead bracelet is doing well. It's tarnished a bit, but still shiny. Have you gone to Tiffany to see what they can do about your pendant? Usually they offer free polishing service



Yeah, I went to Tiffany and bought the $5 polishing cloth!  Now my pendant looks even shinier and whiter than when it was new!  I couldn't believe it!   

I was bummed when my pendant turned black and I couldn't wear it anymore.  I thought I'd never buy silver again! Now I don't have such an aversion to silver since it can be untarnished so easily!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Yeah, I went to Tiffany and bought the $5 polishing cloth!  Now my pendant looks even shinier and whiter than when it was new!  I couldn't believe it!
> 
> I was bummed when my pendant turned black and I couldn't wear it anymore.  I thought I'd never buy silver again! Now I don't have such an aversion to silver since it can be untarnished so easily!



they sell a tarnish ccloth??? what does it look like? Is it the same white cloth that they use as well?


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Christian Louboutin Pigalle 100 in Turquoise Patent Leather*
> 
> I wasn't planning on getting a pair of Pigalle 100 (and I must reiterate that I'm _still_ on the hunt for a pair of Pigalle 120 in black patent lol), but I was able to get these at about 30% discount which sorta made me pull the trigger... I like the color, I like the Pigalle style, but I HATE the feeling of wearing them! They're horribly engineered and my feet fall in between two sizes of the 100 height (same thing for my Pigalle Plato 120). One size is too small and half up is too big. So I opt for the smaller size since most shoes do stretch, but the toebox is just killing my feet. I put on the shoes and immediately the pain is there and I'm not even walking!!! lol
> Oh well, I don't plan on wearing these shoes out anyhow. Another pair of house chore shoes
> 
> View attachment 1711217
> 
> 
> View attachment 1711218
> 
> 
> View attachment 1711219
> 
> 
> View attachment 1711220
> 
> 
> View attachment 1711221
> 
> ^Reference: Dress by *Mexx*



Woo!  Tiffany blue!  Any flats you have your eyes on in the near future?


----------



## alwaysadira

I love your style! What are your favorite brands for clothing?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Woo!  Tiffany blue!  Any flats you have your eyes on in the near future?



Flats from CL?.... hmmm... no lol

I like their loafers, but even that I'm kinda picky 

yeah, it's like a tiffany blue! very pretty color and quite practical to wear too. Are you tempted? Are you ever gonna be into CL shoes??? lol


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> they sell a tarnish ccloth??? what does it look like? Is it the same white cloth that they use as well?



It's just a small Tiffany Blue 7" x 5" cloth!

Hey do you know how to clean gold jewellery?


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Flats from CL?.... hmmm... no lol
> 
> I like their loafers, but even that I'm kinda picky
> 
> yeah, it's like a tiffany blue! very pretty color and quite practical to wear too. Are you tempted? Are you ever gonna be into CL shoes??? lol



No I meant any flats!  Nope, no temptation here!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> It's just a small Tiffany Blue 7" x 5" cloth!
> 
> Hey do you know how to clean gold jewellery?



Hey, you're the jewelry expert here! I'm clueless when it comes to jewelry. As long as the jewelry doesn't break or chip, I'm happy with it 



arnott said:


> No I meant any flats!  Nope, no temptation here!



Flats? hmmm... I've been looking into Stubbs and Wootten. They have cute loafers lol. 
I also like T-Kees for flip flops. They're made of leather and about 40-50$. Really comfy and great for the pool.
Miu Miu and Prada always have cute sandals too.
Hmmm... and of course Ferragamo and Roger Vivier make the best structured flats.
Why? Do you need a pair for work or something?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

alwaysadira said:


> I love your style! What are your favorite brands for clothing?



Hi alwaysadira,

Thank you, you're too kind 

My favorite clothing brands kinda depend on my style... I can go from really chillax lol, to preppy, glam, or rocker/punk/chic lol

I've broken the brands down to some basic clothing types:

Leather jackets - Rick Owens
Coats/Trench - Burberry
Jeans - Seven for All Mankind, Citizens of Humanity, Hudson Jeans, Levi's, and McQ by Alexander McQueen
Work clothes - Femme (de carrière), Mexx, H&M, Mango, Club Monaco
Other casual clothing - H&M, Dynamite, American Apparel, Urban Outfitters, Vero Moda, Guess, Topshop, or even Walmart are a few that come to mind. I'll buy whatever I think is cute and cheap lol
Other designer clothing - Rick Owens (Lilies), Aminaka Wilmont, Roland Mouret, Dsquared2, Pringle of Scotland, and I like Lanvin too... but I dunno where the heck I would wear a Lanvin dress to lol


----------



## Misstake7198

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Christian Louboutin Pigalle 100 in Turquoise Patent Leather*
> 
> I wasn't planning on getting a pair of Pigalle 100 (and I must reiterate that I'm _still_ on the hunt for a pair of Pigalle 120 in black patent lol), but I was able to get these at about 30% discount which sorta made me pull the trigger... I like the color, I like the Pigalle style, but I HATE the feeling of wearing them! They're horribly engineered and my feet fall in between two sizes of the 100 height (same thing for my Pigalle Plato 120). One size is too small and half up is too big. So I opt for the smaller size since most shoes do stretch, but the toebox is just killing my feet. I put on the shoes and immediately the pain is there and I'm not even walking!!! lol
> Oh well, I don't plan on wearing these shoes out anyhow. Another pair of house chore shoes
> 
> View attachment 1711217
> 
> 
> View attachment 1711218
> 
> 
> View attachment 1711219
> 
> 
> View attachment 1711220
> 
> 
> View attachment 1711221
> 
> ^Reference: Dress by *Mexx*


these are really cute and on the trend now!  Saw them on Matchesfashion and was tempted but... I know what you're talking about hating the feeling of wearing them.  My toes go numb after an hour wearing Pigalles (and mine are 85s!) But I LOVE the look of them on the feet - so classic, so feminine and sexy...


----------



## juliana1969

Wow!!!! Love them all


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Misstake7198 said:


> these are really cute and on the trend now!  Saw them on Matchesfashion and was tempted but... I know what you're talking about hating the feeling of wearing them.  My toes go numb after an hour wearing Pigalles (and mine are 85s!) But I LOVE the look of them on the feet - so classic, so feminine and sexy...



Exactly - another love/hate relationship lol 
but I promise ya, once I get my pigalle 120, then I will ban myself from ever buying anything pigalle-like!!! lol



juliana1969 said:


> Wow!!!! Love them all



Thank you Juliana!!! I'm glad you enjoyed all the pictures!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Flats? hmmm... I've been looking into Stubbs and Wootten. They have cute loafers lol.
> I also like T-Kees for flip flops. They're made of leather and about 40-50$. Really comfy and great for the pool.
> Miu Miu and Prada always have cute sandals too.
> Hmmm... and of course Ferragamo and Roger Vivier make the best structured flats.
> Why? Do you need a pair for work or something?



Just cuz you said you didn't have enough flats in your collection so I thought you were going to buy more!

Hey I just bought a Danier black leather jacket today!  It's Italian leather and made in Canada!  Regular price $599 on sale for $249!    I got the last one in my size!

Remember I was looking to buy a Danier jacket a while back and that one didn't work out for me?


----------



## PurseMints

arnott said:


> Yeah, I went to Tiffany and bought the $5 polishing cloth! Now my pendant looks even shinier and whiter than when it was new! I couldn't believe it!
> 
> I was bummed when my pendant turned black and I couldn't wear it anymore. I thought I'd never buy silver again! Now I don't have such an aversion to silver since it can be untarnished so easily!


 


CEC.LV4eva said:


> they sell a tarnish ccloth??? what does it look like? Is it the same white cloth that they use as well?


 
I had a Tiffany bracelet that was looking a little worn. I paid them $15 to polish it and it looked brand new again.
As for the polishing cloth... Is it the Tiffany-blue one? Because usually when I buy something there, they just throw one in the bag for free. One time I just asked for one (when I didn't even buy anything) and they gave me one.
Is the $5 thing new?

CECLV4eva really beautiful shoes


----------



## arnott

PurseMints said:


> I had a Tiffany bracelet that was looking a little worn. I paid them $15 to polish it and it looked brand new again.
> As for the polishing cloth... Is it the Tiffany-blue one? Because usually when I buy something there, they just throw one in the bag for free. One time I just asked for one (when I didn't even buy anything) and they gave me one.
> Is the $5 thing new?
> 
> CECLV4eva really beautiful shoes



Yes.  Since he polished it for free on the spot I had no problem paying the $5.  My pendant looks better than it did new, and I didn't have to wait 2 hours, which is how long I would have had to wait if I went through customer service to get it polished.

I wore my pendant for the first time today after several months!  Couldn't stop admiring how shiny it was in the mirror!  LOL!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Just cuz you said you didn't have enough flats in your collection so I thought you were going to buy more!
> 
> Hey I just bought a Danier black leather jacket today!  It's Italian leather and made in Canada!  Regular price $599 on sale for $249!    I got the last one in my size!
> 
> Remember I was looking to buy a Danier jacket a while back and that one didn't work out for me?



I will buy more flats 

Oooh! Congrats!!! Where's the reveal thread? Can we get some pix please? 



arnott said:


> Yes.  Since he polished it for free on the spot I had no problem paying the $5.  My pendant looks better than it did new, and I didn't have to wait 2 hours, which is how long I would have had to wait if I went through customer service to get it polished.
> 
> I wore my pendant for the first time today after several months!  Couldn't stop admiring how shiny it was in the mirror!  LOL!



Congrats! I thought the professional polishing was often with a machine buffer thingy? That's how the Tiffany's here do it for really tarnished silver and it actually takes off a thin coat of silver to make it super shiny. 
We also used to have this professional cleaning system on sale which contained this silver tray or glass (? can't remember), and they had a white polishing cloth and white matching gloves. I don't remember the price but it was like +500$. Everything was so nicely packaged in black velvet. So at first I thought you meant you bought this entire fancy cleaning system lol


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

PurseMints said:


> I had a Tiffany bracelet that was looking a little worn. I paid them $15 to polish it and it looked brand new again.
> As for the polishing cloth... Is it the Tiffany-blue one? Because usually when I buy something there, they just throw one in the bag for free. One time I just asked for one (when I didn't even buy anything) and they gave me one.
> Is the $5 thing new?
> 
> CECLV4eva really beautiful shoes



Thank you PurseMints!!!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I will buy more flats
> 
> Oooh! Congrats!!! Where's the reveal thread? Can we get some pix please?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I thought the professional polishing was often with a machine buffer thingy? That's how the Tiffany's here do it for really tarnished silver and it actually takes off a thin coat of silver to make it super shiny.
> We also used to have this professional cleaning system on sale which contained this silver tray or glass (? can't remember), and they had a white polishing cloth and white matching gloves. I don't remember the price but it was like +500$. Everything was so nicely packaged in black velvet. So at first I thought you meant you bought this entire fancy cleaning system lol



Good!  :devil:  Are you really never wearing your new CLs out??  Why not?

No modeling pics yet, I'm shy.  :ninja:  BTW, have you seen my HK pics on FB yet?  

That's probably how they do it here too, but for my pendant the polishing cloth was enough to get it looking better than new!


----------



## arnott

Hey when I bought my danier jacket I also bought their leather defence spray to protect it against rain.  Do you know if I can use that spray on my orange Tory Burch shoes as well?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Good!  :devil:  Are you really never wearing your new CLs out??  Why not?
> 
> No modeling pics yet, I'm shy.  :ninja:  BTW, have you seen my HK pics on FB yet?
> 
> That's probably how they do it here too, but for my pendant the polishing cloth was enough to get it looking better than new!



Well I have several pairs of CLs that I"ve never worn out yet... but I do wear them when doing chores at home, that's the only use I get out of them.  So we'll see about this pair. I have an event tonight so maybe I'll try going out with them and see....

Nope, I'll go check out Facebook soon 



arnott said:


> Hey when I bought my danier jacket I also bought their leather defence spray to protect it against rain.  Do you know if I can use that spray on my orange Tory Burch shoes as well?



Yup, I think it shouldn't be a problem. The only thing that I don't spray is patent, so yours should be fine


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Well I have several pairs of CLs that I"ve never worn out yet... but I do wear them when doing chores at home, that's the only use I get out of them.  So we'll see about this pair. I have an event tonight so maybe I'll try going out with them and see....
> 
> Nope, I'll go check out Facebook soon
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I think it shouldn't be a problem. The only thing that I don't spray is patent, so yours should be fine



Ic!  I thought you only kept CLs that you wear and sell ones you don't anymore.  Are you one of those people who do chores around their house in heels and lingerie?!  LOL  JK!  

Do you use the Danier spray?  Ok, I will ask Andrew to spray my shoes.  He sprayed my jacket for me because he didn't think I could do it evenly!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Ic!  I thought you only kept CLs that you wear and sell ones you don't anymore.  Are you one of those people who do chores around their house in heels and lingerie?!  LOL  JK!
> 
> Do you use the Danier spray?  Ok, I will ask Andrew to spray my shoes.  He sprayed my jacket for me because he didn't think I could do it evenly!



well I usually wear PJs and a thick fluffy bathrobe with my CLs at home lol

No, I use Meltonian spray for all my jackets, bags, and shoes. Dunno about the Danier spray, but I guess it'll be something similar.

So where's your reveal thread? lol


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> well I usually wear PJs and a thick fluffy bathrobe with my CLs at home lol
> 
> No, I use Meltonian spray for all my jackets, bags, and shoes. Dunno about the Danier spray, but I guess it'll be something similar.
> 
> So where's your reveal thread? lol



If you go on Facebook I posted a picture from my birthday dinner where I am wearing the jacket.  :ninja:   Not a very flattering picture of me or Andrew though!  lol  My friends were asking if it was new and said they liked it.  I told them about the Danier 50% off all jackets sale and now they are interested and want to check it out!  I'm an enabler!  

Andrew sprayed my Tory Burch shoes last night and I wore them out today.  The Danier spray is just fine on them!!

Check out the shirt I just ordered for 40% off!  What do you think?  I wanted to go to the store to buy it but they were sold out in all sizes except XS and XXL!

http://www.rickis.com/by-category/tops/cherry-blossom-print-top/prod5492ED511TL155.html


----------



## Sincerelycass11

I'm obsessed with the luggage!!! I have a Sirius 70, but it's quite impractical and you can't fly unless you check it. Are the rollers nice? Does it hold a good amount, and would you recommend it as an investment? Any advice is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## bab

I love your Mandarin LPs! They're beautiful


----------



## sholly6

Fab collection I just love it


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> If you go on Facebook I posted a picture from my birthday dinner where I am wearing the jacket.  :ninja:   Not a very flattering picture of me or Andrew though!  lol  My friends were asking if it was new and said they liked it.  I told them about the Danier 50% off all jackets sale and now they are interested and want to check it out!  I'm an enabler!
> 
> Andrew sprayed my Tory Burch shoes last night and I wore them out today.  The Danier spray is just fine on them!!
> 
> Check out the shirt I just ordered for 40% off!  What do you think?  I wanted to go to the store to buy it but they were sold out in all sizes except XS and XXL!
> 
> http://www.rickis.com/by-category/tops/cherry-blossom-print-top/prod5492ED511TL155.html



Cute! I like the top, it has an Asian flare to it 

I need some tops too but so busy these days... I'm dying!!! lol 

How's work for you?

Oh btw, I did wear out my new Pigalle turquoise heels and they KILLED MY FEETTTTTTTTTTTTT! lol And I only walked 2 blocks!!! Ughhh... Definitely home shoes from now on lol



Sincerelycass11 said:


> I'm obsessed with the luggage!!! I have a Sirius 70, but it's quite impractical and you can't fly unless you check it. Are the rollers nice? Does it hold a good amount, and would you recommend it as an investment? Any advice is greatly appreciated!!



Thanks Sincerelycass11! Yup the rollers are very smooth and it's a good size as a carry-on for short flights. I would prefer it to be a bigger size, cuz I have so much STUFF to haul all the time LOL, but it's the biggest size for carry-on allowed, and I don't wanna check it in anymore after how it was treated. So as a carry-on I would definitely recommend it, but if you want a suitcase to haul lots of stuff then I think a bigger size would be better. I'm actually considering a bigger suitcase... lol Anyhow thanks again for visiting 



bab said:


> I love your Mandarin LPs! They're beautiful



Thank you bab! The colors are really well matched and very striking. I still have yet to wear them out! lol



sholly6 said:


> Fab collection I just love it



Thanks sholly6! come back to check for more stuff


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Cute! I like the top, it has an Asian flare to it
> 
> I need some tops too but so busy these days... I'm dying!!! lol
> 
> How's work for you?
> 
> Oh btw, I did wear out my new Pigalle turquoise heels and they KILLED MY FEETTTTTTTTTTTTT! lol And I only walked 2 blocks!!! Ughhh... Definitely home shoes from now on lol



Thanks!

Did you end up seeing my leather jacket on FB?  

Work is fine.  Why?  How's work for you?

Good for you for trying them out!  I want a pair of Turquoise flats for the summer!  Suggestions?


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Close-Up:
> 
> View attachment 1629903
> 
> 
> Details:
> 
> View attachment 1629904
> 
> 
> View attachment 1629910
> 
> 
> Mod Pix:
> Tank - H&M
> Blazer - Urban Outfitters
> Leggings - H&M
> Boots - Prada
> 
> View attachment 1629905
> 
> 
> View attachment 1629906



I love the colour of that blazer!  I tried on that same colour blazer at Zara yesterday and it looked horrible on me!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Did you end up seeing my leather jacket on FB?
> 
> Work is fine.  Why?  How's work for you?
> 
> Good for you for trying them out!  I want a pair of Turquoise flats for the summer!  Suggestions?





arnott said:


> I love the colour of that blazer!  I tried on that same colour blazer at Zara yesterday and it looked horrible on me!



Hey yeah, I saw the jacket, I like it on you!!! It fits well 

Work is tiring... I was on call last night and got called at 4:30 AM for a case of severe malaria. Very interesting, but tiring.

Turquoise flats eh? Hmmm...

How about these two by Repetto?
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183627

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/repetto/goatskin_ballerina_flats/47320

Lanvin also has one, but I don't really like their flats...
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/181060

Cole Haan:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...41cat13030734cat40840751&parentId=cat40840751

How about some Manolos??? Not exactly turquoise, but I've been stalking these for a while...
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...41cat13030734cat40840751&parentId=cat40840751


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hey yeah, I saw the jacket, I like it on you!!! It fits well
> 
> Work is tiring... I was on call last night and got called at 4:30 AM for a case of severe malaria. Very interesting, but tiring.
> 
> Turquoise flats eh? Hmmm...
> 
> How about these two by Repetto?
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183627
> 
> http://www.ssense.com/women/product/repetto/goatskin_ballerina_flats/47320
> 
> Lanvin also has one, but I don't really like their flats...
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/181060
> 
> Cole Haan:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...41cat13030734cat40840751&parentId=cat40840751
> 
> How about some Manolos??? Not exactly turquoise, but I've been stalking these for a while...
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...41cat13030734cat40840751&parentId=cat40840751



Thanks!

Yikes!   Being on call is rough.   How did she get Malaria?  Did you know Cheryl Cole got severe malaria on a trip to Tanzania with Derek Hough?

I ended up buying these Aldo boat shoes:

http://www.aldoshoes.com/ca-eng/sale/women/sale-shoes/88219639-vidalez/6

They look better on than in the picture.

I also got these Toms but am thinking about returning them because the part where the triangle is stitched is rough on my feet!
http://www.toms.ca/womens/classics/university-navy-rope-sole-classics-3591

Do you think I should get a refund or exchange them for these ash ones that are not as rough?

http://www.toms.ca/womens/classics/ash-canvas-classics-shoes-1831

I would also like to get these shoes if they fit me:
http://www.aldoshoes.com/ca-eng/sale/women/sale-shoes/85669845-barajas/28


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yikes!   Being on call is rough.   How did she get Malaria?  Did you know Cheryl Cole got severe malaria on a trip to Tanzania with Derek Hough?
> 
> I ended up buying these Aldo boat shoes:
> 
> http://www.aldoshoes.com/ca-eng/sale/women/sale-shoes/88219639-vidalez/6
> 
> They look better on than in the picture.
> 
> I also got these Toms but am thinking about returning them because the part where the triangle is stitched is rough on my feet!
> http://www.toms.ca/womens/classics/university-navy-rope-sole-classics-3591
> 
> Do you think I should get a refund or exchange them for these ash ones that are not as rough?
> 
> http://www.toms.ca/womens/classics/ash-canvas-classics-shoes-1831
> 
> I would also like to get these shoes if they fit me:
> http://www.aldoshoes.com/ca-eng/sale/women/sale-shoes/85669845-barajas/28



The pt went to Africa... 
No I didn't know about DWTS cast got malaria... Scary

Hmmm I like the ash toms rather than the fringed moccasins 
So I guess an exchange?


----------



## pro_shopper

Wow gorgeous collection! I especially love all the CL's and the LV biker bag (i used to have this bag and it's still my favourite LV bag).


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

pro_shopper said:


> Wow gorgeous collection! I especially love all the CL's and the LV biker bag (i used to have this bag and it's still my favourite LV bag).



Thank you pro_shopper! What happened to you LV Biker then? Did you sell it? I guess it's not the most practical bag... I've only used it like 3 times lol


----------



## pro_shopper

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you pro_shopper! What happened to you LV Biker then? Did you sell it? I guess it's not the most practical bag... I've only used it like 3 times lol



Yes, I fell in love with Chanel so I sold all my LV's to buy Chanel.


----------



## Renate_

Wow! What an amazing collection!!


----------



## DonnaHawk

Beautiful LV collection, you wear all of them so well.


----------



## DonnaHawk

Also I have been torn on the size of a LV bag, your pictures helped me make up my mind so thank you.


----------



## AverageHuman

love your shearling RO jacket the most! (maybe it's because i love coats and jackets with huge collars)

i don't have any RO clothes but is drooling over yours and hope to get one! unluckily it's sold out everywhere....


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Renate_ said:


> Wow! What an amazing collection!!



Thank you Renate! 



DonnaHawk said:


> Beautiful LV collection, you wear all of them so well.
> Also I have been torn on the size of a LV bag, your pictures helped me make up my mind so thank you.



Thanks so much Donna! I'm glad my pix helped you out! So what'd you get? 



kellyng said:


> love your shearling RO jacket the most! (maybe it's because i love coats and jackets with huge collars)
> 
> i don't have any RO clothes but is drooling over yours and hope to get one! unluckily it's sold out everywhere....



Thanks Kelly! Yeah, RO makes absolutely the best jackets! I'll try to keep an eye out for you for the same shearling jacket! Sometimes one pops up really randomly


----------



## arnott

Hey Cec, where did you disappear to for over a week?  

I just saw the pic of your feet after wearing the pigalles out!  Holy crap!  

I just ordered this top, what do you think?

http://www.rickis.com/by-category/tops/boatneck-panel-print-top/prod9182HT175595.html


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Hey Cec, where did you disappear to for over a week?
> 
> I just saw the pic of your feet after wearing the pigalles out!  Holy crap!
> 
> I just ordered this top, what do you think?
> 
> http://www.rickis.com/by-category/tops/boatneck-panel-print-top/prod9182HT175595.html



I've been on call almost every other day working like 30 hours per shift over the last two weeks ullhair:ullhair:

hey these new smilies are cute LOL

the top is gorgeous!!! I love it! You should get it! Hmmm... I should go shopping for work tops to take advantage of summer sales now. Arghhh one more day of work on Monday then I'm off on vacation


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I've been on call almost every other day working like 30 hours per shift over the last two weeks ullhair:ullhair:
> 
> hey these new smilies are cute LOL
> 
> the top is gorgeous!!! I love it! You should get it! Hmmm... I should go shopping for work tops to take advantage of summer sales now. Arghhh one more day of work on Monday then I'm off on vacation



Thanks!  Do you like it better than the cherry blossom top I showed you last?  This top sold out online and in store but then one popped up in my size online so I snagged it.  The last one in any size!  Now they are all sold out!

30 hours without sleeping?  

How long are you on vacation for?  Are you going anywhere?


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> The pt went to Africa...
> *No I didn't know about DWTS cast got malaria... Scary*
> 
> Hmmm I like the ash toms rather than the fringed moccasins
> So I guess an exchange?



Not the whole cast, just Derek Hough and Cheryl Cole (English singer).  She got Malaria and almost died, he didn't get sick.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Thanks!  Do you like it better than the cherry blossom top I showed you last?  This top sold out online and in store but then one popped up in my size online so I snagged it.  The last one in any size!  Now they are all sold out!
> 
> 30 hours without sleeping?
> 
> How long are you on vacation for?  Are you going anywhere?



depends on the night, varies from 0-4 hours of sleep

Yeah, I like it better!!! The design is very pretty


----------



## DonnaHawk

I got the Artsy GM 
I love big bags
I need to take pictures and start my thread
I love my collection it's growing over the years ...I'm new to the forum but I love designer bags...it's great to read and see others collections...I'm enjoying it on a daily basis now



QUOTE=CEC.LV4eva;22030245]Thank you Renate! 



Thanks so much Donna! I'm glad my pix helped you out! So what'd you get? 



Thanks Kelly! Yeah, RO makes absolutely the best jackets! I'll try to keep an eye out for you for the same shearling jacket! Sometimes one pops up really randomly [/QUOTE]


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

DonnaHawk said:


> I got the Artsy GM
> I love big bags
> I need to take pictures and start my thread
> I love my collection it's growing over the years ...I'm new to the forum but I love designer bags...it's great to read and see others collections...I'm enjoying it on a daily basis now
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=CEC.LV4eva;22030245]Thank you Renate!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Donna! I'm glad my pix helped you out! So what'd you get?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kelly! Yeah, RO makes absolutely the best jackets! I'll try to keep an eye out for you for the same shearling jacket! Sometimes one pops up really randomly


[/QUOTE]

I'd love to see your collection! Please do make a thread soon!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Next up, is probably my most "horrifically roaring dinosaur-like too early for Halloween" pair of shoes LOL

*Christian Louboutin SS12 Very Privé 120 in Python Fairy Tale Menthe Green*

They are shocking... When the Menthe colorway was introduced this season, I was half intrigued and half disgusted LOL. Since I wasn't much of a fan of the styles that would come out in it (ie Daff, Fifi, and LP), I didn't give it much thought, plus neon green??? I would have nothing to wear to match the shoes! However, ever since I bought my LP in Mandarin Red, I fell in love with the Python Fairy Tale collections. I wanted more! However, I still didn't love the 3 styles... Then one day, some of the lovely PFers here who are so knowledgeable informed me that the VP would be released in the Mandarin Red! I didn't know if the Menthe would be too, but apparently I was told it was, so I contacted my SA who said that indeed there was a Menthe VP but due to its limited nature, they were _instantaneously_ sold out in my size in all the CL boutiques. I thought my shoes had slipped away... Then a week or two later, Neimans suddenly listed the shoes online!!! I would have preferred to have gotten a half size smaller, but whatever... They're too horrifically amazing to pass!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Closeup of the scales:





Comparison to my *Lady Peep in Mandarin Red*:












Lastly modeling pix:
I had a lot of trouble finding clothes to go with the color of the shoes... I'm usually not a green and red person, but since they're compliment colors to each other, I figured that something red in my clothing would be most suitable. 

Outfit 1: Casual
Sunnies (on head) - Louis Vuitton Obsession Rond
Watch - Toy Watch Heavy Metal Plasteramic
Silk top - Franco Mirabelli
Faux suede leggings - H&M





Outfit 2: Dressier...
Trench coat - Burberry
Flapper dress - H&M


----------



## Misstake7198

Beautiful!  I think they would also look good with something pink


----------



## Eva1991

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Next up, is probably my most "horrifically roaring dinosaur-like too early for Halloween" pair of shoes LOL
> 
> *Christian Louboutin SS12 Very Privé 120 in Python Fairy Tale Menthe Green*
> 
> They are shocking... When the Menthe colorway was introduced this season, I was half intrigued and half disgusted LOL. Since I wasn't much of a fan of the styles that would come out in it (ie Daff, Fifi, and LP), I didn't give it much thought, plus neon green??? I would have nothing to wear to match the shoes! However, ever since I bought my LP in Mandarin Red, I fell in love with the Python Fairy Tale collections. I wanted more! However, I still didn't love the 3 styles... Then one day, some of the lovely PFers here who are so knowledgeable informed me that the VP would be released in the Mandarin Red! I didn't know if the Menthe would be too, but apparently I was told it was, so I contacted my SA who said that indeed there was a Menthe VP but due to its limited nature, they were _instantaneously_ sold out in my size in all the CL boutiques. I thought my shoes had slipped away... Then a week or two later, Neimans suddenly listed the shoes online!!! I would have preferred to have gotten a half size smaller, but whatever... They're too horrifically amazing to pass!
> 
> View attachment 1747409
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747410
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747411
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747412
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747413




They are amazing!!!!!  CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Closeup of the scales:
> 
> View attachment 1747414
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison to my *Lady Peep in Mandarin Red*:
> 
> View attachment 1747415
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747416
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747417
> 
> 
> Lastly modeling pix:
> I had a lot of trouble finding clothes to go with the color of the shoes... I'm usually not a green and red person, but since they're compliment colors to each other, I figured that something red in my clothing would be most suitable.
> 
> Outfit 1: Casual
> Sunnies (on head) - Louis Vuitton Obsession Rond
> Watch - Toy Watch Heavy Metal Plasteramic
> Silk top - Franco Mirabelli
> Faux suede leggings - H&M
> 
> View attachment 1747418
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 2: Dressier...
> Trench coat - Burberry
> Flapper dress - H&M
> 
> View attachment 1747419
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747420




These pythons are gorgeous and you look fabulous in those mod pictures!! and I have to say I am not a big fan of LV but your collection is simply elegant!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Misstake7198 said:


> Beautiful!  I think they would also look good with something pink



Thanks Misstake! That's a good idea and I have a lot of pink clothing! I'll definitely give that a try! 



Eva1991 said:


> They are amazing!!!!!  CONGRATS!!!!



Thank you Eva! Strangely, they're very wearable! I haven't worn my LPs yet, but these VPs have gone out 3 times already!



bougainvillier said:


> These pythons are gorgeous and you look fabulous in those mod pictures!! and I have to say I am not a big fan of LV but your collection is simply elegant!!!



hehe I'm sorta growing out of LV these days as I prefer more subtle bags. Well, thanks for visiting and you're too kind


----------



## *MJ*

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Closeup of the scales:
> 
> Comparison to my Lady Peep in Mandarin Red:
> 
> Lastly modeling pix:
> I had a lot of trouble finding clothes to go with the color of the shoes... I'm usually not a green and red person, but since they're compliment colors to each other, I figured that something red in my clothing would be most suitable.
> 
> Outfit 1: Casual
> Sunnies (on head) - Louis Vuitton Obsession Rond
> Watch - Toy Watch Heavy Metal Plasteramic
> Silk top - Franco Mirabelli
> Faux suede leggings - H&M
> 
> Outfit 2: Dressier...
> Trench coat - Burberry
> Flapper dress - H&M



Oh my goodness!! I just ordered them from NM!! I loved the Fairytale Python Menthe, but like you, I didn't care for the available styles. But then I came across your pics, and saw that they actually came in a VP, and I could not resist!!! They look so gorgeous on you!! I love both your outfits with them!! Thanks so much for posting!! So much for my shoe ban!!


----------



## tanty.e

You look simply gorgeous !!!!!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*MJ* said:


> Oh my goodness!! I just ordered them from NM!! I loved the Fairytale Python Menthe, but like you, I didn't care for the available styles. But then I came across your pics, and saw that they actually came in a VP, and I could not resist!!! They look so gorgeous on you!! I love both your outfits with them!! Thanks so much for posting!! So much for my shoe ban!!



AWesome! Can't wait to see your reveal MJ! I'm sure you'll love them! And we'll be shoe twins too 



tanty.e said:


> You look simply gorgeous !!!!!!!!



THank you for visiting Tanty


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Closeup of the scales:
> 
> View attachment 1747414
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison to my *Lady Peep in Mandarin Red*:
> 
> View attachment 1747415
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747416
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly modeling pix:
> I had a lot of trouble finding clothes to go with the color of the shoes... I'm usually not a green and red person, but since they're compliment colors to each other, I figured that something red in my clothing would be most suitable.
> 
> Outfit 1: Casual
> Sunnies (on head) - Louis Vuitton Obsession Rond
> Watch - Toy Watch Heavy Metal Plasteramic
> Silk top - Franco Mirabelli
> Faux suede leggings - H&M
> 
> View attachment 1747418
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit 2: Dressier...
> Trench coat - Burberry
> Flapper dress - H&M
> 
> View attachment 1747419
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747420



I like the shoes with the red pants the best.  Did I tell  you I have the same Burberry Trench as you?  How did you loop the belt like that?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> I like the shoes with the red pants the best.  Did I tell  you I have the same Burberry Trench as you?  How did you loop the belt like that?



thanks arnott!

no i didn't know we had the same trench! we're trench twins now 
As for the knot, i dunno? I just tie one knot, the another twist on top


----------



## cadgyrl

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I was convinced that I would be forever happy...
> Unfortunately I wasn't and the obsession started...
> 
> FW06 LV Onatah Cuir in Aubergine
> 
> View attachment 1280164
> View attachment 1280167
> View attachment 1280165
> View attachment 1280163
> View attachment 1280166


Absolutely love that purple!


----------



## bab

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Next up, is probably my most "horrifically roaring dinosaur-like too early for Halloween" pair of shoes LOL
> 
> *Christian Louboutin SS12 Very Privé 120 in Python Fairy Tale Menthe Green*
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> They're stunning!    congratulations!


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *New addition: Christian Louboutin SS11 New Declic 120*
> - Calf Woodstock Leather Finish
> - Color: PK7H Nude Earth
> - Fit: Spacious toe-box, but small to size length-wise, go up by half size
> - Comfort: 10/10
> 
> I like the Woodstock leather finish. It's very different from the average leather. In fact, it reminds me of some of Rick Owens' leather jackets which are divine! I know RO and CL aren't really the same style, but Woodstock has exactly that mix of both suede and grained leather feel, like the heavily distressed/blistered look of RO's jackets.
> TBH, I'm not really into CL these days, but the shoes were on sale at a good price. I just don't think that most of the shoes are worth 1K. Some of the designs and materials are really simple and the price is just being jacked up by a lot of hype...



These are divine!!! I always thought Woodstock is suede leather, now looking at your pictures I have the feeling that it's more grained leather... How do you feel in terms of stretching? Do they mode to your feet after wear?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

cadgyrl said:


> Absolutely love that purple!



hehe, thank you! I have a weakness for anything purple 



bab said:


> CEC.LV4eva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, is probably my most "horrifically roaring dinosaur-like too early for Halloween" pair of shoes LOL
> 
> *Christian Louboutin SS12 Very Privé 120 in Python Fairy Tale Menthe Green*
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> They're stunning!    congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Bab!
> 
> 
> 
> bougainvillier said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are divine!!! I always thought Woodstock is suede leather, now looking at your pictures I have the feeling that it's more grained leather... How do you feel in terms of stretching? Do they mode to your feet after wear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehe thanks bougainvillier! The leather is kinda of a mix between grained and suede leather.... it's a very cool texture. I guess you can think of it as a heavy heavily distressed leather that it's almost like suede lol.
> Yup, the shoes do stretch after wear and they're very comfy
Click to expand...


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> hehe thanks bougainvillier! The leather is kinda of a mix between grained and suede leather.... it's a very cool texture. I guess you can think of it as a heavy heavily distressed leather that it's almost like suede lol.
> Yup, the shoes do stretch after wear and they're very comfy



haha thanks for the info!!! I went shopping today and i tried on the python menthe VPs you had!!! They were shockingly colorful tho, found it so hard to match my wardrobe so I passed even they are my size... but I am surprised I took a 35 well. Did you go TTS on them? My CLs (non-VPs) so far are all 35.5 but maybe the platforms/high heels on VP make me going for half size down?! I am def getting a pair of VPs (leather or satin) very soon so I am trying out the sizes... I thought a 35.5 will do now I am confused  Do you find leather (kid or patent etc) VP is tighter than python?


----------



## DonnaHawk

Oh boy I love them...you look great...fabulous just stunning


----------



## ninja_please

Wow, that Aminaka Wilmont dress is amazing!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> haha thanks for the info!!! I went shopping today and i tried on the python menthe VPs you had!!! They were shockingly colorful tho, found it so hard to match my wardrobe so I passed even they are my size... but I am surprised I took a 35 well. Did you go TTS on them? My CLs (non-VPs) so far are all 35.5 but maybe the platforms/high heels on VP make me going for half size down?! I am def getting a pair of VPs (leather or satin) very soon so I am trying out the sizes... I thought a 35.5 will do now I am confused  Do you find leather (kid or patent etc) VP is tighter than python?



yeah, the color was what put me off from the Menthe shoes at first too! but I'm sorta surprised that they are actually quite wearable as long as I wear very simple neutral colored clothing. As for the VP size in general, I can take them TTS or half size up. And for these, I took them half size up cuz they didn't have 35.5... I guess we're somewhat of the same shoe size twins  But if you find the 35 fits you well without squishing your toes to death, then I'd definitely get this! The leather will stretch, especially kid leather. Hmm... No, I usually find patent is slightly tighter than kid or python for the same style. The latter two will also stretch more than patent. CL's patent is like Roger Vivier's, both are on the "harder" side, compared to patent leather from Manolo or Jimmy Choo's  Hope this helps and good luck shopping!



DonnaHawk said:


> Oh boy I love them...you look great...fabulous just stunning



Thank you for visiting Donna 



ninja_please said:


> Wow, that Aminaka Wilmont dress is amazing!



hehe thanks ninja! Yeah that dress is beautiful! I'm just afraid that the beads might fall off so I haven't worn it out yet. I really should though, cuz it's soooooo hot here now 35C (95F)!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

My next purchase is a couple of weeks overdue...

*Christian Louboutin Pigalle 120 in Patent Black Leather
*

...the shoes for which I've been waiting 2 years now but couldn't find my size! It always seemed like everytime there was a new batch of shipment, they'd be the first ones off the shelf in seconds due to the long waitlist. The last time, someone had snatched them right from my hands! I finally asked NAP to waitlist me. Initially they said no, they dunno when their inventory will get restocked, but then 3 days later, one of their reps contacted me and put a reservation order aside for me. I was working on call that day and the entire time my mind was thinking about the shoes lol. So as soon as I got home even after 30 hours of barely any sleep, I made the payment STAT! haha

Anyhow, these are not CL's most lavish shoes, but they're certainly the shoes that most represent his style - apparently Louboutin was following a woman walking in high heels like these in the Pigalle area of France. He followed her for several streets then found her to enter some alleyway or building. Then he realized that the woman was actually a prostitute which he has a thing for show girls and such characters.  

The pitch is like my Pigalle Plato 140, but the sizes for all the Pigalles run TTS for me, unlike what other say about going half size down for the 120 pitch. Surprisingly, I think the 120 is more comfy to walk in than the 100 equivalent for all for pairs of my Pigalle shoes and the toebox is less narrow too... I dunno, I'm kinda odd I guess? lol 

No modeling pix yet... I have a special outfit that I'm waiting for delivery today to go with the shoes resents














Pigalles height comparison:
As you can see, the Pigalle 120 and Pigalle Plato 140 are really not their "true" height. They're actually shorter by about 5mm than their designation.


----------



## ninja_please

I know what you mean! I have this beautiful beaded Madison Marcus top and have already lost some of the beading from usage. So unfortunately, it's currently hanging in my closet just looking pretty. 

I sound like a fan girl, but I really enjoy your blog. I usually don't read fashion blogs, but I find your writing to be very informative and interesting!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ninja_please said:


> I know what you mean! I have this beautiful beaded Madison Marcus top and have already lost some of the beading from usage. So unfortunately, it's currently hanging in my closet just looking pretty.
> 
> I sound like a fan girl, but I really enjoy your blog. I usually don't read fashion blogs, but I find your writing to be very informative and interesting!



haha thank you! Yeah, my blog is something that I started last year for me to take my mind off of things... I'll take the "interesting" as a compliment! My English is a hit or miss. Some of my English teachers loved my writing in the past, but some others were like.... too long sentences, too many prepositions, too many adjectives, too confusing 

Do you have a blog yourself or other hobbies?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

YAYYYYYY my dress has arrived!!!!!!! 

*Roland Mouret SS12 Ezra Dress in Berry Red Stretch Cotton*




So back in February when I was blogging about what to wear for Valentine's Day, I picked a couple of my favorite red dresses of the season. My first choice was RM's Ezra dress that really spoke to my style. I paired it with Louboutin's Pigalle 120 which I just bought as well. Normally RM's dresses are sold out pretty fast in the smaller sizes, so I was super lucky to have snatched this from one of the European stores at a great price on sale.

The neckline is gorgeous, which I always love about Monsieur Mouret's work. I dunno, there's something about it being so sexy, yet very conservative at the same time. Unfortunately, I find the fit to be a little bit off. I did get it one size larger than my usual size which may explain the bunching of fabric around the hips. I'm a little self-conscious about it since my hips are a little wide. I definitely need to bring the dress to my seamstress to get the "crotch problem" fixed!!! Otherwise, I love the dress - and oh! - did I mention that this is also my first red dress?!?! I felt like I need to stop buying black and other neutral colors. Time to step out of my comfort zone and face my childhood fear of the color red!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Mod pix:*

Ahhhhh!!! It's sooo hot today, my hair's sticking to my face LOL


----------



## Krazy4Bagz

WOW! You look absolutely darling in that red dress... sticky hair or not.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Krazy4Bagz said:


> WOW! You look absolutely darling in that red dress... sticky hair or not.



hehe, thanks Krazy! I felt bad for getting my new dress sweaty. I'm going to bring it to the cleaner's to get it washed now :shame:


----------



## arnott

Love the red dress!  Why are 3/4 of the pics from the side?  I wanna see more full straight on pics!


----------



## eifitcon

I just went through your entire thread and everything looks beautiful (CL shoes ). And I especially like all your modeling pictures .


----------



## melhon

Wow.  It must be tough in the morning trying to pick out something to wear from your closet!! =)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Love the red dress!  Why are 3/4 of the pics from the side?  I wanna see more full straight on pics!



haha! Thanks arnott!
well... like I said, I'm always sorta self-conscious about my hips... and I don't like my boggy knees either... I'll tell you a secret: my lower body is one size larger than my upper body and I have bowed legs too... So I tend to favor a 3/4 or side view to hide my defects  

So did you get that flower print top in the end?? Any other tops that you've been eyeing lately?



eifitcon said:


> I just went through your entire thread and everything looks beautiful (CL shoes ). And I especially like all your modeling pictures .



Thank you eifitcon! Yeah, the modeling pix have now become a spare time activity for my collection thread and as well as my blog. The ladies here are always so clever with their outfits and I always get inspired by them on tPF!



melhon said:


> Wow.  It must be tough in the morning trying to pick out something to wear from your closet!! =)



lol Thanks Melhon! Nah, my daily outfits are pretty "casual-professional" if that makes sense... but at least once in a week I'll try to put more effort and dress up a lil bit more for work. Otherwise, whenever I'm home, I lounge around in my night dress or PJs all day lol


----------



## daphodill84

I love your thread!! You have impeccable taste and you've given me a couple of new designers to look into! Love your modelling pics too.


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> haha! Thanks arnott!
> well... like I said, I'm always sorta self-conscious about my hips... and I don't like my boggy knees either... I'll tell you a secret: my lower body is one size larger than my upper body and I have bowed legs too... So I tend to favor a 3/4 or side view to hide my defects
> 
> So did you get that flower print top in the end?? Any other tops that you've been eyeing lately?



What the heck are boggy knees?    Wouldn't wider hips make you look like you have an hour glass?  

Yah, I got that top, and I just bought this top in ivory.  Looks better on and in person than it does in the picture!

http://www.rickis.com/by-category/tees-and-camis/puff-sleeve-screen-tee/prod9107PMSIMONEEDITION.html

Got it for half price!


----------



## Glamouricious

I'm speechless


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Glamouricious said:


> I'm speechless



hehe thank you Glamour! 



arnott said:


> What the heck are boggy knees?    Wouldn't wider hips make you look like you have an hour glass?
> 
> Yah, I got that top, and I just bought this top in ivory.  Looks better on and in person than it does in the picture!
> 
> http://www.rickis.com/by-category/tees-and-camis/puff-sleeve-screen-tee/prod9107PMSIMONEEDITION.html
> 
> Got it for half price!



ughh... my wide hips make me look triangular or pear shaped... I don't got your boobs Arnott!!! LOL

Cute top - looks comfy for summer  
I've been saying that I need more summery work tops for months now, but I still haven't gone shopping for them lol. I just got over my crazy work hours last week and trying to relax a little. 



daphodill84 said:


> I love your thread!! You have impeccable taste and you've given me a couple of new designers to look into! Love your modelling pics too.



Thanks daphodill! I'm always on the lookout for new designers too. I've been stalking Aminaka Wilmont, Roland Mouret, Victoria Beckham (well... VB got trained by RM... so I guess they have similar tastes lol), and Roksanda Ilincic's clothing these days! And as always, I'm always on the hunt for Rick Owen's jackets - his Fall 2012 collection is TDF!!!!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> yeah, the color was what put me off from the Menthe shoes at first too! but I'm sorta surprised that they are actually quite wearable as long as I wear very simple neutral colored clothing. As for the VP size in general, I can take them TTS or half size up. And for these, I took them half size up cuz they didn't have 35.5... I guess we're somewhat of the same shoe size twins  But if you find the 35 fits you well without squishing your toes to death, then I'd definitely get this! The leather will stretch, especially kid leather. Hmm... No, I usually find patent is slightly tighter than kid or python for the same style. The latter two will also stretch more than patent. CL's patent is like Roger Vivier's, both are on the "harder" side, compared to patent leather from Manolo or Jimmy Choo's  Hope this helps and good luck shopping!



Hiiiii I got those menthe fairy tale python VPs! They are just perfect on my feet and I feel in love so much!!! Initially I was searching for the mandarin reds but they were not available in my size everywhere... I have a pretty boring collection of CLs till I got these. They are here to spicy things up a bit 

Thank you for your advice!!!


----------



## Leona Helmsley

I just got done your entire thread all I have to say is 

You are my kinda girl, Everything is amazing and I love how each piece seems to echo your own personal style. From high end to low end pieces they all make a personal statement about you.

I'm using you as motivation to stay focused on my goals.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> Hiiiii I got those menthe fairy tale python VPs! They are just perfect on my feet and I feel in love so much!!! Initially I was searching for the mandarin reds but they were not available in my size everywhere... I have a pretty boring collection of CLs till I got these. They are here to spicy things up a bit
> 
> Thank you for your advice!!!



YAY!!!! congrats! I'm so happy for you! Would love to see you reveal thread! Yeah, the menthe is just gorgeous and so unexpected of a color  I'm sure you will get lots of compliments when you wear them out! 



Leona Helmsley said:


> I just got done your entire thread all I have to say is
> 
> You are my kinda girl, Everything is amazing and I love how each piece seems to echo your own personal style. From high end to low end pieces they all make a personal statement about you.
> 
> I'm using you as motivation to stay focused on my goals.



Awww thank you Leona! Your words are too kind. 
Yeah, I buy both expensive and cheap stuff, although most of the items featured here are the more pricey things. Shopping in Asia is always a huge haul of goodies for me and that's where I get a lot of my inspiration from (as well as all the lovely ladies here on tPF).
Whenever you get a chance to make a thread, I'd love to see your closetful of stuff as well


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Roland Mouret SS12 Herbert Wool Dress in Cream and Red*




Usually I buy items that *I* love first and foremost, THEN if I see celebrities wearing the same thing, they help to affirm my purchase as a good choice 
So I'm not so much influenced by celebrities' attire or accessories, but when I saw these lovely ladies in RM's hit dress of the season, *Herbert*, my heart skipped a beat. Of course, I would not even think about it at full price, but with an OCPD mind of stalking sale items daily, I've secured the last XS size on sale possibly in the world 

The dress is simply gorgeous! I love how RM gives the wearer the flexibility of wearing it "off shoulder" with the grosgrain ribbon in a slightly sexier version or as a normal "on shoulder" look. The material is made of thick virgin wool (which made it quite hot and sweaty for me to take pix that day lol). The skirt is wool on the inside and nylon zigzags on the outside. The dress also comes with a black grosgrain ribbon belt, which I think looks kinda cheap and flimsy, so I threw on a black patent leather bow belt instead in the modeling pix.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

For reference, I'm 5'2 and the dress is on the long-ish side which I may need to alter. However, it seems like even the celebs wear it quite low/long at the calves...
The shoes are *Christian Louboutin Lady Peep in Python Fairy Tale Mandarin Red*

(More pix in my blog)


----------



## BB Bagaholic

Love your collection !


----------



## No Cute

You look lovely in the new dress.


----------



## mushashi415

beautiful LV


----------



## lovely64

Wonderful collection! Great R Mouret dress too!


----------



## too_cute

great collection. love your pictures.


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> For reference, I'm 5'2 and *the dress is on the long-ish side which I may need to alter.* However, it seems like even the celebs wear it quite low/long at the calves...
> The shoes are *Christian Louboutin Lady Peep in Python Fairy Tale Mandarin Red*
> 
> (More pix in my blog)
> 
> View attachment 1782412
> 
> 
> View attachment 1782413
> 
> 
> View attachment 1782414
> 
> 
> View attachment 1782415



I do think the dress would look better if it was shortened to just below the knee!


----------



## Eva1991

Hey! Love your newest purchases!

As far as the below-the-knee dress is concerned, I always considered that length quite unflattering, even though it is a very feminine length. I just never managed to "rock" a skirt/dress with this length. Anyway, I suggest you have it altered by a tailor.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lovely64 said:


> Wonderful collection! Great R Mouret dress too!



Thank you lovely64! yeah, I'm very much into RM these days, can't wait to hunt down some more 



No Cute said:


> You look lovely in the new dress.



Thanks No Cute! but your avatar is so cute!!! brought a smile to my face, and then I laughed when I saw the cat shaver part?!?!? lol I always imagined that my allergies would improve if I shaved my cat. Anyhow, you're too funny! 



too_cute said:


> great collection. love your pictures.



Thanks too_cute! hehe, it's fun taking pix in my spare time 



arnott said:


> I do think the dress would look better if it was shortened to just below the knee!



Thanks arnott! I wasn't sure about the length again, so I brought both dresses, Ezra and Herbert, to my seamstress and she said she'd cut the length down to just below the knees for my Herbert. As for the Ezra, at first she was reluctant cuz she didn't think the crotch problem was too bad, but then, she wanted to play around with the dress so I let her. Somehow she pinned a couple of dozen needles and the crotch problem was fixed!!! but I had heck of a hard time getting out of the dress without the needles pricking me. Alas, I got poked with a bloody thumb lol



Eva1991 said:


> Hey! Love your newest purchases!
> 
> As far as the below-the-knee dress is concerned, I always considered that length quite unflattering, even though it is a very feminine length. I just never managed to "rock" a skirt/dress with this length. Anyway, I suggest you have it altered by a tailor.



Thanks for the suggestion Eva! Yeah, I guess if I were taller the feminine long dress look would be very classy, but I"m not, so I brought my dress to my seamstress who also recommended it being hemmed. See details in my previous quote to Arnott lol Anyhow, I can't wait to get the two dresses back next week, they're going to be PERFECT now 



BB Bagaholic said:


> Love your collection !



Thank you BB Bagaholic! Do visit back for more stuff 



mushashi415 said:


> beautiful LV



Thanks beautiful LV! have a good weekend!


----------



## No Cute

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks No Cute! but your avatar is so cute!!! brought a smile to my face, and then I laughed when I saw the cat shaver part?!?!? lol I always imagined that my allergies would improve if I shaved my cat. Anyhow, you're too funny!



Thanks for appreciating the humor.  I do love that avatar kitten. The cat shaver part is old, about 18 months.  My cat got attacked by an animal, and I had to shave him down to treat the wounds.  My neighbor came over to follow up on my work (she's a vet tech), and she said  I did an excellent job shaving my cat.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Aww your poor kitty! I hope he's okay now


----------



## Effie_mail

FW06 LV Onatah Cuir in Aubergine  nice color


----------



## pennybear

The LV Suhali le Talentueux in black is so cool~~~~like it !


----------



## vplind

I have read your thread from the beginning and I really enjoyed it! Your CL collection is to die for and your fashion sense is impeccable!! I'm looking forward to your next purchase!


----------



## ilovefashion13

I love your collection! You make me want to go out and buy so many new shoes lol


----------



## Glamouricious

That's impressive!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Effie_mail said:


> FW06 LV Onatah Cuir in Aubergine  nice color





pennybear said:


> The LV Suhali le Talentueux in black is so cool~~~~like it !





vplind said:


> I have read your thread from the beginning and I really enjoyed it! Your CL collection is to die for and your fashion sense is impeccable!! I'm looking forward to your next purchase!





ilovefashion13 said:


> I love your collection! You make me want to go out and buy so many new shoes lol





Glamouricious said:


> That's impressive!!!



 all so much ladies!!! you are too kind with your words! I hope you're all having a wonderful summer, enjoying the Olympics, and always acquiring more goodies to your own lovely collections


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Next up is one of my most expensive shoe purchases...

*Christian Louboutin FW12 Altadama 140 in Python Perche Soleil
*
The shoes are a gorgeous array of cyan, green, and yellow - like a watercolor painting. Not only is the color one of the best Louboutin has made, the Altadama is also one of my favorite styles because of how comfortable they are at 140. The pitch is not so steep and really easy to walk in. I do have to admit that in the beginning, I was not really fond of the double platform. It always looked somewhat clunky to me, and it still is a little bit... but ever since I bought this style in the Royal Blue Watersnake last year, I've been a total convert. 

Here are some pictures, enjoy!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Modeling pictures:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Now i have a MAJOR problem with these shoes - THE COLORS WASH OFF!!!

So being experimental in nature, I was curious and tested a small spot with my own saliva at the front vamp of the shoe and the green dye easily came off showing a silver base! (see pic)

I'm beginning to think if these are "left over" paint for the "Silver Crystal" pythons from last season and then they're just adding extra colored paint on top of this silver paint???? 

As with every pair of my shoes, and particularly for exotics, I spray them with my Meltonian spray. Being careful, I sprayed 2 light coats (whereas normally I really saturate every coat) and I can see that there are some changes in the color distribution. It's like when the shoes are wet with the spray, the colors WOBBLE, then they dry with more of a silvery tone (see pic). I don't think I'm going to spray another coat anymore for fear of the color fading more. In the pic you can see that cyan becomes more silver, green becomes MORE saturated in color, and yellow becomes lighter. The pix are not really that obvious in showing the redistribution of colors (also cuz I took the pix with different lighting), but I could see the difference in real life.





Then I thought about using my Meltonian CREAM and tested a small spot (see last 2 pix). Rather than getting the shoes wet again with the spray, the cream is more like a conditioner and is thick which may waterproof them better... Or so I thought...
So I tried the cream today and it's still took off so much of the dye!!! Probably more so than the spray because you're directly rubbing on the python. The red arrows show the blue python area where I rubbed and took off the dye.

Arrrrrggghhhh... I'm kinda annoyed now. I don't think the dye should be coming off this easily for something that I paid almost $2000!!! Louboutin should know that with good quality shoes, people will likely keep them for a longer time, and therefore will bring them to the cobbler's to get proper maintenance for python (eg. conditioning, cleaning, brightening....etc). *How the heck are we supposed to condition the python if whatever we rub/spray onto it takes off the color so easily?!?!?!? *


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Omg  how infuriating!!! I am so glad you took all the pics that you did and I would demand an exchange.  The shoe is just incredible. You described it perfectly: a watercolor painting. 

Before I even saw the close up pic of your towel, my eyes went right to the picture above it. Very telling, indeed.


----------



## arnott

Are you going to return those shoes, Cec?


----------



## ecjay

I understand. My mother had THE Hermes bag that was passed on to me. Unfortunately I was too young and ignorant to know what it was - alas.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Omg  how infuriating!!! I am so glad you took all the pics that you did and I would demand an exchange.  The shoe is just incredible. You described it perfectly: a watercolor painting.
> 
> Before I even saw the close up pic of your towel, my eyes went right to the picture above it. Very telling, indeed.



Thanks for your understanding! It seems like with all my major purchases, something goes wrong... but I'm still glad to own them and will take extra good care of the fragile color now. So I will be keeping them. However, I will write to CL's customer service to let them know of them, because they should really put a varnish coating on top of this or some sort of fixative to prevent the color from running. In the past, my other exotics or other regular leather CL shoes never had a color fading issue.



arnott said:


> Are you going to return those shoes, Cec?



Unfortunately CL boutiques do not allow for returns. They will do exchanges, but I've already decided to keep them and walked around in them in my home. Like I said on top, I will write to CL's customer service to let them know of this color issue because it's never happened in the past before.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks for your understanding! It seems like with all my major purchases, something goes wrong... but I'm still glad to own them and will take extra good care of the fragile color now. So I will be keeping them. However, I will write to CL's customer service to let them know of them, because they should really put a varnish coating on top of this or some sort of fixative to prevent the color from running. In the past, my other exotics or other regular leather CL shoes never had a color fading issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately CL boutiques do not allow for returns. They will do exchanges, but I've already decided to keep them and walked around in them in my home. Like I said on top, I will write to CL's customer service to let them know of this color issue because it's never happened in the past before.




Absolutely. And I agree with your next step. Too much $$$ to even be the slightest bit unhappy.


----------



## bucha

That's too bad you have such issues with your new CL shoes, especially when they were that expensive. 

The rest of your collection is out of this world! I am about to become a senior resident and my collection is nothing compared to yours! Great taste and great modeling pictures too!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Absolutely. And I agree with your next step. Too much $$$ to even be the slightest bit unhappy.



I'll keep you and everyone else up to date for what CL customer service has to say! thanks again Alex! 



bucha said:


> That's too bad you have such issues with your new CL shoes, especially when they were that expensive.
> 
> The rest of your collection is out of this world! I am about to become a senior resident and my collection is nothing compared to yours! Great taste and great modeling pictures too!



Hi bucha! thank you for visiting my collection!
I have no doubt that you'll be able to acquire more goodies in the future!  It's just a matter of time and obsession! What residency program are you in? Feel free to PM me instead if you wish to speak more privately! See you around on tPF!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

oh my goodness... 2 days later I check back and this thread went over 100 000 views/hits!!! lol


----------



## thejetsetgirl

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *DSQUARED2 SS09 Black Crepe Gold+Wood Chain Halter Dress*
> 
> - You think Hervé Léger is tight? Try this! lol OMG, it was such a struggle to get into this dress! I forgot that Italian brands run super small. Well after a good 15 mins, I finally yanked the dress on and wow.... This is definitely a keeper! I think it looks great, better than HL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^For ref: Louboutin Decolzep in black kid leather
> Funny story, the other day I was doing some grocery shopping. A lady approached me and started squealing after seeing the red sole and asked to touch the shoes... :weird:
> 
> 
> *Mark & James by Badgley Mischka*
> 
> - I love it! However, the dress is too long, I'll have to hem it...


Ah! So I know this is completely and totally late, but that Dsquared Chain Link dress MAKES YOU LOOK LIKE A BOND GIRL. In the most perfect, Monaco-in-January, slightly badass, knockout way.

Also: I'm making my way through your entire thread and I love love love your collection! Especially because you're a medical school student, as crazy as that sounds. I'm very into fashion, and constantly struggling with the outside world because they think fashion and driven intelligence are mutually exclusive.

 Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

thejetsetgirl said:


> Ah! So I know this is completely and totally late, but that Dsquared Chain Link dress MAKES YOU LOOK LIKE A BOND GIRL. In the most perfect, Monaco-in-January, slightly badass, knockout way.
> 
> Also: I'm making my way through your entire thread and I love love love your collection! Especially because you're a medical school student, as crazy as that sounds. I'm very into fashion, and constantly struggling with the outside world because they think fashion and driven intelligence are mutually exclusive.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!



thank you so much  you are too kind!
The dress is incredibly gorgeous, but I'm afraid I need to let it go. It's just way too tight on me after I gained some weight recently.
And I agree about fashion and intelligence are not mutually exclusive. It's like people saying you need to balance work and family/personal life. It's true that it's difficult and a lot of us can't, but there are people who are able to if you organize yourself  Now as with fashion, I think it would be easier, especially now that I've graduated lol
I hope everything goes well with your studies (I suppose you're a med student?)!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Recently I&#8217;ve been absolutely obsessed with *David Yurman*'s jewelry&#8230; I&#8217;ll just say that my interested peeked when I saw a drug representative decked out in DY&#8217;s classic cable earrings, necklace, bracelet, and black onyx Albion ring. I do own 2 Albion rings in *Blue Topaz* and *Citrine* with diamonds, but now I need/want MORE!!! lol I&#8217;m just waiting for a major GC event next time so that I can get a couple of things&#8230;




Anyhow, things turned to me browsing Tiffany's bead bracelets which I adore and sort of regret ever since I gave up a chance to purchase them in person. As you may recall, I bought the *Sterling Silver* bead bracelet a year ago, so I&#8217;ve been eyeing *Paloma Picasso*&#8217;s *Blue Chalcedony*, *Multicolored Precious Gem Stones*, and *Pearl *bracelets. *David Yurman* also has something similar with their new *Spiritual Beads* collection, but after countless days of comparison, I went for *Tiffany&#8217;*s cuz they&#8217;re cheaper lol (which is rare)&#8230;




At first, I was told that the blue chalcedony and multicolored bracelets are on back-order because they're completely sold out in Canada. The SA I spoke to said they&#8217;d arrive late September to early October, but I&#8217;m guaranteed to get them. So fine, I thought I'd just get the Pearl bracelet first and I'll wait. However, each day for the next three days, I was sent an email for shipment tracking info! Based on the shipping origin, it seems like the SA had asked for my bracelets to be sent urgently from the USA hub! It must've been cuz he asked me if there was a special occasion and I told him my birthday's coming up!

Anyhow I'm really happy and impressed by Tiffany's customer service. Before I always checked out Holt Renfrew's Tiffany counter which is NOT associated with the company itself since they're owned by HR. It was always such a drag: don't have good selection, the things I wanted were never there, and if I asked for transfer - nope they would not do it, and inquiries re. special order - whoa it was like never heard of and near impossible (and I was asking for an expensive gemstone ring to be set in GOLD rather than silver, it was like, what? You do not want to make money??? ok...)...  Sorry for the rant, but I must re-iterate that HR is useless.

Anyhow I've received my pearl and multi-gemstone bracelet. I should get my blue chalcedony bracelet on Monday. I can&#8217;t wait to stack them all up! They're so fun!


*Tiffany & Co Pearl Bead Bracelet 7.5-8 mm with Return to Tiffany Heart Tag (Medium Size)*

Oh yes, I asked to have the heart tag engraved as well 
















^For ref: I'm also wearing my *David Yurman Petit Albion ring in Citrine*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Tiffany & Co: Paloma Picasso's Multi-Colored Precious Gemstones Bead Bracelet (Medium Size)*

This bracelet is so STUNNING that I'm thinking maybe I need to buy 2 more for a few family members? Hmm...  Anyhow, in clockwise order,
- Azur Malachite: Has a dark turquoise sea-green color marblized with dark brown hues
- Lapis Lazuli: Navy blue with silver and black specks
- Rhodochosite: Pink with gray tone swirls
- Amethyste: This looks more purple in the prototype pix, but mine looks clear with light pink hues?
- Rose Quartz: Light pink, very close to the Amethyste
- Hawk's Eye Quartz: Looks black in pix, but is actually a deep metallic blue
- Green Aventurine: This is probably the brightest, it almost glows!
- Tiger's Eye: A pretty metallic yellow/brown gemstone
- Dumortierite: Similar to Lapis, but no silver specks
- Blue Lace Agate: A very pretty lilac/blue bead with clear swirls
- Red Jasper: A beautiful fiery red stone
- Hydrogrossular Garnet: Looks like Jade? I can't tell the difference
- Jasper: A crackly ugly yellow bead... My least favorite lol
- Rhodonite: A bright pink bead with gray/black swirls
- Nephrite Jade: A mucky dark green - I like lighter green, pink, or lavender Jadeite instead...

















^For ref from left to right:

Tiffany's Pearl Bracelet with RTT Heart Tag
Tiffany's Sterling Silver Bead Bracelet
Tiffany's PP Bead Bracelet with Multi-Gemstones
Links of London's Sweetie Watch with Mother of Pearl Dial and Pink Sapphire
Handmade Freshwater Pearl + Swarovski Crystal bracelet that was given to me as a gift
Handmade Coral Bead Bracelet that was also given to me


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Tiffany & Co: Paloma Picasso's Multi-Colored Precious Gemstones Bead Bracelet (Medium Size)*
> 
> This bracelet is so STUNNING that *I'm thinking maybe I need to buy 2 more for a few family members? *Hmm...  Anyhow, in clockwise order,
> - Azur Malachite: Has a dark turquoise sea-green color marblized with dark brown hues
> - Lapis Lazuli: Navy blue with silver and black specks
> - Rhodochosite: Pink with gray tone swirls
> - Amethyste: This looks more purple in the prototype pix, but mine looks clear with light pink hues?
> - Rose Quartz: Light pink, very close to the Amethyste
> - Hawk's Eye Quartz: Looks black in pix, but is actually a deep metallic blue
> - Green Aventurine: This is probably the brightest, it almost glows!
> - Tiger's Eye: A pretty metallic yellow/brown gemstone
> - Dumortierite: Similar to Lapis, but no silver specks
> - Blue Lace Agate: A very pretty lilac/blue bead with clear swirls
> - Red Jasper: A beautiful fiery red stone
> - Hydrogrossular Garnet: Looks like Jade? I can't tell the difference
> - Jasper: A crackly ugly yellow bead... My least favorite lol
> - Rhodonite: A bright pink bead with gray/black swirls
> - Nephrite Jade: A mucky dark green - I like lighter green, pink, or lavender Jadeite instead...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1828914
> 
> 
> View attachment 1828915
> 
> 
> View attachment 1828916
> 
> 
> View attachment 1828917
> 
> 
> View attachment 1828918
> 
> 
> ^For ref from left to right:
> 
> Tiffany's Pearl Bracelet with RTT Heart Tag
> Tiffany's Sterling Silver Bead Bracelet
> Tiffany's PP Bead Bracelet with Multi-Gemstones
> Links of London's Sweetie Watch with Mother of Pearl Dial and Pink Sapphire
> Handmade Freshwater Pearl + Swarovski Crystal bracelet that was given to me as a gift
> Handmade Coral Bead Bracelet that was also given to me



Can I be in your family?!    JK!    Nice bracelets!  I don't own any Tiffany bracelets, only necklaces!  When is your birthday?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^PMing you


----------



## LVcouturex

Your white Murakami speedy is teasing me.  I've wanted one for ages but they never have them in  Lovely collection xox


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LVcouturex said:


> Your white Murakami speedy is teasing me.  I've wanted one for ages but they never have them in  Lovely collection xox



Hi LVcouturex!

If they don't have one in, you can always ask if other boutiques have any in stock by asking the SA to check on the computer inventory. They can then do a store transfer (at no extra cost to you and you're not obliged to buy it either). If they're completely sold out in the country, you can still always ask for the SA to put you on the waitlist. I'm sure they would be happy to help you out 

Hope this helps and thank you for visiting my thread!


----------



## LVcouturex

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hi LVcouturex!
> 
> If they don't have one in, you can always ask if other boutiques have any in stock by asking the SA to check on the computer inventory. They can then do a store transfer (at no extra cost to you and you're not obliged to buy it either). If they're completely sold out in the country, you can still always ask for the SA to put you on the waitlist. I'm sure they would be happy to help you out
> 
> Hope this helps and thank you for visiting my thread!


Thanks for replying to me   I live in Ireland so there are only two Louis Vuitton stores in the entire country.  They don't have it available here at the moment and I haven't bothered going on the waiting list, but I think I will now  xox


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Tiffany's Paloma Picasso Bead Bracelet in Blue Chalcedony, Amazonite, and Gray Moonstones (Medium Size):*







^The turquoise background can be misleading for the colors, so I put the bracelet on a white limestone background below.













^My only issue with this bracelet is the length, which hangs looser compared to all my other bracelets. Is it me, or do Tiffany's bracelet lengths seem *HIGHLY INCONSISTENT???* btw I ordered Medium size which should be 7.5 inches for all of them, and yet they're not...
I also counted the number of beads and compared them to the prototype pix online which are the same and the bead colors were also in the same order.
My multicolor gemstone bracelet has 15 beads...
Blue bracelet has 16 beads...
Silver bracelet has 17 beads...
All the beads are also claimed to be 10mm each...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

While cleaning my jewelry stash today, I found a Tiffany's necklace that I only wore once back in 2010... I took it out of the pouch and it was FULL OF BLACK TARNISH! I tried my best to polish the silver with my David Yurman cloth, but the silver still looks yellow. Anyhow, this is the best I can do, but I should've taken a pic of pre-polishing to show how nasty the tarnish was! lol

*Tiffany's Elsa Peretti Sterling Silver Heart (Small) on 16 Inch Chain:*


----------



## Eva1991

Love your bracelets! On the length issue, I'd suggest you ask a jewller to fix it for you, if it feels ready to fall off your hand.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Eva1991 said:


> Love your bracelets! On the length issue, I'd suggest you ask a jewller to fix it for you, if it feels ready to fall off your hand.



Thanks for the suggestion Eva!
I think it's "okay" as long as I stack up a bunch of bracelets and keep the blue bracelet first/high up on my arm 
However if it does become more loose with wear in the future, I will ask Tiffany's to re-string the beads and leave one out to make the length the same as my other bracelets


----------



## mlag724

CEC.LV4eva said:


> While cleaning my jewelry stash today, I found a Tiffany's necklace that I only wore once back in 2010... I took it out of the pouch and it was FULL OF BLACK TARNISH! I tried my best to polish the silver with my David Yurman cloth, but the silver still looks yellow. Anyhow, this is the best I can do, but I should've taken a pic of pre-polishing to show how nasty the tarnish was! lol
> 
> *Tiffany's Elsa Peretti Sterling Silver Heart (Small) on 16 Inch Chain:*
> 
> View attachment 1834013
> 
> 
> View attachment 1834014
> 
> 
> View attachment 1834015
> 
> 
> View attachment 1834016
> 
> 
> View attachment 1834012


 Love the beautiful shirt you're wearing. That's my favorite color. Jewelry is fab as well. There are jewelry boxes that keep sterling silver from tarnishing. It really works. I got a couple from HSN. I love sterling but stopped buying or using because the tarnishng issue. So I cleaned everything up and tried it out.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mlag724 said:


> Love the beautiful shirt you're wearing. That's my favorite color. Jewelry is fab as well. There are jewelry boxes that keep sterling silver from tarnishing. It really works. I got a couple from HSN. I love sterling but stopped buying or using because the tarnishng issue. So I cleaned everything up and tried it out.



Thanks for the tip mlag! Is there a special name/terminology for this type of non-staining silver jewelry box? It sounds fabulous! I was actually looking for a jewelry box recently, so I'll definitely look into this


----------



## mlag724

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks for the tip mlag! Is there a special name/terminology for this type of non-staining silver jewelry box? It sounds fabulous! I was actually looking for a jewelry box recently, so I'll definitely look into this


 Don't remember the name. I bought while watching a jewelry show on HSN. I"m sure if you go to hsn.com and type CL Jewelry Boxes, it will come up. There are different sizes and colors. They aren't expensive. Let me know if you find what you need. Colleen Lopez is the designer so that's why the name CL.


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> While cleaning my jewelry stash today, I found a Tiffany's necklace that I only wore once back in 2010... I took it out of the pouch and it was FULL OF BLACK TARNISH! I tried my best to polish the silver with my David Yurman cloth, but the silver still looks yellow. Anyhow, this is the best I can do, but I should've taken a pic of pre-polishing to show how nasty the tarnish was! lol
> 
> *Tiffany's Elsa Peretti Sterling Silver Heart (Small) on 16 Inch Chain:*
> 
> View attachment 1834013
> 
> 
> View attachment 1834014
> 
> 
> View attachment 1834015
> 
> 
> View attachment 1834016
> 
> 
> View attachment 1834012



  Love the open heart!  My rose gold one is my favorite necklace!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mlag724 said:


> Don't remember the name. I bought while watching a jewelry show on HSN. I"m sure if you go to hsn.com and type CL Jewelry Boxes, it will come up. There are different sizes and colors. They aren't expensive. Let me know if you find what you need. Colleen Lopez is the designer so that's why the name CL.



Thanks mlag!!! I checked out HSN and she has beautiful jewelry boxes. She calls them "Jewel Gaurd" to prevent the silver from tarnishing. Unfortunately they don't ship to Canada. I also browsed through Ebay. Hopefully a seller will get back to me and ship to my area. I think it's odd that a lot of them don't ship internationally... If all else fails, I'm going to buy those anti-tarnish strips that you can place in silverware which are good for 6 month.
Thanks again for all your great suggestions 



arnott said:


> Love the open heart!  My rose gold one is my favorite necklace!



Thanks! Your rose gold is gorgeous! I'm thinking of giving mine away to my cousin again... I feel like the necklace is too dainty for me and that I'm about to break the delicate chain any second lol. 

btw... I got something (or rather some thingS lol) citrine from Tiffany coming up to go with my DY citrine ring...  Hope you'll like them!


----------



## stephci

LOVE your collection and your louboutins


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Tiffany Sparklers 3.0TCW Citrine Earrings in Sterling Silver Setting*


I really disliked citrine as a kid. Yet, somewhere along my late teen years, I've grown to love my birthstone, probably because it was my first real gift from a boy (not the flowers picked out from a yard of weeds...lol) was a citrine necklace. I like the warmth in the color and how it brings out my Asian yellowness lol. It's a particularly beautiful gemstone to be worn in the evening when the sun starts to set and you get this golden glow from the gemstone. 










Pix below with a silver background to better show the faceting shades of yellow:











Lastly, mod pic:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Tiffany Sparklers 1.5TCW Citrine Necklace with 16 Inch Sterling Silver Chain*

I like to buy things in sets... So I got this necklace to go with my new earrings.
I really like this necklace and think it's a very good deal from Tiffany's. I don't really get a lot of their pricing for many other silver products that easily go 500$+++ This necklace is affordable and beautiful. It's the perfect size for just enough bling 





Again, on a silver background to see the gemstone better:










Mod pic:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lastly, a look at my mini citrine collection. 
I plan to get David Yurman's Citrine Cable bracelet next to complete my collection...


----------



## Katiesmama

Beautiful!   I love citrine.    Lovely collection, Cec


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Katiesmama said:


> Beautiful!   I love citrine.    Lovely collection, Cec



Thank you! Yes, Citrine is a beautiful color!!! 



stephci said:


> LOVE your collection and your louboutins



Thank you very much stepci for visiting!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

You have an amazing collection! Love them all!! Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## merekat703

You have a beautiful collection!! I would love to look in your closet! Do you have a huge walk in?


----------



## polishhor

you have SO many lovely pieces!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> You have an amazing collection! Love them all!! Congrats and thanks for sharing!



Thank you ashley! do come back for more updates 



merekat703 said:


> You have a beautiful collection!! I would love to look in your closet! Do you have a huge walk in?



Thanks merekat! Hmm... I have spare small guest bedroom that I've converted into a walk-in closet, but it doesn't have enough wardrobe space, so I keep most of my clothing in my bedroom closets. It's a hassle trying to organize everything. 



polishhor said:


> you have SO many lovely pieces!!!



Thank you for visiting my thread polishhor!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you ashley! do come back for more updates :



oh, I definitely will!


----------



## merekat703

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks merekat! Hmm... I have spare small guest bedroom that I've converted into a walk-in closet, but it doesn't have enough wardrobe space, so I keep most of my clothing in my bedroom closets. It's a hassle trying to organize everything.
> 
> 
> !


 Nice! I turned our spare bedroom in to my "closet/girl room" too.


----------



## pursonalstyle

Great collection. Love the charm!


----------



## brownie20

lovely collection.  thanks for sharing and can't wait to see more!


----------



## beckonice

I really love the presentations you make for each of your new purchase: the colors, the pictures, it's beautiful and I think it shows how much you care for those items. Congrats! Everything is stunning.


----------



## Elsie87

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Lastly, a look at my mini citrine collection.
> I plan to get David Yurman's Citrine Cable bracelet next to complete my collection...
> 
> View attachment 1845849
> 
> 
> View attachment 1845850



Love this!  

You look fab, *Cec*!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

pursonalstyle said:


> Great collection. Love the charm!



Thank you pursonalstyle! 



brownie20 said:


> lovely collection.  thanks for sharing and can't wait to see more!



Thanks brownie! oh there's always more coming lol... just uploaded some more pix, hope you'll enjoy them!



joiexiang said:


> show us more!



hehe thank you for visiting joiexiang! I just got more jewelry, hope you like them 



beckonice said:


> I really love the presentations you make for each of your new purchase: the colors, the pictures, it's beautiful and I think it shows how much you care for those items. Congrats! Everything is stunning.



Thanks beckonice! haha yeah, a couple of PFers and I have this OBSESSIVE picture taking activity that we must do with every purchase before wearing them. Come to think of it, I probably enjoy taking pix more so than acquiring the products themselves lol. I should be a photographer in my alternate life... or a cobbler 

btw... do you skate? just wondering from your member name... I used to figure skate, still love the sport!!! See you around!



Elsie87 said:


> Love this!
> 
> You look fab, *Cec*!



Hey Elsie! I haven't talked to you in a while! I hope things are going well with you and your shopping sprees! Thanks for visiting my thread again


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Another preview, just got a lil more jewelry from Saks, Neimans, and Mona Moore... Will showcase each piece individually as soon as I edit the pix (nasty cloudy/rainy day) - hold on!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*David Yurman Large Oval Links Chain Bracelet in Sterling Silver - 7.5 inches
*

This bracelet is quite tempting... I love the EXTRA EXTRA LARGE version but it's so heavy!!! Unfortunately the extra large size was not available when I placed the order which is what I would've preferred, but this size is still kinda cute. I haven't seen this one in person before, so I was kinda expecting it to be bigger. Nonetheless, it might go with my Tiffany's bracelets better since they're more dainty. I do love the easy clasp/hinge closure!!! And just for this 10/10 points 
OMG!!! I need to rant about how difficult it is to put on Tiffany's bracelets in the morning when I'm always in a rush to run out lol...  Those tiny lil lobster clasps KILL my manicure AND are so hard grasp! As you can see, I'm petite and my hands are pretty small imo and I don't think I'm clumsy at all... so I can't imagine how some others (ie my mom lol) manage. Tiffany has gotta be less stingy with its silver and make BIGGER CLASPS!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*1AR by UNOAERRE 18K White and Yellow Gold-Plated Earrings*

Hmm... never seen this brand before, but it was on Sak's Fashion Fix, one of those super saver deals that I snatched for 30$. I'm not crazy for chandelier or any kind of earrings with too much "dangle" power lol, so these are pretty cute and classic imo. Not bad considering that they're gold-plated and made in Italy!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Raven Kauffman Couture SS12 Croc-Print Brass Cuff
*

RK's a really good brand with fab accessories, including one of a kind handbags. There's always a couple of evening bags that I really like. The jewelry line is also very unique with some very edgy pieces. This cuff is made with 100% solid reclaimed brass in the USA. There are 3 tones available, all which are gorgeous! Mine is called "blacked brass" which I scored for 75% off from Mona Moore's summer sale!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

okay, I have one last reveal (my favorite ) pending... and I'm too lazy to edit more pix, so will wait for tomorrow! Good night everyone!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Sorry for the delay folks, got some unexpected extra things to do at work the last few days. I finally had time to post up the remaining pix!

*David Yurman Pearl Quatrefoil Popcorn Chain Necklace in Sterling Silver Cable Links - 40 Inches
*

This is a gorgeous necklace chain that I fell in love with because it can be dressed up or down. It looks good worn just like that, as a double strand necklace, or even as a bracelet! The freshwater pearls are mostly white, but a few have pinkish undertones. Largest pearls measure 10-11mm and smallest 4-5mm. It's also one of the few more affordable styles still made in the USA. Surprisingly, it doesn't bother me that this brand in particular imports their products from several developing countries - I'm not sure why, but I think it's because I just really like the designs by DY. The quality is still excellent imo, so I'll continue to buy more DY pieces 



















Can be worn as single or double strand:


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Raven Kauffman Couture SS12 Croc-Print Brass Cuff
> *
> 
> RK's a really good brand with fab accessories, including one of a kind handbags. There's always a couple of evening bags that I really like. The jewelry line is also very unique with some very edgy pieces. This cuff is made with 100% solid reclaimed brass in the USA. There are 3 tones available, all which are gorgeous! Mine is called "blacked brass" which I scored for 75% off from Mona Moore's summer sale!
> 
> View attachment 1859668
> 
> 
> View attachment 1859664
> 
> 
> View attachment 1859665
> 
> 
> View attachment 1859666
> 
> 
> View attachment 1859667



Hello Cec, what does reclaimed mean?


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *David Yurman Large Oval Links Chain Bracelet in Sterling Silver - 7.5 inches
> *
> 
> This bracelet is quite tempting... I love the EXTRA EXTRA LARGE version but it's so heavy!!! Unfortunately the extra large size was not available when I placed the order which is what I would've preferred, but this size is still kinda cute. I haven't seen this one in person before, so I was kinda expecting it to be bigger. Nonetheless, it might go with my Tiffany's bracelets better since they're more dainty. I do love the easy clasp/hinge closure!!! And just for this 10/10 points
> OMG!!! I need to rant about how difficult it is to put on Tiffany's bracelets in the morning when I'm always in a rush to run out lol...  Those tiny lil lobster clasps KILL my manicure AND are so hard grasp! As you can see, I'm petite and my hands are pretty small imo and I don't think I'm clumsy at all... so I can't imagine how some others (ie my mom lol) manage. Tiffany has gotta be less stingy with its silver and make BIGGER CLASPS!!!
> 
> View attachment 1859574
> 
> 
> View attachment 1859575
> 
> 
> View attachment 1859576
> 
> 
> View attachment 1859577
> 
> 
> View attachment 1859578
> 
> 
> View attachment 1859579



Looks like you've had a shopping spree lately!  Lucky you!  Are you still going to get the cable bracelet?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Hello Cec, what does reclaimed mean?



My understanding is recycled?



arnott said:


> Looks like you've had a shopping spree lately!  Lucky you!  Are you still going to get the cable bracelet?



Shhhhhh!!!! not so loud... you're spoiling the future reveals 
So yes, I'm looking at a few items... Just need to wait for my GC to arrive and then spend it on another GC event


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Overdue reveal:

*Giuseppe Zanotti's Daddy Saragein OTK Boots in Pebbled Black Calf Leather*

These are super comfy!!! The leather is so soft and goes really well with skinny jeans for a casual chic look. I was looking for the longest time for a pair OTK flat boots without any embellishments. OTK is already a statement boot in and of itself, so I really don't like too much bells and whistles. Did I mention that I got them 80% off???


----------



## jhs216

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Balenciaga FW11 Classic City in Argent Foncé*
> 
> This is my first Bal, but last purchase for the next little while. I never thought that I'd own a B-bag, but I just fell in love with the color. It's very unique and nothing like I've seen before. Sure, there were nice colors in the past, but I could live without them. As I've mentioned before, the color is translated to "Dark Silver" in English and it belongs to the metallic family. However, it's not like a "in your face" kind of metallic, but rather more of a shiny sheen with blue undertones, which makes it very wearable. It's also very lightweight which is what Bal is known for and thus makes their bags very practical as well.



Just came to say I am in love with this bag.
One sold on ebay a couple days ago for $799! Argh!! I wish I had seen it last week!! I'm slowly making my way to the beginning of this thread.

Your collection is TDF.


----------



## bluefisher

Nice lv'collectiom


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jhs216 said:


> Just came to say I am in love with this bag.
> One sold on ebay a couple days ago for $799! Argh!! I wish I had seen it last week!! I'm slowly making my way to the beginning of this thread.
> 
> Your collection is TDF.



Thanks jhs! Yeah, I've missed out on a couple of pieces in the past and always regretted for not having purchased them. So now, my philosophy is "buy now, think later" 



bluefisher said:


> Nice lv'collectiom



Thank you bluefisher!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Balenciaga FW12 "Money" Wallet in Lagon Lambskin with G12 Rose Gold Hardware*

One of the reasons that got me interested in Balenciaga was the creation of the Mini Giant aka G12 hardware. I know the "purist" Balenciaga fans are not fond of it and still prefer the original G21 hardware, but I honestly think that the original studs looked out of proportion. It was just too big and blingy for my taste. In fact, I even prefer the classic/regular hardware than the G21. Anyhow, the new Mini Giants look PERFECTLY in PROPORTION with the smaller accessories imo. My favorite color of this season is also this deep saturated turquoise color called "Lagon" - just beautiful together with the rose gold hardware imo. I was searching for this combo for a long time but finally found one overseas, so I'm super happy 

Will post mod pix later this week with ANOTHER BAL REVEAL  (have yet to pick up my purchase... hehe). Stay tuned!


----------



## crazy4gucci

k- my mouth is still hanging open!!! thanks for sharing! I'll keep checking back for my fix


----------



## eifitcon

The Lagon Balenciaga Wallet is so beautiful! And I agree with you about the hardware, i normally prefer RH but G12 looks great on smaller items.
I can't wait to see your second Bal purchase too


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

crazy4gucci said:


> k- my mouth is still hanging open!!! thanks for sharing! I'll keep checking back for my fix



Thanks Gucci for visiting! Do check back cuz I've got got more fixes for you  



eifitcon said:


> The Lagon Balenciaga Wallet is so beautiful! And I agree with you about the hardware, i normally prefer RH but G12 looks great on smaller items.
> I can't wait to see your second Bal purchase too



Thank you eifitcon! The Lagon is a seriously beautiful color - so deep and saturated! I just posted up my second bal reveal... Hope you'll like it  Take care!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Balenciaga Giant City in Lagon Lambskin and G12 Rose Gold Hardware*

Umm... I think the color speaks for itself - I just LOVE this deep and rich color called "Lagon" and IRL it's even MORE saturated! I was originally contemplating on getting the Lagon City with RGH overseas, but NM just got theirs in stock at the time of the Bet2Get event which was perfect for some major savings. Balenciaga has updated the inside layout of the bag (see pictures). Previously, there was just one zipper pocket on the back side of the bag. Now this zipper pocket is deeper/bigger (same width) and there's the addition of 2 open pockets on the front side of the bag. The right pocket is smaller and fits your iPhone perfectly. At first I thought there was a defect in the bag as I found a HOLE in the pockets. Then I realized that there were 4 holes on each side of the 2 pockets - I guess it helps dust and crumbs filter through... lol

Modeling pix to come shortly with another reveal...



















Picture together with my *Lagon Money*:


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

That color is amazing Cecilia. I have never been a fan of the giant hardware but I certainly wouldn't turn this bag down if someone said, "here you go" lol.

Loving all the new goodies as well. Those otk boots are sexsay!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Alex Spoils Me said:


> That color is amazing Cecilia. I have never been a fan of the giant hardware but I certainly wouldn't turn this bag down if someone said, "here you go" lol.
> 
> Loving all the new goodies as well. Those otk boots are sexsay!



Hey Alex! Thanks! Glad to see you again 
Yeah, I was never a fan of the original Giant hardware... but I think the mini ones are really cute! This rose-gold also doesn't scream too much bling like the silver and gold hardwares since the Lagon color is already a standout on its own


----------



## irene83

CEC.LV4eva said:


> RO Jacket continued...
> I'm wearing Hudson jeans and CL Lady Claude for reference
> View attachment 1280544
> View attachment 1280545
> View attachment 1280546
> View attachment 1280547
> View attachment 1280548
> 
> 
> I've been reading up on this designer and he definitely has a very captivating persona. I'm very much intrigued, especially with his relationship with his wife, Michelle Lamy. I love how he is said recently "fashion is too French now" and his attitude is so blunt and direct in his speech



love the jacket. It is beautiful!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

irene83 said:


> love the jacket. It is beautiful!



Thank you Irene! Yes, it's one of my favorite fall jackets! I get a lot of compliments on them and people are always staring (in a good way) at them lol


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

This reveal deserves special attention - introducing *my UHG*:

*Christian Louboutin FW08 Forever Tina 120 in Black Suede*

2008 was an important year for me as I converted from bag to shoe addiction. I had purchased already 3 pairs of CLs. My first being the Simple 85 for my White Coat Ceremony as we transitioned from "laymen" medical students to clerks working in the hospitals. My second and third purchases (Décolzep 120 and Triclo 100) were made on the same day after I had just received another scholarship. It was also the day when I promised myself to NEVER shop with a guy again after we had a major fight in the boutique about frivolous purchases... It was so embarrassing and I was not even using his money!

Anyway, as the fall season trickled in, I fell in love with the Forever Tina boots that were so fun and comfortable to walk in! However, I could not justify paying them at full retail price which came out to something like 1800$ after tax. I decided to wait for them to go on sale and I was also planning to get them in the gorgeous purple suede when I would be traveling to the USA. Nonetheless, my trip got cancelled for whatever last minute issue I had (I think I was going for a conference originally).

As I was stuck in Canada, Rosenstein's sold out all their stock, but Holt Renfrew still had one last pair in my size and it was ON SALE for about 700$. The shoes were hidden from the vast majority of clients and I had my SA take them out for me in secret. Why didn't I buy them??? Because of 3 issues:
1. I suddenly thought they may not be practical and they'd be another "frivolous" purchase as I remembered the major fight with my last purchases.
2. The right shoe's insole had a little bump right on the ball of my foot (which could have been easily fixed by adding a jelly insole which I usually do anyhow with all my boots to make them extra comfy).
3. Small scratch on the heel (which is like no big deal for me now).

Ultimately I think it was #1 that made me REGRET not purchasing the shoes. The lesson here that I've learned is NEVER LISTEN TO A GUY'S OPINION when it comes to shopping! I've waited and stalked for 3 years on Ebay to finally have found a decent pair that was worn probably 5-10 times judging by the sole but still in excellent condition at a fraction of the original price! Here is my new UHG:















Comparison pix to my *CL FW09 Piros 120 *which is almost the same boot in terms of internal construction. They have the same heel height, same pitch, same internal platform. The almond toe and leg circumference are the same as well. I purchased the Piros at full retail price the next year after having missed out on the Forever Tinas and to this day, it's still one of my favorite and most comfortable go-to booties.





Lastly, modeling pix:
Sorry, they don't show the boots very well...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Modeling pix of my *CL Forever Tina* together with my new *Balenciaga Lagon City*:








Thank you everyone for letting me share!!!


----------



## crazy8baglady

I lovelovelove your new city!!


----------



## Katiesmama

Your new Bal is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Leona Helmsley

Loving the Bal, The color is TDF!!!

Congrats on getting your boots they look great on you.


----------



## Tarhls

Cecilia I love your collection and the stories behind your gorgeous bag and shoes.

You have amazing taste.


----------



## sedgewick

Loving this thread SO much!


----------



## neobaglover

You have a really great collection


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hey Alex! Thanks! Glad to see you again
> Yeah, I was never a fan of the original Giant hardware... but I think the mini ones are really cute! This rose-gold also doesn't scream too much bling like the silver and gold hardwares since the Lagon color is already a standout on its own



Oh those are mini ones. I don't think I have ever seen them before. Still, the color of the bag and wallet jump off the screen. You have so many amazing items but I know you worked very hard for them so keep gettin' and keep showin'


----------



## DonnaHawk

Love your new B items and the boots as well.....you have great taste...thanks for the beautiful pictures...I enjoy viewing your collection.


----------



## eifitcon

Oh my, the Lagon Bal City bag is even prettier than the wallet. Love it!


----------



## alwaysadira

As a med school hopeful, you definitely inspire me! Work (and study!) hard, help people, and look impeccable


----------



## LVoeShopping

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Balenciaga Giant City in Lagon Lambskin and G12 Rose Gold Hardware
> 
> Umm... I think the color speaks for itself - I just LOVE this deep and rich color called "Lagon" and IRL it's even MORE saturated! I was originally contemplating on getting the Lagon City with RGH overseas, but NM just got theirs in stock at the time of the Bet2Get event which was perfect for some major savings. Balenciaga has updated the inside layout of the bag (see pictures). Previously, there was just one zipper pocket on the back side of the bag. Now this zipper pocket is deeper/bigger (same width) and there's the addition of 2 open pockets on the front side of the bag. The right pocket is smaller and fits your iPhone perfectly. At first I thought there was a defect in the bag as I found a HOLE in the pockets. Then I realized that there were 4 holes on each side of the 2 pockets - I guess it helps dust and crumbs filter through... lol
> 
> Modeling pix to come shortly with another reveal...
> 
> Picture together with my Lagon Money:



 this color is just absolutely breath taking! Thank you for sharing it with is, you have amazing taste!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

alwaysadira said:


> As a med school hopeful, you definitely inspire me! Work (and study!) hard, help people, and look impeccable



Thank you! And yes, study hard, work like crazy, and shop shop shop 



LVoeShopping said:


> this color is just absolutely breath taking! Thank you for sharing it with is, you have amazing taste!



Thank you for visiting LVoeShopping! Absolutely, I saw that color and knew it would be amazing IRL!



DonnaHawk said:


> Love your new B items and the boots as well.....you have great taste...thanks for the beautiful pictures...I enjoy viewing your collection.



Thank you Donna! Do visit back for more stuff 



Alex Spoils Me said:


> Oh those are mini ones. I don't think I have ever seen them before. Still, the color of the bag and wallet jump off the screen. You have so many amazing items but I know you worked very hard for them so keep gettin' and keep showin'



hehe, thanks Alex! yeah, I like the mini hardware with the accessories cuz they're more proportional! 



neobaglover said:


> You have a really great collection



Thanks neobaglover! Do visit again for more stuff! 



sedgewick said:


> Loving this thread SO much!



Thank you for visiting sedgewick!



Tarhls said:


> Cecilia I love your collection and the stories behind your gorgeous bag and shoes.
> 
> You have amazing taste.



hehe I just blurb too much! thank you for visiting! 



Leona Helmsley said:


> Loving the Bal, The color is TDF!!!
> 
> Congrats on getting your boots they look great on you.



Thanks Leona! I just love the boots, I don't even need to wear them, I just look at them and they make me feel "complete" after all these years 



Katiesmama said:


> Your new Bal is gorgeous!!!!!



Thanks for visiting Katiesmama!



crazy8baglady said:


> I lovelovelove your new city!!



Thank you Crazy! I just got more minis....


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

It seems like I've been gone FOREVER, but I'm back from Shanghai and I also visited several other cities in China which most people probably don't know... I went to see my family and did lots of sightseeing which was fabulous since I wasn't able to do that on my last visit to Shanghai two years ago. The food was awesome - I'm so glad I got a few weeks of no cooking haha! I'd do my +++ walking/shopping/touristing in the daytime, come back from dinner to go down to the spa in my hotel, come home late and chillax in my king size bed with one hand of fresh juice, the other hand with cakes/dessert, and fall asleep watching TV LOL. Anyhow, I hauled a couple of goodies that I was dying for but was not able to get in Canada...

Note: I don't really know if the colors are correct for all the Bal accessories below... I'm just judging by looking at the season of production. I'm usually pretty specific (aka obsessive lol) about details, but the SA was speaking in Chinese and I understood ~60%. Her English was incomprehensible, but it seemed like she understood me. Anyhow, we communicated by me speaking in English and her speaking in Chinese. 


*Balenciaga FW12 Mini First in Rose Thulian*









^Reference: Lagon G21 RGH City





*Balenciaga FW11 Mini First in Bleu Paon*









^I only brought my Lagon City on my trip, so I was only able to use this as the background bag.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Balenciaga SS12 Porte iPhone in Bleu Indigo*

I wanted something pink or yellow, but they didn't have any of these colors... So I went for RGH instead 








Lastly, group shot:





Next up is something that I've always liked season after season from this brand's classic collection, but never really thought I needed to spend an extraordinate amount of money on...

*Moncler FW12 Angers Down Jacket with Raccoon Fur Trim*

There's various colors available for this classic style, but as always, I prefer black or white (and the latter is not available). The size is 0 for reference. 














I have a few other reveals to come...


----------



## cheer_up_cherry

Those mini first are so cute!


----------



## Flip88

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Balenciaga SS12 Porte iPhone in Bleu Indigo
> 
> I wanted something pink or yellow, but they didn't have any of these colors... So I went for RGH instead
> 
> Lastly, group shot:
> 
> Next up is something that I've always liked season after season from this brand's classic collection, but never really thought I needed to spend an extraordinate amount of money on...
> 
> Moncler FW12 Angers Down Jacket with Raccoon Fur Trim
> 
> There's various colors available for this classic style, but as always, I prefer black or white (and the latter is not available). The size is 0 for reference.
> 
> I have a few other reveals to come...



Lovin this thread, your Moncler looks lovely. All nice,and look forward to more reveals.


----------



## dcrazybaghag

amazing lv collection!


----------



## PoshVintageCH

So it took me a while, but I got through the entire thread and the conclusion is... you are FAB!! I definitely need a subscription to keep up to date with the newest additions to your closet! Oh man, I can't wait for the next one!!!! I'm now hooked to CL's closet


----------



## Maddy luv

amazing collection of beauties


----------



## kookla99

Wow! Amazing! Awesome collection!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Maddy luv said:


> amazing collection of beauties





kookla99 said:


> Wow! Amazing! Awesome collection!





PoshVintageCH said:


> So it took me a while, but I got through the entire thread and the conclusion is... you are FAB!! I definitely need a subscription to keep up to date with the newest additions to your closet! Oh man, I can't wait for the next one!!!! I'm now hooked to CL's closet





dcrazybaghag said:


> amazing lv collection!





Flip88 said:


> Lovin this thread, your Moncler looks lovely. All nice,and look forward to more reveals.





cheer_up_cherry said:


> Those mini first are so cute!




Thank you all very very much! everyone's collection here on tPF are all very inspirational to me and get my list of shopping stuff ticked off quickly


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Well I'm not much of an Hermès fan (yet), but I'm not going to say "NO!" if things are gifted to me... 

*Hermès FW12 L'Instruction du Roy (en monter à cheval) Carré 90 cm - Rose Indien/Orange/Gris by Henri D'Origny*








*Hermès 32 cm Belt Kit in Black/Indigo Navy Togo Leather with Brushed Gold H-Buckle*

I think that's the leather...? Anyhow, it's a "hand-me-down" from my cousin. It's hard to see here but one side is a dark navy blue and the is black. Both sides can be worn - reversible. 





My final and most favorite purchase of the trip:

*Jade Bangle - Grade "A" Jadeite in Mint Green with Lavender Hues*

One of my objectives on this trip was to buy a good quality jade bangle. I was looking at some high end boutiques that were asking for insane prices for what I was looking at (and I know my specifics and how much they should be valued). Anyhow I really didn't think they were worth it. Then on an unexpected trip to another city, I visited one of China's biggest jade factories... Oye... this was trouble LOL. I had the entire tourist group waiting for me cuz I got the manager out to show me some of their jade bangles...
After an hour, I came home with this baby which cost me a mini fortune. The jade is jadeite ("new" jade as opposed to nephrite which is the traditional Chinese jade) of grade A quality which means that it's untempered with, no artificial dies, no UV enhancements, no chemicals...etc. It's also quite translucent when I hold it up to light. Pink, lavender, or paler green hues are more popular with the younger generation, whereas classically a deep saturated green is more desirable in the older population. Lavender is very rare and I can't possibly afford one that's highly saturated which is like extremely rare. So I'm very pleased to have gotten something with just a hint of purple 











Lastly, of course I had to replenish my cosmetics and skincare stuff:
Lancôme Mousse Éclat X 2 - This foam cleanser is amazing, I have been using it for 10+ years!!!
La Prairie Cellular Hand Cream - yeah I know 120$ is expensive for hand cream... but I wash my hands like 20-30 times a day... I need EXCESSIVE pampering for my hands lol and once you try it, you will NEVER go back!
SKII Cellumination Essence EX - something new that I haven't tried... Looks like some whitening serum?
Guerlain Terracotta Light Face Powder - haven't tried this either, but I need a new bronzer. I know some people think I'm crazy that I use both whitening products and bronzers LOL. Well I think make-up is to enhance one's features, and what's best than playing with light? Knowing your facial structures and where to add a highlighter or bronzer can make significant difference especially when taking pix 
La Prairie Caviar Luxe Eye Lift Cream - ummm... It's LP. No brand beats LP's eyecreams imo and I need whatever is the best for my sleepless nights.
Flowery box highlighter - Some sort of Korean brand?
3 Concept Eyes - eyeshadow/blusher
Lancôme Hypnôse Mascara - I've been using this also for almost 10 years now and I still love love love it! Of course I've tried all sorts of other mascaras too, but I always go back to it. I also like the other variation called Hypnôse Drama which is amazing as well!
Chanel Aqualumière, Coco Rouge, Coco Rouge Shine - Love Chanel's glosses and lipsticks!!!
Le Blanc de Chanel - whitening foundation exclusive to the Asian market. Usually I load up a lot on these but I still have 2 compacts at home so I didn't want to overdo it. Maybe there are light reflecting particles or something, but I really don't think there's a difference between this and Matte Lumière which I equally like, but I still prefer Le Blanc because it has greater SPF 25 protection whereas Matte is only SPF 10.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I love the new items you got! They are gorgeous!

I can't believe you went to Shanghai! I bet the food was awesome! I didn't get a chance to stop by this year so I only went to Hong Kong and stayed for a week. It was a short visit but it was still fun.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Well I'm not much of an Hermès fan (yet), but I'm not going to say "NO!" if things are gifted to me...
> 
> *Hermès FW12 L'Instruction du Roy (en monter à cheval) Carré 90 cm - Rose Indien/Orange/Gris by Henri D'Origny*
> 
> View attachment 1931742
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931743
> 
> 
> 
> *Hermès 32 cm Belt Kit in Black/Indigo Navy Togo Leather with Brushed Gold H-Buckle*
> 
> I think that's the leather...? Anyhow, it's a "hand-me-down" from my cousin. It's hard to see here but one side is a dark navy blue and the is black. Both sides can be worn - reversible.
> 
> View attachment 1931741
> 
> 
> 
> My final and most favorite purchase of the trip:
> 
> *Jade Bangle - Grade "A" Jadeite in Mint Green with Lavender Hues*
> 
> One of my objectives on this trip was to buy a good quality jade bangle. I was looking at some high end boutiques that were asking for insane prices for what I was looking at (and I know my specifics and how much they should be valued). Anyhow I really didn't think they were worth it. Then on an unexpected trip to another city, I visited one of China's biggest jade factories... Oye... this was trouble LOL. I had the entire tourist group waiting for me cuz I got the manager out to show me some of their jade bangles...
> After an hour, I came home with this baby which cost me a mini fortune. The jade is jadeite ("new" jade as opposed to nephrite which is the traditional Chinese jade) of grade A quality which means that it's untempered with, no artificial dies, no UV enhancements, no chemicals...etc. It's also quite translucent when I hold it up to light. Pink, lavender, or paler green hues are more popular with the younger generation, whereas classically a deep saturated green is more desirable in the older population. Lavender is very rare and I can't possibly afford one that's highly saturated which is like extremely rare. So I'm very pleased to have gotten something with just a hint of purple
> 
> View attachment 1931746
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931745
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931744
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, of course I had to replenish my cosmetics and skincare stuff:
> Lancôme Mousse Éclat X 2 - This foam cleanser is amazing, I have been using it for 10+ years!!!
> La Prairie Cellular Hand Cream - yeah I know 120$ is expensive for hand cream... but I wash my hands like 20-30 times a day... I need EXCESSIVE pampering for my hands lol and once you try it, you will NEVER go back!
> SKII Cellumination Essence EX - something new that I haven't tried... Looks like some whitening serum?
> Guerlain Terracotta Light Face Powder - haven't tried this either, but I need a new bronzer. I know some people think I'm crazy that I use both whitening products and bronzers LOL. Well I think make-up is to enhance one's features, and what's best than playing with light? Knowing your facial structures and where to add a highlighter or bronzer can make significant difference especially when taking pix
> La Prairie Caviar Luxe Eye Lift Cream - ummm... It's LP. No brand beats LP's eyecreams imo and I need whatever is the best for my sleepless nights.
> Flowery box highlighter - Some sort of Korean brand?
> 3 Concept Eyes - eyeshadow/blusher
> Lancôme Hypnôse Mascara - I've been using this also for almost 10 years now and I still love love love it! Of course I've tried all sorts of other mascaras too, but I always go back to it. I also like the other variation called Hypnôse Drama which is amazing as well!
> Chanel Aqualumière, Coco Rouge, Coco Rouge Shine - Love Chanel's glosses and lipsticks!!!
> Le Blanc de Chanel - whitening foundation exclusive to the Asian market. Usually I load up a lot on these but I still have 2 compacts at home so I didn't want to overdo it. Maybe there are light reflecting particles or something, but I really don't think there's a difference between this and Matte Lumière which I equally like, but I still prefer Le Blanc because it has greater SPF 25 protection whereas Matte is only SPF 10.
> 
> View attachment 1931747
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931748
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931749



Congrats on the jade bangle! It is very very nice! I know it is very hard to get a jade bangle of the hints of green and purple and especially that is not treated with any outside chemicals. I didn't get a chance to get one this year. But instead I got a green jade buddha charm.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats on the jade bangle! It is very very nice! I know it is very hard to get a jade bangle of the hints of green and purple and especially that is not treated with any outside chemicals. I didn't get a chance to get one this year. But instead I got a green jade buddha charm.





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the new items you got! They are gorgeous!
> 
> I can't believe you went to Shanghai! I bet the food was awesome! I didn't get a chance to stop by this year so I only went to Hong Kong and stayed for a week. It was a short visit but it was still fun.



Thank you so much Lavenderduckiez!! Yeah, I would love to go to HK to but I only had 2 weeks' time to visit 3 cities lol. Shanghai's (and most of mainland) shopping is by far inferior to HK and with all the hidden taxes... 
Anyhow, the food was amazing!!!! haha I felt like I was eating ALL the time. 
I'd love to see you buddha charm! I'm really into jade these days and I love all the history and carved pieces from hundreds of years ago. Knowing about jade is a real art, and I'd love to learn more about tea too and traditional Asian instruments (I swear when I retire I'm going to learn how to play one lol).


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My final and most favorite purchase of the trip:
> 
> *Jade Bangle - Grade "A" Jadeite in Mint Green with Lavender Hues*
> 
> One of my objectives on this trip was to buy a good quality jade bangle. I was looking at some high end boutiques that were asking for insane prices for what I was looking at (and I know my specifics and how much they should be valued). Anyhow I really didn't think they were worth it. Then on an unexpected trip to another city, I visited one of China's biggest jade factories... Oye... this was trouble LOL. I had the entire tourist group waiting for me cuz I got the manager out to show me some of their jade bangles...
> After an hour, I came home with this baby which cost me a mini fortune. The jade is jadeite ("new" jade as opposed to nephrite which is the traditional Chinese jade) of grade A quality which means that it's untempered with, no artificial dies, no UV enhancements, no chemicals...etc. It's also quite translucent when I hold it up to light. Pink, lavender, or paler green hues are more popular with the younger generation, whereas classically a deep saturated green is more desirable in the older population. Lavender is very rare and I can't possibly afford one that's highly saturated which is like extremely rare. So I'm very pleased to have gotten something with just a hint of purple
> 
> View attachment 1931746
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931745
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931744
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, of course I had to replenish my cosmetics and skincare stuff:
> Lancôme Mousse Éclat X 2 - This foam cleanser is amazing, I have been using it for 10+ years!!!
> La Prairie Cellular Hand Cream - yeah I know 120$ is expensive for hand cream... but I wash my hands like 20-30 times a day... I need EXCESSIVE pampering for my hands lol and once you try it, you will NEVER go back!
> SKII Cellumination Essence EX - something new that I haven't tried... Looks like some whitening serum?
> Guerlain Terracotta Light Face Powder - haven't tried this either, but I need a new bronzer. I know some people think I'm crazy that I use both whitening products and bronzers LOL. Well I think make-up is to enhance one's features, and what's best than playing with light? Knowing your facial structures and where to add a highlighter or bronzer can make significant difference especially when taking pix
> La Prairie Caviar Luxe Eye Lift Cream - ummm... It's LP. No brand beats LP's eyecreams imo and I need whatever is the best for my sleepless nights.
> Flowery box highlighter - Some sort of Korean brand?
> 3 Concept Eyes - eyeshadow/blusher
> Lancôme Hypnôse Mascara - I've been using this also for almost 10 years now and I still love love love it! Of course I've tried all sorts of other mascaras too, but I always go back to it. I also like the other variation called Hypnôse Drama which is amazing as well!
> Chanel Aqualumière, Coco Rouge, Coco Rouge Shine - Love Chanel's glosses and lipsticks!!!
> Le Blanc de Chanel - whitening foundation exclusive to the Asian market. Usually I load up a lot on these but I still have 2 compacts at home so I didn't want to overdo it. Maybe there are light reflecting particles or something, but I really don't think there's a difference between this and Matte Lumière which I equally like, but I still prefer Le Blanc because it has greater SPF 25 protection whereas Matte is only SPF 10.
> 
> View attachment 1931747
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931748
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931749



So, how much is a "mini fortune"?  :devil:  

And how much was the Lancome foaming cleanser?  I'm happy with my L'Occitane Immortelle Foaming Cleanser, but it's nice to try something new!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> So, how much is a "mini fortune"?  :devil:
> 
> And how much was the Lancome foaming cleanser?  I'm happy with my L'Occitane Immortelle Foaming Cleanser, but it's nice to try something new!



I'll just say that it's an amount that I usually don't spend on for jewelry...

The cleanser is about 35$ but it lasts FOREVER. One bottle goes for 5-6 months for me. It's a self-foaming pump that delivers a very creamy mousse which is great cuz I'm very lazy and I don't want to lather up my own liquid lol.

How about you arnott? Any new purchases lately? I haven't talked to you in a loooonng time!!!


----------



## bostoncous

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Modeling pix of my *CL Forever Tina* together with my new *Balenciaga Lagon City*:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1895646
> 
> 
> View attachment 1895647
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for letting me share!!!


Love your modeling picture, and love your balenciaga! May I ask the dress you were wearing in these photos? What brand? When did you buy it?


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I'll just say that it's an amount that I usually don't spend on for jewelry...
> 
> The cleanser is about 35$ but it lasts FOREVER. One bottle goes for 5-6 months for me. It's a self-foaming pump that delivers a very creamy mousse which is great cuz I'm very lazy and I don't want to lather up my own liquid lol.
> 
> How about you arnott? Any new purchases lately? I haven't talked to you in a loooonng time!!!



But it's an amount you usually spend on bags?  

I see!  I recommend the immortelle foaming cleanser from l'occitane.  It is also self-foaming and only costs $30.  But I'll check out your cleanser when I'm running low.

No, I don't buy designer goods anymore.  I'll have to live vicariously through you!   So when are you going to buy a birkin or kelly?  I can imagine you with a cobalt blue birkin and orange kelly!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> But it's an amount you usually spend on bags?
> 
> I see!  I recommend the immortelle foaming cleanser from l'occitane.  It is also self-foaming and only costs $30.  But I'll check out your cleanser when I'm running low.
> 
> No, I don't buy designer goods anymore.  I'll have to live vicariously through you!   So when are you going to buy a birkin or kelly?  I can imagine you with a cobalt blue birkin and orange kelly!



If you like foaming cleansers, YSL has a pretty nice one as well, but it's more "airy/bubbly" rather than creamy foam.

ughhhh.... not for a while.... I'm planning to buy a house on the river first.... An Hermes bag is probably enough for a portion of the down-payment lol, so it'll have to wait. I'd rather spend on "smaller" purchases, rather than not buy anything for a year just to fund for a bag kwim? Plus there are some work issues... My life is still on the rocky road as I settle myself down.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bostoncous said:


> Love your modeling picture, and love your balenciaga! May I ask the dress you were wearing in these photos? What brand? When did you buy it?



Hi Bostoncous! Thank you for visiting my thread!
The dress is by Three Dots that I purchased from Neiman Marcus. It's actually on sale right now with their promotion going on. It's a cute dress for casual days. Good luck and happy shopping!  

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Three...tid%3D9608&eItemId=prod150200130&cmCat=search


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> If you like foaming cleansers, YSL has a pretty nice one as well, but it's more "airy/bubbly" rather than creamy foam.
> 
> ughhhh.... not for a while.... I'm planning to buy a house on the river first.... An Hermes bag is probably enough for a portion of the down-payment lol, so it'll have to wait. I'd rather spend on "smaller" purchases, rather than not buy anything for a year just to fund for a bag kwim? Plus there are some work issues... My life is still on the rocky road as I settle myself down.



How much is the YSL cleanser?  Probably a lot more than the lancome one?  Does lancome only have one foaming cleanser?  If not, I'll have to remember the name so I don't buy the wrong one. 

When are you planning on buying your first house?  That's awesome!  Congrats!  Hope everything is ok at work.  Feel free to PM me if you ever need to talk!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> How much is the YSL cleanser?  Probably a lot more than the lancome one?  Does lancome only have one foaming cleanser?  If not, I'll have to remember the name so I don't buy the wrong one.
> 
> When are you planning on buying your first house?  That's awesome!  Congrats!  Hope everything is ok at work.  Feel free to PM me if you ever need to talk!



PMing you now


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Something *ORANGE* for you Arnott!!!

*Hermès FW12 Clic Clac H Bracelet in Orange Enamel and 18K GP*












^Sorry, for the scrubs... I know it's not the most glamorous look for Hermes, but I just got home from a long day at work.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Salvatore Ferragamo FW12 Tinkerbell 10 mm Hidden Wedge Flats in Giglio Patent Calf Leather*

No one does comfy AND stylish footwear like Ferragamo. I've always been on the look-out for shoes with a small wedge. I despise floppy flats that have absolutely no support for your heel and arch, which I find even more painful to wear than high heels. So these shoes are perfect for those who want more of a "flat" look, but with a hidden wedge. Personally, I wouldn't mind if they were revealed wedges either. I was debating on whether I should get the fuschia/pink ones here for casual days or black patent instead for work, but I went for the pink cuz I have to stop buying more conservative shoes!!!


----------



## Love4MK

LOVE those Ferragamo flats!!


----------



## Rafs

amazing! just checked out the whole thread in a afternoon! LOL Can't wait to see your next purchases!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Love4MK said:


> LOVE those Ferragamo flats!!



Thank you Love4MK! They're super comfy and I'm glad I got them in the pink color rather than my usual goto black 



Rafs said:


> amazing! just checked out the whole thread in a afternoon! LOL Can't wait to see your next purchases!



Thanks Rafs! hehe, don't worry, I'm sure I'll have more frivolous purchases in the future!


----------



## candyappleofeye

nice!!


----------



## QTbebe

love your reveals and the mod pics!!! you have a gorgeous collection of everything!! hehe


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Well I'm not much of an Hermès fan (yet), but I'm not going to say "NO!" if things are gifted to me...
> 
> *Hermès FW12 L'Instruction du Roy (en monter à cheval) Carré 90 cm - Rose Indien/Orange/Gris by Henri D'Origny*
> 
> View attachment 1931742
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931743
> 
> 
> 
> *Hermès 32 cm Belt Kit in Black/Indigo Navy Togo Leather with Brushed Gold H-Buckle*
> 
> I think that's the leather...? Anyhow, it's a "hand-me-down" from my cousin. It's hard to see here but one side is a dark navy blue and the is black. Both sides can be worn - reversible.
> 
> View attachment 1931741
> 
> 
> 
> My final and most favorite purchase of the trip:
> 
> *Jade Bangle - Grade "A" Jadeite in Mint Green with Lavender Hues*
> 
> One of my objectives on this trip was to buy a good quality jade bangle. I was looking at some high end boutiques that were asking for insane prices for what I was looking at (and I know my specifics and how much they should be valued). Anyhow I really didn't think they were worth it. Then on an unexpected trip to another city, I visited one of China's biggest jade factories... Oye... this was trouble LOL. I had the entire tourist group waiting for me cuz I got the manager out to show me some of their jade bangles...
> After an hour, I came home with this baby which cost me a mini fortune. The jade is jadeite ("new" jade as opposed to nephrite which is the traditional Chinese jade) of grade A quality which means that it's untempered with, no artificial dies, no UV enhancements, no chemicals...etc. It's also quite translucent when I hold it up to light. Pink, lavender, or paler green hues are more popular with the younger generation, whereas classically a deep saturated green is more desirable in the older population. Lavender is very rare and I can't possibly afford one that's highly saturated which is like extremely rare. So I'm very pleased to have gotten something with just a hint of purple
> 
> View attachment 1931746
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931745
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931744
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, of course I had to replenish my cosmetics and skincare stuff:
> Lancôme Mousse Éclat X 2 - This foam cleanser is amazing, I have been using it for 10+ years!!!
> La Prairie Cellular Hand Cream - yeah I know 120$ is expensive for hand cream... but I wash my hands like 20-30 times a day... I need EXCESSIVE pampering for my hands lol and once you try it, you will NEVER go back!
> SKII Cellumination Essence EX - something new that I haven't tried... Looks like some whitening serum?
> Guerlain Terracotta Light Face Powder - haven't tried this either, but I need a new bronzer. I know some people think I'm crazy that I use both whitening products and bronzers LOL. Well I think make-up is to enhance one's features, and what's best than playing with light? Knowing your facial structures and where to add a highlighter or bronzer can make significant difference especially when taking pix
> La Prairie Caviar Luxe Eye Lift Cream - ummm... It's LP. No brand beats LP's eyecreams imo and I need whatever is the best for my sleepless nights.
> Flowery box highlighter - Some sort of Korean brand?
> 3 Concept Eyes - eyeshadow/blusher
> Lancôme Hypnôse Mascara - I've been using this also for almost 10 years now and I still love love love it! Of course I've tried all sorts of other mascaras too, but I always go back to it. I also like the other variation called Hypnôse Drama which is amazing as well!
> Chanel Aqualumière, Coco Rouge, Coco Rouge Shine - Love Chanel's glosses and lipsticks!!!
> Le Blanc de Chanel - whitening foundation exclusive to the Asian market. Usually I load up a lot on these but I still have 2 compacts at home so I didn't want to overdo it. Maybe there are light reflecting particles or something, but I really don't think there's a difference between this and Matte Lumière which I equally like, but I still prefer Le Blanc because it has greater SPF 25 protection whereas Matte is only SPF 10.
> 
> View attachment 1931747
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931748
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931749



How many ml is the LaPrairie hand cream?  Have you ever tried Kiehls hand cream?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> How many ml is the LaPrairie hand cream?  Have you ever tried Kiehls hand cream?



100 mLs

Nope, but for more affordable options, I like Neutrogena and La Roche Posay.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*BLACK FRIDAY REVEALS!!!*

So I got 6 items yesterday... Get ready for lots of pix 

*1. Anzie Classique Blue Topaz 10 mm Stud Earrings in Sterling Silver Setting*

Many of you may not know this new brand, but it is based in my home city Montreal. I was introduced to the brand 2 years ago by a friend who loved jewelry. We were buying things in preparation for our graduation and she got these beautiful earrings that I could not forget. Anyhow, I've been searching for a pair of topaz earrings for a while to match my *David Yurman Petit Albion ring*. I've been hesitant to purchase the matching earrings in the same Petit Albion collection cuz they're really expensive... Anyhow, I waited and waited, finally I found these Anzie earrings on sale for only 100$ (originally 275$)!!! 








*2. Anzie Classique Lapis 10 mm Stud Earrings in Sterling Silver Setting*

Well... they were too good of a deal to pass, so I got another pair!  Love the beautiful royal blue, but I wish there were more pyrite inclusions...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*3. Hermès FW12 Clic Clac H Bracelet in Black Enamel and 18K GP Hardware*

My recent orange enamel H bracelet had some sort of hallucinogenic effect on me... I was like high everyday wanting more bracelets... So now here is my second enamel bracelet...









*4. 3. Hermès FW12 Kelly Double Tour Bracelet in Black Patent Mississippian (aka American) Alligator and 18K GP Hardware*

Then I got a third bracelet... Umm... this is one of those moments where IMPULSE purchases are so bad LOL!!! I could not resist getting it after seeing it right in my face... I mean the price really wasn't *that* bad (for Hermès lol)...








Now a modeling pic of the two together:


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *BLACK FRIDAY REVEALS!!!*
> 
> So I got 6 items yesterday... Get ready for lots of pix
> 
> *1. Anzie Classique Blue Topaz 10 mm Stud Earrings in Sterling Silver Setting*
> 
> Many of you may not know this new brand, but it is based in my home city Montreal. I was introduced to the brand 2 years ago by a friend who loved jewelry. We were buying things in preparation for our graduation and she got these beautiful earrings that I could not forget. Anyhow, I've been searching for a pair of topaz earrings for a while to match my *David Yurman Petit Albion ring*. I've been hesitant to purchase the matching earrings in the same Petit Albion collection cuz they're really expensive... Anyhow, I waited and waited, finally I found these Anzie earrings on sale for only 100$ (originally 275$)!!!
> 
> View attachment 1958144
> 
> 
> View attachment 1958145
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Anzie Classique Lapis 10 mm Stud Earrings in Sterling Silver Setting*
> 
> Well... they were too good of a deal to pass, so I got another pair!  Love the beautiful royal blue, but I wish there were more pyrite inclusions...
> 
> View attachment 1958146
> 
> 
> View attachment 1958147



I really like the colour of the topaz!  And I like the Lapis because it reminds me of Chile!


----------



## eifitcon

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *3. Hermès FW12 Clic Clac H Bracelet in Black Enamel and 18K GP Hardware*
> 
> My recent orange enamel H bracelet had some sort of hallucinogenic effect on me... I was like high everyday wanting more bracelets... So now here is my second enamel bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 1958246
> 
> 
> View attachment 1958247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4. 3. Hermès FW12 Kelly Double Tour Bracelet in Black Patent Mississippian (aka American) Alligator and 18K GP Hardware*
> 
> Then I got a third bracelet... Umm... this is one of those moments where IMPULSE purchases are so bad LOL!!! I could not resist getting it after seeing it right in my face... I mean the price really wasn't *that* bad (for Hermès lol)...
> 
> View attachment 1958244
> 
> 
> View attachment 1958245
> 
> 
> 
> Now a modeling pic of the two together:
> 
> View attachment 1958248



Loving them both! Can't wait to see the other two purchases left


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*5. Hermès FW12 Belt Kit 32 mm in Orange/Black, Togo/Box Reversible Calfskin with Polished Gold-Plated Collier de Chien Buckle*











^Looks fab right? WRONG! I went home all happy... only to find out later upon closer inspection that the belt looks very sloppy in craftsmanship... Yo, I've had H&M belts with better glazing than THIS!!! In fact, the glazing is minimal that there's almost none to begin with... Anyhow, I'm not impressed...





Oh, and here's a belated modeling pic of my other H-belt:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> I really like the colour of the topaz!  And I like the Lapis because it reminds me of Chile!



Thanks Arnott! Yeah, the Topaz is more bedazzling... lol



eifitcon said:


> Loving them both! Can't wait to see the other two purchases left



Thank you Eifitcon! Will load up the pix soon, just doing some editing first. Thanks for being patient lol


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Best for last 

*6. 7 For All Mankind FW12 The Skinny Denim in High Shine Black*




My other mission in the States was to get some coated/waxed jeans cuz they tend to be hard to buy for short, stumpy people like myself... Leather pants are really popular the past season and coated denim is a great way to fake the look. A lot of people don't like leather pants cuz they can get hot underneath really easily, but for me, I don't want to hassle with the professional cleaning.

So I was surfing the net and making my checklist of which jeans to try on. My usual fav brands are 7FAMK, Hudson, and CoH. This time, I had my mind set on J Brand's two pairs, but when I tried them on... oye... they were HORRIBLE - tight, sloppy, ill-fitted, crunchy-hard fabric, and CHEAP looking. It was really per chance that I walked into 7FAMK's boutique as they were having a sale and tried on one of theirs. I did see their waxed jeans online before but they are totally different in person. I thought they were too pleather-ish looking and too shiny as can be seen in the modeling pic. Nonetheless I was blown away by how good they felt and looked. Sleek, edgy, and such silky comfy jeans!!!

Point is - jeans are hard to buy online or by looking at pix. MUST SHOP IN PERSON! I need more 7FALM's waxed denim now!!! 




Close-up of coated fabric:



Mod pix:


^Left pic: Mango T-shirt; Hermès CDC belt; Louboutin Leopard Maggie 140
Right pic: Rick Owens shearling leather jacket; Mango T-shirt; Hermès H-Buckle belt; Louboutin Leopard Maggie 140

I think it's necessary to have a "Butt Shot" when we're discussing jeans


----------



## victoria427

I am in love with your collection! You have fabulous pieces for every occasion and brand!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Best for last
> 
> *6. 7 For All Mankind FW12 The Skinny Denim in High Shine Black*
> 
> View attachment 1958387
> 
> 
> My other mission in the States was to get some coated/waxed jeans cuz they tend to be hard to buy for short, stumpy people like myself... Leather pants are really popular the past season and coated denim is a great way to fake the look. A lot of people don't like leather pants cuz they can get hot underneath really easily, but for me, I don't want to hassle with the professional cleaning.
> 
> So I was surfing the net and making my checklist of which jeans to try on. My usual fav brands are 7FAMK, Hudson, and CoH. This time, I had my mind set on J Brand's two pairs, but when I tried them on... oye... they were HORRIBLE - tight, sloppy, ill-fitted, crunchy-hard fabric, and CHEAP looking. It was really per chance that I walked into 7FAMK's boutique as they were having a sale and tried on one of theirs. I did see their waxed jeans online before but they are totally different in person. I thought they were too pleather-ish looking and too shiny as can be seen in the modeling pic. Nonetheless I was blown away by how good they felt and looked. Sleek, edgy, and such silky comfy jeans!!!
> 
> Point is - jeans are hard to buy online or by looking at pix. MUST SHOP IN PERSON! I need more 7FALM's waxed denim now!!!
> 
> View attachment 1958379
> 
> 
> Close-up of coated fabric:
> View attachment 1958381
> 
> 
> Mod pix:
> View attachment 1958380
> 
> ^Left pic: Mango T-shirt; Hermès CDC belt; Louboutin Leopard Maggie 140
> Right pic: Rick Owens shearling leather jacket; Mango T-shirt; Hermès H-Buckle belt; Louboutin Leopard Maggie 140
> 
> I think it's necessary to have a "Butt Shot" when we're discussing jeans
> View attachment 1958382



How much were the black jeans?  I like!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *5. Hermès FW12 Belt Kit 32 mm in Orange/Black, Togo/Box Reversible Calfskin with Polished Gold-Plated Collier de Chien Buckle*
> 
> View attachment 1958351
> 
> 
> View attachment 1958352
> 
> 
> View attachment 1958353
> 
> 
> 
> ^Looks fab right? WRONG! I went home all happy... only to find out later upon closer inspection that the belt looks very sloppy in craftsmanship... Yo, I've had H&M belts with better glazing than THIS!!! In fact, the glazing is minimal that there's almost none to begin with... Anyhow, I'm not impressed...
> 
> View attachment 1958355
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and here's a belated modeling pic of my other H-belt:
> 
> View attachment 1958354



Are you going to return the orange belt?  That ring on the buckle makes me want to pull it!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> How much were the black jeans?  I like!



189$ originally + 30% off 
I just got another pair with 40% off! Same style, but in the color *Evergreen*



arnott said:


> Are you going to return the orange belt?  That ring on the buckle makes me want to pull it!



lol the ring makes sounds when I walk too. I'm going to keep it still cuz I already wore it and it's hard to come by my size.


----------



## No Cute

You have such beautiful stuff.  

I was shocked by the belt pics, however.  Did you return it? Exchange it?  I'd certainly expect better craftsmanship in that price range.


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> 189$ originally + 30% off
> I just got another pair with 40% off! Same style, but in the color *Evergreen*



Hey that's not a bad price!!  Did it come in a bootcut?  Skinny jeans don't really look good on my thick legs!  

Ooh lets see the evergreen!  :fox:


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I think it's necessary to have a "Butt Shot" when we're discussing jeans
> View attachment 1958382



I can just imagine you setting the timer to take that shot!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

victoria427 said:


> I am in love with your collection! You have fabulous pieces for every occasion and brand!



Thank you so much for visiting Victoria! Be sure to come back for more fun stuff 



No Cute said:


> You have such beautiful stuff.
> 
> I was shocked by the belt pics, however.  Did you return it? Exchange it?  I'd certainly expect better craftsmanship in that price range.



Hey No Cute! We haven't talked in a while! Hope you're doing well!!
As for the belt, I am going to keep it for now. It's hard to come by my size in this color+texture pattern. I'll wear it for a bit but then ask for Hermes to re-glaze the edges later.



arnott said:


> Hey that's not a bad price!!  Did it come in a bootcut?  Skinny jeans don't really look good on my thick legs!
> 
> Ooh lets see the evergreen!  :fox:



Hmmm... I don't know... I just checked 7 For All Mankind's website and they don't have the exact coated finish, but they do have this Onyx Glacier coating in bootleg here:
http://www.7forallmankind.com/Kaylie_Slim_Fit_Bootcut_in_Coated_Onyx_Glacier/pd/np/4940/p/6866.html

It looks more navy than black though??? Hard to tell... but then again, everything's difficult to judge online.



arnott said:


> I can just imagine you setting the timer to take that shot!


----------



## noonoo07

Great new additions!  Congratulations!!


----------



## arnott

Hey Cec, do you like the Anita Ko gold pyramid bracelet?  I think it would look awesome with your waxed jeans and hermes belt!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hmmm... I don't know... I just checked 7 For All Mankind's website and they don't have the exact coated finish, but they do have this Onyx Glacier coating in bootleg here:
> http://www.7forallmankind.com/Kaylie_Slim_Fit_Bootcut_in_Coated_Onyx_Glacier/pd/np/4940/p/6866.html
> 
> It looks more navy than black though??? Hard to tell... but then again, everything's difficult to judge online.



Hey those are pretty nice!  It says it's indigo though, so it's not black.  Is this brand available at Holt Renfrew?


----------



## alyroxanne

OHMY.. I just spent almost my whole day looking through your thread from page 1! 

MINDBLOWN..!! U have such great style.. From classy to edgy! Not forgetting fabulous sexy mod pics, heh. 

Definitely subscribing to your thread.. Keep posting!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

noonoo07 said:


> Great new additions!  Congratulations!!



Thank you noonoo!!!  Hope you're doing well and happy shopping during the holidays! 



arnott said:


> Hey Cec, do you like the Anita Ko gold pyramid bracelet?  I think it would look awesome with your waxed jeans and hermes belt!



Which one is that? Do you have a link?



arnott said:


> Hey those are pretty nice!  It says it's indigo though, so it's not black.  Is this brand available at Holt Renfrew?



I know Holt's carries this brand, but they usually have a limited selection of stuff... You can try ask, but SAs are usually not helpful either and don't know style names or colorways...



alyroxanne said:


> OHMY.. I just spent almost my whole day looking through your thread from page 1!
> 
> MINDBLOWN..!! U have such great style.. From classy to edgy! Not forgetting fabulous sexy mod pics, heh.
> 
> Definitely subscribing to your thread.. Keep posting!



Thank you alyroxanne! Don't be fooled by the pix, I'm really sloppy and non-classy IRL lol. I'm dress really casual most of the time, but tPF allows me to have this alternate life


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Sorry, forgot to post this group pic of my black Friday haul


----------



## arnott

Hey Cec, there are a bunch of pics of the Anita Ko Pyramid bracelet in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/anyone-wearing-pyramid-or-spike-bracelets-676120.html

Whonk whonk!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Sorry, forgot to post this group pic of my black Friday haul
> 
> View attachment 1961724



Is that your table cloth?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Hey Cec, there are a bunch of pics of the Anita Ko Pyramid bracelet in this thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/anyone-wearing-pyramid-or-spike-bracelets-676120.html
> 
> Whonk whonk!



Sorry, not diggin' the pyramid bracelet...



arnott said:


> Is that your table cloth?



lol no I'm not classy enough to buy table cloth... I don't even have a dining table  It's just a scarf that I bought for my cat


----------



## No Cute

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hey No Cute! We haven't talked in a while! Hope you're doing well!!
> As for the belt, I am going to keep it for now. It's hard to come by my size in this color+texture pattern. I'll wear it for a bit but then ask for Hermes to re-glaze the edges later.



I know.  How are you?  I'm good, sometimes great   Too tired half the time to be say great all the time.


----------



## No Cute

^^^Cannot type: Too tired half the time to be able to say I am great all of the time.  

Wow, even corrected, that's still a really bad sentence


----------



## Apelila

I'm so speachless....wow


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Apelila said:


> I'm so speachless....wow



hehe, thank you Apelila! Happy holidays and more shopping 



No Cute said:


> I know.  How are you?  I'm good, sometimes great   Too tired half the time to be say great all the time.
> 
> ^^^Cannot type: Too tired half the time to be able to say I am great all of the time.
> 
> Wow, even corrected, that's still a really bad sentence



haha I *think* I understood the gist of what you were saying the first time, but it's good to clarify too, cuz sometimes i don't think straight either
Happy Christmas and New Year's!!!


----------



## DonnaHawk

Wow...wow...wow
U r a lucky lady


----------



## K.D.

Love your Rick Owens jacket (from your profile pic)!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

K.D. said:


> Love your Rick Owens jacket (from your profile pic)!



Thank you!!! I just got another RO jacket, hope you like it too! Thanks again for visiting!



DonnaHawk said:


> Wow...wow...wow
> U r a lucky lady



hehe... thank you Donna! Happy holidays!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Rick Owens DRKSHDW FW12 Reversible Lamb Fur Hoodie:*

My goodness! This jacket weighs more than my CAT! lol It's definitely my warmest coat ever, even more so than my Mackage and Moncler jackets combined! You really don't need to wear anything thick underneath, just a simple T-shirt and you're ready to face Winter!





Fur side in:



Fur side out:
My preferred way to give more definition to the coat rather than having one big blob of fur...






Lastly, more mod pix (no belt):


----------



## Rafs

Not sure if i'd wear it, but it look absolutely gorgeous on you!! great purchase!


----------



## varida

Stumbled onto this thread by accident......holy crap! :urock:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Rafs said:


> Not sure if i'd wear it, but it look absolutely gorgeous on you!! great purchase!





varida said:


> Stumbled onto this thread by accident......holy crap! :urock:



Thanks ladies! You are all too kind! I hope you all have a wonderful merry Christmas and spend a joyful time with your friends and family!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I have a LOT of nice stuff coming up for Christmas heehee! I can't wait to open up all my presents! :xtree:
One of my new fav items... teaser pic:


----------



## Rafs

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks ladies! You are all too kind! I hope you all have a wonderful merry Christmas and spend a joyful time with your friends and family!



Thanks you for your words!! You're very kind too! I hope you'll have a Merry Christmas as well. Not only I wish you to receive a lot of beautiful presents, but get from the one's that you like, love, respect, comprehension and affection. Really hope that in 2013 you're surrounded with people that only want to do you good


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Rafs said:


> Thanks you for your words!! You're very kind too! I hope you'll have a Merry Christmas as well. Not only I wish you to receive a lot of beautiful presents, but get from the one's that you like, love, respect, comprehension and affection. Really hope that in 2013 you're surrounded with people that only want to do you good



Awww you are so sweet Rafs!!! 
I won't be able to see my family this year, but I do hope that next year I will. So far the only one that's really looking forward to Christmas now is my cat lol. He has a little box of toys and other goodies that he knows belong to him and it's hilarious watching him trying to open the box


----------



## luvluv

You are still posting! Haha I come upon this thread every once and awhile and love to see the items you have obtained! It is neat that you too came to LV with the MC line! That is what started my obsession as well! LOL! Love all of your items!


----------



## RhondaE

Awesome collection!


----------



## Rafs

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Awww you are so sweet Rafs!!!
> I won't be able to see my family this year, but I do hope that next year I will. So far the only one that's really looking forward to Christmas now is my cat lol. He has a little box of toys and other goodies that he knows belong to him and it's hilarious watching him trying to open the box



Lol!!!!! omg, i bet your cat might be the cutest little thing!!! You might not be with then this year, but i'm pretty sure you've not left their thoughts during this amazing time of the year 
p.s i'm dying to see your new purchases!!! this teaser pic made me drool!! LOL


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

luvluv said:


> You are still posting! Haha I come upon this thread every once and awhile and love to see the items you have obtained! It is neat that you too came to LV with the MC line! That is what started my obsession as well! LOL! Love all of your items!



haha yeah... need to stop buying stuff that's why! Have a wonderful Christmas and happy new new year! Hope you get more presents too!



RhondaE said:


> Awesome collection!



Thank you for visiting Rhonda! Let me know if you have a collection starting too! Happy holidays!



Rafs said:


> Lol!!!!! omg, i bet your cat might be the cutest little thing!!! You might not be with then this year, but i'm pretty sure you've not left their thoughts during this amazing time of the year
> p.s i'm dying to see your new purchases!!! this teaser pic made me drool!! LOL



hehe... well soon... I wrapped everything up so I can't open them until after Xmas. Btw, I love your new avatar pic! Is that you? You are really beautiful!!!


----------



## blssdbythbst

Great collection & thanks for all the mod shots, those are always helpful...


----------



## QTbebe

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Rick Owens DRKSHDW FW12 Reversible Lamb Fur Hoodie:*
> 
> My goodness! This jacket weighs more than my CAT! lol It's definitely my warmest coat ever, even more so than my Mackage and Moncler jackets combined! You really don't need to wear anything thick underneath, just a simple T-shirt and you're ready to face Winter!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1974450
> 
> 
> Fur side in:
> View attachment 1974452
> 
> 
> Fur side out:
> My preferred way to give more definition to the coat rather than having one big blob of fur...
> View attachment 1974451
> 
> 
> View attachment 1974452
> 
> 
> Lastly, more mod pix (no belt):
> View attachment 1974454



Your new coat is gorgeous! I especially love it with the fur on the outside. 

you should smile in your pics, you don't look too happy when I look at it  and you should be happy with this amazing collection you have.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

QTbebe said:


> Your new coat is gorgeous! I especially love it with the fur on the outside.
> 
> you should smile in your pics, you don't look too happy when I look at it  and you should be happy with this amazing collection you have.



Aww thanks QTbebe! 
I guess I'm very serious IRL so I'm always frowning (even though I'm happy inside? lol)... My friend is telling me to get Botox like herself recently to get rid of my frown  I don't want to do that yet, I'm only in my 20s!!! lol
Have a great holiday!!! 



blssdbythbst said:


> Great collection & thanks for all the mod shots, those are always helpful...



Thanks for visiting! yeah, I find mod pix are really helpful especially when I research an item that I may want to purchase, but a lot of people only have a pic of two of the item and it's often hard to judge. So when I get something, I always try to post good pix in good lighting to enable others


----------



## Prada_Princess

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Rick Owens DRKSHDW FW12 Reversible Lamb Fur Hoodie:
> 
> My goodness! This jacket weighs more than my CAT! lol It's definitely my warmest coat ever, even more so than my Mackage and Moncler jackets combined! You really don't need to wear anything thick underneath, just a simple T-shirt and you're ready to face Winter!
> 
> Fur side in:
> 
> Fur side out:
> My preferred way to give more definition to the coat rather than having one big blob of fur...
> 
> Lastly, more mod pix (no belt):



Your jacket is unusual and gorgeous! I love it too.


----------



## noonoo07

Great new additions! Cant wait to see the rest!!


----------



## missjesf

By any chance, could you post some pictures of your Louboutins after they have been worn? I am really curious on the red bottoms since they're so shiny and polished when it's new!


----------



## Rafs

CEC.LV4eva said:


> hehe... well soon... I wrapped everything up so I can't open them until after Xmas. Btw, I love your new avatar pic! Is that you? You are really beautiful!!!


Thanks!! I love it as well  Unfortunately it's not me, but i find Geishas really inspiring *-* Every since i was a little girl I look up to them as really amazing girls that are an example of dedication, passion for what they're doing, patience and of course, beauty. Because of this i really like putting their pictures in places that i see very often, such as my phone, social medias and etc so I can remember that hard work really pays off, and not giving up of my dreams


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Prada_Princess said:


> Your jacket is unusual and gorgeous! I love it too.



Thank you Prada_Princess! Hope you had a merry Christmas!!!



noonoo07 said:


> Great new additions! Cant wait to see the rest!!



hehe, thanks noonoo! Will post more stuff later! Hope you had a wonderful Christmas, and best wishes for the new years!



Rafs said:


> Thanks!! I love it as well  Unfortunately it's not me, but i find Geishas really inspiring *-* Every since i was a little girl I look up to them as really amazing girls that are an example of dedication, passion for what they're doing, patience and of course, beauty. Because of this i really like putting their pictures in places that i see very often, such as my phone, social medias and etc so I can remember that hard work really pays off, and not giving up of my dreams



Good for you! I absolutely agree! My moto in life has always been study hard, work hard, play and shop hard  Especially for young adults, it's so important to find something inspirational or have a good role model in their life. Unfortunately, a lot of teens don't have an opportunity to have someone in their life whom they can look up to, but I hope at least they can find a character, singer, writer, scientist...etc who can motivate them  Btw, Hope you had a wonderful Christmas too!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

missjesf said:


> By any chance, could you post some pictures of your Louboutins after they have been worn? I am really curious on the red bottoms since they're so shiny and polished when it's new!



Of course. Here's a pic:




Left shoe is my *Intern flats* - heavily worn and you see the red almost completely gone
Middle shoe is my *AD Python Perche Soleil* - worn about 3-4 times?
Right shoe is my *Azur VP *- Topy rubber outsole added

I usually like my CL shoes to be Topy'ed right away when new, but I moved out of my city and don't see my cobbler that often anymore (and I truly believe he's the best in the entire country...). So whenever I go back to visit my family, I bring a dozen or two of shoes with me to have him Topy the shoes and repair any other issues. I still recommend that if possible, always get your outsole done right away when your shoes are still new. The red is essentially just a layer of varnished paint on leather. It's not really *embedded* in the leather, so it will fade or peel with wear.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Valentino SS13 Rockstud 110mm Heels in Black Patent Leather and Poudre Straps with Platinum Studs*

That's it, CL has officially lost me, or at least temporarily until the brand is able to revamp its image... Anyhow, I'm just in love with Valentino's Rockstud collection. There's the perfect amount of rock/chic/edginess together with class and femininity. Surprisingly, I was able to fit into half a size larger than my usual size cuz I couldn't buy my usual size as the 2013 collection is already selling out like hot nuts in my size. (I just realized this is a very bad sentence LOL)


















^Ref.:
Blouse by H&M
Necklace by Tiffany
Belt by Hermès
Jeans by 7 For All Mankind

I have another pair of shoes and some really nice clothing... but they need to be fixed by my seamstress, so will wait for their reveals!
Thanks for letting me share everyone and I hope you all had a great time shopping over the holidays


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Those Valentinos look so amazing on you!!! Especially in the pics where we see just your legs.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Those Valentinos look so amazing on you!!! Especially in the pics where we see just your legs.



Thanks Alex! I love your new avatar! haha


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks Alex! I love your new avatar! haha


----------



## RhondaE

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Valentino SS13 Rockstud 110mm Heels in Black Patent Leather and Poudre Straps with Platinum Studs
> 
> That's it, CL has officially lost me, or at least temporarily until the brand is able to revamp its image... Anyhow, I'm just in love with Valentino's Rockstud collection. There's the perfect amount of rock/chic/edginess together with class and femininity. Surprisingly, I was able to fit into half a size larger than my usual size cuz I couldn't buy my usual size as the 2013 collection is already selling out like hot nuts in my size. (I just realized this is a very bad sentence LOL)
> 
> ^Ref.:
> Blouse by H&M
> Necklace by Tiffany
> Belt by Hermès
> Jeans by 7 For All Mankind
> 
> I have another pair of shoes and some really nice clothing... but they need to be fixed by my seamstress, so will wait for their reveals!
> Thanks for letting me share everyone and I hope you all had a great time shopping over the holidays



Love this look!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Valentino SS13 Rockstud 110mm Heels in Black Patent Leather and Poudre Straps with Platinum Studs*
> 
> That's it, CL has officially lost me, or at least temporarily until the brand is able to revamp its image... Anyhow, I'm just in love with Valentino's Rockstud collection. There's the perfect amount of rock/chic/edginess together with class and femininity. Surprisingly, I was able to fit into half a size larger than my usual size cuz I couldn't buy my usual size as the 2013 collection is already selling out like hot nuts in my size. (I just realized this is a very bad sentence LOL)
> 
> View attachment 1997920
> 
> 
> View attachment 1997921
> 
> 
> View attachment 1997922
> 
> 
> View attachment 1997923
> 
> 
> View attachment 1997924
> 
> 
> View attachment 1997925
> 
> ^Ref.:
> Blouse by H&M
> Necklace by Tiffany
> Belt by Hermès
> Jeans by 7 For All Mankind
> 
> I have another pair of shoes and some really nice clothing... but they need to be fixed by my seamstress, so will wait for their reveals!
> Thanks for letting me share everyone and I hope you all had a great time shopping over the holidays



*Squints*  Which Tiffany necklace is that?


----------



## mrsandagi

Amazing taste and collection!!!


----------



## Rafs

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Good for you! I absolutely agree! My moto in life has always been study hard, work hard, play and shop hard  Especially for young adults, it's so important to find something inspirational or have a good role model in their life. Unfortunately, a lot of teens don't have an opportunity to have someone in their life whom they can look up to, but I hope at least they can find a character, singer, writer, scientist...etc who can motivate them  Btw, Hope you had a wonderful Christmas too!!!



EXACTLY what i always think to myself  If you study and work hard, then you'll have time and money to do whatever you want  
Thanks, i did have a wonderful Christmas, what about you? 
AMAZING Valentinos btw!! I've been eyeing this model in the nude color like FOR EVER!! p.s beautiful legs as well!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> *Squints*  Which Tiffany necklace is that?



Just the Elsa Peretti heart



mrsandagi said:


> Amazing taste and collection!!!



Thanks Mrsandagi! Happy New Year!



Rafs said:


> EXACTLY what i always think to myself  If you study and work hard, then you'll have time and money to do whatever you want
> Thanks, i did have a wonderful Christmas, what about you?
> AMAZING Valentinos btw!! I've been eyeing this model in the nude color like FOR EVER!! p.s beautiful legs as well!!



Christmas was good  Got to relax a bit.
Thanks! Oh you should really get the Valentino's! Have you checked out the Valentino shoe thread? You will get very inspired there... 
Happy New Year too!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

More *Valentinos* from the new collection!!!

*SS13 Rockstud Kitten Heels in Patent Pop Gardenia with Platinum Studs*

Don't really like the nude... looks dusky on my pale skin... so I went for the pink instead which is much more refreshing looking imo. Plus I don't have any pale pink shoes, so these would be great for the summer! Again, I would prefer, half size down from what I got, but I have to settle as these were almost instantaneously sold out! I have some new clothing that are still getting altered, so I'll post modeling pix later with these shoes. Enjoy the pix!


----------



## Rafs

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Christmas was good  Got to relax a bit.
> Thanks! Oh you should really get the Valentino's! Have you checked out the Valentino shoe thread? You will get very inspired there...
> Happy New Year too!!!



So glad your Christmas was good, thanks for the happy new year wishes...I really hope you'll have a great year too!
No, I haven't  I'll definetely check this thread out! Unfortunetly i can't afford buying Valentino's now (one day i will )i'm just a student...
Also, in Brazil is not very easy to buy designer products very easily and when you do find them the prices are out of this world LOL


----------



## Elizabel

I have so enjoyed this journey from the first post!

Thanks so much for sharing.

E x


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Rafs said:


> So glad your Christmas was good, thanks for the happy new year wishes...I really hope you'll have a great year too!
> No, I haven't  I'll definetely check this thread out! Unfortunetly i can't afford buying Valentino's now (one day i will )i'm just a student...
> Also, in Brazil is not very easy to buy designer products very easily and when you do find them the prices are out of this world LOL



Aww... I know what you mean about prices... Some friends I know will travel to Europe or the States and buy in BULK designer goods cuz their home country is so expensive. I was not long ago a student too, but it's all about working hard at first and then later on, cruise control, enjoying life 



Elizabel said:


> I have so enjoyed this journey from the first post!
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> E x



Thank you Elizabel! hehe I'm glad you enjoyed the pix! Happy New Year!


----------



## cecemonroe

great luggage collection!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Here's just a modeling pic of my last Valentino purchase:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Rag & Bone FW12 Hyde Denim with Distressed Lambskin Front Panel
*

I really love these jeans! They fit well and wear nicely too without being too shiny like most smooth leather finishes. Sorry, the black is really hard to photography, but I hope the close-up of the pants can give you a better idea of the texture.












Ref.:
H&M shirt
Matthew Williamson for H&M belt
Alexis Bittar necklace
Christian Louboutin Lady Peep Mandarin Python


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Roland Mouret SS12 True Blue Skirt*

I have the same material Herbert dress which I adore. In fact the entire collection was gorgeous and I was lucky enough to have scored this skirt for a steal one day. I did have it altered to my height, otherwise as most RM styles, they tend to run very long.












^Ref.:
Mango tank top and cardigan
Manolo Blahnik BB lace satin heels


----------



## AliciaDA

You're collection is AMAZING!!!!! I'm curious to see your closet, how do you showcase all your great items?


----------



## zzarazza

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Roland Mouret SS12 True Blue Skirt*
> 
> I have the same material Herbert dress which I adore. In fact the entire collection was gorgeous and I was lucky enough to have scored this skirt for a steal one day. I did have it altered to my height, otherwise as most RM styles, they tend to run very long.
> 
> View attachment 2026774
> 
> 
> View attachment 2026764
> 
> 
> View attachment 2026765
> 
> 
> View attachment 2026766
> 
> ^Ref.:
> Mango tank top and cardigan
> Manolo Blahnik BB lace satin heels


ooh, love the skirt, how does the material feel?


----------



## MsBusyBee

Um.....I love your collection!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AliciaDA said:


> You're collection is AMAZING!!!!! I'm curious to see your closet, how do you showcase all your great items?



Hi AliciaDA! Thanks again! Yeah, I turned my small little guest room into a storage room/walk-in closet. I have a few pix of me trying to set up the room earlier on page 34 here. I probably should do an updated pic now... Btw, how's it going with the Balenciaga shopping? 



zzarazza said:


> ooh, love the skirt, how does the material feel?



Thanks! The material is really soft on the inside. Outside feels "bubbly" due to the texture. The skirt is great for spring and fall cuz it's overall quite thick and warm 



MsBusyBee said:


> Um.....I love your collection!



hehe, thank you MsBusyBee!!!


----------



## AliciaDA

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hi AliciaDA! Thanks again! Yeah, I turned my small little guest room into a storage room/walk-in closet. I have a few pix of me trying to set up the room earlier on page 34 here. I probably should do an updated pic now... Btw, how's it going with the Balenciaga shopping?



Aw you def should! It's going great! I ended up getting Lagon after all  bought a Lagon RH Velo and the holiday pearly rh wallet in pink  now trying to decide what's next ha ha!


----------



## tannersheppard

Your bags (and you) are super cute. What a great collection! I love the stories to go with them.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AliciaDA said:


> Aw you def should! It's going great! I ended up getting Lagon after all  bought a Lagon RH Velo and the holiday pearly rh wallet in pink  now trying to decide what's next ha ha!



Ooooh congrats! I love the holiday collection! So pretty in the pink too! Does the metallic wear off with wear? 



tannersheppard said:


> Your bags (and you) are super cute. What a great collection! I love the stories to go with them.



Thank you tannersheppard! You are too kind


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Danier Collection Lambskin/Ponte Leggings*

The fit isn't the greatest cuz I don't like high rise pants, but I had to go back and get them because the price was a steal compared to many other brands and allows me to have a more practical pair. I do love this Canadian brand's gloves - affordable and great selection! Sorry again for the poor quality pix, hard to photograph black ush:












^Ref.: 
Jacket - Teenflo
T - Walmart!
Heels - Valentino


----------



## fashionista_E

OMG    what a collection!! superbbb, im really


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

You're so super fly.


----------



## deeliz1973

You are truly a fashion inspiration. Thanks for sharing your treasure )


----------



## Eru

This is the most absurdly fantastic set of shoes and clothes,   What a wardrobe!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

fashionista_E said:


> OMG    what a collection!! superbbb, im really





Alex Spoils Me said:


> You're so super fly.





deeliz1973 said:


> You are truly a fashion inspiration. Thanks for sharing your treasure )





Eru said:


> This is the most absurdly fantastic set of shoes and clothes,   What a wardrobe!



 to all you wonderful ladies who continue to inspire me on tPF!!!


----------



## daphodill84

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Danier Collection Lambskin/Ponte Leggings
> 
> The fit isn't the greatest cuz I don't like high rise pants, but I had to go back and get them because the price was a steal compared to many other brands and allows me to have a more practical pair. I do love this Canadian brand's gloves - affordable and great selection! Sorry again for the poor quality pix, hard to photograph black ush:
> 
> ^Ref.:
> Jacket - Teenflo
> T - Walmart!
> Heels - Valentino



I think they look great on you! I love Danier too!


----------



## Nolia

Hey Cecilia! I haven't seen you in ages over at the CL forum!  Just wanted to pop by and say "Hi" as well as "congrats" on all your latest purchases!!  Expecially those H finds! =)


----------



## Got2bauthentic

Wow! It looks amazing. This is what I need for this summer.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

daphodill84 said:


> I think they look great on you! I love Danier too!



Thank you daphodill! Yeah, Danier has good leather, but they need to update some of their jacket styles AND get that online website going so that customers can shop online 



Nolia said:


> Hey Cecilia! I haven't seen you in ages over at the CL forum!  Just wanted to pop by and say "Hi" as well as "congrats" on all your latest purchases!!  Expecially those H finds! =)



Hey Nolia!!! Yeah, I'm a busy bee these days so I don't post as much, but I keep on buying stuff... So thanks for the "congrats" lol. I hope you're doing well too. Any new shoe purchases? 



Got2bauthentic said:


> Wow! It looks amazing. This is what I need for this summer.



Thanks!


----------



## Nolia

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hey Nolia!!! Yeah, I'm a busy bee these days so I don't post as much, but I keep on buying stuff... So thanks for the "congrats" lol. I hope you're doing well too. Any new shoe purchases?



Just a pair of flat sandals in the dead middle of a Canadian winter.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*J Brand L8001 Stretch French Lambskin Pants *

Finally I have a chance to post my new leather pants! I got these at the same time as my other 2 pairs, but didn't have a chance to take modeling pix until today. I've already worn them a dozen times and they're super comfy. They were perfectly tight in the beginning, but not have stretched out a bit at the knees. They do bounce back in shape after I take them off though. They're absolutely my favorite pair of pants these days! Really comfy and wearable. 
The pix shown here are the altered version - hemmed and tapered more at the distal extremities.







Outfit:
Top and jacket - Dynamite
Belt - Hermès
Sandals - Christian Louboutin 8 Mignons









^Again, the necessary "butt shot." You also see the quality of the lambskin better here.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Nolia said:


> Just a pair of flat sandals in the dead middle of a Canadian winter.



lol that's okay... my last shoe purchase was some slippers... I guess it's more suitable for our climate... :snowballs:


----------



## PinkFlower

I absolutely enjoyed looking at your collection. I LOVE the variety! The Hermes bracelets are on my wish list. Thank you so much for posting all these amazing pictures, it was a lot of fun looking through all of them!

P.S. This is the first post I've ever made here on tPF!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

PinkFlower said:


> I absolutely enjoyed looking at your collection. I LOVE the variety! The Hermes bracelets are on my wish list. Thank you so much for posting all these amazing pictures, it was a lot of fun looking through all of them!
> 
> P.S. This is the first post I've ever made here on tPF!



Thanks PinkFlower! Yeah, that's why I like to take detailed pix of various items to enable others , but more seriously though, when I do my research before buying something I'm always on the hunt for good quality pix and they're hard to find! So whenever possible, I take as many pix as I can to help others 
Also, welcome to tPF!!! It's a great community of obsessive shoppers


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

My belated reveal:

*Manolo Blahnik FW12 BB 105mm in Fodera Rosé Suede*

I was really lucky to have snatched these up during the sales and they were also the last pair in my size! They were about 250$ - a total steal and a great addition to my BB collection. I wear almost all my BBs for work only, so my modeling pix this time will be an updated "romantic" look that you can wear to work this Valentine's day! I usually post an outfit pic with my Louboutin Very Galaxy which has been deemed my V-day shoes every year, but I think the beautiful lilac color of these BBs is so sweet. Step aside *red* and *pink* hues!!! 










Outfit:
Chinese silk blouse
Ann Taylor cashmere cardigan
RW & Co dress skirt
Club Monaco python belt
Tiffany, David Yurman, and Sorelli jewelry
Louis Vuitton Onatah Cuir bag
Manolo Blahnik BB


----------



## No Cute

^^^Fabulous outfit!  You always look smashing!  Do you still have all the things in this thread? Or do you sell sometimes?  I wonder how you manage your closet.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

No Cute said:


> ^^^Fabulous outfit!  You always look smashing!  Do you still have all the things in this thread? Or do you sell sometimes?  I wonder how you manage your closet.



Agree and curious to know too, lol.


----------



## Got2bauthentic

No Cute said:


> ^^^Fabulous outfit!  You always look smashing!  Do you still have all the things in this thread? Or do you sell sometimes?  I wonder how you manage your closet.


I was thinking exactly the same. Totally agree with you, she looks amazing!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

No Cute said:


> ^^^Fabulous outfit!  You always look smashing!  Do you still have all the things in this thread? Or do you sell sometimes?  I wonder how you manage your closet.





Alex Spoils Me said:


> Agree and curious to know too, lol.





Got2bauthentic said:


> I was thinking exactly the same. Totally agree with you, she looks amazing!!!



Thanks ladies! Truthfully, I don't sell much... I guess I'm a HOARDER 
Hmm... I'd say maybe I've sold a dozen items over all these years... but it's really because I have absolutely no use for it or there's a change of style/taste so that I don't like the item anymore. Nonetheless, I usually buy stuff with plans of keeping it and the resale market is just a hassle imo... I'd rather give things away (usually to my cousin) than to sell them.


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My belated reveal:
> 
> *Manolo Blahnik FW12 BB 105mm in Fodera Rosé Suede*
> 
> I was really lucky to have snatched these up during the sales and they were also the last pair in my size! They were about 250$ - a total steal and a great addition to my BB collection. I wear almost all my BBs for work only, so my modeling pix this time will be an updated "romantic" look that you can wear to work this Valentine's day! I usually post an outfit pic with my Louboutin Very Galaxy which has been deemed my V-day shoes every year, but I think the beautiful lilac color of these BBs is so sweet. Step aside *red* and *pink* hues!!!
> 
> View attachment 2059336
> 
> 
> View attachment 2059337
> 
> 
> View attachment 2059338
> 
> 
> Outfit:
> Chinese silk blouse
> Ann Taylor cashmere cardigan
> RW & Co dress skirt
> Club Monaco python belt
> Tiffany, David Yurman, and Sorelli jewelry
> Louis Vuitton Onatah Cuir bag
> Manolo Blahnik BB
> 
> View attachment 2059339
> 
> 
> View attachment 2059340



Love the colour!  Great for Spring!  And I haven't seen that LV bag in ages!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Love the colour!  Great for Spring!  And I haven't seen that LV bag in ages!



lol Thanks! I still have it! I guess I'm getting old :true:


----------



## luv2bling

Hello - I was on a hair forum about an hour ago and a member mentioned purseblog - so I decide to check it out.  I was in awe of all of the beautiful bags mentioned in the various threads so I kept clicking on thread after thread.  THEN - I saw the "Your Bag Showcase" and decided to click on CEC.LV4eva's thread ... I was utterly SPEECHLESS, EXCITED, MOTIVATED, ...

What an absolutely stunning collection!!! And you Cec (see I was so excited I can't remember your name ) How thoughtful of you to take and post pictures of your treasures.


I was so impressedthat I signed up as a member immediately so that I could post here and be a part of this exciting blog.

Cec (not sure if that is your name) thank you for your sharing and you are extremely beautiful and classy.  You wear your collections well and bring honor to your collection

Now, the problem: - you all (this forum) have unlocked the shopping door within me. - in less than an hour.
I have always loved to shop but due to the extremely poor selection and quality of merchandise locally, I had cut back significantly.  
However, I dare say I will be back in action again with the help of this forum at my disposal.  

Sorry for the long post - Thank you all and especially you Cec (sp??)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

luv2bling said:


> Hello - I was on a hair forum about an hour ago and a member mentioned purseblog - so I decide to check it out.  I was in awe of all of the beautiful bags mentioned in the various threads so I kept clicking on thread after thread.  THEN - I saw the "Your Bag Showcase" and decided to click on CEC.LV4eva's thread ... I was utterly SPEECHLESS, EXCITED, MOTIVATED, ...
> 
> What an absolutely stunning collection!!! And you Cec (see I was so excited I can't remember your name ) How thoughtful of you to take and post pictures of your treasures.
> 
> 
> I was so impressedthat I signed up as a member immediately so that I could post here and be a part of this exciting blog.
> 
> Cec (not sure if that is your name) thank you for your sharing and you are extremely beautiful and classy.  You wear your collections well and bring honor to your collection
> 
> Now, the problem: - you all (this forum) have unlocked the shopping door within me. - in less than an hour.
> I have always loved to shop but due to the extremely poor selection and quality of merchandise locally, I had cut back significantly.
> However, I dare say I will be back in action again with the help of this forum at my disposal.
> 
> Sorry for the long post - Thank you all and especially you Cec (sp??)



Awww thank you *luv2bling*! You are too kind!!! 
Your words are truly touching and I sincerely appreciate them. It is always an honor to have members think so highly of my collection. However, it seems like it was just yesterday that I came to the Purse Forum and like you, I was amazed, shocked, and utterly inspired by some fabulous fashionistas here as well. Everyday there are always other members here to whom I continuously look up and become inspired. There are some great ladies (and ever so accomplished) here who have shared their fashion wisdom and I'm sure you will LOVE it here on tPF! There are so many subforums, drool-worthy pictures of purchases, and a pool of knowledge - the learning is endless!
If you have any questions of my purchases, or just wanna chat, feel free to PM me. 
Happy shopping!!! 

NB.: yeah... people here call me Cec, like "cesspool" lol


----------



## arnott

Are you going to post the kitten heels?


----------



## mehrten

love your collection!! I spent the whole day looking at it rather than doing my schools works,


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> Are you going to post the kitten heels?



Oops, I scrolled back and saw you already posted them!  I love seeing the lower heels!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> 189$ originally + 30% off
> I just got another pair with 40% off! Same style, but in the color *Evergreen*



Did you take pics of the evergreen?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Did you take pics of the evergreen?



nah, I decided to return that pair after my black ones got destroyed...
I put them in the washing machine and the coating completely disappeared!!! I was so upset. The entire feel of the jeans was different too even on the inside. Before it was silky smooth, now they're crackly paper-like.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mehrten said:


> love your collection!! I spent the whole day looking at it rather than doing my schools works,



haha... thanks, I shouldn't say this cuz I did the same as you, but work/school first before play!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> nah, I decided to return that pair after my black ones got destroyed...
> I put them in the washing machine and the coating completely disappeared!!! I was so upset. The entire feel of the jeans was different too even on the inside. Before it was silky smooth, now they're crackly paper-like.



I was just about to post and say how your black waxed jeans are my favourite!  So what did you do with them after the coating disappeared?  I would like to get a pair of inexpensive black jeans.   Any suggestions?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> I was just about to post and say how your black waxed jeans are my favourite!  So what did you do with them after the coating disappeared?  I would like to get a pair of inexpensive black jeans.   Any suggestions?



Now my black pair is stored in the closet... What's funny now is that the texture is almost rigid and catches all sorts of dust, hair, lint...etc. Really annoying. At least I've gotten a good dozen wears out of them.
I think I PMed you about black jeans. Did you get my PM???


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Manolo Blahnik SS13 BB 105 in Patent Black Titanium Calfskin*

Woohoo! I finally got a pair of black BBs but with a spin on the classic black patent!  I was hesitant on getting them at first cuz NM online said they're specchio which is usually like a delicate metallic sheen/coating that easily scratches, but I pre-ordered them anyhow cuz Saks swore that they're patent. Anyhow, now that they've arrived, they're truly PATENT leather - even on the box it says so!!! I can see myself wearing these to death and I don't want to have to worry too much about keeping them clean. The Black Titanium is more gray than black to be honest. There's also tiny flecks of metallic shimmer, not glitter mind you, and they remind me of Christian Louboutin's Black Grease Paint which was gorgeous back in CL's more classy days...
Anyhoo, these shoes are just PERFECT for me: my fav shoe style + comfy height of 105 mm + I think they'll look great with just about any outfit!

Btw, sorry for the nasty indoor pix... it was snowing really hard yesterday, so I couldn't take pix outside under natural lighting. The last closeup pic is a true representation of the shoe color imo.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Outfit pic:

Prabal Gurung for Target top
H&M blazer jacket
Danier leather leggings








Lastly, a collection pic of all my BBs:


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Now my black pair is stored in the closet... What's funny now is that the texture is almost rigid and catches all sorts of dust, hair, lint...etc. Really annoying. At least I've gotten a good dozen wears out of them.
> I think I PMed you about black jeans. Did you get my PM???



So are they going to be stored in your closet forever and never worn again?

Yes, I replied to that one and you already replied back.  Did you get my latest pm?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> So are they going to be stored in your closet forever and never worn again?
> 
> Yes, I replied to that one and you already replied back.  Did you get my latest pm?



No, I'm sure I'll wear them again at some point in the future... lol They WERE my *trial* jeans for the "leather look" remember? Now that I actually got a bunch of leather pants, I'd rather just wear the real thing. 

Yup. Just responded. 
So you never followed up on which black jeans you were going to get???


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> No, I'm sure I'll wear them again at some point in the future... lol They WERE my *trial* jeans for the "leather look" remember? Now that I actually got a bunch of leather pants, I'd rather just wear the real thing.
> 
> Yup. Just responded.
> So you never followed up on which black jeans you were going to get???



Oh so how do you feel about all your concerns you had about leather pants before you got your first pair?  Are they hot and hard to clean?  I'm assuming it's all worth it since you bought multiple pairs!

I responded about the black jeans in a pm!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Oh so how do you feel about all your concerns you had about leather pants before you got your first pair?  Are they hot and hard to clean?  I'm assuming it's all worth it since you bought multiple pairs!
> 
> I responded about the black jeans in a pm!



Some concerns I still have but I think the leather being hot and non-breathable must've been a thicker leather from the 80s or something. All my lambskin pants are actually REALLY thin, I'm almost scared of tearing them lol. However, I think that's what makes them breathable as well. The modern day leathers are extremely soft, STRETCHY, and molds to your body really well. The backing is also cotton, so helps to absorb excess moisture. I've been wearing them in the Winter so I'm actually more cold in them... lol

I haven't cleaned them yet... but superficial stuff I just dab a tiny bit of water and the dirt is gone. My R&Bs got stained in the back ankle area though from nasty snow as I was getting out of my car. I'll need to bring them to my seamstress/cleaners and she takes them to Toronto to get professionally cleaned.


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Some concerns I still have but I think the leather being hot and non-breathable must've been a thicker leather from the 80s or something. All my lambskin pants are actually REALLY thin, I'm almost scared of tearing them lol. However, I think that's what makes them breathable as well. The modern day leathers are extremely soft, STRETCHY, and molds to your body really well. The backing is also cotton, so helps to absorb excess moisture. I've been wearing them in the Winter so I'm actually more cold in them... lol
> 
> I haven't cleaned them yet... but superficial stuff I just dab a tiny bit of water and the dirt is gone. My R&Bs got stained in the back ankle area though from nasty snow as I was getting out of my car. I'll need to bring them to my seamstress/cleaners and she takes them to Toronto to get professionally cleaned.



I see!  I'd be worried about splitting my pants!   *Bends over!  RIIIIIIIP!*     Does the lambskin scratch easily?  I looked up Danier and these pants are nice and a decent price:

http://www.danier.com/leather-women-pants-114020059-P6601.aspx?lang=en&colour=950|666666&mc=yes

I looked up the AE website.  All their black jeans are skinny jeans.  Blah!


----------



## xladyxserenityx

Wow, I just stumbled on this thread and spent way too much time reading all the way up to page 64. LOL

Your collection and taste is amaaaazzziiinnnggg. I hadn't been aware of Rick Owens before, but now a deep lust has bloomed in my little heart for those jackets! So much enjoyed reading this thread!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> I see!  I'd be worried about splitting my pants!   *Bends over!  RIIIIIIIP!*     Does the lambskin scratch easily?  I looked up Danier and these pants are nice and a decent price:
> 
> http://www.danier.com/leather-women-pants-114020059-P6601.aspx?lang=en&colour=950|666666&mc=yes
> 
> Hmm... depends. My J Brands are a lot more delicate and they're velvety soft. My R&Bs are suede-like so also very soft. The Danier pants have thicker and more plastic-y leather, so more durable I guess.
> 
> I looked up the AE website.  All their black jeans are skinny jeans.  Blah!





xladyxserenityx said:


> Wow, I just stumbled on this thread and spent way too much time reading all the way up to page 64. LOL
> 
> Your collection and taste is amaaaazzziiinnnggg. I hadn't been aware of Rick Owens before, but now a deep lust has bloomed in my little heart for those jackets! So much enjoyed reading this thread!



THank you lady! Yeah, I love Rick Owens. I can live in all jackets and as the years go by, I always find myself reaching for my RO than any other jacket. So they're a great investment if you're thinking of getting one!


----------



## issydoll

Dear CEC
Thanks so much for the effort grace and humility you bring to the forum. I love the joy and appreciation you show for your beautiful items.
I am having so much fun living vicariously through this thread xx


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

issydoll said:


> Dear CEC
> Thanks so much for the effort grace and humility you bring to the forum. I love the joy and appreciation you show for your beautiful items.
> I am having so much fun living vicariously through this thread xx



Thanks for visiting Issydoll! hehe, I try to make it a fun experience for everyone and share the joy


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Roland Mouret FW12 "Angel" Dress in Stretch Double Crêpe Cream/Petrol Blue*

YAYYYY!!! I finally got my dress back! When I first bought it, the dress was defective and torn at the sash. I would have done an exchange but my size was all sold out, so I asked for a return instead. Then NAP was gracious enough to have ordered another dress for me in the same size from the company, so ultimately an exchange was done. Sounds all good right? Nope... cuz then there was this huge debacle with UPS and NAP for this item which took 3 weeks to resolve. Then I finally got the dress back but I usually take it to my seamstress for alterations and she was sick for another 2 weeks, then I had to go off on a work trip for a few more weeks.... blah blah blah... And now MONTHS later, I finally get to make my reveal!!! lol Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## issydoll

Oh my! The shoes are perfect with the mouret dress. I love the blue!


----------



## nimago2440

LOVE this!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Roland Mouret FW12 "Angel" Dress in Stretch Double Crêpe Cream/Petrol Blue*
> 
> YAYYYY!!! I finally got my dress back! When I first bought it, the dress was defective and torn at the sash. I would have done an exchange but my size was all sold out, so I asked for a return instead. Then NAP was gracious enough to have ordered another dress for me in the same size from the company, so ultimately an exchange was done. Sounds all good right? Nope... cuz then there was this huge debacle with UPS and NAP for this item which took 3 weeks to resolve. Then I finally got the dress back but I usually take it to my seamstress for alterations and she was sick for another 2 weeks, then I had to go off on a work trip for a few more weeks.... blah blah blah... And now MONTHS later, I finally get to make my reveal!!! lol Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2082431
> 
> 
> View attachment 2082432
> 
> 
> View attachment 2082433
> 
> 
> View attachment 2082434
> 
> 
> View attachment 2082435



Nice!  Looks a little bit stiff at the arms though.  Are you able to move your arms freely?

Your situation reminds me of mine with my gold earrings!  After waiting for the seller to come back from vacation and make them, they either got lost or held up at customs and it took 2 months and 10 days from when I ordered them to receive them!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

issydoll said:


> Oh my! The shoes are perfect with the mouret dress. I love the blue!



Thank you issydoll! Yeah, I love the different shades of blue together... sort of has this color-block effect lol



nimago2440 said:


> LOVE this!



Thank you nimago!! 



arnott said:


> Nice!  Looks a little bit stiff at the arms though.  Are you able to move your arms freely?
> 
> Your situation reminds me of mine with my gold earrings!  After waiting for the seller to come back from vacation and make them, they either got lost or held up at customs and it took 2 months and 10 days from when I ordered them to receive them!!



Thanks Arnott! Nope, the shoulders/arms are very "free" for me. I do feel a little bit restricted at the waist though... I don't think I'd be able to eat much in this dress lol


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My belated reveal:
> 
> *Manolo Blahnik FW12 BB 105mm in Fodera Rosé Suede*
> 
> I was really lucky to have snatched these up during the sales and they were also the last pair in my size! They were about 250$ - a total steal and a great addition to my BB collection. I wear almost all my BBs for work only, so my modeling pix this time will be an updated "romantic" look that you can wear to work this Valentine's day! I usually post an outfit pic with my Louboutin Very Galaxy which has been deemed my V-day shoes every year, but I think the beautiful lilac color of these BBs is so sweet. Step aside *red* and *pink* hues!!!
> Gorgeous!! I love the colors!
> View attachment 2059336
> 
> 
> View attachment 2059337
> 
> 
> View attachment 2059338
> 
> 
> Outfit:
> Chinese silk blouse
> Ann Taylor cashmere cardigan
> RW & Co dress skirt
> Club Monaco python belt
> Tiffany, David Yurman, and Sorelli jewelry
> Louis Vuitton Onatah Cuir bag
> Manolo Blahnik BB
> 
> View attachment 2059339
> 
> 
> View attachment 2059340







Gorgeous! I love the colors!


----------



## crazy8baglady

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Roland Mouret FW12 "Angel" Dress in Stretch Double Crêpe Cream/Petrol Blue*
> 
> YAYYYY!!! I finally got my dress back! When I first bought it, the dress was defective and torn at the sash. I would have done an exchange but my size was all sold out, so I asked for a return instead. Then NAP was gracious enough to have ordered another dress for me in the same size from the company, so ultimately an exchange was done. Sounds all good right? Nope... cuz then there was this huge debacle with UPS and NAP for this item which took 3 weeks to resolve. Then I finally got the dress back but I usually take it to my seamstress for alterations and she was sick for another 2 weeks, then I had to go off on a work trip for a few more weeks.... blah blah blah... And now MONTHS later, I finally get to make my reveal!!! lol Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2082431
> 
> 
> View attachment 2082432
> 
> 
> View attachment 2082433
> 
> 
> View attachment 2082434
> 
> 
> View attachment 2082435


So beautiful on you!!! What a stunner


----------



## No Cute

CEC, you've got a fabulous figure.  The new dress is very flattering.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Gorgeous! I love the colors!



Thanks Lavender! I like the blue too. It's like a desaturated blue that's demure enough to still be wearable to work and then I don't need to change, go straight out for a nice dinner after 



crazy8baglady said:


> So beautiful on you!!! What a stunner



Thank you crazy! You're too kind! 



No Cute said:


> CEC, you've got a fabulous figure.  The new dress is very flattering.



Thanks No Cute!
I've been checking out some Ferragamo's out and I know you're a whiz with this brand lol. Do you know if any country has the Sofia tricolored almond/lava/red in a MEDIUM size? Apparently they only made this in a large  which is what's pictured online everywhere. However the other 2 colors available (almond/brown and almond/banana) are available in both medium and large. I just don't understand why they don't have the most beautiful color combo available in a medium as well?!??!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Salvatore Ferragamo SS13 "Bali" in Loto Gellato Flip Flops*

Ooohhh! I love these! When they came out, I thought they were the cutest thing and I could see myself wearing these out and about in the summer or just chilling by the pool. Nonetheless... I thought one must be insane to pay for flip flops this expensive made of all rubber. Meehhh, I was never sane with shopping anyhow 











Modeling pix:
I just got a pedicure with my first *Bio-Seaweed *gel polish! Regular nail polish already lasts me a month on my toes, so I dunno, maybe these will last me 2-3 months???


----------



## rickyrouxy

Amazing collection! &#10084;


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

rickyrouxy said:


> Amazing collection! &#10084;



Thanks!


----------



## fufu

I'm totally in love with your outfits


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Salvatore Ferragamo SS13 "Bali" in Loto Gellato Flip Flops*
> 
> Ooohhh! I love these! When they came out, I thought they were the cutest thing and I could see myself wearing these out and about in the summer or just chilling by the pool. Nonetheless... I thought one must be insane to pay for flip flops this expensive made of all rubber. Meehhh, I was never sane with shopping anyhow
> 
> View attachment 2101556
> 
> 
> View attachment 2101557
> 
> 
> View attachment 2101558
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling pix:
> I just got a pedicure with my first *Bio-Seaweed *gel polish! Regular nail polish already lasts me a month on my toes, so I dunno, maybe these will last me 2-3 months???
> 
> View attachment 2101559
> 
> 
> View attachment 2101560
> 
> 
> View attachment 2101561



I like the last pose.  It reminds me of Gilligan's Island for some reason.     Were you cold?  There are goosebumps on your leg.


----------



## rickyrouxy

Beautiful!!! Enjoy


----------



## cookiemonsterr

Great collection!
Might be a personal question for you but how do you keep up with these purchases?!
I guess my question is, what do you do for a living to keep up?
I'd love to splurge like you but I'm still young and poor.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

fufu said:


> I'm totally in love with your outfits



hehe thanks fufu!!! I have a lot of clothing that I can't seem to wear in my daily/work life, some are just too casual and others are too dressy. So I end up doing lots of modeling pix which makes me feel better that they're getting used lol



arnott said:


> I like the last pose.  It reminds me of Gilligan's Island for some reason.     Were you cold?  There are goosebumps on your leg.



Thanks G! haha I love Gilligan's Island! One of my favorite childhood books! Yeah, I was cold, but I didn't think it would be appropriate to wear a big jacket with flip flops as shoes  I had to get in the mood of summer 



rickyrouxy said:


> Beautiful!!! Enjoy



Thank you for visiting ricky! 



cookiemonsterr said:


> Great collection!
> Might be a personal question for you but how do you keep up with these purchases?!
> I guess my question is, what do you do for a living to keep up?
> I'd love to splurge like you but I'm still young and poor.



thanks cookiemonsterr!
Umm... I'm a doctor... but honestly, it's more than just one's occupation. I tend to think it's how one's personal lifestyle is like. I don't have a big family... I'm single, I don't have kids, so I don't need a gigantic million dollar house, I don't have bad habits, I don't really go on vacations, and I drive a pretty average car (or maybe slightly better than average... but compared to other MDs... it's pretty normal imo). Oh wait... I do have another major cost, my CAT! haha he's high maintenance lol but still much cheaper than owning a dog...
So yeah, if you add up everything, that's already about $ 20K - 30K of savings per year. Of course the savings are variable and depends on many factors, but it's a rough estimate for me. It's really about how your lifestyle is like and what you prioritize  Being young is a good thing and I would never call a young person "poor" because you have earning potential! Every time I buy from McD's, Starbucks, or corner stores, I always tell myself, hey I was just like them. One of these kids understands hardship and will one day be a big time CEO, doctor, lawyer...etc.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Valentino SS13 Rockstud Flats in Fuschia Calfskin*


A part of me is a real girly girl and I LOVE hot pink anything, which reminds me of Barbies and candies lol. When this color came out, I knew it would be a hit, but I felt like I already purchased 2 pairs of Rockstud heels recently that I should pass on these. Fast forward a few months, Neiman Marcus just so happened to receive another batch of inventory when they were also doing their promotional GC event. I couldnt resist and purchased these flats.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*David Yurman Woven Cable Ring in Sterling Silver*

I really love DYs jewelry for its practical luxury. Theyre convenient, easy to wear for everyday, and perfectly accessorize your outfits. This particular piece is also a pretty good deal considering how much silver you get and the price which is relatively affordable.












*David Yurman Wheaton Ring 16X12mm in Prasiolite and 0.16CT Diamonds Set in Sterling Silver*

I got this piece at a steal. Although green is not my favorite color, I do like the Wheaton style. It was truly too good of a deal to pass.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Tiffany & Co Paloma Picasso's Venezia Luce Pendant in Sterling Silver - Medium Size on 18" Chain
*

I am very fond of Paloma Picasso's work. I think she is a stunning French lady with a heritage for the arts thanks to her parents. Her designs are bold, striking, modern, and chic. With this particular piece, I remember the first time she introduced the design and she held the large version of this pendant in her hand dangling by its chain. Then she gently swirled the pendant with her other hand in a very particular manner as she spoke of the creation. I've seen similar designs in boutiques and none have ever amazed me because everything was "static." One really needs to see the pendant in motion. It was a really magical moment and I attribute it to Paloma's touch that gave the pendant life, grace, and fluidity.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Céline SS13 Micro Luggage in Natural Python, Black Smooth Calfskin, and Suede Wings*

I must admit that I did not believe in the hype of the Luggage line a year ago when my initial interest in Céline began. Nonetheless, my curiosity continued to grow. Hype, trend, or eventual classic? Only time will tell. I was initially yearning for a tricolored bag, in the Micro size, but after contacting *the world* no one had anything that stunned me. I thought I'd go for a particular color variation, but that was also sold out. Finally, my SA introduced me to the python collection even though at first the prices had shocked me... However, right from the first bag that she had described to me, my ears perked up... Rare? Go on... Newest in stock? Ok... Boutique exclusive? Very interesting... and of course after she sent me the pic, I knew this was THE ONE!!! The One that I waited for a year! The One that made my heart palpitate! Without further adieu, here's the reveal 

















Modeling pix:
For reference I'm 5'2, 105lbs
*Vince* silk blouse
*J Brand* leather pants
Chinese jadeite bangle
*Christian Louboutin* Altadama in Python Perche Soleil


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Céline SS13 Micro Luggage in Natural Python, Black Smooth Calfskin, and Suede Wings*
> 
> I must admit that I did not believe in the hype of the Luggage line a year ago when my initial interest in Céline began. Nonetheless, my curiosity continued to grow. Hype, trend, or eventual classic? Only time will tell. I was initially yearning for a tricolored bag, in the Micro size, but after contacting *the world* no one had anything that stunned me. I thought I'd go for a particular color variation, but that was also sold out. Finally, my SA introduced me to the python collection even though at first the prices had shocked me... However, right from the first bag that she had described to me, my ears perked up... Rare? Go on... Newest in stock? Ok... Boutique exclusive? Very interesting... and of course after she sent me the pic, I knew this was THE ONE!!! The One that I waited for a year! The One that made my heart palpitate! Without further adieu, here's the reveal
> 
> View attachment 2132274
> 
> 
> View attachment 2132275
> 
> 
> View attachment 2132276
> 
> 
> View attachment 2132277
> 
> 
> View attachment 2132278
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling pix:
> For reference I'm 5'2, 105lbs
> *Vince* silk blouse
> *J Brand* leather pants
> Chinese jadeite bangle
> *Christian Louboutin* Altadama in Python Perche Soleil
> 
> View attachment 2132279
> 
> 
> View attachment 2132280



Congrats!  What store did you get it from?


----------



## AEGIS

very nice!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Thanks ladies! I'm very happy with my latest purchase - gotta lay off shopping for a while now


----------



## kett

CEC it's gorgeous! That python against the black just looks so stunning - well worth the wait! I know what you mean, trying to decide if it will be a classic or not and if it is worth the hype. I finally took the plunge and got a phantom. Have to say, I am a convert. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kett said:


> CEC it's gorgeous! That python against the black just looks so stunning - well worth the wait! I know what you mean, trying to decide if it will be a classic or not and if it is worth the hype. I finally took the plunge and got a phantom. Have to say, I am a convert. Thanks for sharing with us!



Thanks Kett! I agree! Classic or not, it really doesn't matter, all I know is that I'm happy with my purchase for now and am totally addicted lol. I would also LOVE to see your phantom! I tried searching on your blog but couldn't find it for some reason? Which one did you get? I'm considering a small phantom in the future possibly but I dunno about the sizing... it might be too big on me???


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Got this *BCBG Max Azria* silk/wool dress recently:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Céline SS13 Large Trio in Vermillon Lambskin*

YAY!!! My second Céline bag in the color that I wanted. It was sort of an impulsive purchase, but the color and size are difficult to come by. The color is really gorgeous - beautiful shade of red with a slight coral/orange shade under different lighting. I love how versatile it is: wear it as is with the shoulder strap, separate them into pouches, or as a "flap" clutch or "Rolled Trio" look that I invented after seeing the SS13 runway bags. I originally took different pix with my reveal thread in the Céline subforum, but retook pix under natural lighting and got a chance to edit all of them today.


----------



## littlefish

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Céline SS13 Large Trio in Vermillon Lambskin*
> 
> YAY!!! My second Céline bag in the color that I wanted. It was sort of an impulsive purchase, but the color and size are difficult to come by. The color is really gorgeous - beautiful shade of red with a slight coral/orange shade under different lighting. I love how versatile it is: wear it as is with the shoulder strap, separate them into pouches, or as a "flap" clutch or "Rolled Trio" look that I invented after seeing the SS13 runway bags. I originally took different pix with my reveal thread in the Céline subforum, but retook pix under natural lighting and got a chance to edit all of them today.
> 
> View attachment 2159352
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159353
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159354
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159356


I have been thinking to get one Celine trio for that looong! after seeing you post, i have decided to get one from my boutique today, right after my office hour.  Love your style, you have great taste and all the gorgeous goodies there ! 
ps: i enjoy reading your blog too, very very informative .


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

littlefish said:


> I have been thinking to get one Celine trio for that looong! after seeing you post, i have decided to get one from my boutique today, right after my office hour.  Love your style, you have great taste and all the gorgeous goodies there !
> ps: i enjoy reading your blog too, very very informative .



hehe thanks littlefish!  Congrats on your new Trio!!! Which color did you get? I'm so nosy haha! Enjoy her in good health!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Céline SS13 Pouch in Orange/Vermillon Lambskin:*

I just got this over the weekend. I originally wanted to get the Pink/Rust color combo, but when my SAs helped me choose between all the colors, I felt like the Orange/Red had more of a *POP*! The color is just so rich and saturated. Despite how small it looks, I can actually carry quite a lot of items in it especially when I'm just running some errands down the street.








A few comparison pix between the *Pouch* and the *Large Trio*:
The Pouch is actually the same size as each of the compartments of the Trio. Differences are that the Pouch is lined in lambskin and has a golden metal zipper running down the sides, whereas the Trio is lined in wool/cotton and has a leather zipper tab. The red color is a little different on both as well with the Pouch having a bit more of a blue undertone, even though both are Vermillon.


----------



## QTbebe

Lovely new purchase! I love the POP of color!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

QTbebe said:


> Lovely new purchase! I love the POP of color!!



Thanks QT! The colors are so fruity and really popular this season. I was surprised they had them in stock that day!


----------



## sunbelievable

Your collection is adorable!  
I just clicked through the whole thread and it's very inspiring to watch, how your style has changed during the last years!


----------



## littlefish

CEC.LV4eva said:


> hehe thanks littlefish!  Congrats on your new Trio!!! Which color did you get? I'm so nosy haha! Enjoy her in good health!



haha thanks dear... i was thinking to get a dark blue but it was sold out, so i get a red in trio large !
same like yours 

and awwww i love your new pouch too !! such a beauty !


----------



## Miss89

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Céline SS13 Pouch in Orange/Vermillon Lambskin:*
> 
> I just got this over the weekend. I originally wanted to get the Pink/Rust color combo, but when my SAs helped me choose between all the colors, I felt like the Orange/Red had more of a *POP*! The color is just so rich and saturated. Despite how small it looks, I can actually carry quite a lot of items in it especially when I'm just running some errands down the street.
> 
> View attachment 2172361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want this bag right now .. It's the newest must have for me . Amazing


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sunbelievable said:


> Your collection is adorable!
> I just clicked through the whole thread and it's very inspiring to watch, how your style has changed during the last years!



Thank you sun! haha yeah I'm a mixed bag of everything. I do love to experiment with different clothing, makes shopping fun 



littlefish said:


> haha thanks dear... i was thinking to get a dark blue but it was sold out, so i get a red in trio large !
> same like yours
> 
> and awwww i love your new pouch too !! such a beauty !



Yay! Congrats! How are you liking yours? I've been wearing mine almost daily, it's just the perfect size for my work now.



Miss89 said:


> CEC.LV4eva said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Céline SS13 Pouch in Orange/Vermillon Lambskin:*
> 
> I just got this over the weekend. I originally wanted to get the Pink/Rust color combo, but when my SAs helped me choose between all the colors, I felt like the Orange/Red had more of a *POP*! The color is just so rich and saturated. Despite how small it looks, I can actually carry quite a lot of items in it especially when I'm just running some errands down the street.
> 
> View attachment 2172361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want this bag right now .. It's the newest must have for me . Amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe thank you Miss89! You gotta get it before this season ends. Hope you can still find it. Best of luck
Click to expand...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Forgot to post this modeling pic:

*H&M* blouse
*Rag & Bone* jeans
*Céline* Pouch
*Hermès* CDC belt and enamel bracelet
*Valentino* Rockstud kitten heels


----------



## Miss89

Miss89 said:


> hehe thank you Miss89! You gotta get it before this season ends. Hope you can still find it. Best of luck



Oh,thanks a lot .. Where did you find it ?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Miss89 said:


> Oh,thanks a lot .. Where did you find it ?



Neiman Marcus! Maybe give your local store a call?


----------



## clim91

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Céline SS13 Large Trio in Vermillon Lambskin*
> 
> YAY!!! My second Céline bag in the color that I wanted. It was sort of an impulsive purchase, but the color and size are difficult to come by. The color is really gorgeous - beautiful shade of red with a slight coral/orange shade under different lighting. I love how versatile it is: wear it as is with the shoulder strap, separate them into pouches, or as a "flap" clutch or "Rolled Trio" look that I invented after seeing the SS13 runway bags. I originally took different pix with my reveal thread in the Céline subforum, but retook pix under natural lighting and got a chance to edit all of them today.
> 
> View attachment 2159352
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159353
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159354
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159356



out of topic but...i  your cat!! lying comfortably on your luggage!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

clim91 said:


> out of topic but...i  your cat!! lying comfortably on your luggage!



haha yeah, he's my little darling! I'm just so blessed to have him! He's a real sweetheart, follows me everywhere, and he's always so huggable


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Forgot to post this modeling pic:
> 
> *H&M* blouse
> *Rag & Bone* jeans
> *Céline* Pouch
> *Hermès* CDC belt and enamel bracelet
> *Valentino* Rockstud kitten heels
> 
> View attachment 2186653



Looking hot as always!


----------



## Miss89

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Neiman Marcus! Maybe give your local store a call?



Maybe.I'll give my best.Thanks again


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ughh... some overdue purchases:

*1. Alexander Wang Elin Boots in Stingray and Calfskin:*

Love these! I've been wanting a pair of AW shoes for a long time for everyday wear. Not bad for 195$ (from 725$!!!)








*2. Prada SS13 Smoking Slippers in Bluette Suede:*

These were on my wishlist since the beginning of this season. I was able to snatch them in my size as soon as the sales started. So comfy and I love Prada's new packaging!!!








I have some more purchases... can't seem to upload the pix? I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Continuing my recent haul of stuff. Sorry, no time for modeling pix, so I took some pictures off of Google:

*3. BCBG FW12 Elouise dress:*

I fell in love with the dress last year, but it was all sold out. I didn't think that I'd see it again, and not only was it gorgeous, it was also 60% off!!! The fit is perfect on me too. I know some people may think the colors are a little off, but I love the stripes.











*4. Helmut Lang "Flipfront" dress:*

This is a nice dress, but I'm still not sure about the fit... I dunno, this brand's cut or tailoring can be really off when they try to be "innovative" and it either works perfect or looks horrible. I can't decide which it is for me LOL











*5. Helmut by Helmut Lang SS13 Moleskin Jacket:*

I got this from the recent sale. I need a throw around everyday jacket in the fall/winter and this might just be the one. I like the suede-like texture and it's the perfect thickness. Really comfy! The assymmetric cut is nice too and the zippered details make the jacket more functional.


----------



## arnott

Hey Cec, did you get my PM?  I'm leaving for Winnipeg tomorrow!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Hey Cec, did you get my PM?  I'm leaving for Winnipeg tomorrow!



Yes, I did this time!! lol I've just been so busy, it's like my first day back on tPF! I feel terrible for ignoring you, my quotes, and people who email me lol. Ughh...  so sorry everyone!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Paris trip conquest:

*Céline FW13 Small Square Phantom in Black Croc Embossed Calfskin*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Croc Phantom at the Louvre:





*Céline SS13 Multifunction Compact Wallet in Pink/Rust Lambskin*


----------



## arnott

Hello Cec!  Welcome back!  Nice bag!


----------



## eifitcon

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Paris trip conquest:
> 
> *Céline FW13 Small Square Phantom in Black Croc Embossed Calfskin*
> 
> View attachment 2243974
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243975
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243976
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243977



This is the perfect Celine bag! Congrats!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Hello Cec!  Welcome back!  Nice bag!



Thanks Arnott! I just PM'ed you! 



eifitcon said:


> This is the perfect Celine bag! Congrats!



Thank you eifitcon! hehe yeah, it's really hard to come by this bag, so I was really lucky to have found it in Paris. Thanks for visiting again, have a great summer


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Paris trip conquest:
> 
> *Céline FW13 Small Square Phantom in Black Croc Embossed Calfskin*
> 
> View attachment 2243974
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243975
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243976
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243977



Gorgeous!!! I love the bag!


----------



## Lydialyj

Your taste is just like mother's! Haha~:lolots::lolots:


----------



## AEGIS

i came here for research purposes and started from the first page--it's interesting watching your style evolve from the 1st page. kinda cool from a bystander purposes


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Gorgeous!!! I love the bag!



Thanks Lavender! Hope you're doing well this summer! 



Lydialyj said:


> Your taste is just like mother's! Haha~:lolots::lolots:



Thank you... We can always learn from our mothers 



AEGIS said:


> i came here for research purposes and started from the first page--it's interesting watching your style evolve from the 1st page. kinda cool from a bystander purposes



Hi Aegis! haha yeah... I'm a mixed bag of everything. Love your blog btw, very interesting and informative news, with your splash of humor here and there


----------



## AEGIS

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hi Aegis! haha yeah... I'm a mixed bag of everything. Love your blog btw, very interesting and informative news, with your splash of humor here and there





aww thanks so much! i wish i had time to update. i have been a bad blogger. i will start back up in in 5 weeks or so.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks Lavender! Hope you're doing well this summer!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you... We can always learn from our mothers
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Aegis! haha yeah... I'm a mixed bag of everything. Love your blog btw, very interesting and informative news, with your splash of humor here and there



I am! Thanks girl!


----------



## Sway

I just adore this thread.... so amazing! Do you still have your blog?


----------



## neobaglover

I love that Celine wallet.  YOur sense of style is very edgy and cool.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Sway said:


> I just adore this thread.... so amazing! Do you still have your blog?



Hi Sway, thank you for dropping by - you are too kind! Yes, I do still have my blog, and if you would like to take a look in your free time, you can access it here. Thanks again!



neobaglover said:


> I love that Celine wallet.  YOur sense of style is very edgy and cool.



hehe thank you neobag! Yeah, that wallet is the perfect size and is great for people who don't like to carry too much stuff in a jam packed wallet lol. Have a great weekend!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Got some new stuff recently:

*Helmut Lang Pixel Jacket with Leather Accents
Vince Blue Linen Sweater
Equipment Sleeveless Silk Blouse*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Charles Philip Shanghai SS13 "Yasmine" Butterfly Satin Slippers - NM Exclusive*

Ahhh! I've been wanting a pair of this new designers shoes for a while now. hehe they're super cute and I love the shoe pillows + bamboo sticks!! Very impressed with the quality and attention to detail


----------



## arnott

^ Great haul!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> ^ Great haul!



Thanks Arnott! I got them all at deep deep discounts


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Got some more clothes:
(From top left, clockwise)
Club Monaco - Jocelyn sweater
Club Monaco - Sarah white/navy trousers
Vince - wool/yak cardigan
Club Monaco - Maggie silk/cotton tank
Vince - black skirt
Helmut Lang - Gala jersey dress


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Helmut Lang FW13 Sonar Cardigan - Wool and Goat leather*
I really like how there's multiple ways of wearing this cardi.

Reference: 
Heels - Christian Louboutin Triclo (an old style, but one of my favorites!)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Céline FW13 Trapèze in Ink/Navy/Indigo Calfskin and Lambskin*

YAY! New and just in boutiques! I've sort of liked the Trapèze model but always hesitated because I think it might be a little too big for me? and I never found a color combo that I liked. I mean most were nice, but nothing really suited my wardrobe with the colorblocking effect, there was always one color that didn't work with me. However, when I saw this color combo, I knew it was perfect! Not exactly colorblocking because they're all in the same blue color family, which really works for me as I wear a lot of blue and cool tones.
It's 100% calfskin on the outside, and 100% lambskin on the inside. Really gorgeous!











Mod Pix reference:

T-shirt: American Apparel
Trousers: Club Monaco
Heels: Manolo Blahnik


----------



## Katiesmama

Wow!  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## zyberz10

Love your collection, I wish I have lots of money like you ...hihi


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Céline FW13 Trapèze in Ink/Navy/Indigo Calfskin and Lambskin*
> 
> YAY! New and just in boutiques! I've sort of liked the Trapèze model but always hesitated because I think it might be a little too big for me? and I never found a color combo that I liked. I mean most were nice, but nothing really suited my wardrobe with the colorblocking effect, there was always one color that didn't work with me. However, when I saw this color combo, I knew it was perfect! Not exactly colorblocking because they're all in the same blue color family, which really works for me as I wear a lot of blue and cool tones.
> It's 100% calfskin on the outside, and 100% lambskin on the inside. Really gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 2321996
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321997
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321998
> 
> 
> 
> Mod Pix reference:
> 
> T-shirt: American Apparel
> Trousers: Club Monaco
> Heels: Manolo Blahnik
> 
> View attachment 2321999
> 
> 
> View attachment 2322000
> 
> 
> View attachment 2322001



Ooh, those pants are neat!  At first I thought they were track pants then realized they are like dress pants!  What are they called?

You should take a pic of your Celine family!  You have quite a collection now!


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Great addition!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Katiesmama said:


> Wow!  Gorgeous!!!





zyberz10 said:


> Love your collection, I wish I have lots of money like you ...hihi





LV&Lexus07 said:


> Great addition!!



Thank you! Enjoy your weekend everyone!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Ooh, those pants are neat!  At first I thought they were track pants then realized they are like dress pants!  What are they called?
> 
> You should take a pic of your Celine family!  You have quite a collection now!



hehe thanks! The trousers are from Club Monaco called Sarah. They're actually a cropped style... but they fit me well lengthwise, cuz I'm so short :shame: They're one of my new favorites because they fit really well and are super comfy. I got them on sale too for 59$ - originally 149$!! I think there may still be a few in stores if you're interested.




And alright, here's my Céline family shot 
Yikes... I just realized how much money all this is added together... this is why I don't like collection pix lol... I need to go on a ban now!


----------



## arnott

Just watched What Not To Wear and Stacy London was wearing the same pants!


----------



## kukieluv

I loooove your collection!! I've just spent hours admiring your collection! WOW!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Just watched What Not To Wear and Stacy London was wearing the same pants!



Oh really? I'm glad... If she's wearing it, then I know I'm wearing something "acceptable" lol because I was a little weary at first of this style.



kukieluv said:


> I loooove your collection!! I've just spent hours admiring your collection! WOW!!



Thank you so much kukieluv! I've been on tPF for a long time, so things accumulate... but I appreciate you taking your time to comment and view all my acquisitions throughout the years. I will do a collection pic soon. Take care!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I've finally gotten a chance to take pix of my entire collection:





Bags (far left):
1st row - Céline Micro Snakeskin Luggage, Céline Croc Phantom, Céline Large Trio, Céline Pouch
2nd row - Céline Compact wallet, Céline Trapèze, LV Motard Biker
3rd row - Prada Tessuto tote, LV Azur Saleya GM, LV MC Lodge PM, LV MC Sologne, LV Mono Trotteur, LV Mono Manhattan PM
4th row - LV MC Speedy 30, LV Suhali le Talentueux, LV Onatah Cuir GM
5th row - LV Pégase 60, LV Mono Batignolles, LV Damier Hampstead GM




Bags (far right):
1st row - Various LV, Prada, Chanel, and Hermès accessories
2nd row - Bottega Veneta Ayers Knot, Tiffany Croc wallet, Dries Van Noten Silk and Croc embroidered clutch, various LV and Balenciaga accessories in corner
3rd row - Lanvin Happy MM, Chanel Reissue 226, Bottega Veneta large Veneta
4th row - Bal Mini First keychain (RT), Bal Lagon Giant City RGH12, Bal Mini First keychain (BP), Bal Gris Ciment Hamilton Giant City GH12
5th row - Bal Argent Foncé Classic City RH, Bal Metallic Purple Classic City RH, Tiffany Tailor, Moschino nylon bag




Left column:
1st row - CL Leopard Watersnake Bambou, CL Leopard Maggie, CL Royal Blue Watersnake Altadama, CL Python Perche Soleil Altadama
2nd row - CL Rolande Boucé, CL 8-Mignon, CL Décolzep, CL Swarovski heel Filter Pump
3rd row - Charlotte Olympia (CO) Dalva, CO Leopard Polly, CO Dolly, CL Mandarin Python Fairytale Lady Peep
4th row - Manolo Blahnik (MB) Lilac BB, MB Flesh BB, MB Burgundy BB, MB Cobalt Blue BB

Right column:
1st row - CL Fairytale Menthe Very Privé, CL Azur Very Privé, CL Tortoise Lady Claude, CL Fuschia Very Galaxy
2nd row - Valentino Snakeskin Rockstud flats, Valentino Fuschia Rockstud flats, CL Intern Crest flats
3rd row - CL Simple, CL Décolleté 328, CL Shocking Pink Ron Ron, CL Triclo
4th row - MB Purple Satin Laced BB, MB Titanium BB, CL Pigalle 120, CL Nude Glitter Pigalle Plato 140
5th row - CL Ostrich Mad Marta, CL Circus, CL Orniron, CL Sigourney




Shoes in the top row are already named above, so I will start with the 2nd row in the next picture below:

Left column:
5th row - Giuseppe Zanotti Taz, Dries Van Noten embroidered runway sandals, Valentino Black Rockstud heels, Valentino Gardenia Rockstud kitten heels
6th row - Rick Owens Stivale, Balenciaga wrap booties, CL Ronfifi, Giuseppe Zanotti Eva

Right column:
6th (last) row - CL Bianca Botta, CL Forever Tina, CL Piros, CL Step 'N' Roll

Shoes on floor:
Top row - Jimmy Choo (JC) Leopard Phyllis, JC Palm Denim, JC Turquoise Phyllis, JC Leopard Glitter Quiet, JC Snakeskin Gilbert, JC Smoke Colorado, MB Nude Campari, Prada Bow pumps, CL Bébé-Fusée
Bottom row - Prada Cobalt Smoking flats (not seen), Miu Miu Lurex Glitter Jeweled flats, Charles Philip Butterfly Yas, Lanvin classic flats, JC nude Whirl flats, Red Valentino Glitter flats, Repetto classic BB flats, Ferragamo Python and Rhinestone Bow Baltic, Ferragamo emerald green Varina, Ferragamo Tinkerbell Giglio, Ferragamo nude Bali jelly flip flops (not seen)

I still have a bunch of shoes at work and the boots/booties on the far left are cut off from the camera...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I've finally gotten a chance to take pix of my entire collection:
> 
> View attachment 2338943
> 
> 
> 
> Bags (far left):
> 1st row - Céline Micro Snakeskin Luggage, Céline Croc Phantom, Céline Large Trio, Céline Pouch
> 2nd row - Céline Compact wallet, Céline Trapèze, LV Motard Biker
> 3rd row - Prada Tessuto tote, LV Azur Saleya GM, LV MC Lodge PM, LV MC Sologne, LV Mono Trotteur, LV Mono Manhattan PM
> 4th row - LV MC Speedy 30, LV Suhali le Talentueux, LV Onatah Cuir GM
> 5th row - LV Pégase 60, LV Mono Batignolles, LV Damier Hampstead GM
> 
> View attachment 2338944
> 
> 
> Bags (far right):
> 1st row - Various LV, Prada, Chanel, and Hermès accessories
> 2nd row - Bottega Veneta Ayers Knot, Tiffany Croc wallet, Dries Van Noten Silk and Croc embroidered clutch, various LV and Balenciaga accessories in corner
> 3rd row - Lanvin Happy MM, Chanel Reissue 226, Bottega Veneta large Veneta
> 4th row - Bal Mini First keychain (RT), Bal Lagon Giant City RGH12, Bal Mini First keychain (BP), Bal Gris Ciment Hamilton Giant City GH12
> 5th row - Bal Argent Foncé Classic City RH, Bal Metallic Purple Classic City RH, Tiffany Tailor, Moschino nylon bag
> 
> View attachment 2338945
> 
> 
> Left column:
> 1st row - CL Leopard Watersnake Bambou, CL Leopard Maggie, CL Royal Blue Watersnake Altadama, CL Python Perche Soleil Altadama
> 2nd row - CL Rolande Boucé, CL 8-Mignon, CL Décolzep, CL Swarovski heel Filter Pump
> 3rd row - Charlotte Olympia (CO) Dalva, CO Leopard Polly, CO Dolly, CL Mandarin Python Fairytale Lady Peep
> 4th row - Manolo Blahnik (MB) Lilac BB, MB Flesh BB, MB Burgundy BB, MB Cobalt Blue BB
> 
> Right column:
> 1st row - CL Fairytale Menthe Very Privé, CL Azur Very Privé, CL Tortoise Lady Claude, CL Fuschia Very Galaxy
> 2nd row - Valentino Snakeskin Rockstud flats, Valentino Fuschia Rockstud flats, CL Intern Crest flats
> 3rd row - CL Simple, CL Décolleté 328, CL Shocking Pink Ron Ron, CL Triclo
> 4th row - MB Purple Satin Laced BB, MB Titanium BB, CL Pigalle 120, CL Nude Glitter Pigalle Plato 140
> 5th row - CL Ostrich Mad Marta, CL Circus, CL Orniron, CL Sigourney
> 
> View attachment 2338946
> 
> 
> Shoes in the top row are already named above, so I will start with the 2nd row in the next picture below:
> 
> Left column:
> 5th row - Giuseppe Zanotti Taz, Dries Van Noten embroidered runway sandals, Valentino Black Rockstud heels, Valentino Gardenia Rockstud kitten heels
> 6th row - Rick Owens Stivale, Balenciaga wrap booties, CL Ronfifi, Giuseppe Zanotti Eva
> 
> Right column:
> 6th (last) row - CL Bianca Botta, CL Forever Tina, CL Piros, CL Step 'N' Roll
> 
> Shoes on floor:
> Top row - Jimmy Choo (JC) Leopard Phyllis, JC Palm Denim, JC Turquoise Phyllis, JC Leopard Glitter Quiet, JC Snakeskin Gilbert, JC Smoke Colorado, MB Nude Campari, Prada Bow pumps, CL Bébé-Fusée
> Bottom row - Prada Cobalt Smoking flats (not seen), Miu Miu Lurex Glitter Jeweled flats, Charles Philip Butterfly Yas, Lanvin classic flats, JC nude Whirl flats, Red Valentino Glitter flats, Repetto classic BB flats, Ferragamo Python and Rhinestone Bow Baltic, Ferragamo emerald green Varina, Ferragamo Tinkerbell Giglio, Ferragamo nude Bali jelly flip flops (not seen)
> 
> I still have a bunch of shoes at work and the boots/booties on the far left are cut off from the camera...
> 
> View attachment 2338948


I am in love!!!! Beautiful collection!


----------



## finestbrands

Hey Lady.. First of all you're pretty and i'm definitely sure you're smart. Well the most amazing part is YOUR COLLECTIONS ARE A BANG!! I love every single designer you have and you have good taste girl!! Congrats.


----------



## kukieluv

Wow! That's a dream collection of shoes!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I am in love!!!! Beautiful collection!



Thank you again Lavender! 



kukieluv said:


> Wow! That's a dream collection of shoes!!



Thanks! I've been much of a shoe addict over the last few years, but I'm beginning to turn back to the world of handbags recently. 



finestbrands said:


> Hey Lady.. First of all you're pretty and i'm definitely sure you're smart. Well the most amazing part is YOUR COLLECTIONS ARE A BANG!! I love every single designer you have and you have good taste girl!! Congrats.



Oh thank you so much!  I don't think I'm smart, but I do tell people that I work hard and shop hard!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Prada Basic Black Patent Leather Pumps*

Another shoe addition (I almost wrote addiction LOL which is also true). I've been wanting these classics for a while, they're soooooo comfortable!!! I like the almond toe style, the small platform, and the relatively modest heel height. Great for work or any event!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Prada Basic Black Patent Leather Pumps*
> 
> Another shoe addition (I almost wrote addiction LOL which is also true). I've been wanting these classics for a while, they're soooooo comfortable!!! I like the almond toe style, the small platform, and the relatively modest heel height. Great for work or any event!
> 
> View attachment 2348889
> 
> 
> View attachment 2348890
> 
> 
> View attachment 2348891
> 
> 
> View attachment 2348892


Congrats! They are gorgeous!!


----------



## pixie2710

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Céline FW13 Trapèze in Ink/Navy/Indigo Calfskin and Lambskin*
> 
> YAY! New and just in boutiques! I've sort of liked the Trapèze model but always hesitated because I think it might be a little too big for me? and I never found a color combo that I liked. I mean most were nice, but nothing really suited my wardrobe with the colorblocking effect, there was always one color that didn't work with me. However, when I saw this color combo, I knew it was perfect! Not exactly colorblocking because they're all in the same blue color family, which really works for me as I wear a lot of blue and cool tones.
> It's 100% calfskin on the outside, and 100% lambskin on the inside. Really gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 2321996
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321997
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321998
> 
> 
> 
> Mod Pix reference:
> 
> T-shirt: American Apparel
> Trousers: Club Monaco
> Heels: Manolo Blahnik
> 
> View attachment 2321999
> 
> 
> View attachment 2322000
> 
> 
> View attachment 2322001


wow love your blue trapeze!! very classy!! &#9829;


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats! They are gorgeous!!





pixie2710 said:


> wow love your blue trapeze!! very classy!! &#9829;



Thanks ladies! Hope you're all having a great weekend so far


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I have a little something coming tomorrow by mail... ***very excited*** as it's one of those things that I've missed the boat on, and then I suddenly saw it on one of my random internet searches for a totally irrelevant thing. I just hope it fits...


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I have a little something coming tomorrow by mail... ***very excited*** as it's one of those things that I've missed the boat on, and then I suddenly saw it on one of my random internet searches for a totally irrelevant thing. I just hope it fits...



Hello Cec,  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Hello Cec,  Happy Thanksgiving!



Hey! How's it going?
Thanks and happy thanksgiving to you and your family too!
Are you cooking a turkey???


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hey! How's it going?
> Thanks and happy thanksgiving to you and your family too!
> Are you cooking a turkey???



No, my mom is!  We are bringing the mashed potatoes!  Are you cooking a turkey?


----------



## luv2run41

How fun! Thank you so much, I love the pictures.  You have such great style! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Liyanamz

Wow!!! I am so glad I found this thread! Your collection is just amazing and you look wonderful with it all!!! Will definitely pop in to see more!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

gorgeous LV collection!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> No, my mom is!  We are bringing the mashed potatoes!  Are you cooking a turkey?



Nope, my cat would eat more of it than me 
Hope dinner was good last night!



luv2run41 said:


> How fun! Thank you so much, I love the pictures.  You have such great style! Thank you for sharing.



Thank you luv2run! yeah, I try to take detailed pix to better represent the products' beauty. It's always hard to show something 3D into 2D 



Liyanamz said:


> Wow!!! I am so glad I found this thread! Your collection is just amazing and you look wonderful with it all!!! Will definitely pop in to see more!!!



hehe thanks liyanamz! Well I'm always purchasing new stuff... an addiction that hasn't stopped, so yeah, definitely come back. Btw, I just got new shoes lol



peanutbabycakes said:


> gorgeous LV collection!



Oh thank you peanutbabycakes! You've been away for the longest time - your collection is spectacular! 
Hmm... you're name is making me hungry now, gonna have dinner


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Givenchy SS12 Guerra Heels 105mm in Salmon Patent Leather and Gold Hardware*







Ooooooh my FIRST GIVENCHY'S!!! I finally got these babies that I've missed out on last year!!!  They were sighted on nearly every celebrity (my fav is Beyonce - that woman is fab in everything though), so I wasn't so sure of them at first cuz I don't want to just follow a trend, but when I really wanted them later, of course they were all gone! I just noticed these recently on a random internet search and they were on sale too - I had a coupon code and got extra deductions for the metal being tarnished so in the end I got them for 65% off!!!  Box isn't the original and there are a few minor scratches on the soles, but I still love them! Ooooooh they're just gorgeous, love the style, the heels, the shark tooth, the silver sole - I can't stop starring at them! 

Comfortable? Hmm... the ankle strap is a little stubborn. It fits me well, but the main problem is that it's kinda thick and restricts any ankle movement. I seriously only have 5-10 degrees of range of motion. So there's no dorsiflexion at all lol. Otherwise, the heel height is perfect for me, there's really good padding, and fits my feet (length+width wise) really well. 

And of course, here are the pix:


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Givenchy SS12 Guerra Heels 105mm in Salmon Patent Leather and Gold Hardware*
> 
> View attachment 2366759
> 
> 
> View attachment 2366760
> 
> 
> Ooooooh my FIRST GIVENCHY'S!!! I finally got these babies that I've missed out on last year!!!  They were sighted on nearly every celebrity (my fav is Beyonce - that woman is fab in everything though), so I wasn't so sure of them at first cuz I don't want to just follow a trend, but when I really wanted them later, of course they were all gone! I just noticed these recently on a random internet search and they were on sale too - I had a coupon code and got extra deductions for the metal being tarnished so in the end I got them for 65% off!!!  Box isn't the original and there are a few minor scratches on the soles, but I still love them! Ooooooh they're just gorgeous, love the style, the heels, the shark tooth, the silver sole - I can't stop starring at them!
> 
> 
> Lovely shoes, and at a great discount, what more could a girl want. RESULT!!
> 
> Comfortable? Hmm... the ankle strap is a little stubborn. It fits me well, but the main problem is that it's kinda thick and restricts any ankle movement. I seriously only have 5-10 degrees of range of motion. So there's no dorsiflexion at all lol. Otherwise, the heel height is perfect for me, there's really good padding, and fits my feet (length+width wise) really well.
> 
> And of course, here are the pix:
> 
> View attachment 2366747
> 
> 
> View attachment 2366752
> 
> 
> View attachment 2366749
> 
> 
> View attachment 2366750
> 
> 
> View attachment 2366753



Lovely shoes, and at a great discount, what more could a girl want. RESULT!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely shoes, and at a great discount, what more could a girl want. RESULT!!



Thanks K!!! I really lucked out on the deal


----------



## helenemh

Gorgeous shoes!


----------



## neobaglover

you have such an amazing collection - hands down one of the best on tpf.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CEC.LV4eva said:


> LV Monogram Pegase 60
> 
> This size was discontinued soon after I purchased it and is available in 55 due to airline restrictions. Nonetheless, I continue to use it as a carry-on piece, usually with no problems. I don't recommend checking any LV luggage in though because I did this once and I got the biggest black grease mark running from top to bottom, 3 inches wide along the front AND they cut off my LE Miroir Lockit's lock which I had used cuz I couldn't find the one that came with the Pegase. Let me rant about the American airport security officers who are extremely rude. I asked them why they had to open my luggage, because there was NOTHING to be suspicious about. Of course the security guy mumbled something then said they were not looking for anything particular, just that my lock looked "funny" and may have "special features." Then they gave me a handout of locks with "special features" and I was like, "does my lock look like THAT?!?! Are you not aware of Louis Vuitton? The luggage company?!?!" They just had to flip through my stuff for fun. Anyhow, I was not pleased...
> 
> View attachment 1280237
> 
> 
> View attachment 1280238
> 
> 
> View attachment 1280239
> 
> 
> View attachment 1280240
> 
> 
> View attachment 1280241



I know this is an old post but, omg... I would've been so MAD!!!

and congrats on those Givenchys, they're so nice!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

helenemh said:


> Gorgeous shoes!



Thank you Helen! Have a great weekend 



neobaglover said:


> you have such an amazing collection - hands down one of the best on tpf.



Aww thanks Neobaglover! That's an honor, but there are definitely a lot of tPFers here whom I really look up to! 



LouboutinHottie said:


> I know this is an old post but, omg... I would've been so MAD!!!
> and congrats on those Givenchys, they're so nice!



Oh yeah, my luggage incident! I'm still upset every time I think about it 
Thank you! Yes, I'm loving those Givenchy's!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Manolo Blahnik Campari 105 in Black Patent Leather*

Forgot to post these classics recently...
I find myself gravitating toward the more "basic" shoes these days. I've always liked the Campari style. So there you go, years later after all the glitz and glamour of Louboutins, I'm sorta over them now and finally got a chance to buy these shoes that I've liked since the 90's.


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Manolo Blahnik Campari 105 in Black Patent Leather*
> 
> Forgot to post these classics recently...
> I find myself gravitating toward the more "basic" shoes these days. I've always liked the Campari style. So there you go, years later after all the glitz and glamour of Louboutins, I'm sorta over them now and finally got a chance to buy these shoes that I've liked since the 90's.
> 
> ]



You look truely lovely and elegant

I have always loved MB and those Campari are such a classic in black patent.

I am sure you'll get a lot of wear out of the beauties, enjoy. Great pictures as well


----------



## MissBalLouis

Really love looking at your collection, you have really great taste!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kayapo97 said:


> You look truely lovely and elegant
> 
> I have always loved MB and those Campari are such a classic in black patent.
> 
> I am sure you'll get a lot of wear out of the beauties, enjoy. Great pictures as well



Aww thanks K! You are too kind! Yes I'd rather get more "normal" attire and enjoy them daily than buy more extravagant things that I'll never get a chance to wear lol



MissBalLouis said:


> Really love looking at your collection, you have really great taste!



Thank you MissBalLouis! Happy holidays!



boboy said:


> lOVE your collection.



Thank you boboy! I see that you're relatively new here, welcome to tPF! It's a great community!


----------



## mishybelle

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Manolo Blahnik Campari 105 in Black Patent Leather*
> 
> Forgot to post these classics recently...
> I find myself gravitating toward the more "basic" shoes these days. I've always liked the Campari style. So there you go, years later after all the glitz and glamour of Louboutins, I'm sorta over them now and finally got a chance to buy these shoes that I've liked since the 90's.
> 
> View attachment 2400000
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400001
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400002
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400003



Gorgeous Camparis!!! How did you size in these compared to your nude Camparis? Any difference, or the same size?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mishybelle said:


> Gorgeous Camparis!!! How did you size in these compared to your nude Camparis? Any difference, or the same size?



Hey Mishybelle! Thanks for visiting my collection here!
The nude ones were 35.5 (height 90), but my new black Campari is 36 (height 105)... a little weird I know...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Delayed post: I actually did a thread in the jewelry subforum for my recent conquests in celebration for my birthday, the upcoming holidays, and starting something new soon in my career. 

*David Yurman Classic Cable 5mm Sterling Silver Bracelet with Blue Topaz and Diamonds*









*Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust II 26mm in 18K Everose Gold Jubilee Bracelet, Domed Bezel, Silver Dial, and Diamonds*

I contemplated a lot between getting a Cartier and Rolex... I was sure that I wanted a Cartier until an unexpected visit turned me over to the side of Rolex... I met some wonderful people who were able to my make my first "grown up" watch experience fantastic!











Modeling Pix:







Thank you all for visiting my collection! I feel finally "complete" and content. So I'm going to be good and make no major purchases for a while (we'll see how long this lasts lol). Happy holidays and everyone be safe!


----------



## chanlvr35

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Manolo Blahnik Campari 105 in Black Patent Leather*
> 
> Forgot to post these classics recently...
> I find myself gravitating toward the more "basic" shoes these days. I've always liked the Campari style. So there you go, years later after all the glitz and glamour of Louboutins, I'm sorta over them now and finally got a chance to buy these shoes that I've liked since the 90's.
> 
> View attachment 2400000
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400001
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400002
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400003


These are my all time favorite MB shoes!  I only wish they came in many more colors. They look stunning on you!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chanlvr35 said:


> These are my all time favorite MB shoes!  I only wish they came in many more colors. They look stunning on you!



Thank you! What color are you looking for? You can try calling their flagship store, usually they have a lot more selection than department stores. Good luck!


----------



## siben7

What a perfect collection!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Prada FW13 Blue Suede Wedge Runners*

I wanted these when they came out, but knew that they'd likely go on sale. So I wait and recently purchased them at about 50% off. I love them!!! They're so comfy and gives me some extra height with the built-in wedge. They're definitely going to be my new favorite everyday shoes 










Quick modeling pic:




I have a few other things coming to me in the mail... stay tuned!


----------



## RedRumtoFakes

Cute shoes


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Prada FW13 Blue Suede Wedge Runners*
> 
> I wanted these when they came out, but knew that they'd likely go on sale. So I wait and recently purchased them at about 50% off. I love them!!! They're so comfy and gives me some extra height with the built-in wedge. They're definitely going to be my new favorite everyday shoes
> 
> View attachment 2444316
> 
> 
> View attachment 2444317
> 
> 
> View attachment 2444318
> 
> 
> Quick modeling pic:
> 
> View attachment 2444319
> 
> 
> I have a few other things coming to me in the mail... stay tuned!



Cool!  Nice to see you in something different than your regular high heels!


----------



## sarunya1

WoW++++ i like your collection


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

RedRumtoFakes said:


> Cute shoes



Thank you RedRum!! Happy New Year!!!



sarunya1 said:


> WoW++++ i like your collection



Thanks Sarunya!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Cool!  Nice to see you in something different than your regular high heels!



lol thanks, well I do have "regular" shoes and flats... I just don't really post them on tPF


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Manolo Blahnik FW13 Digas 105 in Black Calf Leather*

Just got these in the mail, part of my holiday sales acquisition! As you all may know, I'm a huge fan of Manolo's BB pumps. These "Digas" are really the BB style but made into booties. What better way to expand my BB collection than to add boots to it? Love them and they're relatively comfy too.


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous booties!! Are they true to size?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous booties!! Are they true to size?



Thank you MJ! Yup, TTS 
Happy New Year!!!


----------



## *MJ*

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you MJ! Yup, TTS
> 
> Happy New Year!!!




Thanks Cec!! They look fab on you!! 
I just ordered a pair!! I've been looking for a black (relatively) comfy pair of ankle boots! 

Happy New Year to you too!!


----------



## Katiesmama

Love those boots!!


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Manolo Blahnik FW13 Digas 105 in Black Calf Leather*
> 
> Just got these in the mail, part of my holiday sales acquisition! As you all may know, I'm a huge fan of Manolo's BB pumps. These "Digas" are really the BB style but made into booties. What better way to expand my BB collection than to add boots to it? Love them and they're relatively comfy too.
> 
> View attachment 2450421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450422
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450423
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450424



Congrats hun! They look great on you!


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust II 26mm in 18K Everose Gold Jubilee Bracelet, Domed Bezel, Silver Dial, and Diamonds*
> 
> I contemplated a lot between getting a Cartier and Rolex... I was sure that I wanted a Cartier until an unexpected visit turned me over to the side of Rolex... I met some wonderful people who were able to my make my first "grown up" watch experience fantastic!
> 
> View attachment 2419733
> 
> 
> View attachment 2419734
> 
> 
> View attachment 2419735
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling Pix:
> 
> View attachment 2419736
> 
> 
> View attachment 2419737
> 
> 
> Thank you all for visiting my collection! I feel finally "complete" and content. So I'm going to be good and make no major purchases for a while (we'll see how long this lasts lol). Happy holidays and everyone be safe!



Oh boy. This is breathe-taking. And great minds, I have been and am still deciding between a Rolex and Cartier. I am not so much a watch person honestly. But I guess getting a nice and expensive one will give me some motivation. 

To my understanding, Rolex is slightly better made? Not that Cartier is bad made but Rolex is seriously devoted professional watch maker if you know what I mean. Or they are equally good quality-wise?

I like smaller watches and Tank by Cartier suits my taste the most, but there are so many models I cannot pick one. Rolex has way too many models but I love the one you have. I am such a newbie on this - does your model have different sizes? I think this size is perfect on you, and I would see anything bigger as too big on women...


----------



## arhient

Love your jewelry collection and PRADA shoes! Do they come in any other color?


----------



## sarahcaitlin

I love your collection and have thoroughly enjoyed looking at all of your pictures! Thanks for sharing! 
I recently bought the David Yurman Albion ring with black onyx and diamonds and have been thinking about buying the matching cable bracelet. The DY website just says medium for the cable bracelets and I'm wondering if you can give me any measurements of the bracelet or of your wrist so I can know if it will fit ok and go ahead and order it online. I have larger hands but smaller wrists so bangles never work for me, but I love cuff bracelets and think the one you have is gorgeous. Amazing collection!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*MJ* said:


> Thanks Cec!! They look fab on you!!
> I just ordered a pair!! I've been looking for a black (relatively) comfy pair of ankle boots!
> 
> Happy New Year to you too!!



YAYYY! Congrats! Shoe twins 
I got them at a great price, so I hope you did too! The Canadian weather here is dreadful with all the slushy dirty snow, otherwise I'd break them out now!



Katiesmama said:


> Love those boots!!



Thank you Katiesmama! They're really an updated boot with some edginess to an otherwise classic boot shape, which is what I love about Manolo! He always adds a little something to his classic shoes.



arhient said:


> Love your jewelry collection and PRADA shoes! Do they come in any other color?



Thank you Arhient! Hmm... I have a few Pradas, I'm assuming you're talking about my most recent wedge high top/runner shoes? If so, yes, they also come in gray, beige, silver, and black from the ones I've seen. Take care!



sarahcaitlin said:


> I love your collection and have thoroughly enjoyed looking at all of your pictures! Thanks for sharing!
> I recently bought the David Yurman Albion ring with black onyx and diamonds and have been thinking about buying the matching cable bracelet. The DY website just says medium for the cable bracelets and I'm wondering if you can give me any measurements of the bracelet or of your wrist so I can know if it will fit ok and go ahead and order it online. I have larger hands but smaller wrists so bangles never work for me, but I love cuff bracelets and think the one you have is gorgeous. Amazing collection!



Thanks so much for your kind words sarahcaitlin!  I'm glad my collection thread has people here.
My wrists measure 5.75 inches at the smallest part (about 3/4 from the forearm). The cable bracelet that I have is also the medium size, but I think I would have preferred the small size, which they didn't have in stock at the time. If you prefer to have a tight fit, then definitely go for the small size. Otherwise the medium gives more room for movement. I do squeeze mine quite tightly after to get a smaller fit though. Hope this helps! 



bougainvillier said:


> Congrats hun! They look great on you!





bougainvillier said:


> Oh boy. This is breathe-taking. And great minds, I have been and am still deciding between a Rolex and Cartier. I am not so much a watch person honestly. But I guess getting a nice and expensive one will give me some motivation.
> 
> To my understanding, Rolex is slightly better made? Not that Cartier is bad made but Rolex is seriously devoted professional watch maker if you know what I mean. Or they are equally good quality-wise?
> 
> I like smaller watches and Tank by Cartier suits my taste the most, but there are so many models I cannot pick one. Rolex has way too many models but I love the one you have. I am such a newbie on this - does your model have different sizes? I think this size is perfect on you, and I would see anything bigger as too big on women...



Thanks again Bougain! lol First off, is that a new Cartier love bracelet in your avatar?!?!  It's gorgeous, I can only dream of getting this... Ughhh I will pray for a long time in the future lol

Yup, I agree. I also prefer the smaller watches, not to mention that I'm afraid of the oversized ones catching too much attention... In terms of quality, I do think that we're comparing apples and oranges. After much research, my understanding is that Cartier is a dedicated jeweler and their watches first and foremost is going for the "look" which often appeals to the female market. Yes Cartier has almost 100 years of watch making history, but their hopes of Quartz to become the new "luxury" mechanism kinda failed when the Japanese mass marketed Quartz movement somewhere around mid last century.
Rolex has also about a 100 years of watch making history, but I think they hit the jackpot in not going along with Quartz movement when it was first introduced. Thus they maintained their in house movement. My own perspective is that what the public values is really dependent on the market. Had Quartz movement not been mass marketed and competition was never that extreme, and had Swiss watch makers maintained exclusivity to Quartz, then perhaps we would have all viewed it as a luxury mechanism, and not something produced with the worth of a few cents for the average watch (Cartier does use the finest ETA, but its cost is still somewhere like $300-500, which doesn't really explain the high retail price).
Whatever... so handmade mechanical and automatic movement are desired now. Cartier has actually done leaps and bounds over the last decade. It won the Geneva award in 2008 (? I think) and it beat out all other big watch making brands Jaeger, patek philipe, rolex...etc. That's was when the watch world finally gave more respect to Cartier. However these are the super exclusive and expensive watches +++100K. Their more affordable watches unfortunately are mostly still Quartz movement. I would definitely get an automatic movement with Cartier though, if your mind is set on this brand.
Rolex's movement is basically still the same compared to 100 years ago. That's why things are easy to replace if you need to do repairs. Cartier has a lot of different models, more so than Rolex and the movement often differs so repairs can be a hassle. It's viewed as a fashion house in essence, so the internal mechanics aren't that focussed on. In the end, I asked my dad - "Who would you choose? The beautiful lady who's not the smartest... or a decent looking woman but she's a genius?" LOL Ughh... men... 
Hope this helps with my long blurb... Best of luck!

Edit: forgot to add - yes there are different sizes, mine is the smallest 26mm  and ultimately I did not go for Cartier because the equivalent 28mm size is currently only available with Quartz movement for the Ballon bleu that I wanted... From my understanding, all of Cartier's smaller sized watches are only Quartz movement though...


----------



## *MJ*

CEC.LV4eva said:


> YAYYY! Congrats! Shoe twins
> I got them at a great price, so I hope you did too! The Canadian weather here is dreadful with all the slushy dirty snow, otherwise I'd break them out now!



Thanks!!! 

I was lucky to get them on second cut at Barneys!! 

I was torn between these, and a similar Saint Laurent pair...and then I saw your mod shots, and the decision was made!!


----------



## sarahcaitlin

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks so much for your kind words sarahcaitlin!  I'm glad my collection thread has people here.
> My wrists measure 5.75 inches at the smallest part (about 3/4 from the forearm). The cable bracelet that I have is also the medium size, but I think I would have preferred the small size, which they didn't have in stock at the time. If you prefer to have a tight fit, then definitely go for the small size. Otherwise the medium gives more room for movement. I do squeeze mine quite tightly after to get a smaller fit though. Hope this helps!



Thank you so much for the info! My wrists are 5.75 inches at the smallest point as well. I tend to like jewelry a bit on the loose side, so I think I'll go with the medium!


----------



## bougainvillier

Yes hun, that's a new Cartier Love, a Christmas gift from DH. We got the cuff because we like the option to be able to take off easily. And since we have the rings to stand for our love and marriage, we did not care much about the screw system. It sounded more hassle. 

Thank you for all the info about the watches. I have not set my mind on anything but after reading your post, I think I prefer Rolex now. I won't buy it anytime soon, maybe end of this year. I will devote my time to research it, since it will most likely to be my only watch


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*MJ* said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> I was lucky to get them on second cut at Barneys!!
> 
> I was torn between these, and a similar Saint Laurent pair...and then I saw your mod shots, and the decision was made!!



Yeah I saw them at Barneys too. Had to have them! lol 
I agree! There are actually some nice boots/shoes by Saint Laurent recently... I have yet to get over the "Ain't Laurent without Yves" part of the brand...



sarahcaitlin said:


> Thank you so much for the info! My wrists are 5.75 inches at the smallest point as well. I tend to like jewelry a bit on the loose side, so I think I'll go with the medium!



No problem, do share your reveal with us in the Jewelry section! 



bougainvillier said:


> Yes hun, that's a new Cartier Love, a Christmas gift from DH. We got the cuff because we like the option to be able to take off easily. And since we have the rings to stand for our love and marriage, we did not care much about the screw system. It sounded more hassle.
> 
> Thank you for all the info about the watches. I have not set my mind on anything but after reading your post, I think I prefer Rolex now. I won't buy it anytime soon, maybe end of this year. I will devote my time to research it, since it will most likely to be my only watch



Oh yes, I don't get why they changed the screw system either? When something works well, don't change it! I heard all these horror stories of people losing their new Love bracelet, so I hope they'll fix the issue in the near future. At least the cuff style you have one less thing to worry about!

Do you have a Cartier or Rolex counter nearby? I would recommend checking out both. Sometimes a good SA can just make the deal a little sweeter if the price is right...  I hope I didn't give the wrong impression by putting down Cartier that much... because I still want a Ballon Bleu!! lol


----------



## allycat0303

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yeah I saw them at Barneys too. Had to have them! lol
> I agree! There are actually some nice boots/shoes by Saint Laurent recently... I have yet to get over the "Ain't Laurent without Yves" part of the brand...
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, do share your reveal with us in the Jewelry section!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I don't get why they changed the screw system either? When something works well, don't change it! I heard all these horror stories of people losing their new Love bracelet, so I hope they'll fix the issue in the near future. At least the cuff style you have one less thing to worry about!
> 
> Do you have a Cartier or Rolex counter nearby? I would recommend checking out both. Sometimes a good SA can just make the deal a little sweeter if the price is right...  I hope I didn't give the wrong impression by putting down Cartier that much... because I still want a Ballon Bleu!! lol


Hi Cec,

This is a small world. I just read your entire thread. I'm the R5 in Cardiac Surgery at Mcgill. I haven't run into you in real life, which is surprising given how small the muhc is. I'm sure I would have looked twice. I was a little confused at first because based on the details of your posts, I calculated you would be R2 in Plastic Surgery, but she's my friend (also Asian) and if she was hiding all the designer things in her closet and didn't show me, I would have freaked out on her!

My question is, you mentioned in your thread that you've had the shaft of your boots cut down. Who was the shoemaker in Montreal that did this for you? Can you give me a referral? I have a pair of boots I purchased (haven't picked up yet) and wondered if I could have this done.

Thanks!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

allycat0303 said:


> Hi Cec,
> 
> This is a small world. I just read your entire thread. I'm the R5 in Cardiac Surgery at Mcgill. I haven't run into you in real life, which is surprising given how small the muhc is. I'm sure I would have looked twice. I was a little confused at first because based on the details of your posts, I calculated you would be R2 in Plastic Surgery, but she's my friend (also Asian) and if she was hiding all the designer things in her closet and didn't show me, I would have freaked out on her!
> 
> My question is, you mentioned in your thread that you've had the shaft of your boots cut down. Who was the shoemaker in Montreal that did this for you? Can you give me a referral? I have a pair of boots I purchased (haven't picked up yet) and wondered if I could have this done.
> 
> Thanks!



I'll PM you - I just don't like to give out where I am these days since it's the internet...


----------



## allycat0303

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I'll PM you - I just don't like to give out where I am these days since it's the internet...



Thanks for the tip. Will be following your advice!


----------



## CM SF

Wow!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Oh yes, I don't get why they changed the screw system either? When something works well, don't change it! I heard all these horror stories of people losing their new Love bracelet, so I hope they'll fix the issue in the near future. At least the cuff style you have one less thing to worry about!
> 
> Do you have a Cartier or Rolex counter nearby? I would recommend checking out both. Sometimes a good SA can just make the deal a little sweeter if the price is right...  I hope I didn't give the wrong impression by putting down Cartier that much... because I still want a Ballon Bleu!! lol



Hey hun, I have really been on it with the watches since Cartier is having a round of raising price, again. What do you think of this one http://www.cartier.us/collections/t.../w6920070-ballon-bleu-de-cartier-watch-33-mm? I would rather get the 28mm but this is the smallest size they offer automatic movement. I love how the rose gold and silver tone combines


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> Hey hun, I have really been on it with the watches since Cartier is having a round of raising price, again. What do you think of this one http://www.cartier.us/collections/t.../w6920070-ballon-bleu-de-cartier-watch-33-mm? I would rather get the 28mm but this is the smallest size they offer automatic movement. I love how the rose gold and silver tone combines



This was one of the combos that I had considered... but have you seen it IRL? I love how it looks online, but in person.... I was not fond of the PINK MOP... I called Cartier back in November and they don't produce WHITE MOP which is what seems to be online... Anyhow, it's very pink... so for me it was a little too feminine?  Also, the rose gold is only 3 links on each side, not all around  I'm also sure you're aware that the rose gold will fade slightly too.

With the above negatives _for me_ said, it's a gorgeous watch


----------



## missjesf

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Paris trip conquest:
> 
> *Céline FW13 Small Square Phantom in Black Croc Embossed Calfskin*
> 
> View attachment 2243974
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243975
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243976
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243977


Hi!  I hope you don't mind me asking, but I notice that your Croc Phantom is in the gold hardware and w/o the logo on the exterior and just wanted to see if you cared? I was able to locate one and it will arrive on Friday and the SA said it is in gold hardware but she didn't really answer me when I asked if the exterior had the logo or not (the confusing thing was that both the pictures she had sent me was one w/ and w/o the logo stamping so I don't know which one was sold to me). But overall, I'm just lucky to be getting one since it's so hard to find one! I guess I'm just asking what your opinion is on this "newer version" of the Croc Phantom!

TIA


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

missjesf said:


> Hi!  I hope you don't mind me asking, but I notice that your Croc Phantom is in the gold hardware and w/o the logo on the exterior and just wanted to see if you cared? I was able to locate one and it will arrive on Friday and the SA said it is in gold hardware but she didn't really answer me when I asked if the exterior had the logo or not (the confusing thing was that both the pictures she had sent me was one w/ and w/o the logo stamping so I don't know which one was sold to me). But overall, I'm just lucky to be getting one since it's so hard to find one! I guess I'm just asking what your opinion is on this "newer version" of the Croc Phantom!
> 
> TIA



Hi there!

If you gave me a choice, I would have chosen the one WITH the logo which was the original version. However, I would have settled for *any* black croc phantom, cuz at that time I was in Paris. So with the extra savings and its rarity, it was a no brainer. Mine was also brand new and arrived the morning when I visited - so it was meant to be!

Enjoy your new bag! It's such a stunning piece, definitely one of my favorites!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ahhhhhh my final holiday sales acquisition is HERE!!!!  I've been waiting for more than 3 weeks now for its delivery which had a lot of issues... Anyhow will post tomorrow!!! 

Preview:


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ahhhhhh my final holiday sales acquisition is HERE!!!!  I've been waiting for more than 3 weeks now for its delivery which had a lot of issues... Anyhow will post tomorrow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Preview:
> 
> View attachment 2478041




Cannot wait to see!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*FW13 Roland Mouret Myrtha Dress in Magenta Wool and Silk Crepe*

Gahhhh!!! I couldn't believe this Myrtha dress was on sale recently! I know a couple of years ago, a few were discounted, but for the last few seasons, they've always been sold out pretty fast. As most of you know, I'm a real RM fanatic - LOVE LOVE LOVE all his dresses! The Myrtha style is a classic and the neckline is just breathtaking. 











I don't have any modeling pix yet, cuz I need to fix this shoulder problem. Will post later in a few weeks when the dress is done by my seamstress. Here are a few pix from NM/BG: The first one was LOVE at first sight when I opened NM's holiday catalogue...


----------



## Charlotteloves

Gorgeous, looking forward to mod pics  love the colour!


----------



## Katiesmama

Wow, that is a stunning dress.


----------



## Ralli

I read through every page in this thread, Cecilia! I really appreciate your detailed opinions on all your purchases; you've saved me quite the headache with some Louboutin choices. I've always been skeptical about the quality vs price ratio of this brand, so you've clearly shown my hunch wasn't off. Thank you for your honesty!  

Have you ever tried Sergio Rossi? He's my favorite designer and honestly makes the most comfortable shoes I've ever owned. Giuseppe Zanotti is a close second, and I'm glad to see you've added his items to your inventory over the years.


----------



## chelmi

I am new to Purse Forum, this is a very nice collection.   I love LVs too am just waiting for 5 days so I can also do a bag showcase of my own.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Charlotteloves said:


> Gorgeous, looking forward to mod pics  love the colour!



Thank you Charlotte! I should get my dress back this weekend. So I'll definitely post pix! Thanks again for visiting 



Katiesmama said:


> Wow, that is a stunning dress.



Thank you 



chelmi said:


> I am new to Purse Forum, this is a very nice collection.   I love LVs too am just waiting for 5 days so I can also do a bag showcase of my own.



Thank you Chelmi. Why wait for 5 days? Are you going to be getting another bag?  Looking forward to your collection!



Ralli said:


> I read through every page in this thread, Cecilia! I really appreciate your detailed opinions on all your purchases; you've saved me quite the headache with some Louboutin choices. I've always been skeptical about the quality vs price ratio of this brand, so you've clearly shown my hunch wasn't off. Thank you for your honesty!
> 
> Have you ever tried Sergio Rossi? He's my favorite designer and honestly makes the most comfortable shoes I've ever owned. Giuseppe Zanotti is a close second, and I'm glad to see you've added his items to your inventory over the years.



You're welcome Ralli! I'm glad these pictures and posts have helped you. I'm pretty blunt and straight forward (no filter)  but I do think it's important to be honest with how I feel about a lot of these products. In the end, we have to be happy with our purchases 
I've tried Sergio's shoes, I actually really like some of his pumps and booties. Somehow I always get distracted though lol. Would love to see some of your shoes for inspiration. Take care!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Christian Louboutin FW13 Bootylili 100 in Black Calfskin:*

It's been a long time since I purchased a pair of Louboutins. Wow I just checked fall 2012 - see I've been good 
When these booties came out, I knew that I liked the style but couldn't decide if I wanted the 100 or 120 version. I prefer the look of the 120 with a higher pitch, but I think the 100 is more practical for everyday wear. I went shopping in these the other day - no problems at all. Very comfortable, but the leather is really stiff when I flex my ankles. Hopefully with more wear they'll soften up. They also remind me of the Simple Platform booties from a few years ago which I missed out on, but I think I actually prefer these Bootylilis as it has a more tapered round toe if that makes sense... lol Thanks for letting me share


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

YAY I got my dress back! Now it's truly perfect


----------



## ValextraFTW

Just finished skimming through your thread. Being an MS4 s/p interviews and awaiting Match Day, I have a lot of time on my hands. Love your shoes collection, especially the Manolo's, and RM dresses!!! I'm also envious of your tolerance of high heels. My flat feet force me to stick to low heels and flats while at the hosp/clinic.


----------



## Katiesmama

Beautiful dress, Cec.  You look absolutely stunning!


----------



## Qing_X

They look beautiful on you, so jealous


----------



## yslvchanel

Wow...You look so fabulous in this dress!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ValextraFTW said:


> Just finished skimming through your thread. Being an MS4 s/p interviews and awaiting Match Day, I have a lot of time on my hands. Love your shoes collection, especially the Manolo's, and RM dresses!!! I'm also envious of your tolerance of high heels. My flat feet force me to stick to low heels and flats while at the hosp/clinic.



Ahh... the waiting time now... enjoy the next few days off! You never know where you'll end up. What did you apply in?
Thanks for visiting my thread. Yeah, I like shoes... but I don't wear Louboutins to work. And these days rarely any heels.



Katiesmama said:


> Beautiful dress, Cec.  You look absolutely stunning!



Thanks Katiesmama! It's not me, it's the dress that's amazing 



Qing_X said:


> They look beautiful on you, so jealous



Thank you Qing! haha well I'm quite envious of a lot of ladies here on tPF too! We're all bad enablers for each other 



yslvchanel said:


> Wow...You look so fabulous in this dress!!



Thank you yslvchanel!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Forgot to post these mod pix:

Helmut Lang Sonar wool cardigan
Club Monaco T and tank tops
H&M faux suede leggings
Christian Louboutin Bootylili


----------



## ValextraFTW

I applied for internal medicine. =) 

I really like that cardigan. Looks super comfy!


----------



## Ralli

Love your new boots. Perfectly practical and look gorgeous on the feet.


----------



## arnott

Hello Cec, new haircut?  How are you liking the layers?


----------



## arnott

^ You got blonde streaks too?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Hello Cec, new haircut?  How are you liking the layers?
> ^ You got blonde streaks too?



Yup  Actually there's 2 layers of highlights - top is very natural and bottom ones have more blond streaks that peep through. My hairstylist thinks I'm too boring with always the same cut and highlights :shame:



ValextraFTW said:


> I applied for internal medicine. =)
> 
> I really like that cardigan. Looks super comfy!



Thanks! 
Ah I can never do internal, the calls kill me lol. I think I was traumatized in med school by this evil resident who made me stay up all night while she was chilling in the lounge room, watching TV with her bf who also brought her dinner from outside the hospital. Then she was like, "how come it took you so long to do 8 admissions?!?!" ullhair::storm:



Ralli said:


> Love your new boots. Perfectly practical and look gorgeous on the feet.



Thank you Ralli!!! They're really comfy and even though they're not that high for CL standards lol, they're still pretty high for IRL!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Christian Louboutin SS14 So Kate in Floral Bouquet Satin*

So first slightly less boring haircut, now I'm really breaking out of my comfort zone - SATIN which is extremely delicate and non-practical. Well I figured that I almost never wear my heels these days, they're not as practical as I would like them to be and given the heel height of 120, yeah I won't be running around in them that's for sure lol.
I really love this style, which has replaced the famous Pigalle 120 in the CL community - we all despise the new Pigalle. Now I need more So Kates!!! The Bouquet print is also gorgeous which CL has not done in a long time. It's a really nice array of colors inspired by Claude Monet.


----------



## Katiesmama

Wow, those shoes are gorgeous!!!!   Unfortunately, I could never wear them, I'd fall off and kill myself.   But I certainly admire them from afar.


----------



## Ralli

These shoes are absolutely delicious! I really hope to see you make good use of them, though I know exactly what you mean about satin. The So Kate is a stunning design, and it looks amazing on your feet. How about posting some modeling shots for those of us who spent down their shoe budgets for a while (a looooong, loooong while here) and will be skipping these beauties?


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Christian Louboutin SS14 So Kate in Floral Bouquet Satin*
> 
> So first slightly less boring haircut, now I'm really breaking out of my comfort zone - SATIN which is extremely delicate and non-practical. Well I figured that I almost never wear my heels these days, they're not as practical as I would like them to be and given the heel height of 120, yeah I won't be running around in them that's for sure lol.
> I really love this style, which has replaced the famous Pigalle 120 in the CL community - we all despise the new Pigalle. Now I need more So Kates!!! The Bouquet print is also gorgeous which CL has not done in a long time. It's a really nice array of colors inspired by Claude Monet.
> 
> View attachment 2506319
> 
> 
> View attachment 2506320
> 
> 
> View attachment 2506321
> 
> 
> View attachment 2506322



Any standing pics of the shoes?  Or are they really that hard to walk in?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Katiesmama said:


> Wow, those shoes are gorgeous!!!!   Unfortunately, I could never wear them, I'd fall off and kill myself.   But I certainly admire them from afar.



lol Thanks for the reminder to be careful in them! I actually stumble more in flats on a daily basis lol, I'm kinda clumsy and drag my feet... but when I do fall/slip in heels, they tend to be disastrous and highly embarrassing 



Ralli said:


> These shoes are absolutely delicious! I really hope to see you make good use of them, though I know exactly what you mean about satin. The So Kate is a stunning design, and it looks amazing on your feet. How about posting some modeling shots for those of us who spent down their shoe budgets for a while (a looooong, loooong while here) and will be skipping these beauties?





arnott said:


> Any standing pics of the shoes?  Or are they really that hard to walk in?



*Ralli and Arnott:*
Thanks ladies! Yeah, I didn't post any modeling pix cuz I don't have proper attire to wear with the shoes. I'm traveling around so I only have one skirt with me, which is a bit of a clash with the colors of the shoes, but it's the best I can do for now. Will post a better outfit, and I have the *perfect* one in mind


----------



## Ralli

You know, I actually love this color combination; the frilly florals and the more serious tone of the skirt make for an unexpected but beautiful pairing.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ralli said:


> You know, I actually love this color combination; the frilly florals and the more serious tone of the skirt make for an unexpected but beautiful pairing.



Thank you


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Gianvito Rossi Classic Style 2847 Shoes in "Mexico Nero" Calfskin*

These are my first pair of Gianvito's and I love them! I plan to wear them to work on "fancy Fridays." Most days I'm running around in flats, but Fridays are nice to dress up a bit in case I need to go out after work. Then I don't need to go home and change. Very comfy, I'm sure I can wear them all day!


----------



## Loubspassion

CEC.LV4eva said:


> lol Thanks for the reminder to be careful in them! I actually stumble more in flats on a daily basis lol, I'm kinda clumsy and drag my feet... but when I do fall/slip in heels, they tend to be disastrous and highly embarrassing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ralli and Arnott:*
> Thanks ladies! Yeah, I didn't post any modeling pix cuz I don't have proper attire to wear with the shoes. I'm traveling around so I only have one skirt with me, which is a bit of a clash with the colors of the shoes, but it's the best I can do for now. Will post a better outfit, and I have the *perfect* one in mind
> 
> View attachment 2507934



I don't see a clash at all. On the contrary, it looks beautiful. Unexpected with the neutral and more toned down hue of the skirt. It's visually nice actually. 
Congrats on these beauties


----------



## Ralli

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Gianvito Rossi Classic Style 2847 Shoes in "Mexico Nero" Calfskin*
> 
> These are my first pair of Gianvito's and I love them! I plan to wear them to work on "fancy Fridays." Most days I'm running around in flats, but Fridays are nice to dress up a bit in case I need to go out after work. Then I don't need to go home and change. Very comfy, I'm sure I can wear them all day!
> 
> View attachment 2523249
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523250
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523251
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523252
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523254
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523255


These look beautiful! I haven't tired anything by Gianvito, but I'm a HUGE fan of Sergio Rossi, his father. His are by far the most comfortable shoes I own, even at 5 inches tall. You'd be doing yourself a huge disservice if you don't at least check him out! 

I, in turn, will check out Gianvito too


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Loubspassion said:


> I don't see a clash at all. On the contrary, it looks beautiful. Unexpected with the neutral and more toned down hue of the skirt. It's visually nice actually.
> Congrats on these beauties



Thanks Loubs! I've been thinking of pairing a white dress with this watercolor silk and cashmere scarf that has a similar pattern with the shoes 



Ralli said:


> These look beautiful! I haven't tired anything by Gianvito, but I'm a HUGE fan of Sergio Rossi, his father. His are by far the most comfortable shoes I own, even at 5 inches tall. You'd be doing yourself a huge disservice if you don't at least check him out!
> 
> I, in turn, will check out Gianvito too



Thanks Ralli. I think Sergio's shoes are nice, but just lack some *magic fairy dust* for me lol. Gianvito's actually look more updated and modern. I don't really need shoes to have bells and whistles, even a very simple pair, if it's got the right silhouette (pitch, cut, vamp, and heel height) then I think that's more important and classic.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Christian Louboutin SS14 So Kate 120 in Patent Nude Calfskin*

YAY!!! Finally got my nude So Kates!!! I haven't been this excited to buy CL for a long time, but I was so glad to have snatched up these babies which were sold out in 24 hours!
This is also my first nude pair and the reason I waited so long is because CL's nude does not match my skintone very well. It's actually a bit darker which used to really bother me, so I kept putting off buying his nude Pigalle 120 until he makes a tone that would match mine. Anyhow, 2013 came along and Pigalle was changed. Now I've learned to never wait anymore. 
In a way I think it worked out for the best. I'm a person who likes variety and these So Kates in nude really compliments my Pigalle 120 in black. Otherwise if I also had a Pigalle 120 in nude, they would be too similar.
Outfit pix to come later! Thanks everyone!


----------



## QTbebe

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Christian Louboutin SS14 So Kate 120 in Patent Nude Calfskin*
> 
> YAY!!! Finally got my nude So Kates!!! I haven't been this excited to buy CL for a long time, but I was so glad to have snatched up these babies which were sold out in 24 hours!
> This is also my first nude pair and the reason I waited so long is because CL's nude does not match my skintone very well. It's actually a bit darker which used to really bother me, so I kept putting off buying his nude Pigalle 120 until he makes a tone that would match mine. Anyhow, 2013 came along and Pigalle was changed. Now I've learned to never wait anymore.
> In a way I think it worked out for the best. I'm a person who likes variety and these So Kates in nude really compliments my Pigalle 120 in black. Otherwise if I also had a Pigalle 120 in nude, they would be too similar.
> Outfit pix to come later! Thanks everyone!
> 
> View attachment 2532873
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532875
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532874
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532876



another great purchase! I like the heel on the so kates more! how is the comfort/sizing compared with the pigalle 120?


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Christian Louboutin SS14 So Kate 120 in Patent Nude Calfskin*
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!! Finally got my nude So Kates!!! I haven't been this excited to buy CL for a long time, but I was so glad to have snatched up these babies which were sold out in 24 hours!
> 
> This is also my first nude pair and the reason I waited so long is because CL's nude does not match my skintone very well. It's actually a bit darker which used to really bother me, so I kept putting off buying his nude Pigalle 120 until he makes a tone that would match mine. Anyhow, 2013 came along and Pigalle was changed. Now I've learned to never wait anymore.
> 
> In a way I think it worked out for the best. I'm a person who likes variety and these So Kates in nude really compliments my Pigalle 120 in black. Otherwise if I also had a Pigalle 120 in nude, they would be too similar.
> 
> Outfit pix to come later! Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532876



Gorgeous! And I have always loved your pics. Such eye candy! Again, congrats! 

I too am troubled by CL's nude. I have 2 pairs but I don't know if I want more. I wish I had snatched the Lea color last season from the nude collection. It looked like a better match.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

QTbebe said:


> another great purchase! I like the heel on the so kates more! how is the comfort/sizing compared with the pigalle 120?



Thanks QT! I find the So Kates to be slightly more comfy than Pigalle 120 because the toe box is more roomy (a bit longer and wider), and I'd say that these are TTS. So go half size up from your Pigalle 120. 



bougainvillier said:


> Gorgeous! And I have always loved your pics. Such eye candy! Again, congrats!
> 
> I too am troubled by CL's nude. I have 2 pairs but I don't know if I want more. I wish I had snatched the Lea color last season from the nude collection. It looked like a better match.



Thank you!! Yeah, I find CL's nude can be quite tricky on Asian skin. He's definitely got the St-Tropez tanned bombshell in mind, not the yellowish pale Asian skintone LOL. I do hope that he realizes more nude tones are needed for us girls as he's opening more to the Asian market.
The old nude 329 was actually perfect on me, but no longer made these years. Also Manolo, Prada, and Valentino make really nice nudes. Definitely check them out if you haven't already


----------



## petpetra82

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Gianvito Rossi Classic Style 2847 Shoes in "Mexico Nero" Calfskin*
> 
> These are my first pair of Gianvito's and I love them! I plan to wear them to work on "fancy Fridays." Most days I'm running around in flats, but Fridays are nice to dress up a bit in case I need to go out after work. Then I don't need to go home and change. Very comfy, I'm sure I can wear them all day!
> 
> View attachment 2523249
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523250
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523251
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523252
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523254
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523255


These look simply perfect. I'm just trying to choose which classic black stiletto pumps to buy and these turned my head back to the Gianvito Rossi site...


----------



## petpetra82

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Croc Phantom at the Louvre:
> 
> View attachment 2243979
> 
> 
> 
> *Céline SS13 Multifunction Compact Wallet in Pink/Rust Lambskin*
> 
> View attachment 2243980
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243981
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243982


Hehe, love the sightseeing photo at the Louvre!


----------



## petpetra82

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Roland Mouret FW12 "Angel" Dress in Stretch Double Crêpe Cream/Petrol Blue*
> 
> YAYYYY!!! I finally got my dress back! When I first bought it, the dress was defective and torn at the sash. I would have done an exchange but my size was all sold out, so I asked for a return instead. Then NAP was gracious enough to have ordered another dress for me in the same size from the company, so ultimately an exchange was done. Sounds all good right? Nope... cuz then there was this huge debacle with UPS and NAP for this item which took 3 weeks to resolve. Then I finally got the dress back but I usually take it to my seamstress for alterations and she was sick for another 2 weeks, then I had to go off on a work trip for a few more weeks.... blah blah blah... And now MONTHS later, I finally get to make my reveal!!! lol Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2082431
> 
> 
> View attachment 2082432
> 
> 
> View attachment 2082433
> 
> 
> View attachment 2082434
> 
> 
> View attachment 2082435


Divine dress!!


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you!! Yeah, I find CL's nude can be quite tricky on Asian skin. He's definitely got the St-Tropez tanned bombshell in mind, not the yellowish pale Asian skintone LOL. I do hope that he realizes more nude tones are needed for us girls as he's opening more to the Asian market.
> The old nude 329 was actually perfect on me, but no longer made these years. Also Manolo, Prada, and Valentino make really nice nudes. Definitely check them out if you haven't already



I completely agree on that and thanks for the intel. I only have Valentino poudre RS, which is a great nude for me. I do want to venture out on MB nude. I remember you have a pair of MB Campari in nude. Do you happen to have any mod shots or comparison shots? I did a search here but nothing so far 

Thanks!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> I completely agree on that and thanks for the intel. I only have Valentino poudre RS, which is a great nude for me. I do want to venture out on MB nude. I remember you have a pair of MB Campari in nude. Do you happen to have any mod shots or comparison shots? I did a search here but nothing so far
> 
> Thanks!



I do but they're on my old computer and I'm not home now so I can't upload any pics, sorry 
I actually custom ordered a pair of nude BBs and they should arrive really soon! Will take pix and let you know 



petpetra82 said:


> These look simply perfect. I'm just trying to choose which classic black stiletto pumps to buy and these turned my head back to the Gianvito Rossi site...





petpetra82 said:


> Hehe, love the sightseeing photo at the Louvre!





petpetra82 said:


> Divine dress!!



Thank you petpetra82!! You are very kind! I see that you just joined tPF! Welcome and be careful of some of us enablers!!


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I do but they're on my old computer and I'm not home now so I can't upload any pics, sorry
> I actually custom ordered a pair of nude BBs and they should arrive really soon! Will take pix and let you know



No worries and sure thing hun! Is this the 115mm custom order BB you were waiting for so long?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> No worries and sure thing hun! Is this the 115mm custom order BB you were waiting for so long?



Yup!! They're finally shipped after almost a half year of waiting for them!


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yup!! They're finally shipped after almost a half year of waiting for them!



I cannot wait! I wanted to custom order the nude patent in 105mm but felt the 105mm often come seasonally anyways. So if I were ever custom order something I'd go for a 115mm. Will this be your first 115mm BB? I cannot wait for your comfort comparison among Pigalle 120, SK and these.


----------



## nakedyogurt

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Christian Louboutin SS14 So Kate 120 in Patent Nude Calfskin*
> 
> YAY!!! Finally got my nude So Kates!!! I haven't been this excited to buy CL for a long time, but I was so glad to have snatched up these babies which were sold out in 24 hours!
> This is also my first nude pair and the reason I waited so long is because CL's nude does not match my skintone very well. It's actually a bit darker which used to really bother me, so I kept putting off buying his nude Pigalle 120 until he makes a tone that would match mine. Anyhow, 2013 came along and Pigalle was changed. Now I've learned to never wait anymore.
> In a way I think it worked out for the best. I'm a person who likes variety and these So Kates in nude really compliments my Pigalle 120 in black. Otherwise if I also had a Pigalle 120 in nude, they would be too similar.
> Outfit pix to come later! Thanks everyone!
> 
> View attachment 2532873
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532875
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532874
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532876



I love these!!  You got me changing my mind to get a So Kate for my next nude pair instead of a pigalle


----------



## CurvyGirlChic

CEC.LV4eva said:


> lol Thanks for the reminder to be careful in them! I actually stumble more in flats on a daily basis lol, I'm kinda clumsy and drag my feet... but when I do fall/slip in heels, they tend to be disastrous and highly embarrassing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ralli and Arnott:*
> Thanks ladies! Yeah, I didn't post any modeling pix cuz I don't have proper attire to wear with the shoes. I'm traveling around so I only have one skirt with me, which is a bit of a clash with the colors of the shoes, but it's the best I can do for now. Will post a better outfit, and I have the *perfect* one in mind
> 
> View attachment 2507934




Oh my gosh, those shoes and that skirt are amazing! I love the combo! Very unexpected in a majorly stylish way.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> I cannot wait! I wanted to custom order the nude patent in 105mm but felt the 105mm often come seasonally anyways. So if I were ever custom order something I'd go for a 115mm. Will this be your first 115mm BB? I cannot wait for your comfort comparison among Pigalle 120, SK and these.



I was thinking the same thing. All the other heel heights seem relatively easy to come by, but I still wanted something classic and I thought nude would be best. Yeah you know me, I'm like a picture hog! Will post lots of comparison pix later! 



nakedyogurt said:


> I love these!!  You got me changing my mind to get a So Kate for my next nude pair instead of a pigalle



Yeah... the Pigalle is not what it used to be. So I would not buy it...
However the So Kate is really an amazing pair, highly recommended 



CurvyGirlChic said:


> Oh my gosh, those shoes and that skirt are amazing! I love the combo! Very unexpected in a majorly stylish way.



Oh gosh, thank you so much Curvy Girl! I will try to do better mod pix soon! Take care!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

As promised, mod pix of *CL So Kate Satin Floral Bouquet *

Chinese silk dress
Chinese silk+cashmere shawl








CL *So Kate in patent nude*, wearing a *Rachel Roy* lace dress:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Christian Louboutin SS14 So Kate in Black Patent Leather*

Can't go wrong with classic black patent! I'm really loving this style - need more So Kates!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Gianvito Rossi Style 2687 in Camoscio Navy Suede and Black Satin Trim*

LOVE the feel of the satin trim against my achilles tendon loll! It also gives the illusion of a higher heel with a steeper pitch!!


----------



## nakedyogurt

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Gianvito Rossi Style 2687 in Camoscio Navy Suede and Black Satin Trim*
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the feel of the satin trim against my achilles tendon loll! It also gives the illusion of a higher heel with a steeper pitch!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571164
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571166




Love it!! It looks so sexy and not to mention sexy do u mind sharing where you got these and the price pls?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

nakedyogurt said:


> Love it!! It looks so sexy and not to mention sexy do u mind sharing where you got these and the price pls?



Thank you naked! I got them from Matches, retail $800 but I got them on sale for about 450$


----------



## Katiesmama

Those navy shoes!!!!!!!OMG, I wish I could wear high heels, those are gorgeous.  And I love the dress too!!!   You look stunning, as always!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Katiesmama said:


> Those navy shoes!!!!!!!OMG, I wish I could wear high heels, those are gorgeous.  And I love the dress too!!!   You look stunning, as always!



Thank you! I'm actually in flats everyday except 1-2 days on a weekend when I go out, so most of my shoes are actually unworn lol. 
The dress is from H&M - very comfy


----------



## audreylita

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you! I'm actually in flats everyday except 1-2 days on a weekend when I go out, so most of my shoes are actually unworn lol.
> The dress is from H&M - very comfy



Really lovely pictures.  You could make a paper bag look great, your sense of style and your figure are fabulous!


----------



## nakedyogurt

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you naked! I got them from Matches, retail $800 but I got them on sale for about 450$




I saw one in metallic brown and satin !! contemplating now.. haha  :urock:


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Christian Louboutin SS14 So Kate in Black Patent Leather*
> 
> Can't go wrong with classic black patent! I'm really loving this style - need more So Kates!!!
> 
> View attachment 2571158
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571159
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571156
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571157



I love this dress!  It fits you so well!  Did you get it tailored?  So summery!  Are you ready for summer?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

audreylita said:


> Really lovely pictures.  You could make a paper bag look great, your sense of style and your figure are fabulous!



Aww thank you Audrey, you make me blush 



nakedyogurt said:


> I saw one in metallic brown and satin !! contemplating now.. haha  :urock:



If you find a good pair, they're definitely worth it! I went to see a ballet last night and worn my new Gianvito's and they were soooo comfortable!



arnott said:


> I love this dress!  It fits you so well!  Did you get it tailored?  So summery!  Are you ready for summer?



Thanks! No, the dress is unaltered. BCBG dresses usually fit me very well, you should try them!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Valentino SS14 Rockstud Heels in Fluo Orange Calfskin*

This was somewhat of an impulsive purchase. I was flipping through the Valentino shoe thread since I've been out of the loop here for a while. I couldn't help but admire some ladies new Orange Fluo Rockstuds. I was really looking for patent orange 100mm, but I think I was late in the game this season so they were all sold out. I settled for the regular calfskin, but am pleasantly surprised that even so, the color is so fluorescent IRL. It's really hard to capture the color.


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks! No, the dress is unaltered. BCBG dresses usually fit me very well, you should try them!



I have this BCBG dress, remember?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> I have this BCBG dress, remember?



Oh I remember now! You look fab here!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Oh I remember now! You look fab here!



Thanks!


----------



## authprada

Wow thanks for sharing


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Valentino SS14 Rockstud Heels in Fluo Orange Calfskin*
> 
> This was somewhat of an impulsive purchase. I was flipping through the Valentino shoe thread since I've been out of the loop here for a while. I couldn't help but admire some ladies new Orange Fluo Rockstuds. I was really looking for patent orange 100mm, but I think I was late in the game this season so they were all sold out. I settled for the regular calfskin, but am pleasantly surprised that even so, the color is so fluorescent IRL. It's really hard to capture the color.
> 
> View attachment 2576557
> 
> 
> View attachment 2576558
> 
> 
> View attachment 2576559



What a gorgeous pair! I love the current season RS, so vibrant! And smooth leather is just as gorgeous! Congrats honey!


----------



## Venessa84

All I can say is why what an impressive style you have!  Your shoes are TDF and so is everything else.  Loved looking at how everything has progressed over the years!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Valentino SS14 Rockstud Heels in Fluo Orange Calfskin*
> 
> This was somewhat of an impulsive purchase. I was flipping through the Valentino shoe thread since I've been out of the loop here for a while. I couldn't help but admire some ladies new Orange Fluo Rockstuds. I was really looking for patent orange 100mm, but I think I was late in the game this season so they were all sold out. I settled for the regular calfskin, but am pleasantly surprised that even so, the color is so fluorescent IRL. It's really hard to capture the color.
> 
> View attachment 2576557
> 
> 
> View attachment 2576558
> 
> 
> View attachment 2576559



Any outfit pics with these shoes?  I'd like to see what you'd wear with these!


----------



## rock_girl

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Givenchy SS12 Guerra Heels 105mm in Salmon Patent Leather and Gold Hardware*
> 
> Ooooooh my FIRST GIVENCHY'S!!! I finally got these babies that I've missed out on last year!!!  They were sighted on nearly every celebrity (my fav is Beyonce - that woman is fab in everything though), so I wasn't so sure of them at first cuz I don't want to just follow a trend, but when I really wanted them later, of course they were all gone! I just noticed these recently on a random internet search and they were on sale too - I had a coupon code and got extra deductions for the metal being tarnished so in the end I got them for 65% off!!!  Box isn't the original and there are a few minor scratches on the soles, but I still love them! Ooooooh they're just gorgeous, love the style, the heels, the shark tooth, the silver sole - I can't stop starring at them!
> 
> Comfortable? Hmm... the ankle strap is a little stubborn. It fits me well, but the main problem is that it's kinda thick and restricts any ankle movement. I seriously only have 5-10 degrees of range of motion. So there's no dorsiflexion at all lol. Otherwise, the heel height is perfect for me, there's really good padding, and fits my feet (length+width wise) really well.



This collection thread is just as amazing as your CL thread.  I'm thrilled to have finally found both threads!! 

These are amazing!!!  I would love to have a pair of sharklock Givenchy sandals some day...


----------



## rock_girl

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Gianvito Rossi Style 2687 in Camoscio Navy Suede and Black Satin Trim*
> 
> LOVE the feel of the satin trim against my achilles tendon loll! It also gives the illusion of a higher heel with a steeper pitch!!



These are TDF!!  I stumbeled across some ads featuring Gianvito Rossi's shoes recently and I like what I see!  From a comfort and fit perspective, how do they compare Manolo BB's, CL Pigalle's, or Choo Abel's?    Thanks!!!


----------



## rock_girl

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I've finally gotten a chance to take pix of my entire collection:



*I*._DIE_!    Your entire collection of CL, Choo, MB, CO, Valentino, Prada, Lanvin, Rossi, et al. is flat out awesome!  Getting dressed and choosing accessories must be such a joy on a daily basis.  Thank you for sharing and continue to wear them in good health!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

rock_girl said:


> These are TDF!!  I stumbeled across some ads featuring Gianvito Rossi's shoes recently and I like what I see!  From a comfort and fit perspective, how do they compare Manolo BB's, CL Pigalle's, or Choo Abel's?    Thanks!!!



Thank you Rock_girl! Yes, I'm quite liking GR's shoes these days and I'd say that the fit is in between MB and JC, but definitely more comfortable than CL's Pigalle 100. BB is probably the most comfy for me. GR tends to have steeper pitched shoes, so if you have a high arch, this may be better for your feet. Best of luck shopping!



Venessa84 said:


> All I can say is why what an impressive style you have!  Your shoes are TDF and so is everything else.  Loved looking at how everything has progressed over the years!



Thank you Venessa! I feel like I should sell some older things that I don't use anymore, but it's hard to let go... lol It's pretty bad, I feel like I'm a hoarder 



authprada said:


> Wow thanks for sharing



Thanks for visiting Authprada! Have a great weekend!



bougainvillier said:


> What a gorgeous pair! I love the current season RS, so vibrant! And smooth leather is just as gorgeous! Congrats honey!



Thank you! I'm in love with the color but I just worn them out twice and the insole completely unglued itself!!! I'm kinda upset by the quality... Sure I may have sweaty feet lol but none of my other Valentino's did this and it's not even that hot yet outside (~15 degrees Celsius). 



arnott said:


> Any outfit pics with these shoes?  I'd like to see what you'd wear with these!



Thank you! I posted an outfit pic in the wardrobe and Valentino threads, but here you go:


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you! I posted an outfit pic in the wardrobe and Valentino threads, but here you go:
> 
> View attachment 2594761



Woohoo!  Rocker chic!  For some reason I'm imagining you doing the Can Can in those shoes!


----------



## saintgermain

^^i know, what a great matching of colors


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Woohoo!  Rocker chic!  For some reason I'm imagining you doing the Can Can in those shoes!



thanks! The Can Can is probably not for me though lol



saintgermain said:


> ^^i know, what a great matching of colors



Thank you Saintgermain! I was feeling for Spring to come! It's still quite chilly outside  where I live, but I'm glad at least all the snow is gone


----------



## Paulineloub

Amazingggggggg I wish to have a collection like yours , building it gradually  xxxx


----------



## Paulineloub

Beautiful xx


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Paulineloub said:


> Amazingggggggg I wish to have a collection like yours , building it gradually  xxxx





Paulineloub said:


> Beautiful xx



^Thank you!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Few new pairs, mod pix to come later!

*Christian Louboutin FW14 So Kate in Black Vernis Moucheté*














*Christian Louboutin FW14 So Kate in Violet Watersnake Rocaille
*


----------



## Katiesmama

Wow, so beautiful!!!


----------



## Venessa84

These violet CLs are TDF!! Absolutely killer!!


----------



## bambistyle

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Few new pairs, mod pix to come later!
> 
> *Christian Louboutin FW14 So Kate in Black Vernis Moucheté*
> 
> View attachment 2620394
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620395
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620396
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620397
> 
> 
> 
> *Christian Louboutin FW14 So Kate in Violet Watersnake Rocaille
> *
> View attachment 2620400
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620401
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620402
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620403



 WOOOOOW THE VIOLET SO KATES!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Valentino SS14 Rockstuds Cage Flats in Patent Fluo Orange*

I love the fluo orange from Valentino this season, that I got my second pair!! No mod pix yet. Will post in future.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Christian Louboutin SS08 "Jaws" in Red Crystal Python
*
An oldie but goodie!!! Found these on Ebay after many years of searching and at an amazing deal! Not only so, they're brand new too!!! 
Thanks for letting me share! No mod pix yet...


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Valentino SS14 Rockstuds Cage Flats in Patent Fluo Orange*
> 
> I love the fluo orange from Valentino this season, that I got my second pair!! No mod pix yet. Will post in future.
> 
> View attachment 2656694
> 
> 
> View attachment 2656695
> 
> 
> View attachment 2656696



Breathe-taking!
Anxiously waiting for your mod shots


----------



## arnott

Love the colour of the violet water snakes!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Christian Louboutin SS08 "Jaws" in Red Crystal Python
> *
> An oldie but goodie!!! Found these on Ebay after many years of searching and at an amazing deal! Not only so, they're brand new too!!!
> Thanks for letting me share! No mod pix yet...
> 
> View attachment 2656900
> 
> 
> View attachment 2656901
> 
> 
> View attachment 2656902



I spy Damier LV in the background!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> Breathe-taking!
> Anxiously waiting for your mod shots



Thank you!! haha yeah I just posted some mod shots below and also in the Valentino thread. Take care, hope you had a great weekend!



arnott said:


> Love the colour of the violet water snakes!
> 
> I spy Damier LV in the background!



Thanks! Yeah, I still go back to my trusted LV totes for lugging things around! Love Damier! Very discrete!

Lastly mod shots:

Roland Mouret dress with CL Jaws



Elie Tahari leather accent jacket
Equipment classic silk blouse
H&M high waist shorts
Valentino Rockstuds Cage flats


----------



## arnott

Which LV is it?  Did you dye your hair reddish?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Which LV is it?  Did you dye your hair reddish?



Damier Hampstead MM 
Yup, but it faded


----------



## KDB

Love your collection and stories behind each purchase!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

KDB said:


> Love your collection and stories behind each purchase!



Thank you KDB! Have a great weekend!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Sorry everyone but I haven't updated things in a while cuz I was so busy recently with my move, new job, my car had issues, and of course my Mac DIED! I was devastated and it's still getting fixed to see if I can recoop any data from the hard drive. Anyhow, here's my new place - I converted the den to my collection storage place . I love the rotating mirrors and the ottoman is perfect to sit and try on shoes! I have my daily gym bag there right now which is something that I recently got into because I realized that I need to get more fit! The room here is unfortunately a little too dark for my liking, so eventually I plan to get a really nice lamp or small chandelier :bulb:





Left side is for my bags and more special/evening shoes:





Right side is for more practical everyday shoes, accessories, travel and luggage items:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Now for some recent purchases:

*1. Christian Louboutin FW14 Cabo 120 in Black Kidskin, Suede, and Multicolored Jewel Tips*

This new "Cabo" style is essentially the "Geo" which is basically the same as the So Kate - confusing isn't it?  I'm usually not into spikes and all that bling, but I love the simplicity of the basic black together with a bit of glam at the toe tips. I also appreciate how CL now includes spare "studs" which is really helpful since many pairs of the spiked heels have had issues.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Amazing collection


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*2. Christian Louboutin FW14 So Kate 120 in Leopard Ponyhair 50S*

This is actually my first pair of all leopard heels because I tend to go for the more safer styles/prints, and pony hair is very difficult to maintain. So I was wavering back and forth until all the sizes were literally gone, which forced me to just buy them and think later haha 











*3. Christian Louboutin FW14 Le Rouge Nail Polish - Original Color*

Ok, so when this came out, I thought it was insane the price at $50, plus shipping (international) is $45, and with taxes it was well over $100 lol. I prefer gel polish these days anyhow cuz they last forever, so I was very against CL diverging out to the cosmetic industry... However, while I made the above shoe purchases, I thought I might as well add them to the order since I had to pay shipping already. So whadaya know, I ended up not just one, but TWO bottles (I plan to give one away as a gift) 

Here's also a group pic of my August haul:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*4. Christian Louboutin SS14 Sweety Charity in Leopard Ponyhair 50S:*

Lastly, I haven't forgotten that this is a bag showcase thread, so here's my first CL bag! I ended up really loving the leopard SK heels, that I decided to buy something else to pair with it. I've always loved this mini bag from CL ever since it came out, but thought that it was so impractical. I then asked myself, well do I even wear my SKs out anyhow? NO! I've actually only worn the black patent pair once lol, so these are too darn cute to miss out, plus I got them at an amazing deal from LVR.

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## COPENHAGEN

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Gianvito Rossi Style 2687 in Camoscio Navy Suede and Black Satin Trim*
> 
> LOVE the feel of the satin trim against my achilles tendon loll! It also gives the illusion of a higher heel with a steeper pitch!!
> 
> View attachment 2571162
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571164
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571163
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571165
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571166


You look stunning and what a collection! Do you mind sharing where this dress is from? I'm totally in love with it


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

COPENHAGEN said:


> You look stunning and what a collection! Do you mind sharing where this dress is from? I'm totally in love with it



Thank you! That dress is actually from H&M! I loved it too and bought it in 2 colours - the navy as shown in pix, and black! They're great for work too


----------



## COPENHAGEN

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you! That dress is actually from H&M! I loved it too and bought it in 2 colours - the navy as shown in pix, and black! They're great for work too


Perfect work dress indeed. Great find  It's from an older season, right? I can't seem to find it on their website.


----------



## ipudgybear

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Sorry everyone but I haven't updated things in a while cuz I was so busy recently with my move, new job, my car had issues, and of course my Mac DIED! I was devastated and it's still getting fixed to see if I can recoop any data from the hard drive. Anyhow, here's my new place - I converted the den to my collection storage place . I love the rotating mirrors and the ottoman is perfect to sit and try on shoes! I have my daily gym bag there right now which is something that I recently got into because I realized that I need to get more fit! The room here is unfortunately a little too dark for my liking, so eventually I plan to get a really nice lamp or small chandelier :bulb:
> 
> View attachment 2742425
> 
> 
> 
> Left side is for my bags and more special/evening shoes:
> 
> View attachment 2742426
> 
> 
> 
> Right side is for more practical everyday shoes, accessories, travel and luggage items:
> 
> View attachment 2742427



I am loving how you converted your den! It looks great!!


----------



## hypatia55

WOW! I feel inspired to fix a place for my small collection. It won't be anything close to what you've done but it would be nice to have all of them in one room.


----------



## ninja_please

I wanted to say that even after all these years I still read your blog!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ipudgybear said:


> I am loving how you converted your den! It looks great!!



Thank you! I'm planning to install some professional lights once I get over this busy work period...



hypatia55 said:


> WOW! I feel inspired to fix a place for my small collection. It won't be anything close to what you've done but it would be nice to have all of them in one room.



Thank you! I'm glad my place can help others feel a little inspired hehe or should I say enabled to buy more stuff?? 



ninja_please said:


> I wanted to say that even after all these years I still read your blog!



Thanks Ninja!  I have to update some pix here now on tPF... It's been months since I last posted :shame:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Update on FW14 SHOES:

*1. Michael Kors boots:*
Arley (left) leather stretch boots
Fulton (right) faux fur and leather rain/winter boots





*2. Manolo Blahnik BB Round Toe 105 in Patent Tortoise*
Great for work and an addition to my traditional pointed toe BBs!





*3. Salvatore Ferragamo Varina with Metal Cap Toe and Black Suede*
Super comfy, but delicate...





*4. Salvatore Ferragamo Varina in Plume Crackled Lambskin*
Again super comfy but less delicate, great for everyday wear.





*5. Valentino Rockstud Booties in Pebbled Calfskin and Platinum Studs*
Comfy and totally hot! My favourite Valentino shoes this season of the entire collection.







^Outfit reference:
Helmut Lang Villous sweatshirt
Hudson waxed moto jeans
Céline Phantom bag


*6. Gianvito Rossi Style 20140 in PVC, Patent Black and Nude Leather*
These are THE ORIGINAL plexi shoes, even before CL came out with them. I thought I'd never be into them 4 years ago, but I think my heart still yearned for them. So I gave in with the sales... and now I'm kicking myself for not purchasing these earlier cuz I'm in love with them! Definitely my absolute favourite of the season!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Clothing and accessories update:

*1. Roland Mouret Timarcha in Crêpe and Silk*
Ughhh... RM is a genius. No other words to express my absolute admiration of his work. I bow down to thee LOL :worthy::worthy::worthy:









^Love these shoes together with the dress!!


*2. Prada Daino Belt in Pebbled Calfskin*
I needed a classic black belt, sans logo and this is perfect.





*3. Valentino All Over Rockstud Gloves*
These are so hot!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Jewelry update:

*1. Cartier LOVE Ring in 18K Rose Gold and Pink Sapphire*
I found my one true love...





*2. Cartier Amulette Necklace in 18K Yellow Gold, White Mother of Pearl, and Diamond*
Originally fell in love with the black onyx, but when I saw the white MOP in real life, its beauty just completely swayed me lol




*3. Cartier Trinity Ring in 18K Yellow, Rose, and White Gold*
Love playing with the rings on my finger!





Modeling pix of these Cartier pieces:

"Hand" pose below shows me wearing *Christian Louboutin's Rouge nail polish*, which is a lovely true red. I'm quite please with the quality of it, considering how expensive it is...







^The above Amulette necklace is worn at 16 inches. I did have it altered, and here's me wearing it at 18 inches:





*4. Gmond Tiger Pendant in 24K Yellow Gold*
Hehehe super cute little guy!





*5. Eddie Borgo bracelets:*
Large pave crystal pyramid bracelet in rose gold plating
Mini cone bracelet in rose gold plating (for modeling pix, see above "hand" pose)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Last but not least, my Louis Vuitton update since I will always go back to LV for my basic travel needs...

*1. Louis Vuitton FW14 Mon Monogram Keepall 45 customized in black and red*
Love the pop of red for the lining! My fav colours 











Louis Vuitton Sunnies:





*2. Louis Vuitton FW14 Petit Soupçon Cat Eye in Brown Glitter Acetate*
Very bold and glam... Calls for a lot of attention... So I haven't worn these... lol








*3. Louis Vuitton SS14 Mimosa in Brown Glitter Acetate and Rhinestone Flowers*
These are more classy than the above, and the first pair of Aviators that actually work with my face shape.








That's mostly it folks. If you would like to see more detailed pix of all my recent acquisitions, or some of my other purchases, please check out my blog. Thank you and happy new year everyone!


----------



## Katiesmama

Happy New Year, Cec......love love love all the new things.   Those Rockstud boots and gloves though, wow!   And I also have to say I love your new hairstyle.   I may be late noticing it, but it's very chic.  You look fabulous as always.


----------



## Pandora07

Those Valentino boots are the sexiest shoes ever and they look great on you. This is also my favorite thread on TPF!


----------



## kett

You've been busy! Loooove the custom Louis! That red lining is gorgeous. And if you ever find that you just don't want those Valentino gloves any more I could probably find a good home for them. &#128521;


----------



## Venessa84

Loving the new additions!  I have the Ferragamo Metal Cap Varinas too


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kett said:


> You've been busy! Loooove the custom Louis! That red lining is gorgeous. And if you ever find that you just don't want those Valentino gloves any more I could probably find a good home for them. &#55357;&#56841;



haha thanks Kett! I got those gloves at a great price too 70% off! 



Venessa84 said:


> Loving the new additions!  I have the Ferragamo Metal Cap Varinas too



Thank you V! Have you worn yours yet? How is the metal part wearing? I'm afraid of getting it all scratched up since I tend to bang my feet into things all the time.



Pandora07 said:


> Those Valentino boots are the sexiest shoes ever and they look great on you. This is also my favorite thread on TPF!



Awww thanks! Valentino is offering those booties again this summer cuz I think they sold pretty well this season. Let me know if you can get a pair then we'll be shoe twins!



Katiesmama said:


> Happy New Year, Cec......love love love all the new things.   Those Rockstud boots and gloves though, wow!   And I also have to say I love your new hairstyle.   I may be late noticing it, but it's very chic.  You look fabulous as always.



Thank you!! Yes i cut my hair recently... it was actually an asymmetric cut at first with one side longer than the other, but as it grew longer, I changed it to a more classic cut lol Happy new year to you and your family too


----------



## Venessa84

To be honest, I've only worn them once.  It was all day and no issues.  I'm hoping no issues with the metal.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Venessa84 said:


> To be honest, I've only worn them once.  It was all day and no issues.  I'm hoping no issues with the metal.



Thanks for the update! I still haven't worn mine yet. Going to wait until the warmer weather gets here


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Céline SS15 Large Trio in Indigo Lambskin*

Love the Trio! It's my second purchase after I totally wore out my red one. Chic, practical, and carries a ton. 










^And when Indigo Trio met Vermillion Trio, they were inseparable!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Christian Louboutin SS15 So Kate 120 in Multi Tie And Dye Patent Leather*

Yes... another pair of So Kates... Aren't these beautiful for spring??  Sorry no mod pix yet.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Outfit reference:
Lululemon mesh shirt
Lululemon Energy bra
Rag & bone jeans
Prada belt
Celine Trio
Christian Louboutin So Kate





Finally mod pix for Louboutin's Cabo:
J Crew faux pearl necklace
J Crew sparkly sweater
Rag & Bone waxed jeans
Christian Louboutin Cabo


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Recently I've found a new designer addiction - Please welcome Aquazzura!!! 

*AQUAZZURA SS15 Belgravia 75 in Smooth Calfskin:*

I first saw this pair of shoes on Kate Bosworth and it was love at first site. I began researching this new designer and with his new SS15 collection, there are just so many pairs that I love. So I bought 5 pairs in the last week... haha! More shoes and pix to come soon!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Outfit reference:

J Crew necklace
Elie Tahari leather trim blazer
H&M blouse
Roland Mouret for Banana Republic skirt
Aquazzura Belgravia shoes


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

2nd pair of the 5 total...

*AQUAZZURA SS15 Hello Lover 105 in Black Suede and Gold Leather Straps*

Happy Valentine's Day tomorrow! 

Outfit reference:
Free People lace dress
Christian Louboutin Sweetie Charity
Aquazzura Hello Lover Heels


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*AQUAZZURA SS15 Sloane 105 in Black Suede*

My 3rd pair and I'm even more in love!  These are so perfect with just enough edge and uniqueness! In the past I probably wouldn't have gone for these shoes and they look kinda "plain" but once on the foot, omg they're amazing in pictures and feel absolutely fantastic. I can't say enough of how much I love these for everyday wear!








Modeling pix:

I had some fun with this outfit and did a "walk" shot to capture the flowy movement of the skirt and shoes peaking through. 

Outfit reference:
Guess sheer cotton top
Helmut Lang bra
Topshop skirt
Rings by H&M, Aldo, J Crew, and Cartier


----------



## Katiesmama

I really admire your style!


----------



## Operasoprano1

katiesmama said:


> i really admire your style!



+1


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Katiesmama said:


> I really admire your style!





Operasoprano1 said:


> +1



Thank you ladies!  You are too kind


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *AQUAZZURA SS15 Sloane 105 in Black Suede*
> 
> My 3rd pair and I'm even more in love!  These are so perfect with just enough edge and uniqueness! In the past I probably wouldn't have gone for these shoes and they look kinda "plain" but once on the foot, omg they're amazing in pictures and feel absolutely fantastic. I can't say enough of how much I love these for everyday wear!
> 
> View attachment 2897579
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897580
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling pix:
> 
> I had some fun with this outfit and did a "walk" shot to capture the flowy movement of the skirt and shoes peaking through.
> 
> Outfit reference:
> Guess sheer cotton top
> Helmut Lang bra
> Topshop skirt
> Rings by H&M, Aldo, J Crew, and Cartier
> 
> View attachment 2897582
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897581



Woohoo!  Showing your abs!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Outfit reference:
> 
> J Crew necklace
> Elie Tahari leather trim blazer
> H&M blouse
> Roland Mouret for Banana Republic skirt
> Aquazzura Belgravia shoes
> 
> View attachment 2895305
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895306



These look like lower heels.  You heading to a business meeting?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Woohoo!  Showing your abs!





arnott said:


> These look like lower heels.  You heading to a business meeting?



Yeah going indecent midriff and all lol. I'm slightly more toned these days with all the workouts that I've been doing this year!

The skirt suit is pretty much how I look on most days at work. I was just too lazy to change after coming home lol :shame:


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yeah going indecent midriff and all lol. I'm slightly more toned these days with all the workouts that I've been doing this year!
> 
> The skirt suit is pretty much how I look on most days at work. I was just too lazy to change after coming home lol :shame:



Guess you don't have to worry about getting dirty at work then?  BTW, I like how you are now showing full frontal shots of your face instead of always from the side/at an angle!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Guess you don't have to worry about getting dirty at work then?  BTW, I like how you are now showing full frontal shots of your face instead of always from the side/at an angle!



Oh it's still dirty at work lol but at least they're smooth leather so I can easily lysol/clorox them after.

Thanks... I lost weight after these 6 months of workouts lol...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Aquazzura SS15 Belgravia Flats in Black Suede*

Yay my 4th pair! I couldn't decide if I liked these better with a small heel or in flats, so I got both


----------



## arnott

How much do these 4 pairs cost if ya don't mind me asking?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> How much do these 4 pairs cost if ya don't mind me asking?



Hmm... As much as I love math, I'd rather not calculate this time (or any time in this thread) lol!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hmm... As much as I love math, I'd rather not calculate this time (or any time in this thread) lol!



I didn't mean how much do they cost all together,  I meant how much does one pair cost.

BTW, the flat ones remind me of ballet slippers!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> I didn't mean how much do they cost all together,  I meant how much does one pair cost.
> 
> BTW, the flat ones remind me of ballet slippers!



It depends I got them $400 - 1000


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> It depends I got them $400 - 1000



Thanks.  That's not too bad, a lot less than CLs, right?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Thanks.  That's not too bad, a lot less than CLs, right?



they're about the same... 2 pairs were on sale, but my other 2 pairs are a lot more than CLs that I buy these days...


----------



## Elsie87

This still remains one of my favourite collections here. Stunning!


----------



## rock_girl

Elsie87 said:


> This still remains one of my favourite collections here. Stunning!




Exactly this!  

Congrats on the new additions C!!


----------



## wowiecs

Hi! I love your blog!!! Have you used your LV petit soupcon cat eye sunglasses already? Will you pls post a photo with you wearing the sunglasses? I'm planning to buy one online but we don't have any LV shop here where I can try them on first. Thanks.


----------



## west of the sun

just spent a whole day going through this thread and wow, both you and your collection are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

west of the sun said:


> just spent a whole day going through this thread and wow, both you and your collection are absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you West! You are too sweet 



wowiecs said:


> Hi! I love your blog!!! Have you used your LV petit soupcon cat eye sunglasses already? Will you pls post a photo with you wearing the sunglasses? I'm planning to buy one online but we don't have any LV shop here where I can try them on first. Thanks.



Hi there, thanks! I'm a little busy these 1-2 weeks with work and all, but I can take some pix for you later. Hopefully you can wait that long... 



rock_girl said:


> Exactly this!
> 
> Congrats on the new additions C!!



Thank you Rock_girl! 



Elsie87 said:


> This still remains one of my favourite collections here. Stunning!



Thanks Elsie!!! I haven't seen you around on tPF, but I hope all is well these days with you


----------



## wowiecs

Thank you so much for your reply! Yes, will wait for your post...&#128522;


----------



## claraclara

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Sorry everyone but I haven't updated things in a while cuz I was so busy recently with my move, new job, my car had issues, and of course my Mac DIED! I was devastated and it's still getting fixed to see if I can recoop any data from the hard drive. Anyhow, here's my new place - I converted the den to my collection storage place . I love the rotating mirrors and the ottoman is perfect to sit and try on shoes! I have my daily gym bag there right now which is something that I recently got into because I realized that I need to get more fit! The room here is unfortunately a little too dark for my liking, so eventually I plan to get a really nice lamp or small chandelier :bulb:
> 
> View attachment 2742425
> 
> 
> 
> Left side is for my bags and more special/evening shoes:
> 
> View attachment 2742426
> 
> 
> 
> Right side is for more practical everyday shoes, accessories, travel and luggage items:
> 
> View attachment 2742427




I really like the dark closets. Are they movable (ie not fixed to wall)?  I am looking for something like this for my baby room now turned closet. Where did you get the shelving?  Thanks!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

WOW this whole collection is flawless! Congrats! I'm in love with your style.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wowiecs said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! Yes, will wait for your post...&#128522;



Hi there,

sorry for the long wait, but thanks to your request, I wore my LV sunnies the first time today! It was a beautiful sunny (but cold) day and I snapped a few shots before I went out at home, and then in my car under natural light. Hope this helps! 







^Sorry for the bra strap indecency...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Yoshi1296 said:


> WOW this whole collection is flawless! Congrats! I'm in love with your style.



Thank you Yoshi!! 



claraclara said:


> I really like the dark closets. Are they movable (ie not fixed to wall)?  I am looking for something like this for my baby room now turned closet. Where did you get the shelving?  Thanks!!



Hi Clara, they're from Ikea. You can choose to fix them or not. So I have 2 that are fixed for heavier things that I store inside, but the others aren't. Congrats for your BB!


----------



## wowiecs

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hi there,
> 
> sorry for the long wait, but thanks to your request, I wore my LV sunnies the first time today! It was a beautiful sunny (but cold) day and I snapped a few shots before I went out at home, and then in my car under natural light. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 2937009
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937008
> 
> 
> ^Sorry for the bra strap indecency...


Wow!!! You look gorgeous with the sunnies on. Now, I'm persuaded to buy the same model. It looks so classy!!! Love it&#128077; thanks again for the photos.


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hi there,
> 
> sorry for the long wait, but thanks to your request, I wore my LV sunnies the first time today! It was a beautiful sunny (but cold) day and I snapped a few shots before I went out at home, and then in my car under natural light. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 2937009
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937008
> 
> 
> ^Sorry for the bra strap indecency...



Wahoo!  You look great in the first picture.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wowiecs said:


> Wow!!! You look gorgeous with the sunnies on. Now, I'm persuaded to buy the same model. It looks so classy!!! Love it&#128077; thanks again for the photos.



Thank you! All the best with your LV shopping! 



arnott said:


> Wahoo!  You look great in the first picture.



Thanks!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks!



YW, did you get new highlights in your hair?


----------



## ashleybunny

nice!! longing for my first lv!


----------



## ashleybunny

u are really pretty and ur skin is so good the sunnies look good on u too!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> YW, did you get new highlights in your hair?



Nah, it's just the sun shining on my natural hair which is actually dark brown. I have to get my roots done soon! Here's another pic of my hair without the glaring sun... and I'm wearing one of my old LV Obsession sunnies 






ashleybunny said:


> nice!! longing for my first lv!
> 
> u are really pretty and ur skin is so good the sunnies look good on u too!



Thank you Ashley!! Don't worry, in a short time I'm sure you'll get your first LV and then the addiction will be non-stop


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Valentino SS15 Rockstuds 105 in Poudre/Nude Patent Leather*

Finally got this classic pair of Rockstuds...








Mod pix wearing one of my fav dresses from *Clover Canyon "Matador de Toro"*:





Lastly, group pic of my Rockstuds!!! (Forgot my Rockstud booties...)


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Nah, it's just the sun shining on my natural hair *which is actually dark brown. I have to get my roots done soon! Here's another pic of my hair without the glaring sun... and I'm wearing one of my old LV Obsession sunnies
> 
> View attachment 2947474



But the hair looks blonde?!


----------



## arnott

One of the hosts of The View was wearing Rockstuds last Friday!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> But the hair looks blonde?!



I dunno, it's just the strong lighting cuz my sun-roof in my car is open.

My natural hair can also look very red too. Comes from my mom, she has naturally light brown asian hair and she hated that because people told her that she was "malnourished," when apparently it's expected to have jet black hair. My hair is darker, but it's really in the genes in my opinion cuz my dad's hair is definitely the jet black asian kind of hair... but my mom's side of the family all have light-dark brown hair


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I dunno, it's just the strong lighting cuz my sun-roof in my car is open.
> 
> My natural hair can also look very red too. Comes from my mom, she has naturally light brown asian hair and she hated that because people told her that she was "malnourished," when apparently it's expected to have jet black hair. My hair is darker, but it's really in the genes in my opinion cuz my dad's hair is definitely the jet black asian kind of hair... but my mom's side of the family all have light-dark brown hair



Woah, it's like you have natural blonde highlights!  Lucky you!

LOL @ the malnourished comment!

Andrew's mom told me that my natural hair has red in it too!  And my Dad said that when his brother was younger, he had red hair.


----------



## dooneybaby

Absolutely Fabulous! :urock:

(I may have to buy those LV sunnies for myself. )


----------



## MissAdhd

Love love love your purchases! Especially the Rose gold love ring and amulette de Cartier  did you get it altered to 18inches at cartier or other jewellers?


----------



## MissAdhd

.


----------



## MissAdhd

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hi there,
> 
> sorry for the long wait, but thanks to your request, I wore my LV sunnies the first time today! It was a beautiful sunny (but cold) day and I snapped a few shots before I went out at home, and then in my car under natural light. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 2937009
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937008
> 
> 
> ^Sorry for the bra strap indecency...



Can never quite properly... Sorry for the spam! Just wondering if you got your amulette de Cartier altered to eighteen inches by cartier or another jewellery ?  thank you


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dooneybaby said:


> Absolutely Fabulous! :urock:
> 
> (I may have to buy those LV sunnies for myself. )



Thank you Dooney! Yes, they'll be perfect for summer! 



MissAdhd said:


> Can never quite properly... Sorry for the spam! Just wondering if you got your amulette de Cartier altered to eighteen inches by cartier or another jewellery ?  thank you



Yes, at Cartier. I usually don't trust third parties...


----------



## supershopgirl44

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Valentino SS15 Rockstuds 105 in Poudre/Nude Patent Leather*
> 
> Finally got this classic pair of Rockstuds...
> 
> View attachment 2947480
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947481
> 
> 
> 
> Mod pix wearing one of my fav dresses from *Clover Canyon "Matador de Toro"*:
> 
> View attachment 2947482
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, group pic of my Rockstuds!!! (Forgot my Rockstud booties...)
> 
> View attachment 2947483



This is just such a brilliant photo. I've read through your entire showcase and it's just spectacular! Thanks so much for all the inspirational pictures and stories, what an amazing luxury journey!


----------



## MamaB

Your collection is amazing!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheGoofyCat

Amazing


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

supershopgirl44 said:


> This is just such a brilliant photo. I've read through your entire showcase and it's just spectacular! Thanks so much for all the inspirational pictures and stories, what an amazing luxury journey!



Thank you! I'm not blessed to come from a wealthy home, but I think anyone can enjoy luxury items, as long as one has worked hard for them. It's good to splurge and treat yourself, because life is too short to be worrying and saving everything if you're not enjoying it at the same time 



MamaB said:


> Your collection is amazing!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Thanks for visiting!! 



TheGoofyCat said:


> Amazing



Thank you! 


Some new stuff to post later, stay tuned everyone!!!


----------



## phale

Awesome collection


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Sorry for not updating on this thread earlier, got really busy with work for the past few weeks. Anyhow, super late reveal of my new summer shoes:

*AQUAZZURA SS15 Amazon 105 in Elaphe Snakeskin and Multicolored Suede*

These shoes are so amazing and do be prepared to gather a lot of attention and ogling eyes if you wear them out!
They seriously took forever for me to put them on lol... but here they are on their first trip out, me in the backseat of our SUV, together with my Céline Trapèze! 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*PRADA SS15 BN2274 &#8220;Medium&#8221; Saffiano Lux Double Zip Executive Tote in Pomice (Light Grey)*

This bag has so many names, descriptors, adjectives...etc. I really don't know what or how to call it. Otherwise, I've been wanting this bag for a few years now and finally got it kinda unexpectedly... or perhaps one can call it "impulsively" haha! Anyhow, I love it, it's absolutely the perfect work bag!


----------



## west of the sun

beautiful bag and colour!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

west of the sun said:


> beautiful bag and colour!



Thank you West!! I love this bag, suits me perfectly!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Christian Louboutin SS15 So Kate in Fluo Mat Jaune and Jazz Blanc Heels*

This was somewhat of an unexpected purchase, but I guess I was in the mood for something bright and exciting this summer!


----------



## QuachN2

Ok, finally got through all 85 pages. It was really interesting to see how your style evolved through the years. You really do have an amazing sense of style! Can't wait to see your next update


----------



## Ralli

I've been lurking around and couldn't help notice you're not posting much anymore. I hope you'll come back soon!!


----------



## jascharess

Where did you go?
I've spent the last 3 days reading this thread - every picture and every comment.
Totally neglecting the kids 
Now I'm at the end and can finally breathe...yes I was unconsciously holding my breath!
What a ride this has been. Thankyou. Really. Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou.
I got to leave my mundane life for a while and live vicariously through you. In the process I also bought 2 pairs of Gianvitos and they are on their way 
I know you are busy (my husband is a doctor too) but I hope you pop back now and then.


----------



## meowmix318

Love your entire collection! "Wow" doesn't even begin to express how amazing your entire collection is.


----------

